# 

## chilli banana

Projekt powstał w odpowiedzi na wymiary działki, potrzeby naszej rodziny, ale też - nie da się tego ukryć - widzimisię mojego męża (m.in. okno połaciowe w łazience co by na gwiazdy patrzeć, czy balkon, na którym ma stanąć basen). Traktuję to jako wczesny przejaw kryzysu wieku średniego, więc ten tego, zero stresu  :wink: 

Budować zaczęliśmy w tym roku pod koniec kwietnia, dziurę pod budynek, jak i samo wytyczenie budynku robiliśmy ze 2-3 lata temu, przy okazji podłączania instalacji wod-kan.
Budować będzie głównie mój mąż, przy niektórych elementach pomogać będzie wujek i znajomy, głównie z uwagi na czas, którego przy pracy i dzieciach zawsze mało. Dziennik będę prowadzić ja - żona, ma on być swoistym pamiętnikiem, ale też liczymy na konstruktywną krytykę i wymianę doświadczeń  :wink: 

Domek cały podpiwniczony.

 

Rzuty piwnicy, parteru i piętra:

----------


## pawloslaw

Fajny projekt. Zazdroszczę powierzchni piwnicznej, choć sami z niej zrezygnowaliśmy z uwagi na koszty. Trochę nie rozumiem sensu łazienki na dole  :smile: 

Na jakim etapie jest teraz?

----------


## Bejaro

Rozumiem pomieszczenia gospodarcze w piwnicy ale może pomyśl choć o zsypie na pranie bo latanie z praniem dwie kondygnacje jest mało komfortowe znajomi mają w korytarzu na pietrze ładnie obudowane w ścianie bo też łazienka nie nad pralnią.

Oprócz wjazdu do garażu nie ma tam chyba innego wyjścia na dole, latem najpierw kurs dwie  kondygnacje w dół potem drugi z przystankiem na suszenie w ogrodzie?Gdzie zamierzasz prasować jeśli w pralni to znowu po schodach w dół...

----------


## chilli banana

@pawloslaw - dzięki, piwnica to konieczność dla męża, a co z łazienką na dole bo nie do końca zrozumiałam?
teraz jesteśmy w połowie ścian piwnicy

@Bejaro - no ta pralnia dla mnie bez sensu, początkowo broniłam pralki w kuchni (efekt przebywania na wyspach kilka lat) jak niepodległości, ale mąż się uparł, że będzie nosił to pranie z góry w dół i z powrotem, choć teraz przebąkuje właśnie o zsypie  :wink:  dużo prania on robi, więc aż tak się tym nie stresuję, a prasować pewnie na piętrze będę

----------


## chilli banana

Ponieważ część rzeczy mamy już zrobione, pokrótce chronologicznie przedstawię postęp prac. Zdjęcia są połączone, żeby zaoszczędzić miejsca.

*ŁAWY*

Wg projektu ławy mają grubość 40 cm, wylane z betonu B20, pod ławami 10 cm chudego betonu B10.



W marcu kupiliśmy ziemię do wyrównania terenu i wynajęliśmy koparkę. Postawiliśmy też szklarnię.
13-go kwietnia koparka poprawiła wykop, bo przez 2 czy 3 lata, kiedy to został wykonany, ziemia zdążyła się trochę osunąć.



Szalunki mąż zaczął robić 24 kwietnia i prawie równolegle - zależnie od pogody - wiązać zbrojenie. Dzień przed wylewką chudego betonu szalunki zostały dokończone, a górna warstwa ziemi zdjęta.



5go maja wylaliśmy chudy beton - 6m3 (1050 zl).



Kilka dni później zaczął padać śnieg - wiekopomna chwila  :wink: 
12go maja dotarł transport bloczków betonowych, zamówiliśmy 36 palet w 2 rzutach - 1728 sztuk, po 2,5/szt (4320+20 dla kierowcy).
Tego też dnia mąż zaczął zwozić powiązane zbrojenie.


Według projektu na cały budynek zużyjemy 12 ton stali (29k PLN)  :WTF: 

Na ławy poszło 700 kg prętów fi 12 i 70 kg fi 6.
Na ściany piwnicy 391 kg fi 12
1860,5 kg fi 16
256 kg fi 20
405,5 kg fi 6

----------


## B_i_U

Witam
Takich belek zbrojeniowych w domu jednorodzinnym jeszcze nie widziałem. Łał  :jaw drop:  Rozpiętości stropów raczej nie wskazują na taką ilość stali.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Jakieś szkody górnicze czy co?
Dużo tej stali strasznie.
Cała reszta zapowiada sie fajnie.

----------


## chilli banana

@B_i_U, @aiki witam, kojarzę wasze dzienniki  :smile:  
nie mamy szkód górniczych  :wink:  kolesie od betonu pytali czy schron budujemy  :wink:  ale jak tłumaczy mój mąż - piwnica jest zasypana 3 m w ziemi i słupy służa za słupy oporowe - trzymają ściany piwniczne

----------


## chilli banana

17go maja na warstwie chudego betonu mąż zaczął układać izolację z papy termozgrzewalnej okalającą całe ławy (20 rolek po 50 zł), a następnego dnia zaczął układać zbrojenie ław. Pod zbrojenie poszły plastikowe dystanse.



21go maja mąż z 2 chętnymi  :wink:  zaczęli stawiać pieruńsko ciężkie belki - dobra, jedną największą ponoć było ciężko ustawić w pionie. 2 dni później wszystko już stało w pionie. 



Teraz zajął się wzmacnianiem ław klamrami - jakkolwiek to się fachowo nazywa..



25go maja ławy zostały zalane betonem - jak projekt przewiduje - B20 - 20m3 (4k).



Poszło bardzo sprawnie - w godzinę całość była wylana, wibrowanie także poszło sprawnie. Kilka dni podlewania, bo akurat trafiły się upały i zero deszczu.

----------


## chilli banana

*ŚCIANY - PIWNICA*

16go czerwca zaczęliśmy kolejny etap - pierwszy bloczek pod ścianę piwnicy  :big lol: 



W murowaniu ścian pomaga wujek męża, a przy betoniarce i cięciu bloczków - znajomy.

Nie obyło się też bez drobnego błędu - wujas się zagalopował i zaczął zamurowywać przejście do kotłowni, następnego dnia te 2 rzędy bloczków usunęliśmy.



Położenie 10 warstw bloczków zajęło 2,5 dnia. 

  

Teraz mąż robi szalunki pod wieniec żelbetowy, który wylewany będzie z betonu B25 - tak jak i słupy, a następnie położona kolejna warstwa bloczków. Do tej pory zużyliśmy okoła 1000 bloczków, czyli na same ściany domu brakuje nam ok. 300 bloczków, do tego jeszcze dojdą bloczki na ścianę oporową zjazdu, więc kupimy wszystko za jednym zamachem.

----------


## chilli banana

Z natłoku zajęć w firmie, postępy na budowie idą jak krew z nosa. Udało się skończyć szalunki pod wieniec i zalać słupy - to dopiero połowa wysokości piwnicy  :eek:

----------


## Kamil_

Zbrojenie robi potężne wrażenie!

----------


## chilli banana

@ Kamil_ to tylko w piwnicy, potem już mniej tego będzie..

Beton B25 zamówiliśmy na wtorek 22/08,w firmie zaszły jakieś zmiany kadrowe i finansowe widocznie też, bo chcieli nas skasować za pompę.. Ale jak na Januszy przystało, stwierdziliśmy, że przecież ZAWSZE (jakby nie patrzeć, już 2 razy braliśmy od nich beton  :cool: ) mieliśmy w cenie to jak to tak? 
Wtorek zapowiadał się super, piękna pogoda od rana, a jednak okazał się dość felerny - najpierw obsuwa 1,5 godziny z betonem, ledwie co zaczęliśmy lać, spalił się wibrator, a po ok. pół godziny deszcz, a potem straszna ulewa. Na szczęście nic się nie wypłukało. 

Wg naszych obliczeń powinno pójść niecałe 6,4 m3 betonu. Stwierdziliśmy, że tyle tej stali mamy, że zamówimy 6m3, to powinno styknąć, wcześniej nam w końcu zostawało  :wink:  
Heh no i zabrakło  :bash:  Znowu wg czystych obliczeń matematycznych zabrakło ok. 0,6m3, ale co - zamówimy metr i okaże się, że za mało, więc wzięliśmy 2m3, a co zostało, pojechało z powrotem. Koszt 8m3 to 1800zł.

----------


## chilli banana

Wyszliśmy z ziemi.. przynajmniej jedną ścianą  :Lol: 
Efekt tygodniowych prac po parę godzin dziennie - jedna ściana 10 bloczków, pozostałe 4 bloczki. 
W planie mieliśmy zalewać słupy w przyszły weekend, ale wątpliwe, że się uda, biorąc pod uwagę ulewy ostatnimi dniami.

----------


## Daniellos_

A zdradzisz nam przeznaczenie tej piwnicy z 3m stropem? :smile:

----------


## anemonek

Witam się!
Fajnie, że projekt z płaskim dachem, niewiele takich, więc można podglądać i się uczyć. Czy będzie wyjście do ogrodu z salonu? Trochę dużo powierzchni przeznaczone na komunikację, no, ale kto bogatemu zabroni  :wink:  Twój mąż to chyba niezły agent  :wink:  Trzymam kciuki za sprawną budowę!

----------


## chilli banana

@ Daniellos_ tam będzie jeszcze sufit podwieszany z rekuperacją, więc będzie ok. 2,7m - to chyba taka normalna wysokość? piwnica, jak piwnica, do majsterkowania głównie, jakaś piwniczka na wino

@anemonek - dzięki  :smile:  tak będzie wyjście na taras, co do komunikacji ciężko mi się odnieść, trochę nam się zwiększyła ta powierzchnia, bo chcieliśmy schody ze spocznikiem, pewnie dałoby się to inaczej ugryźć  :wink:

----------


## jajmar

Tak się zastanawiam czy używanie tego garaż będzie w ogóle możliwe. Jazda tyłem po takim ciasnym luku pod górę lub w dół jest praktycznie niemożliwa.

----------


## chilli banana

@ jajmar - będziemy trenować nasze umiejętności driftingowe  :wink:  
BTW, zjazd ma szerokość 4 m


Takie pytanie, jeśli chodzi o* izolację przeciwwilgociową pionową ścian fundamentowych*, bo mamy pewną nieścisłość w projekcie:

- opis w branży architektonicznej przewiduje "od wewnątrz izoplast KL, na zewnątrz izoplast KL stosowany również jako warstwa klejąca dla styropianu, na zewnątrz folia kubełkowa"
- natomiast rysunek z warstwami przekrojowymi różnicuje izolację ściany fundamentowej nadziemia i podziemia i tak mamy:
  * ściana fundamentowa nadziemia: tynk cementowo-wapienny 2cm, bloczek betonowy fundamentowy 24cm, 2xDysperbit, styrodur 20cm, zaprawa na siatce z włókna szklanego, tynk zewnętrzny
  * ściana fundamentowa podziemia: tynk cementowo-wapienny 2cm, bloczek betonowy fundamentowy 24cm, 2xDysperbit, styrodur 20cm, folia kubełkowa

*Wg badań geotechnicznych* do głebokości 5m nie stwierdzono wody gruntowej, grunt mamy wilgotny i jest to piasek z domieszką żwiru i kamieni.

Przerabiam posty związane z izolacją pionową fundamentów na forum, ale jak ktoś chciałby się podzielić swoimi spostrzeżeniami i uwagami, chętnie poczytam  :Lol:  
Rozmawialiśmy z kilkoma fachowcami, co jeden to inny pomysł - masa bitumiczna, EPS zamiast XPS, póki co mam mętlik w głowie  :bash:

----------


## chilli banana

Krótki update - jak się w pracy trochę uspokoiło, to pogoda do d..  :bash:  cały tydzień leje, nici z dokończenia bloczków, szalowania i zalewania słupów w ten weekend.. choć może bloczki się uda położyć, jutro ponoć ma być tylko pochmurnie, bez opadów  :razz:

----------


## chilli banana

Dziś w końcu ładny dzień, może coś się uda zrobić w tym tygodniu  :wink:  efekt pracy weekendowej, mimo siąpienia deszczu, bardzo zadowalający  :wiggle:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Wygląda jak sporej wielkości głęboki basen, o którym każdy marzy, kawał dobrej samodzielnej roboty...pozdrawiam  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

@RysiekWLKP dzięki  :smile:  basen ma być na dachu, ale czy mojemu mężowi starczy sił na niego heh

**************************

zdjęcia z wczoraj z południa, na fajrant 2 bloczki zostały do wymurowania - zabrakło zaprawy, reszta zrobiona  :big lol: 
yeah yeah yeah 







tu z lewej strony nad "drzwiami" mąż jeszcze zrobił szalunek pod belkę:



główny wykonawca - wypocił ze 20 kg przy tych bloczkach  :tongue: 



pogoda dopisuje, plan na dzisiaj - szalunki słupów (przynajmniej część)

----------


## Daniellos_

Dobrze idzie. Ja na swojej budowie też zrzuciłem zbędny balast kg. Teraz wszyscy pytają o przepis na tak spektakularne efekty diety.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> 


Czy tylko ja mam takie wrażenie że ściany z bloczków nie trzymają pionu?? i jakby chciały kipnąć na zewnątrz??
Bardzo fajnie prowadzony dziennik, oby tak do samego końca. Fajnie się macie że nie musicie się martwić o zalanie piwnicy przez wody gruntowe. Gdyby było inaczej to koszty izolacji przeciwwodnej byłyby znaczące. Jak już garaż to przy okazji jakiś kanał by się przydał. Warto to przemyśleć.

----------


## chilli banana

@Daniellos_ dzięki, ja też jestem zadowolona z postępu prac i ubytku tego balastu  :Lol: 

@kamilb1987b dzięki za słowa uznania  :wink:  to musi być wrażenie i moje zdolności fotograficzne  :wink:  mój mąż każdy rząd bloczków mierzy poziomicą w pionie i poziomie także ten teges chyba nie kipną  :wink:  kanału nie ma w planach, tylko podnośnik  :smile:  co do zalania, to fakt, dobre ziemie tam mamy, wolę nie myśleć ile byśmy musieli dopłacić do porządnej izolacji przeciwwodnej..

********************

zdjęcia znowu z południa, do fajrantu udało się skończyć szalunki oprócz 3 największych narożnych słupów - wykorzystaliśmy te same płyty co na szalowanie dołu, ale zdziebko za krótkie niestety są, teraz docięcie pasków na ostatni bloczek



wg mojego męża - praca z płytami idzie szybko, ale na mój gust to i tak robota do d.. w pojedynkę - nie dość, że wysoko, to latanie z jednej strony na drugą  :bash: 





wczoraj zalewana belka:

----------


## Bertha

Kotłownia chyba gazowa?  Jeśli tak to zamieńcie kotłownię przy garażu z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym za pralnią.  Nie ma lepszej suszarni niż kotłownia gazowa ze zbiornikiem c.w.u.   Nawet izolowany zbiornik lekko grzeje,  a w sezonie grzewczym to najcieplejsze pomieszczenie w piwnicy i szkoda byłoby tego "darmowego"  ciepełka nie wykorzystać.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Drogie Panie
Trzeba sobie ułatwiać życie. Suszarka to stoi na pralce i ma bęben na wsad od 5-7kg. I nie wiem do dziś dlaczego w Polsce się to urządzenie nie przyjęło, przecież zmywarki wszyscy kochają.
Podpisano
zadowolony użytkownik suszarki w M-2
Rysiek

taki Off top, żeby nie było tylko o bloczkach i prętach  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

@ RysiekWLKP jak najbardziej w punkt  :wink:  poza tym powinnam chyba rozważania na temat styropianu zacząć  :big lol: 
@ Berth gazu nie mamy na działce, a co do pralki i suszarki w piwnicly to jeszcze temat nie jest zamknięty..

***********************

mały update - znowu pada, ale z przerwami  :bash:  od ostatniego wpisu nic nie zrobione, nici z jutrzejszego zalewania, ale wrzucę aktualne fotki - nie wiem jak obejść limit 5 zdjęć w poście  :Roll:

----------


## Bertha

> Czy tylko ja mam takie wrażenie że ściany z bloczków nie trzymają pionu?? i jakby chciały kipnąć na zewnątrz??
> ...


   To jest cecha tego rodzaju obiektywów, wszystko co nie jest  centralnie jest zniekształcone, im dalej od centrum tym bardziej jest to zauważalne, szczególnie na budynkach.

----------


## chilli banana

Krótki update - w weekend udało się skończyć szalunki  :Wink2: 
W poniedziałek lało niemiłosiernie, we wtorek wykorzystaliśmy lukę pogodową i zamówiliśmy beton - 4m3 b25 za 900 zł.
Poszło sprawnie, młodziutki operator pompy był niezwykle precyzyjny - chyba jakiś miłośnik konsoli gier nam się trafił  :wink:  
Betonu starczyło, nowo zakupiony wibrator też się spisał. 
Żeby nie było tak kolorowo - jeden narożny szalunek trochę odjechał. 









Ten narożnik tochę odjechał:



Słupy zalane, roboty jeszcze dużo, ale i tak jest satysfakcja, że kolejny etap za nami  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Trochę zdolności akrobatycznych potrzebne do chodzenia po tych kładkach  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Trochę zdolności akrobatycznych potrzebne do chodzenia po tych kładkach


no właśnie, a mój mąż się dziwił, jak mu mówiłam, że w 9tym m-cu ciąży nie dam rady po tym przeleźć  :big lol: 


*************************************

Wczoraj udało się wszystko ładnie rozszalować, ściąć nadmiar betonu w ferelnym rogu i ogólnie ogarnąć trochę ten bajzel - ale ciągle nie wiem jak ominąć 5 fotek w poście, więc to już będzie w następnym  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jeśli Wstawiasz zdj na forum to nie ominiesz.

----------


## chilli banana

@aiki - dzięki  :smile: 

*******************************

Fotki środowe, wczoraj udało się przykleić trochę papy. Dzisiaj pada  :wink: 










Kupiliśmy też 11 rolek papy 5mm (60zł/rolka) i kręgi 1000/600mm (110 zł/szt) z pokrywami (120zł/szt) i 3 kominki (40 i 60 zł/szt) - całość z transportem 1300 zł.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

To kwestia zdjęć, czy nie masz w ścianach żadnych okien?  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> To kwestia zdjęć, czy nie masz w ścianach żadnych okien?


to kwestia czytania ze zrozumieniem - piwnica będzie zasypana, nie mamy tam okien  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ou, nie czytałem dziennika od początku, mea culpa  :wink: 
Ale fakt, ma to teraz sens  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

Dziecko nam się rozchorowało i mnie uziemiło, więc ostatnio mało bywam na działce.
Ale dzieje się - stan na wczorajsze południe, do wieczora udało się położyć papę także z zewnątrz prawie na całym budynku  :smile:  Acha, papy zabrakło, ale tym razem sprzedali nam po 11zł/m2.
2 kręgi już też wkopane.
Pogoda piękna, w końcu  :wink:  Na jutro zamówiliśmy żwir - 5 wywrotek, jeśli się nie przesłyszałam, gdzie my to wysypiemy?  :jaw drop: 
W sobotę będzie koparka, zagęszczamy grunt i zamawiamy beton  :roll eyes: 











Teraz kwestia izolacji piwnicy - w projekcie mamy 20 cm styroduru, ale biorąc pod uwagę jego cenę, nasuwa się pytanie, które pewnie niejeden inwestor sobie zadawał  :wink:  - czy jest sens tyle dawać? Rozumiem, że dając mniej ocieplenia, przełoży się to na koszty ogrzewania, ale dokładając kilka tysięcy do grubej warstwy styroduru, kiedy się to zwróci? 
No i czy dawać styrodur poniżej strefy przemarzania? Wody mamy nisko. Może jakieś aqua/hydro będzie ok? 
Wiem, że są wątki na forum o izolacji piwnic, czytała, wiem, że najlepszy pod gruntem jest styrodur, ale jakby ktoś chciał coś wnieść, to fajnie  :smile:

----------


## olo911

Cześć,
myślę, że EPS aqua/hydro też da radę, w końcu jest też do tego dedykowany, a kosztuje jednak mniej niż XPS. 
Oszczędność to pewnie przynajmniej 25% w zależności jaki EPS się weźmie.
XPS ma lepszą lambdę, bo 0,029 - 0,034 (na ogół), a większość EPS hydro ma chyba powyżej 0,034. 
Oprócz Swisspor Lambda Hydro i Yetico (nie pamiętam nazwy), one mają 0,031.

Trzeba tylko pamiętać, że ważne jest, którą stroną do muru.
Ja używałem Swisspor Lambda Hydro na cokół płyty fundamentowej i na nim było oznaczenie, z której strony kleić do muru.

Na Waszym miejscu dałbym 20cm EPS hydro o jak najlepszej lambdzie i zadbał o to, żeby woda się zbytnio do niego nie zbliżała. 
Chyba, że chcecie na bogato, to wtedy XPS  :smile: 

Co do pięciu wywrotek żwiru, zniknie zanim skończą sypać.
To się tylko wydaje, że to strasznie dużo  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki olo911 za opinię  :smile: 

chciałabym optymalnie - xps jest najlepszy, ale nie wiem czy konieczny w naszych warunkach gruntowych, a jeśli miałby być niekonieczny, to mam inne pomysły na te kilka zaoszczędzonych PLN
tylko, że po lekturze forum (zwłaszcza postów @fighter1983, który w łopatologiczny sposób tłumaczy wiele rzeczy heh), obawiam się, czy EPS po prostu wytrzyma i ile

styropian pewnie będziemy brać ze styrhopu, bo jest dość blisko nas - liczymy na dobrą cenę  :wink:  - ich eps aqua ma współczynnik przenikania ciepła na poziomie 0,036, co przy 20cm grubości daje opór cieplny 5,55
jeśli wezmę jakiś EPS 20cm o lambdzie 0,031 da mi to opór cieplny na poziomie 6,45
czyli 16% lepszy wynik
mózg mi się zlasował, nie wiem jak to dalej przełożyć na cenę EPS'a, żeby podywagować czy warto przepłacać

co do żwiru - to mam nadzieję, że coś zostanie - bo jeśli na piwnicę pójdzie nam 5 wywrotek, to ile będziemy potrzebować na zasypane piwnicy  :bash:

----------


## olo911

Porównaj sobie koszty XPS, EPS hydro (z lepszą/gorszą lambdą).
Najlepiej zrób tabelkę z kosztami, oporem cieplnym/U i jak jesteś w stanie policzyć, to porównaj sobie straty przez przegrody dla każdej opcji.
Pamiętaj, że w przypadku XPS lambda zależy od grubości płyty, więc koniecznie zajrzyj w kartę techniczną.
Jak różnice nie byłyby jakieś duże, ale nie procentowo tylko w złotówkach, to jednak brałbym XPS. 


U mnie różnica w zakupie EPS/XPS była ponad 1100 złotych (różnice w lambdach niewielkie, więc nie brałem pod uwagę) i poszedłem w EPS.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *chilli banana*

Nie za bardzo mam czas zagłębiać się w wątek ale tak na szybko napiszę ci o EPS- ie Hydro.
Bierzesz EPS na pierwszym stanowisku dodajesz pigment (najlepiej niebieski albo zielony bo te kojarzą się z wodą).
Na stanowisku drugim robisz rowki żeby woda nie zgłupiała i widziała którędy ma lecieć.
A na trzecim stanowisku jest wróżka taka mała ze skrzydełkami na plecach i różczką w dłoni która zamienia ten EPS w HYDRO EPS.

Jak nie wierzysz zapytaj się *Figthera*. 

A tak na poważnie ile m2 masz tego obkleić? Wszystko to co na fotkach? Bo jak słyszę 20cm xps bo widzę stado $$$$. Pytanie moje dlaczego 20cm ocieplenia w tym miejscu i czy faktycznie musi to być xps bo z tego co wyłapałem to nie masz problemu z wodą (więc może eps). Pamiętaj że xps nie na siąka to fakt ale jego główną właściwością jest odporność na ściskanie, jest ci ta właściwość potrzebna???

Jak będę miał chwilę to się zagłębię w dziennik choć nie ukrywam że macie skomplikowaną budowę

Pozdrawiam

----------


## chilli banana

> Porównaj sobie koszty XPS, EPS hydro (z lepszą/gorszą lambdą).
> Najlepiej zrób tabelkę z kosztami, oporem cieplnym/U i jak jesteś w stanie policzyć, to porównaj sobie straty przez przegrody dla każdej opcji.
> Pamiętaj, że w przypadku XPS lambda zależy od grubości płyty, więc koniecznie zajrzyj w kartę techniczną.
> Jak różnice nie byłyby jakieś duże, ale nie procentowo tylko w złotówkach, to jednak brałbym XPS. 
> 
> 
> U mnie różnica w zakupie EPS/XPS była ponad 1100 złotych (różnice w lambdach niewielkie, więc nie brałem pod uwagę) i poszedłem w EPS.


olo911 jest to do zrobienia, nie wiem co to są straty przez przegrody heh, ale ogarnę temat
a to też masz piwnice? zajrzę do twojego dziennika  :smile: 




> Hej *chilli banana*
> 
> Nie za bardzo mam czas zagłębiać się w wątek ale tak na szybko napiszę ci o EPS- ie Hydro.
> Bierzesz EPS na pierwszym stanowisku dodajesz pigment (najlepiej niebieski albo zielony bo te kojarzą się z wodą).
> Na stanowisku drugim robisz rowki żeby woda nie zgłupiała i widziała którędy ma lecieć.
> A na trzecim stanowisku jest wróżka taka mała ze skrzydełkami na plecach i różczką w dłoni która zamienia ten EPS w HYDRO EPS.
> 
> Jak nie wierzysz zapytaj się *Figthera*. 
> 
> ...


dzięki za odp  :smile: 
czyli ten hydro to bardziej marketing  :wink: 
wiem, że figher1983 pisał, że hydro i tak traci swoje właściwości przy cięciu, a wiadomo, że tego nie da się uniknąć

co do powierzchni - 3 ściany po 3,5m wysokości i 40mb będą zasypane prawie w całości (40cm będzie nad poziomem gruntu)
jedna ściana - tam gdzie garaż 3,5 m wysokości 8mb nie będzie praktycznie zasypana

czyli te 3 ściany po 3m wysokości (liczę 3m bo nad poziomem gruntu nie musiałby być XPS co co nie) i 40mb daje 120m2

styrodur 20cm mamy w projekcie - i się zastanawiam, czy pod poziomem przemarzania jest sensowne dawać aż taką grubość

120m2 po 20cm to sa 24m3
za różnicę w cenie XPS a EPS mam ferie zimowe z dzieciakami na Kanarach heh
niemniej jednak, jeśli ten EPS ma mi zniknąć za kilka lat, to dam XPS, ale może nie aż 20cm, może faktycznie jak zrobię tabelkę z obliczeniami, to łatwiej będzie podjąć decyzję

----------


## agb

> (...)
> XPS ma lepszą lambdę, bo 0,029 - 0,034 (na ogół), a większość EPS hydro ma chyba powyżej 0,034. 
> Oprócz Swisspor Lambda Hydro i Yetico (nie pamiętam nazwy), one mają 0,031.


Który XPS ma 0,029?

----------


## chilli banana

> Który XPS ma 0,029?


np. Synthos XPS PRIME D

----------


## olo911

Straty przez przegrody, to w skrócie ile Watów ucieka Tobie przez te ściany np. w ciągu roku przy zastosowaniu danego ocieplenie. Z różnic pomiedzy nimi mozesz próbować oszacować ile $ ucieknie w trakcie użytkowania domu.

Piwnicy nie mam. Użyłem EPSa na cokół płyty fundamentowej.

Z tego co wiem, to EPSy hydro są czymś tam smarowane/pryskane/whatever z zewnątrz i przez to są bardziej odporne na wodę. Dlatego ważne jest, która strona do muru i inne uszkodzenia. Poza tym, to jak pisał the_anonim jest to w sumie zwykły EPS. A barwienie ponoć faktycznie ma tylko cel marketingowy  :smile: 
Jak z podkładami pod panele na bazie drewna. Jak były naturalnego koloru, to nikt w UK nie kupował, a jak dodali zielony barwnik, to zaczęły schodzić jak ciepłe bułeczki. Bo przecież zielony to eko  :big lol:  

*@agb* Synthos XPS PRIME D grubości 5cm ma lambdę 0,029

----------


## the_anonim

A Ty masz OZC zrobione? Bo jak nie to wio do asolta niech liczy. Bo dziwnie to wygląda 20xps-a na ścianę fundamentową, to ile styro na ściany nadziemne 30cm?

----------


## chilli banana

> Straty przez przegrody, to w skrócie ile Watów ucieka Tobie przez te ściany np. w ciągu roku przy zastosowaniu danego ocieplenie. Z różnic pomiedzy nimi mozesz próbować oszacować ile $ ucieknie w trakcie użytkowania domu.
> 
> Piwnicy nie mam. Użyłem EPSa na cokół płyty fundamentowej.
> 
> Z tego co wiem, to EPSy hydro są czymś tam smarowane/pryskane/whatever z zewnątrz i przez to są bardziej odporne na wodę. Dlatego ważne jest, która strona do muru i inne uszkodzenia. Poza tym, to jak pisał the_anonim jest to w sumie zwykły EPS. A barwienie ponoć faktycznie ma tylko cel marketingowy 
> Jak z podkładami pod panele na bazie drewna. Jak były naturalnego koloru, to nikt w UK nie kupował, a jak dodali zielony barwnik, to zaczęły schodzić jak ciepłe bułeczki. Bo przecież zielony to eko


ok, dzięki za wyjaśnienie , jeszcze jakieś wzory muszę poszukać  :wink: 




> A Ty masz OZC zrobione? Bo jak nie to wio do asolta niech liczy. Bo dziwnie to wygląda 20xps-a na ścianę fundamentową, to ile styro na ściany nadziemne 30cm?


mamy tylko projekt charakterystyki energetycznej, a to nie jest miarodajne? 
a na ściany też mamy 20cm

dobra Panowie, spory dylemat mam, najbardziej by do mnie przemówiły liczby, więc muszę to chyba po prostu policzyć, ewentualnie zostawić decyzję mężowi i potem zwalać na niego  :yes:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Po co tyle tego ocieplenia? Chcesz całą piwnicę grzać do +20st.? Rozumiem że pralnia ma być grzana bo będzie tam suszarnia ale czy na pewno to jest dobry pomysł? Jeżeli już tam chcesz mieć ciepło to nie wiem czy nie lepiej byłoby dać ocieplenie od środka. Wtedy byłoby podobnie jak w szkielecie i grzać można byłoby tylko wtedy gdy ma się coś wysuszyć. Lub jeszcze pójść krok dalej i olać to ogrzewanie tylko obok pralki dać suszarkę do ubrań lub zabudować tak jak jeden z forumowiczów w słupku. Według mnie jest bez sensu robić ogrzewanie tak wielkiej piwnicy. Ściany z zewnątrz wyrównać tynkiem, może być jakiś bardziej wodoodporny a potem 2 lub 3 razy machnąć dysperbitem (o ile może być), na placki przykleić 5cm XPSa, jakaś folia kubełkowa i wystarczy. Nie masz problemów z wodami gruntowymi więc bez sensu za bardzo kombinować. Co innego gdyby piwnica służyła jako pomieszczenie do aktywnego spędzania czasu, ale od tego jest część dzienna w domku. Co do punktu przemarzania to z tego co kiedyś czytałem chodzi o to by fundament był poniżej tej strefy by jak przyjdzie mróz domu ie podnosiło (nie dużo ale przez to ściany by mogły pękać a na pewno tynki). W Twoim przypadku gdy  piwnica będzie poniżej terenu o parę metrów to Ci nie grozi. Styropian nawet nie jest potrzebny. Na takiej głębokości w piwnicy będziesz mieć raczej stale plusową temperaturę i więcej nie trzeba. Lepiej kasę z tego XPSa i systemu grzewczego piwnicy przeznaczyć na coś co bardziej się przyda. Takie jest moje zdanie. Zrobisz jak uważasz a my będziemy kibicować. W końcu kto bogatemu zabroni?? :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Po co tyle tego ocieplenia? Chcesz całą piwnicę grzać do +20st.?


dzięki za głos w dyskusji  :smile:  
po co tyle ocieplenia dali nam w projekcie to właśnie nie wiem, wyłapaliśmy inne rzeczy na etapie projektowania, tego akurat nie..
piwnica będzie właśnie ogrzewana, ma być ok 19-20st.. dla mnie osobiście bez sensu jest w ogóle robić piwnicę, ale niestety to konieczność dla mojego męża, dla aktywnego spędzania czasu jak piszesz  :wink:  
właśnie dlatego, że budujemy bez kredytu i mam inne pomysły na wydanie tej kasy, takie dylematy mnie naszły.. 
jakby dać 5cm XPS to faktycznie koszty nie są takie duże, ale i tak @the_anonim zabił mi ćwieka z OZC  :wink:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Mąż ma zamiar spać w piwnicy i cały dzień tam siedzieć? Wywalać tyle kasy by zrobić sobie ciepłą piwnicę, aby raz na parę dni coś podłubać to jest zupełny bezsens. Co innego jakbyście mieli forsy jak lodu, ale wtedy to do wykonania domku wzięlibyście jakąś firmę. W piwnicy na takiej głębokości raczej zawsze będzie dodatnia temperatura a w razie jakby mąż chciał coś porobić sobie w garażu to lepiej kupić coś takiego http://allegro.pl/ogrzewanie-hali-ma...964506658.html i będzie znacznie taniej oraz lepiej bo w garażu zagości "słoneczko". panel grzewczy grzeje przez promieniowanie więc w garażu może być przykładowo +8st a przez to będzie odczucie że jest cieplej. Lepiej z mężem to przedyskutować bo na prawdę szkoda kasy na grzanie piwnicy. Oczywiście wam nie zabraniam i zrobicie jak będziecie chcieli. My jako obserwatorzy będziemy kibicować. Jak na razie wygląda na kawał dobrej roboty.
Z czego będziecie murować ściany domku? jakie stropy planujecie na poszczególne poziomy domku?

----------


## מרכבה

Kamil.. ocieplenie jest dobre..
Ale nie potrzeba XPS"a a EPS"a to nie ma wytrzymywać set kPa - tylko jakieś takie tyci tyci..
EPS .. 22 lata na elewacji bez niczego... nic mu się nie stało.. nie znika.. chyba że gdzieś są rozpuszczalniki
i wolne związki.. patrzyłem po zdjęciach.. brak mi izolacji poziomej - między ławą a bloczkami.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Kamil.. ocieplenie jest dobre..
> Ale nie potrzeba XPS"a a EPS"a to nie ma wytrzymywać set kPa - tylko jakieś takie tyci tyci..
> EPS .. 22 lata na elewacji bez niczego... nic mu się nie stało.. nie znika.. chyba że gdzieś są rozpuszczalniki
> i wolne związki.. patrzyłem po zdjęciach.. brak mi izolacji poziomej - między ławą a bloczkami.


Według Ciebie dobre to jest rozwiązanie by w piwnicy, w której będzie garaż, było +20st i 20cm styropianu na ścianach???? Jak dla mnie bez sensu mieć +20st i tym bardziej 20cm styropianu. Max 5cm XPSa wystarczy, w podłodze nic by ziemia też trochę grzała a do chwilowego ogrzewania zastosować panele na podczerwień. Nawet zwykła kwoka w jakimś pom.gosp. w zupełności wystarczy. Bez sensu jest ocieplać i grzać garaż, no chyba ze się śpi na pieniądzach, ale wtedy to inna sprawa.

----------


## chilli banana

> Mąż ma zamiar spać w piwnicy i cały dzień tam siedzieć?


spać chyba nie, ale pracować owszem





> Wywalać tyle kasy by zrobić sobie ciepłą piwnicę, aby raz na parę dni coś podłubać to jest zupełny bezsens.


jeśli naprawdę będziemy płacić jak za zboże, to pewnie pomyślimy o jakimś zastępczym rozwiązaniu 





> Z czego będziecie murować ściany domku? jakie stropy planujecie na poszczególne poziomy domku?


ściany z betonu komórkowego, a stropy monolityczne




> Jak dla mnie bez sensu mieć +20st i tym bardziej 20cm styropianu.


dzięki, dlatego właśnie pytam, czy ma sens dawać tyle styroduru poniżej strefy przemarzania, bo na logikę i patrząc na koszty, to będzie się długo zwracać




> Ale nie potrzeba XPS"a a EPS"a to nie ma wytrzymywać set kPa - tylko jakieś takie tyci tyci..
> EPS .. 22 lata na elewacji bez niczego... nic mu się nie stało.. nie znika.. chyba że gdzieś są rozpuszczalniki
> i wolne związki.. patrzyłem po zdjęciach.. brak mi izolacji poziomej - między ławą a bloczkami.


dzięki, mój mąż właśnie też się skłania ku EPS'owi
nie mamy izolacji na ławie, mieliśmy na chudziaku, wydaje mi się, że tak było w projekcie

----------


## kamilb1987b

> spać chyba nie, ale pracować owszem


Mam rozumieć że pracuje w domu i stąd potrzeba piwnicy by miał gdzie to robić?

----------


## chilli banana

> Mam rozumieć że pracuje w domu i stąd potrzeba piwnicy by miał gdzie to robić?


część zleceń wykonuje w domu, tak, ale to chyba nie jest istotne? rozumiem twój punkt widzenia, ale piwnica jest, chodzi o to, żeby ją sensownie ocieplić, niekoniecznie tak jak jest w projekcie  :wink: 

******************************

żwir przywieźli jednak wczoraj - ostatecznie 6 wywrotek (2100 zł)
koparka pracowała 5 godzin (400zł), przy ubijaniu pomagał znajomy



piaskownica  :big lol:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Można też dać przykładowo 10cmEPSa a potem 5cm XPSa, jeżeli już chcecie ogrzewać piwnice. Bramę garażową też trzeba kupić lepszą i grubszą. Nie można zapomnieć o dobrej wentylacji. Jednym słowem kupa kasy zakopana w ziemi. Na pewno trzeba to fajnie ogarnąć by być z tego zadowolonym.

----------


## chilli banana

> Można też dać przykładowo 10cmEPSa a potem 5cm XPSa, jeżeli już chcecie ogrzewać piwnice.


to rozwiązanie do mnie nie przemawia, głównie dlatego, że oznacza podwójną pracę





> Jednym słowem kupa kasy zakopana w ziemi.


żeby ta kasa zakopana była, to można by wziąć i odkopać  :big lol: 

ale spoko, od 10-ciu lat wiem, że będzie dom z piwnicą, zdążyłam się z tym przespać  :wink:  
tylko tak jak piszesz - trzeba to fajnie ogarnąć, żeby było sucho i ciepło

----------


## anemonek

> to rozwiązanie do mnie nie przemawia, głównie dlatego, że oznacza podwójną pracę


Zgadza się, to będzie więcej pracy, ale wydatki na materiał będą niższe (EPS jest dużo tańszy niż XPS). Zależy, czego macie więcej: czasu, czy pieniędzy  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Zgadza się, to będzie więcej pracy, ale wydatki na materiał będą niższe (EPS jest dużo tańszy niż XPS). Zależy, czego macie więcej: czasu, czy pieniędzy


ok, ale idąc tym tokiem rozumowania, mogliśmy te kilkadziesiąt ton żwiru też ręcznie przerzucić - byłoby taniej niż brać koparkę  :wink: 

klejenie dodatkowej warstwy styropianu, to przynajmniej kilka dni pracy więcej dla 1 osoby - nijak mi sie to nie kalkuluje, nie mówiąc o zmęczeniu materiału (czyt. "męża")

dla mnie w sumie już teraz kwestia ogranicza się do tego - dać XPS czy EPS, nawet jeśli damy XPS to na pewno nie 20cm jak w projekcie

----------


## anemonek

> ok, ale idąc tym tokiem rozumowania, mogliśmy te kilkadziesiąt ton żwiru też ręcznie przerzucić - byłoby taniej niż brać koparkę 
> 
> klejenie dodatkowej warstwy styropianu, to przynajmniej kilka dni pracy więcej dla 1 osoby - nijak mi sie to nie kalkuluje, nie mówiąc o zmęczeniu materiału (czyt. "męża")
> 
> dla mnie w sumie już teraz kwestia ogranicza się do tego - dać XPS czy EPS, nawet jeśli damy XPS to na pewno nie 20cm jak w projekcie


Wybierzcie tak, żebyście byli zadowoleni, po rozważeniu wszystkich za i przeciw. Taki jest tok mojego rozumowania. Absolutnie nie namawiam Was do pracy ponad siły dla zaoszczędzenia kilku groszy.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wybierzcie tak, żebyście byli zadowoleni, po rozważeniu wszystkich za i przeciw. Taki jest tok mojego rozumowania. Absolutnie nie namawiam Was do pracy ponad siły dla zaoszczędzenia kilku groszy.


tak zrobimy, tyle, że brakuje nam wiedzy, zarówno teoretycznej, jak i praktycznej, no i obliczeń, więc nawet jeśli teraz będziemy zadowoleni, to może się to i tak później odbić na wyższych rachunkach  :big lol: 
ale dobrze, że jest forum, człowiek chociaż może się podzielić swoimi rozterkami  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

ostatnie dni były trochę luźniejsze, chcieliśmy zamówić beton, ale prognozy mówią, że będzie padać, więc wstrzymujemy się, żeby żwir trochę osiadł
póki co wysmarowaliśmy czarnym mazidłem  :wink:  na próbę parę bloczków - 3 warstwy, wygląda dobrze  :smile: 

bloczki wysmarowane disprobitem:



pojawiły się 2 otwory na przestrzał:



teraz gruntujemy ściany z zewnątrz:



prace idą powoli, ale do przodu  :wink:

----------


## Regius

Gratulacje z postępów. Super Wam idzie budowa.

Mam pytanie odnośnie zdjęć. 



> 


Czy wykorzystujesz obiektyw szerokokątny?

----------


## chilli banana

> Gratulacje z postępów. Super Wam idzie budowa.


dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 




> Mam pytanie odnośnie zdjęć. 
> 
> Czy wykorzystujesz obiektyw szerokokątny?


kitowy 18-55mm

----------


## מרכבה

20 cm EPS'a hydro , nie oszczędzaj na izolacji, jak na razie schludnie i czysto idzie budowa.. to też niech będzie i ciepło  :smile: 
Izolacji nigdy dość.

----------


## chilli banana

> 20 cm EPS'a hydro , nie oszczędzaj na izolacji, jak na razie schludnie i czysto idzie budowa.. to też niech będzie i ciepło 
> Izolacji nigdy dość.


Dzięki, właśnie skłaniamy się ku 20cm, ale zwykłego EPS'a, względnie grafitu (lepszy współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, ale gorsza odporność na ściskanie)
Prace przy ścianach idą teraz szybko, najpierw były gruntowane, potem kładziony klej do płytek - w jakimś wątku na forum o tym czytaliśmy, nie zniwelowało to nierówności bloczków - wiadomo, ale dziury faktycznie zakrywa, no i robi się ekspresowo  :wink:  i na to disprobit. Zdjęcia tradycyjnie z południa - akurat zachodzę na działkę, odprowadzając dziecko do szkoły  :wink:  do wieczora wszystkie ściany pokryte 1 warstwą disprobitu. Na drugą warstwę mazidła mój mąż chce położyć geowłókninę, wg niego ma to wzmocnić materiał i nieco wyrównać powierzchnię, a potem pomazać jeszcze raz. Beton na chudziak planujemy na piątek, może jeszcze trochę popada i żwir coś siądzie.

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie pamiętam dobrze, ale ktoś mądry na forum gdzieś pisał że chyba nie wolno dawać styropianu na ścianę malowaną dysperbitem. Chyba zachodzi jakaś zła reakcja czy coś takiego. Jak ktoś ma wiedzę w tym temacie to fajnie jakby się tym podzielił, bo dobrze nie pamiętam i może z czymś to pomyliłem.

----------


## מרכבה

Jak ma związki na rozpuszczalnikach - to na pewno nie można, bo wyparuje i to nie są bajki.
A dysperbit, na bloczkach .. to izolacja placebo- bloczki powinny być tynkowane i pociągnięte 
np KMB masą..

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie pamiętam dobrze, ale ktoś mądry na forum gdzieś pisał że chyba nie wolno dawać styropianu na ścianę malowaną dysperbitem. Chyba zachodzi jakaś zła reakcja czy coś takiego. Jak ktoś ma wiedzę w tym temacie to fajnie jakby się tym podzielił, bo dobrze nie pamiętam i może z czymś to pomyliłem.





> Jak ma związki na rozpuszczalnikach - to na pewno nie można, bo wyparuje i to nie są bajki.
> A dysperbit, na bloczkach .. to izolacja placebo- bloczki powinny być tynkowane i pociągnięte 
> np KMB masą..


Panowie, dzięki za czujność 
1. skład nie jest oparty na rozpuszczalnikach, sprawdzaliśmy przed zastosowaniem  :wink: 
2. co do tynkowania bloczków - czytaliśmy w jakimś wątku na forum o użyciu kleju do płytek i tak postanowiliśmy zrobić - tynkowanie ma dać gwarancję, że dziury zostaną pokryte i masa będzie nałożona na całej powierzchni, jeśli dobrze rozumiem? po użyciu kleju przejścia są gładkie, bez szczelin, więc zdecydowaliśmy, że nie będziemy już tynkować
3. masę mamy za friko, więc ją używamy, widziałam izolację wykonaną tą masą w 2011 r., jest na miejscu, nic nie przecieka
4.  w projekcie mamy 2 warstwy dysperbitu bezpośrednio na bloczkach (nietynkowanych) - uważacie, że to błąd? wodę mamy nisko, grunt to żwir

----------


## chilli banana

W czwartek udało się nam wylać chudy beton (8m3 1500zł). Jak czytam na forum, ile ludzie płacą za pompę itp., to stwierdzam, że my jednak mamy bardzo dobre ceny na ten beton  :roll eyes: 







Prace nad izolacją ścian trwają, juz sie pogubilam, ile warstw disprobitu położyliśmy, teraz kleimy geowłókninę - nowatorski pomysł mojego męża heh, mam nadzieję, że nie zaszkodzi  :wink: 









Ponieważ skończyło nam się mazidło, zaczęliśmy też nosić stemple pod strop. 






Impas w rozmowach o zredukowaniu styropianu, tak więc tego jeszcze nie kupiliśmy.
Za to udało nam się podpisać aneks do umowy z wodociągami, bo okazało się, że płacimy nie tylko za wodę, ale też kanalizę, mimo że z kanalizy nie korzystamy - cała woda idzie na potrzeby ogródka i basenu dla dzieciaków, no i co nieco budowy. 
Pozytywnie nas zaskoczyli, bo od ostatniej majowej faktury wszystko pójdzie bez kanalizy, a trochę tej wody zużyliśmy.

----------


## מרכבה

Macie już rozplanowane odprowadzenie wody deszczowej z pod garażu? 
Dobrze trzeba będzie się zastanowić, nad profilem terenu, aby maksymalnie wodę opadową 
skierować od budynku.  Wjazd do garażu zostaje -

----------


## chilli banana

> Macie już rozplanowane odprowadzenie wody deszczowej z pod garażu? 
> Dobrze trzeba będzie się zastanowić, nad profilem terenu, aby maksymalnie wodę opadową 
> skierować od budynku.  Wjazd do garażu zostaje -


zjazd do garażu nie będzie taki stromy jak w tej chwili, będą tam zakopane 4 kręgi betonowe

----------


## chilli banana

Pogoda nie dopisuje na zabawę mazidłem, rozpoczęliśmy więc szalowanie stropu. Przy tym etapie z racji rozpiętości, pomagać będzie znajomy - przez chwilę chcieliśmy wziąć ekipę (wycenili to na 11k)- cóż, potrwa pewnie dłużej, ale jednak taniej. 





Pierwszy raz widzę u nas wodę na działce - i to w piwnicy  :eek:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Na pewno trzeba zadbać o to by woda opadowa przez zjazd do garażu spływała. Jakieś odprowadzenie przed bramą trzeba zrobić.

----------


## chilli banana

> Na pewno trzeba zadbać o to by woda opadowa przez zjazd do garażu spływała. Jakieś odprowadzenie przed bramą trzeba zrobić.


tak, tam będziemy mieć 4 kręgi betonowe, które będą zbierać wodę

----------


## chilli banana

dzieje się  :big lol:  - spora część stropu zaszalowana - jutro muszę zajść na budowę fotki porobić

----------


## chilli banana

Ok, mamy więc na działce las i jezioro  :big lol: 
stemple tak co 50cm, trochę za krótkie - najpierw mój mąż chciał dawać bloczki pod stemple, ale cegła jednak lżejsza  :wink: 
praca w 2kę jednak idzie dużo szybciej

----------


## aiki

Gęsto te stemple.

----------


## chilli banana

> Gęsto te stemple.


nasz pierwszy strop  :wink: 

*******************************************

mały  update z ostatniego tygodnia - prace idą powoli z uwagi na zawirowania w firmie, ale jednak do przodu  :wink: 



nie obyło się bez kolejnej wpadki z przejściem do kotłowni (pierwsza wpadka, gdy wujas się zagolopował i trzeba byłu skuwać 2 rzędy bloczków) - teraz dla odmiany trzeba było skuć belkę, którą mąż wylał na wysokości 1,9m zamiast 2,1m - pocieszam go, że w sumie i tak dobrze, że to teraz zauważył  :big lol: 







pogoda nie najgorsza, może więc uda się skończyć zbrojenie i zalać strop przed pojawieniem się nowego członka rodziny  :roll eyes:

----------


## chilli banana

Na zbrojenie stropu nad piwnicą zużyjemy prawie 2t stali. Prace idą powoli, ale na kilku frontach - podciągi, nadproża, wieniec, żebra, gdy nie pada i stemplowanie stropu, gdy pada. Musieliśmy dokupić 90 stempli (5zł/szt). Te dla odmiany były za długie - okazało się, że mają 3,2m, a nie jak w ogłoszeniu - 3-3,1m - trzeba było je więc przyciąć.











Schody - łatwiej mi je zobaczyć niż nóżkę dziecka na USG  :wink: 



Plan jest taki, żeby w tym tygodniu zalać strop - plan na zeszły tydzień był podobny  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Na przyszły pewnie będzie ten sam  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Na przyszły pewnie będzie ten sam


na przyszły to ja mam termin porodu  :wink:  dzisiaj więc w drodze do szkoły idę na budowę nadzorować tempo prac, żebym zdąrzyła zobaczyć lanie tego stropu  :popcorn:

----------


## aiki

A to powodzenia życzę - we wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> A to powodzenia życzę - we wszystkim


dziękuję  :smile: 

****************************

sytuacja na froncie przedstawia się bardzo zacnie  :smile: 
dolna siatka już leży, teraz górna 
próbujemy złapać kierbuda, żeby jutro dokonał wizytacji, a potem lejemy  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

szybko to wszystko idzie jak na pracę dwóch osób, widzę złożoność i ile czasu trzeba poświecić, dom tez mi się podoba, ja strop ukończyłem z sukcesem, samo robiłem i teraz muruję ściany szczytowe, 22.09 urodziła mi się córeczka, a wiec życzę wszystkiego dobrego i zdrowia dla domowników i szczęśliwego rozwiązania
wątek ten jest bardzo ciekawy i ogólnie pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## chilli banana

> szybko to wszystko idzie jak na pracę dwóch osób, widzę złożoność i ile czasu trzeba poświecić, dom tez mi się podoba, ja strop ukończyłem z sukcesem, samo robiłem i teraz muruję ściany szczytowe, 22.09 urodziła mi się córeczka, a wiec życzę wszystkiego dobrego i zdrowia dla domowników i szczęśliwego rozwiązania
> wątek ten jest bardzo ciekawy i ogólnie pozdrawiam wszystkich


dzięki RysiekWLKP za miłe słowa  :smile:  gratulacje  :smile:  i również wszystkiego dobrego życzymy  :smile: 
fakt, że dużo czasu schodzi na budowę, ale w dwie osoby praca idzie sporo szybciej  :smile:  tak byśmy pewnie ekipę brali do stropu

**************************************************  *

kierbud jednak wczoraj nie przyjechał, ponoć zjawi się dziś, więc zalewamy jednak jutro
dziś za to przywieźli styropian - nie ma odpoczynku na budowie  :big tongue:  zwłaszcza przed zimą  :wink: 

i parę fotek

----------


## chilli banana

pora nadrobić prawie 2-tygodniowe zaległości w dzienniku  :ohmy: 
kierbud zadowolony chyba z prac, bo pytał męża, czy nie szuka pracy  :Lol: 

lania betonu nie doczekałam  :cry: , bo 27/10 postanowiła przyjść na świat nasza córeczka  :Biggrin: 

kilka fotek z postępu prac 

lanie betonu 28/10 (20m3 b25 - 4300 PLN) - na samym początku popsuł się wibrator (już drugi) - ani w leroy, ani w castoramie, ani w miejscowym składzie i wypożyczalni nie było wibratora na cito  :jaw drop: 





ocieplanie styropianem (ostatecznie zakupilśmy 20 cm grafiowego 032, 70kPa Styrhop), klejenie siatki, piankowanie (za całość, tj. 36m3 styropianu, 45 worków kleju do siatki, siatkę i zaślepki 7400 PLN)

teraz czekamy na folię kubełkową 



















przed zimą chcemy jeszcze zasypać tę połowę piwnicy, którą udało się zrobić

----------


## aiki

Gratuluję.
Ale widać usiedzieć nie możesz bez budowy.

----------


## chilli banana

> Gratuluję.
> Ale widać usiedzieć nie możesz bez budowy.


dziękuję  :smile: 

*aiki*, jeśli o mnie chodzi, to ja bym nawet dziś kupiła większe mieszkanie, a budową się zajęła, jak dzieci będą trochę bardziej samodzielne  :wink: 

**************************************************  ********
jeszcze jedno zaległe zdjęcie

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie znam się za bardzo ale czy siatka z klejem była konieczna? Zwykły styro elewacyjny nie jest przeznaczony na fundamenty. Architekt czy kierbud się na to zgodzili? Poza tym pracę idą fajnie i super się czyta dziennik. Gratulacje córki...

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie znam się za bardzo ale czy siatka z klejem była konieczna? Zwykły styro elewacyjny nie jest przeznaczony na fundamenty. Architekt czy kierbud się na to zgodzili? Poza tym pracę idą fajnie i super się czyta dziennik. Gratulacje córki...


dziękuję  :smile:  
tak, wiem, że ten styropian nie jest dedykowany na fundamenty, ale spasowałam i mąż zrobił według swojej autorskiej koncepcji  :wink:  niestety nie mogliśmy dojść do konsensusu; kierbud nie bronił, ale też nic sensownego nie powiedział  :no: 
siatka z klejem to chyba jako zabezpieczenie

***********************************

na budowie brak jakiś większych postępów - musimy kupić ziemię, na razie tylko podsypaliśmy folię kubełkową
w najbliższych planach także rozszalowanie - szok, ale dziś mijają 4 tygodnie od zalewania stropu - że niby kiedy to zleciało  :bash:

----------


## chilli banana

Drugi dzień rozszalowywania - z uwagi na długość i ciężar belek ze znajomym.
Strop wygląda ok (mimo pewnych obaw z uwagi na rozwalony wibrator) - jutro postaram się jakieś lepsze zdjęcia zrobić.

Póki co - postęp prac  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Nie drażni was ta woda? Właściwie to chyba cały czas ją macie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie drażni was ta woda? Właściwie to chyba cały czas ją macie.


no mnie wkurza, ale codziennie praktycznie pada - dopiero teraz po rozszalowaniu będziemy łatać tę dziurę, gdzie docelowo będą schody, więc nie powinno już padać do środka, przynajmniej nie wtakim stopniu

----------


## chilli banana

prośba taka - możecie polecić jakiś program darmowy, do zaprojektowania kuchni i łazienki? chcę się tym zająć przez zimę, zanim zacznie się wir prac..

----------


## olo911

Możesz użyć kitchen plannera ze strony Ikei

----------


## chilli banana

> Możesz użyć kitchen plannera ze strony Ikei


dzięki, tego używałam z 10 lat temu przy projektowaniu kuchni w naszym mieszkaniu - strasznie toporny program, może coś zmienili przez ten czas, rzucę okiem  :wink:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Ikea ma całkiem dobry program do tego, działa w przeglądarce:
planowanie kuchni https://kitchenplanner.ikea.com/pl/UI/Pages/VPUI.htm
planowanie łazienki http://www.ikea.com/ms/pl_PL/rooms_i...ner/index.html

Działa to całkiem sprawnie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

O, niezły czas  :big grin: 
Chyba zmienili, bo nie licząc drobnych mankamentów jestem raczej zadowolony z efektu.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki, na pewno zobaczę w takim razie jak będzie mi się z nim pracowało  :wink:

----------


## olo911

Generalnie jest spoko, ale co jakiś czas mi się zawieszał niestety i trzeba było ładować plan na nowo, więc polecam raczej częste zapisywanie :/

----------


## chilli banana

> Generalnie jest spoko, ale co jakiś czas mi się zawieszał niestety i trzeba było ładować plan na nowo, więc polecam raczej częste zapisywanie :/


no ja go miło nie wspominam, szybko się przerzuciłam na coś innego, ale już nie pamiętam co  :wink: 
zobaczę jak teraz, może będzie ok  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Nie chce mi się wierzyć, jak ten czas pędzi..
W końcu wybrałam się na budowę, więc wrzucam ostatnie aktualizacyjne fotki - teraz nie powinno nam się już nic lać do piwnicy  :wiggle: 





Teren uprzątnięty, sprawa budowy zamknięta na ten rok  :smile:  

Powstał też nowy pomysł - z uwagi na to, że w naszej okolicy nie możemy znaleźć mieszkania na wynajem - budowa małego domku w konstrukcji szkieletowej. (nasze mieszkanie chcemy sprzedać, żeby finansować dalej budowę)
Domek coś na wzór projektu @ACCela (tutaj wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ności!/page15), bez zbędnych formalności, na działce przylegającej do tych, na których się aktualnie budujemy. Widzę teraz na forum, że powstał jeszcze jeden wątek - @golfmk1 - będę śledzić  :big grin: 

Domek miałby nam posłużyć ze 2 lata - myślę, że tyle powinno wystarczyć, żeby skończyć nasz dom bez zbędnej spiny.. 
Fakt, że stracimy 3-4 miesiące na budowę domku, ale w dłuższej perspektywie czasowej się to zwróci - tylko przez brak dojazdów na budowę zyskamy przynajmniej 5 godzin tygodniowo. Do tego brak problemu z dowozem jedzenia, odbieraniem dzieci etc. 
I co ważne - własny kąt da nam większy komfort psychiczny, wynajmując mieszkanie, pewnie liczylibyśmy każdy grosz i kończyli dom kosztem czasu z dziećmi, wakacji itd.
A tak za koszt 2-letniego najmu sami postawimy domek, który może i będzie można później wynająć.

Mam nadzieję, że będziecie nam kibicować  :Lol:

----------


## chilli banana

Dzisiaj dokonaliśmy zgłoszenia w starostwie robót budowlanych  :big lol: 
Zobaczymy, jak się będą zapatrywać na domek rekreacji indywidualnej na działce rolnej. 
Kurczę, przyjdzie mi zakładać drugi dziennik..

----------


## ACCel

Ja będę kibicować w końcu pomysł bardzo dobry  :big tongue: 
Tylko te 4 miesiące to trzeba tak ostrożnie, jak pokazało moje doświadczenie.

Na działce rolnej (o ile to grunt niskiej klasy) można budować dowolne budynki nie wymagające pozwolenia oraz niebędące domkami jednorodzinnymi.
Nie wymagane też są WZ.
Odrolnienie kawałka ziemi to kwestia decyzji administracyjnej, czyli pieczątki bez możliwości sprzeciwu ze strony urzędu.
Ja mam zrobione tak szambo, domek letniskowy, oraz zgłoszony jeden budynek gospodarczy (bez sprzeciwu).

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja będę kibicować w końcu pomysł bardzo dobry 
> Tylko te 4 miesiące to trzeba tak ostrożnie, jak pokazało moje doświadczenie.
> 
> Na działce rolnej (o ile to grunt niskiej klasy) można budować dowolne budynki nie wymagające pozwolenia oraz niebędące domkami jednorodzinnymi.
> Nie wymagane też są WZ.
> Odrolnienie kawałka ziemi to kwestia decyzji administracyjnej, czyli pieczątki bez możliwości sprzeciwu ze strony urzędu.
> Ja mam zrobione tak szambo, domek letniskowy, oraz zgłoszony jeden budynek gospodarczy (bez sprzeciwu).



dzięki ACCel  :smile: 
odrolnienie przerabialiśmy już przy tych działkach, gdzie zaczęliśmy budowę - faktycznie, tak jak piszesz - bezproblemowy proces  :smile: 
jeśli chodzi o ramy czasowe - to nie mamy grafiku, wszystko zależy, ile wolnego uda się z firmy urwać, ale mam nadzieję, że nowy rok szkolny córka już zacznie z nowego lokum  :smile:  i wtedy będziemy mogli wstawać za pięć ósma, żeby zdąrzyć na ósmą do szkoły  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

No i mamy sprzeciw - MPZP dopuszcza tylko zabudowę mieszkaniową jednorodzinną, a w jej ramach zabudowę usługową towarzyszącą. Zostaje nam zgłosić budowę ponownie, tym razem jako budynek gospodarczy - jest osobny punkt w MPZP odnośnie wysokości budynku gospodarczego - zacytuję go, w razie gdyby znowu mieliby odpisać, że tylko zabudowa mieszkaniowa i usługowa  :wink:  problemem znowu jest to, że jest to odrębna działka - chyba się przejedziemy do starostwa pogadać, jak to widzą  :wink:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Jesteście niemożliwi, pokazujecie, że niemożliwe staje się osiągalne, inspiracja jak się czyta, zdrowia ode mnie

Rychu

----------


## chilli banana

> Jesteście niemożliwi, pokazujecie, że niemożliwe staje się osiągalne, inspiracja jak się czyta, zdrowia ode mnie
> 
> Rychu


Dzięki Rysiek za dobre słowo  :wink: 

udaliśmy się dziś do starostwa pogadać trochę
sprawa wygląda tak, że niestety, nie jest tak, że to co nie jest zakazane, jest dozwolone  :wink:  a miało być tak pięknie  :big tongue: 
czyli, jeśli w MPZP dopuszczone jest budownictwo jednorodzinne (tudzież usługi) to znaczy, że co najwyżej możemy tam postawić garaż/budynek gospodarczy
no więc pogadaliśmy na temat budynku gospodarczego i jego późniejszego przekwalifikowania na mieszkalny (jakkolwiek to się fachowo nazywa)
tu pani odesłała nas do gminy, bo to oni będą się tym zajmować

porozmawialiśmy też o domku holenderskim jako jednej z opcji zamieszkania - może on stać 180 dni (lub 160 pani w tej chwili nie pamieta) na działce, a potem moglibyśmy go przewieźć na działkę obok (spoko, mamy tam 6 działek, więć możemy się wozić) - ale to zdecydowanie nie opcja dla mnie - za brzydkie te domki jak na kasę, którą trzeba za nie dać

potem udaliśmy się do urzędu gminy naszej informując, że przysłano nas ze starostwa  :wink:  3 panie zachwycały się naszym dzieckiem, podczas gdy my przedstawialiśmy nasze koncepcje  :popcorn: 
i tak - jest możliwość przekwalifikowania budynku gospodarczego, ale to nastręcza mnóstwo papierkowej roboty - praktycznie tyle samo, co przy budowie domu, tyle że robi się to jakby w odwrotnej kolejności - czyli najpierw buduje, a potem załatwia formalności
no i pani z gminy uważa, że starostwo wniesie sprzeciw, jeśli zgłosimy budowę budynku gospodarczego nie na tej działce, gdzie się budujemy, tylko sąsiedniej
ja też uważam, że tak by było - jednakowoż pani w sekretariacie starostwa nie widziała przeciwskazań - ale to nie jest decyzja, ona tylko mówi  :wink: 
a w ogóle to w naszej gminie nigdzie nie można stawiać domków letniskowych, bo MPZP na to nie pozwala
ale jest kilka domków leniskowych (tu chyba chodziło pani o konstrukcje szkieletowe), które zostały docieplone i są mieszkalnymi - takie nieduże, może więc bylibyśmy czymś takim zainteresowani

owszem, bylibyśmy, tyle, że to się wiąże z dodatkowymi kosztami (projekt, kierbud, odbiory) i cała papierologią, jak przy pozwoleniu na budowę praktycznie

----------


## Bepo

Gratuluję bezproblemowości odrolnienia działek! W naszej miejscowości odralniają TYLKO miejscowym planem zmienianym raz na 5-7 lat. I kuniec. Albo się wstrzelisz, albo czekasz. :/ Ja zawczasu dziesięć lat(!) temu wnioskowałam o odrolnienie i trafiłam akurat w okres, gdy robili nowy plan. Teraz mieszkańcy zawetowali nowy plan w pospolitym ruszeniu i są zdziwieni, że gmina nie odrolniła im działek...

----------


## Bepo

PS: Gratuluję postępów! Fajna piwnica, pod tą plandeką wygląda trochę jak basen.  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> PS: Gratuluję postępów! Fajna piwnica, pod tą plandeką wygląda trochę jak basen.


dzięki  :smile: 

co do odrolnienia - dziś w gminie pani poinformowała nas, że nie mamy działki rolnej, tylko grunty sklasyfikowane jako nieużytki rolne czy jakoś tak
no ale fakt, że cały ten teren w MPZP jest przeznaczony pod budownictwo mieszkaniowe jendorodzinne/usługi i nie ma problemu z "odrolnieniem"

----------


## chilli banana

Z uwagi na problemy natury formalnej, porzuciliśmy na razie plany wybudowania małego domku.
Wróciliśy więc do punktu wyjścia, czyli kontynuowania naszej budowy.
Krótko mówiąc, postanowiliśmy spiąć siły, zakasać rękawy i działać  :wink:  Oznacza to niestety pewnie kolejne lato bez wakacji  :bash:  

Działam na kilku frontach - projektuję kuchnię, szukam sprzętu AGD, które urozmaicam szukaniem taniego gazobetonu i wyceną stolarki okiennej..

No i właśnie te okna, to jest droga przez mękę - chcą mnie uszczęśliwić na siłę albo wyprowadzić z rónowagi, np:
- wikęd zrobił mi wycenę i pisze "proszę zwrócić uwagę na podziały, bo o nich nie było mowy"
(no żesz, jak nie było mowy to właśnie dlatego, żeby ich nie było)
- ms wycenił mi 6 takich samych okien, choć w ogóle takich okien nie mam w zestawieniu stolarki okiennej (na moje zapytanie odpisali, że podzielili okna i jeszcze słupek tam będzie więc mniej więcej to jest to co chciałam), a przesłanych pozycji (łącznie 11 okien) nie wycenił bez żadnego komentarza - że niby kurde mam dziury w ścianie zostawić czy jak 
- drutex z 2 miejsc w gdyni mi nie odpisuje - chciałam się pożalić, więc zadzwoniłam do producenta, ale usłyszałam, że mam dzwonić do przedstawiciela i upominać się o wycenę - no jak oni tak podchodzą do klienta na etapie potencjalnego składania zamówienia, to strach się bać co będzie w przypadku jakiegoś potencjalnego serwisu  :wink: 
- windows2000 - tu wycena szybko, mam cenę białych okien 24k i antracytowych z zewnątrz i z ciepłym montażem 28k, ale U takie se
- czekam na oknoplast - tu czuję się dopieszczona, bo w firmie pracuje mój kolega z podstawówki i sobie miło rozmawiamy o moich zachciankach okiennych - jeśli cena będzie ok to pewnie wezmę od nich, już chociażby z uwagi na podejście do klienta

Co do betonu komórkowego, najtaniej z transportem udało mi się znaleźć po 7 zł netto, czyli 8,61 zł brutto - ponoć prefabet, gęstość 600, grubość 24 cm, połówki po 4,55 zł.
Kurza twarz, Pan Mąż robił wycenę jakieś 3 lata temu - wychodziło mu ok. 12k, a mi teraz koło 16,5k  :bash:

----------


## rafhi

Ze swojej strony powiem tak - nie ma sensu przeliczać tak dokładnie. Wiem że każdy liczy się z gotówka i chce kupić najtaniej ale szczerze nie macie wyjścia rynek jest w Polsce taki że ceny mniej więcej równoważą się. Co z tego że zamówisz gazobeton z drugiego końca polski jak doliczą ci koszty transportu i wyjdzie może 1  gr taniej na pustaku  :smile:  a nie łatwiej kupować w miejscowej hurtowni ? Nie dośc tego możesz uzyskać później więcej rabatów na kolejne materiały bo  traktują cię już jako znanego klienta.

Co do okien - może sprawdź jeszcze firmę witraż? Nie że polecam ale w moim przypadku otrzymałem od nich najlepszą ofertę nie tylko cenową ale też jakościową (aczkolwiek o jakości dowiem się dopiero w trakcie użytkowania).

----------


## chilli banana

> Ze swojej strony powiem tak - nie ma sensu przeliczać tak dokładnie. Wiem że każdy liczy się z gotówka i chce kupić najtaniej ale szczerze nie macie wyjścia rynek jest w Polsce taki że ceny mniej więcej równoważą się. Co z tego że zamówisz gazobeton z drugiego końca polski jak doliczą ci koszty transportu i wyjdzie może 1  gr taniej na pustaku  a nie łatwiej kupować w miejscowej hurtowni ? Nie dośc tego możesz uzyskać później więcej rabatów na kolejne materiały bo  traktują cię już jako znanego klienta.
> 
> Co do okien - może sprawdź jeszcze firmę witraż? Nie że polecam ale w moim przypadku otrzymałem od nich najlepszą ofertę nie tylko cenową ale też jakościową (aczkolwiek o jakości dowiem się dopiero w trakcie użytkowania).



dzięki rafhi, sprawdzę też witraż, jeszcze muszę o połaciowe napisać do fakro i veluxa 
co do BK - skąd pomysł że biorę z drugiego końca Polski?  :jaw drop:  sprawdzam ceny u lokalnych dostawców  :wink: 
do tego stopnia, że spytaliśmy, czy H+H przerzuci nam przez płot, bo graniczymy z ich fabryką, ale jednak nie byli zainteresowani  :big lol: 
a propos - w bacie mają bloczki H+H po 8,11 zł brutto z transportem (nie wiem jak połówki bo Pan Mąż zapomniał spytać)

----------


## rafhi

nie miałem na myśli akurat Was  :smile:  tylko ogólnie mówie jak czasem to jest, bo zanim zacząłem miałem takowe "mądre" pomysły  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Też całkiem przypadkiem trafiłem na Witraż i po niedzieli jadę umowę podpisywać.

----------


## chilli banana

> nie miałem na myśli akurat Was  tylko ogólnie mówie jak czasem to jest, bo zanim zacząłem miałem takowe "mądre" pomysły


ostatecznie, jakby się kalkulowało, to bym brała z drugiego końca Polski  :wink: 





> Też całkiem przypadkiem trafiłem na Witraż i po niedzieli jadę umowę podpisywać.


wysłałam do nich zapytanie, czy w okolicy Gdyni mają jakiś punkt handlowy

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie mają na stronie www zakładki z siecią punktów sprzedaży?
U mnie są okna z witrażu i doczekałem się nawet wizyty montażystów na regulację. Po kilku miesiącach od montażu z 5 otwieranych okien jednego nie mogłem zamknąć, a dwa otwierały się z problemami. Nie mam porównania bo innych okien nie montowałem  :smile: 
Jedno z otwieranych RR ma przedmuchy od strony zawiasów i czuć że ciągnie przy zamkniętym skrzydle. Fachowcy ocenili że to się da skorygować, ale trzeba rozeszklić, a tego przy ujemnych temperaturach nie robią.

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie mają na stronie www zakładki z siecią punktów sprzedaży?
> U mnie są okna z witrażu i doczekałem się nawet wizyty montażystów na regulację. Po kilku miesiącach od montażu z 5 otwieranych okien jednego nie mogłem zamknąć, a dwa otwierały się z problemami. Nie mam porównania bo innych okien nie montowałem 
> Jedno z otwieranych RR ma przedmuchy od strony zawiasów i czuć że ciągnie przy zamkniętym skrzydle. Fachowcy ocenili że to się da skorygować, ale trzeba rozeszklić, a tego przy ujemnych temperaturach nie robią.


na stronie nie znalazłam, ale dostałam już namiary od przedstawiciela handlowego - w Gdyni 1 punkt, wysłałam zapytanie
dzięki Daniellos za opinię, my mamy prawie same fixy, więc tak jakby problem z otwieraniem odpada  :wink:  
mam nadzieję, że szybko ci się uwiną, jak skończą się mrozy  :smile: 

*********************************

czy kojarzycie może, czy ktoś montował duże okno połaciowe w dachu płaskim?
nie wiem skąd takie wielke okno wezmę (2100x2700) - Velux takich nie robi, czekam jeszcze na odp z Fakro
bez kitu, wolałabym opracowywać plan zdobycia Machu Picchu, niż szukać tych okien

 Kojarzycie też jakiś dziennik budowy z dużym HSem? kiedyś czytałam, ale nie wiem u kogo to było (dla mnie taki modelowy dom - betonowe ściany, schodzy wiszące i biały pies - może ktoś kojarzy?)

----------


## sebcioc55

> biały pies - może ktoś kojarzy?)


hehe to ecohouse u M.A.G.a  :wink: 
to okno to ma byc na płasko ?? nie wiem czy ktokolwiek w takim rozmiarze zrobi takie okno, przynajmniej w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Pomyś ile będzie ważył sam pakiet, a jak na to jeszcze napada śniegu..... ktoś miał podobne okno.... pamiętam też betonowy blat w kuchni i fajny sufit w salonie... ale nie mogę sobie przypomnieć kto to był.

EDIT: znalazłem  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> hehe to ecohouse u M.A.G.a


właśnie tak - dzięki sebcio55  :Lol: 




> to okno to ma byc na płasko ?? nie wiem czy ktokolwiek w takim rozmiarze zrobi takie okno, przynajmniej w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Pomyś ile będzie ważył sam pakiet, a jak na to jeszcze napada śniegu..... ktoś miał podobne okno.... pamiętam też betonowy blat w kuchni i fajny sufit w salonie... ale nie mogę sobie przypomnieć kto to był.
> 
> EDIT: znalazłem


okno montowane na płaskim dachu bo samo kno ma być z jakimś takim spadkiem, sferyczne albo kopuła
mam nadzieję, że mój mąż pójdzie po rozum do głowy, jak zobaczy cenę tego okna

dzięki za linka do domu architekta - wczoraj zaczęłam oglądać jego dziennik  :big grin:

----------


## ACCel

> No i mamy sprzeciw - MPZP dopuszcza tylko zabudowę mieszkaniową jednorodzinną, a w jej ramach zabudowę usługową towarzyszącą. Zostaje nam zgłosić budowę ponownie, tym razem jako budynek gospodarczy - jest osobny punkt w MPZP odnośnie wysokości budynku gospodarczego - zacytuję go, w razie gdyby znowu mieliby odpisać, że tylko zabudowa mieszkaniowa i usługowa  problemem znowu jest to, że jest to odrębna działka - chyba się przejedziemy do starostwa pogadać, jak to widzą


Przyjrzyj się dokładnie co oznacza "usługowa", u mnie w studium MNU czyli mieszkaniowa i usługowa w ramach usług zawiera coś na temat usług rekreacji. Budynek rekreacji indywidualnej jak najbardziej by pasował.

----------


## ACCel

Zmiana sposobu użytkowania budynku gospodarczego zajmuje dużo formalności. Ale często nikt tego nie formalizuje.

Inna opcja całkiem nielegalna to samowola budowlana. Przejście przez wszystkie szczeble sądów zajmie ze 3-5 lat :wink: 
http://prawo.gazetaprawna.pl/artykul...budowlana.html

----------


## chilli banana

> Przyjrzyj się dokładnie co oznacza "usługowa", u mnie w studium MNU czyli mieszkaniowa i usługowa w ramach usług zawiera coś na temat usług rekreacji. Budynek rekreacji indywidualnej jak najbardziej by pasował.


Problem w tym, że zabudowa usługowa towarzysząca jest dopuszczona tylko przy wcześniejszej lub równoległej realizacji budowy mieszkaniowej. Do tego jest zapis, że usługi mogą zajmować max.1 kondygnację użytkową budynków mieszkalnych. A budynek mieszkalny mogę chyba tylko wg projektu zbudować, z kierownikami itd?

----------


## chilli banana

> Zmiana sposobu użytkowania budynku gospodarczego zajmuje dużo formalności. Ale często nikt tego nie formalizuje.
> 
> Inna opcja całkiem nielegalna to samowola budowlana. Przejście przez wszystkie szczeble sądów zajmie ze 3-5 lat
> http://prawo.gazetaprawna.pl/artykul...budowlana.html


Samowola dla mnie odpada, brak legalizacji również. Ale nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło - zbudujemy domek na sprzedaż (tylko już z projektem) - i tak chcieliśmy te działki sprzedać, a myślę, że  z domkiem mamy większe szanse na dobry deal  :wink:  Na chwilę obecną jednak priorytetem jest wykończenie naszego domu i przeprowadzka  :smile:  Potem będę myśleć dalej  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Szybkie pytanie - *okna WIKĘD* - macie? polecacie?

Wieczorem poszperam na forum, pewnie coś będzie, ale w międzyczasie jakby ktoś chciał się podzielić opinią, spostrzeżeniami etc. to proszę  :smile: 


***************************************
ok, już sprawdziłam, wygląda to dobrze  :smile: 
drzwi też ok - tyle, że chciałam z pochwytem, nie sadziłam, że on tyle kosztuje  :jaw drop:

----------


## Daniellos_

Za takie fanaberie się goli klienta. Jak pochwyt to i elektrozamek trzeba. Policzyli w ofercie?

----------


## chilli banana

> Za takie fanaberie się goli klienta. Jak pochwyt to i elektrozamek trzeba. Policzyli w ofercie?


nie sądziłam, że to fanaberia, tylko zwyczajnie alternatywa dla klamki  :wink: 
W ofercie mam pochwyty z zastosowaniem elektrozaczepu i zasilacza oraz bez, zobaczę co małż powie na te ceny, ale raczej zdecyduję się na tradycyjną klamkę  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Klamka jest ok.  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Klamka jest ok.


tak tak zwłaszcza, gdy w cenie pochwytu można mieć geberit z miską - jak tak na to spojrzeć, to taki pochwyt to faktycznie fanaberia  :roll eyes:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja płaciłem 350, a elektrozamek z zasilaczem chyba wytargowałem. Lubię takie ficzery, a elektrozamek daje dodatkowe możliwości kontrolowania alarmem czy innym systemem np arduino/raspberry przy zabawie w inteligentny dom.

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja płaciłem 350, a elektrozamek z zasilaczem chyba wytargowałem. Lubię takie ficzery, a elektrozamek daje dodatkowe możliwości kontrolowania alarmem czy innym systemem np arduino/raspberry przy zabawie w inteligentny dom.


ja bym chciała, bo podoba mi się wizualnie  :wink: 
chyba jednak zrezygnuję z tego pomysłu, bo jeszcze doktorat z alarmu i inteligentnego domu będę musiała zrobić, a kurde już nie mam na to czasu  :bash:

----------


## chilli banana

Rozmawialiśmy dziś ze znajomym, co się elektryką zajmuje - i mówi, że za podstawową instalację 10k mamy liczyć
no to dzwonimy do drugiego, który się elektryką zajmuje i mówi, ze przynajmniej 10k

 :jaw drop:  serio serio rozciągnięcie kilometra kabla tyle kosztuje?
to jaki jest koszt 'smart' domu czy jakiś takich bajerów?

----------


## Kamil_

Rozciągnąć to każdy głupi potrafi, weź to połącz i zrób porządnie razem z pomiarami o odpowiedzialnością  :smile: 

Ogólnie samo rozłożenie przewodów nie jest trudne i można to zrobić samemu  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Coś spora ta cena. A co w jej ramach właściwie jest? Sensowny projekt, wykonanie i materiały?

----------


## chilli banana

> Rozciągnąć to każdy głupi potrafi, weź to połącz i zrób porządnie razem z pomiarami o odpowiedzialnością 
> 
> Ogólnie samo rozłożenie przewodów nie jest trudne i można to zrobić samemu



no tak, zamierzamy sami położyć te kable wszystkie.. tak rozmowa zeszła na nasz projekt, więc pogadaliśmy o cenach  :wink: 





> Coś spora ta cena. A co w jej ramach właściwie jest? Sensowny projekt, wykonanie i materiały?


projekt mamy, więc samo wykonanie i podłączenie, no i materiały (z piwnicą to 3 poziomy więc pewnie z 4-5k?)
w każdym razie, kable będziemy kłaść sami, a co do reszty, to mamy dostać wycenę, to napiszę coś więcej  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Rozdzielnica i przewody to ok 5tys. Zależy jak rozbudowany projekt macie na tych 3 poziomach  :smile: 
Spokojnie można samemu, ale już na etapie rozkładania przewodów trzeba się pilnować. Wszystko dobrze oznaczac żeby bałaganu nie było, bo 2x robota będzie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Rozdzielnica i przewody to ok 5tys. Zależy jak rozbudowany projekt macie na tych 3 poziomach 
> Spokojnie można samemu, ale już na etapie rozkładania przewodów trzeba się pilnować. Wszystko dobrze oznaczac żeby bałaganu nie było, bo 2x robota będzie.


no tak liczę, że materiały to 4-5k
heh damy radę, będę tu pytać  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

za średni dom z poddaszem srednia cena z materiałem to ok 8 tys - bez bajerów, więc dodali sobie piwnice i tak wyszło. Ale jak sami wszystko ogarniecie i skoro macie znajomego elektryka to na pewno wam pomoże za pare groszy, połączy i pomierzy.

----------


## chilli banana

> za średni dom z poddaszem srednia cena z materiałem to ok 8 tys - bez bajerów, więc dodali sobie piwnice i tak wyszło. Ale jak sami wszystko ogarniecie i skoro macie znajomego elektryka to na pewno wam pomoże za pare groszy, połączy i pomierzy.


no właśnie zdziwiliśmy się z małżem, że to tyle kosztuje  :wink: 
wiadomo, że będziemy to sami ogarynać, jedyne co nas w tej chwili przerasta to smart dom

----------


## chilli banana

OKNA OKNA OKNA

Ogarnęłam z grubsza temat okien - na dzień dzisiejszy mam 13 wycen (1 drewniane), skłaniam się ku oknom firmy Wikęd.

Żeby nie było tak różowo i kolorowo - problem mamy z oknami 2700x2750 (3 fixy i 1 przesuwne).
Jeśli chodzi o PCV, to tylko Windows2000 chce nam zrobić takie okna bez podziałów.
Pozostali producenci deklarują max. wysokość 2400 lub 2500.

Co do Wikędu - w jednym salonie zrobili nam wycenę na tak duże okna, zaś w drugim (w siedzibie producenta nota bene) nie chcą takich wysokich zrobić.
Pierwszy salon się upiera, że dadzą na nie gwarancję, producent pokazuje jakieś wytyczne ograniczające wysokość przesuwnych okien do 2400.

Jako że ja nie mam parcia na takie wielkie okna, to namawiam małża na okna o wysokości 2400 lub 2500 (jak tam będą mogli zrobić) - raz, że to kilka tysi mniej, a dwa, że i tak okna będą dobrze wyglądać, nawet jak nie będą pod sam sufit. 

Po weekendzie wybierzemy się do producenta pogadać 'face to face' - przy okazji zobaczymy, czy zrobią nam szyby do naszego okna połaciowego, bo oczywiście ani fakro ani velux nie robią okien o takich wymiarach. 

Koszt 6 naszych okien Ug 0,5 (bez tych 4 wielkich okien) w kolorze czarnym i z ciepłym montażem to niecałe 7,5k (500zł/1m2)

Parametry okien: wodoszczelność 9A 
odporność na obciążenie wiatrem C1-C3-C5
przepuszczalność powietrza - klasa 4
Rw 32dB
Uw 0,67 - 0,76 (balkonowe)

Pakiety 4/18/4/18/4
System TROCAL 76 mm MD

Wygląda ok? Jak jakieś parametry są kiepskie, to piszcie, bo nie czuję się jeszcze biegła w tym temacie  :wink: 
Poproszę jeszcze o wycenę Veki.

----------


## agb

Zacytuję informację otrzymaną od jednego z guru w sprawie okien na pytanie o 2850x2500




> W teorii konstrukcje przez Pana opisane są wykonalne, w praktyce mądrzejsze firmy bronią się przed ich wykonywaniem. (...) Ergo, szczerze odradzam w PVC-U. Niech Pan lepiej nie namawia sprzedawców, bo w końcu znajdzie się matoł, co Panu odwinie takie okno, a przejdziecie się na tym oboje

----------


## chilli banana

dziękuję bardzo  :smile:  myśmy widać na takiego matoła trafili  :wink: 

pewnie można takie okna zrobić dobrze, żeby obie strony były zadowolone, ale nie będzie to w tej półce cenowej, w której ja bym chciała  :wink:

----------


## agb

W aluminium i może drewnie zrobisz  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Przy takich rozmiarach jedno to statyka okna a drugie to pakiety szybowe,  z szybami 4mm na pewno nie wchodzą w gre, bo szyby od wiatru będą się po prostu wyginać i jedna może stłuc drugą pod naporem wiatru. Często producenci robią coś takiego że robią dane okna na życzenie klienta ale nie udzielają gwarancji... a to dla mnie już okno deklasuje. Popatrz na stronie producentów pakietów szybowych, tam znajdziesz wiele informacji które handlowcy mają zaszyte w swoich konfiguratorach/programach do zamówień. Pilkington kiedys dobrze wszystko opisywał, nie wiem jak teraz. Bo wg mnie to pakiet decyduje przy tak dużych oknach o końcowych ich wymiarach, jeżeli są to fixy i HSy.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja doplacalem do jednego fixa 2400x2000 za szybę 6mm, bo powierzchnia przekraczała dopuszczalna dla standardowych 4mm wartość.

----------


## chilli banana

Panowie, te duże okna (nawet jeśli zmniejszymy wysokość do 2400) oczywiście miałyby szybę 6mm
i chciałam dopłacić do pakietu 6/16/6/16/6
no i okno bez gwarancji nie wchodzi w grę - znam inne bardziej przyjemne sposoby na utopienie 20 k  :wink: 

@agb - mam wycenę na drewno  :wink:  i obstaję przy wysokości 2400-2500  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej
Ogólna mi znan zasada mówi aby nie przekraczać 6m2 szkła czyli 240x270 powierzchnia szkła 230x260=5,98m2 mieścisz się na styk wszystko co powyżej 6m2 w pcv moi instalatorzy twierdzili że to proszenie się o kłopoty. Powyżej tej wartości ameliniu :wink:  Ale pamiętaj że żyjemy takich czasach że wszystko się da to tylko kwestia grubości portfela. Faktem też jest że okna 2,40 wysokie są już duże ale 2,70 to robi wrażenie i niby tylko 30cm ale to jest przepaść w efekcie WOW. Pamiętaj że to i tak będą szyby 6mm więc i waga będzie stosowna = droższy montaż i trudniejszy.




> System TROCAL 76 mm MD


Co do okien parametry spoko ale nie mają czegoś w profilu 82mm, 76mm z tego co wiem został wyparty właśnie przez 82 więc pewnie jest to dość stary profil co nie oznacza że jest zły :wink: . I pamiętaj że w ten profil nie wsadzisz szyb 6mm tak że te duże okna i tak muszą być na innym profilu.

Pozdrawaim
Ps. u mnie na 19str. masz krótkie rozważania co do dużych okien.

----------


## agb

Jasne, że można grubsze szyby, ale one też ważą. Jeszcze jeden cytat w takim razie




> Przyczyny upatrywałbym w gęstości materiału i geometrii kształtowników. Szyba w takim oknie będzie miała masę około 270 kg, czyli będzie oddziaływać na kształtownik o osiowo przesuniętym zbrojeniu z siłą 2.658 N. Sporo. W ekstremalnych warunkach różnic temperatur tylko sam ciężar szkła, pomijając samo zjawisko rozszerzalności liniowej i związanych z tym sił może powodować pękanie zgrzewów naroży albo odkształcanie płaszczyzn ścian widocznych kształtowników

----------


## chilli banana

> Hej
> Ogólna mi znan zasada mówi aby nie przekraczać 6m2 szkła czyli 240x270 powierzchnia szkła 230x260=5,98m2 mieścisz się na styk wszystko co powyżej 6m2 w pcv moi instalatorzy twierdzili że to proszenie się o kłopoty. Powyżej tej wartości ameliniu Ale pamiętaj że żyjemy takich czasach że wszystko się da to tylko kwestia grubości portfela. Faktem też jest że okna 2,40 wysokie są już duże ale 2,70 to robi wrażenie i niby tylko 30cm ale to jest przepaść w efekcie WOW. Pamiętaj że to i tak będą szyby 6mm więc i waga będzie stosowna = droższy montaż i trudniejszy.
> 
> 
> Co do okien parametry spoko ale nie mają czegoś w profilu 82mm, 76mm z tego co wiem został wyparty właśnie przez 82 więc pewnie jest to dość stary profil co nie oznacza że jest zły. I pamiętaj że w ten profil nie wsadzisz szyb 6mm tak że te duże okna i tak muszą być na innym profilu.
> 
> Pozdrawaim
> Ps. u mnie na 19str. masz krótkie rozważania co do dużych okien.


tak, wiem, że się da za grugą kasę  :wink: 
ja bym chciała wybrać optymalne okna dla mojego założonego budżetu

przy wysokości 2,7m okna będą na całą ścianę - od podłogi do sufitu, przy 2,4 będzie belka co mi nie przeszkadza, ale dla mojego małża już robi różnicę

duże okna oczywiście będą w profilu 82 (wyżej pisałam, że chcę wziąć za dopłatą pakiet 6/16/6/16/6) aczkolwiek mam wycenę na 76 tylko pakiet 6/12/6/12/6

co do reszty okien - jeszcze poproszę o wycenę profilu 82 tak z czystej ciekawości - ale się zastanawiam czy jest sens płacić więcej, bo wydaje mi się, że właściwości użytkowe nie odbiegają od siebie (z tego co widziałam na stronie producenta) 

zajrzę do twojego dziennika, może mi coś umknęło..

----------


## chilli banana

> Jasne, że można grubsze szyby, ale one też ważą. Jeszcze jeden cytat w takim razie


agb - a gdzie taka dyskusja się toczyła? zapoznałabym się z jakimiś mądrymi argumentami

----------


## agb

To był fragment prywatnej konwersacji. Na forum masz kilku specjalistów, finlandię, jareko, czy oknotest.

----------


## the_anonim

> przy wysokości 2,7m okna będą na całą ścianę - od podłogi do sufitu, przy 2,4 będzie belka co mi nie przeszkadza, ale dla mojego małża już robi różnicę


Wcale się nie dziwię mężowi w końcu jak każdy facet jest wzrokowcem :wink:  :big grin: 




> duże okna oczywiście będą w profilu 82 (wyżej pisałam, że chcę wziąć za dopłatą pakiet 6/16/6/16/6) aczkolwiek mam wycenę na 76 tylko pakiet 6/12/6/12/6


W profil 82 wjedzie 6/14/6/14/6 i raczej nie więcej jak dobrze pamiętam nie więcej jak 48mm(ale ręki sobie nie dam uciąć).  6/12 to proszenie się o kłopoty przy tak dużej tafli.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wcale się nie dziwię mężowi w końcu jak każdy facet jest wzrokowcem


z takim argumentem trudno polemizować  :smile: 




> W profil 82 wjedzie 6/14/6/14/6 i raczej nie więcej jak dobrze pamiętam nie więcej jak 48mm(ale ręki sobie nie dam uciąć).  6/12 to proszenie się o kłopoty przy tak dużej tafli.


z Vetrexu mam właśnie pakiet 6/16/6/16/6 w profilu 82, w Wikędzie też mi powiedziano, że takie szyby w profilu 82
ale to jeszcze będę sama weryfikować jak w końcu dojdziemy z małżem do porozumienia jakie okna bierzemy

no a 6/12 - od razu odrzucam, bo nawet na mój babski rozum, to przy takim przeszkleniu to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie

----------


## chilli banana

> To był fragment prywatnej konwersacji. Na forum masz kilku specjalistów, finlandię, jareko, czy oknotest.


dziękuję, napiszę może w poście dot. okien, to się wypowiedzą  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

to ja tylko powiem że okna okd podłogi do samego sufitu wyglądają zajebiście, jeżeli da radę to róbcie takie  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> to ja tylko powiem że okna okd podłogi do samego sufitu wyglądają zajebiście, jeżeli da radę to róbcie takie


i ty Brutusie przeciwko mnie  :bash: 
ja chcę na Machu Picchu w przyszłym roku a nie kurde na okna się patrzeć  :big lol:

----------


## Mr A

To ja tylko potwierdzę, to co wyżej napisane  :wink:  Aczkolwiek w tym momencie jeszcze okien do samego sufitu nie mam, ale po montażu sufitu podwieszanego już tak będzie  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> To ja tylko potwierdzę, to co wyżej napisane  Aczkolwiek w tym momencie jeszcze okien do samego sufitu nie mam, ale po montażu sufitu podwieszanego już tak będzie


dobrze, ża małż nie zagląda mi do dziennika  :wink: 
póki co, nastawiamy się do obniżenia okien do 2400mm 
ale lecę zobaczyć wasz dziennik, moje klimaty zdaje się  :smile: 

***************************

pytanie jeszcze do tych, co przed nami - macie kominki z płaszczem wodnym?
jakie kominy do tego?

----------


## agb

Po co I dlaczego płaszcz?

----------


## chilli banana

> Po co I dlaczego płaszcz?


nie pytaj, nie chcę wiedzieć, chcę tylko znaleźć właściwy komin  :big lol: 
zdaje się, że ma ogrzewać inne pomieszczenia, dlatego z płaszczem wodnym, ale mogę dopytać małża, jak będzie

----------


## agb

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka  :big grin: 

Ze stali 1.4404, ale generalnie warto temat przeczytać.

----------


## chilli banana

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzie-wyczystka 
> 
> Ze stali 1.4404, ale generalnie warto temat przeczytać.


dzięki agb  :smile:  lektura na 75 stron? czasu panie brak..
ok, sprężę się

----------


## chilli banana

ZACZYNAMY sezon 06/02/2018  :big lol: 
na jutro zaplanowane rozprowadzenie kabli i podłączenie lamp w piwnicy 
nic, że akurat w największe śniegi, uhhh dobrze, że to nie ja będę marzła..

W niedalekiej przyszłości na tapecie:

- zasypanie wykopu do połowy - ogłoszenia na FB "przygarnę ziemię" nic nie dały - znowu kilka tysi do piachu pójdzie  :bash: 
- dalsze prace przy układaniu styropianu na zewnętrznej ścianie piwnicy (w tej chwili jest ułożony tak do połowy)
- kupno BK i kleju - rozpoczęcie murowania zaplanowaliśmy na początek marca - oby mrozy już ustąpiły
- szalunki stropu (parter - lanie betonu w 2 turach)

Do murowania i szalunków weźmiemy chyba kogoś do pomocy, żeby prace szły szybciej.

----------


## kocbeat

A z kominem do kominka już coś wiesz?
Zaraz muszę kupić i się zastanawiam czy brać systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym i jak coś to kiedyś się wsadzi w to stal czy kupić same bloczki z keramzytu i wkład stalowy

----------


## agb

W temacie, który wyżej podałem polecany są bloczki + wkład stalowy.

----------


## chilli banana

> A z kominem do kominka już coś wiesz?
> Zaraz muszę kupić i się zastanawiam czy brać systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym i jak coś to kiedyś się wsadzi w to stal czy kupić same bloczki z keramzytu i wkład stalowy


tak jak pisze agb - stalowy, bez sensu w naszej sytuacji ceramiczny, bo to wywalanie 2x kasy

----------


## kocbeat

Ok ale rura będzie w pustakach systemowych plus wełna?

----------


## chilli banana

> Ok ale rura będzie w pustakach systemowych plus wełna?


pewnie tak, ale jeszcze nie wiem na 100%

----------


## chilli banana

Nastała jasność  :smile: 





te kable takie wiszące to ponoć tylko tymczasowo..

----------


## Mr A

Kable tymczasowe, a oświetlenie?  :smile:  U mnie w zasadzie wykończeniówka a jeszcze żadnego światła nie mam  :wink:  Finalne już gdzieś tam są - największy dramat to oświetlenie przedpokoi... i wybór kinkietu do łazienki pod prysznic - źli panowie dzień wcześniej mi wykupili w LM, i tego oświetlenia już w ofercie nie mają...

----------


## chilli banana

> Kable tymczasowe, a oświetlenie?  U mnie w zasadzie wykończeniówka a jeszcze żadnego światła nie mam  Finalne już gdzieś tam są - największy dramat to oświetlenie przedpokoi... i wybór kinkietu do łazienki pod prysznic - źli panowie dzień wcześniej mi wykupili w LM, i tego oświetlenia już w ofercie nie mają...


to jest piwnica, pozwalam mojemu mężowi urządzić tak, jak chce  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

Zamówiliśmy beton komórkowy i klej  :big lol: 
BK po sąsiedzku, czyli H+H, a klej Baumit.

Będzie będzie zabawa
będzie się działo  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Witam się w dzienniku  :smile:  Kawał dobrej roboty! Świetnie to wygląda. Są bloczki, teraz robota będzie szła  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Witam się w dzienniku  Kawał dobrej roboty! Świetnie to wygląda. Są bloczki, teraz robota będzie szła


dziękuję  :smile:  bloczki będą jutro, a z robotą jednak trzeba poczekać, bo mrozy trzymają..

********************************
krótki update - 1568 bloczków 24cm, 400 12cm i 42 worki kleju + kaucja za 48 palet => 14 230zł
bloczki H+H gęstość 600 w cenie 7,2 dzięki zniżkom kuzyna budowlańca  :wiggle: 

dobra passa nam sprzyja - znalazł nam się kupiec na 2 nasze działki - uznałam to za zrządzenie losu, bo ze 3 lata temu chcieliśmy sprzedać działki i wtedy jakaś agencja umieściła ogłoszenia, a że nic w necie nie ginie - jakiś koleś znalazł te stare ogłoszenia, odnalazł nas i wygląda na to, że zawrzemy transakcję
w ten oto sposób uda nam się sfinansować część budowy

----------


## Daniellos_

Gratuluję. Zastrzyk gotówki nie do pogardzenia  :smile: 

Ja mam jutro mieć kolejne spotkanie z potencjalnymi kupcami mieszkania. Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## chilli banana

> Gratuluję. Zastrzyk gotówki nie do pogardzenia 
> 
> Ja mam jutro mieć kolejne spotkanie z potencjalnymi kupcami mieszkania. Jestem dobrej myśli.


dzięki i powodzenia Daniel  :yes: 
ja potencjalnych kupców mieszkania upchnęłam na przyszłą niedzielę, ale z mieszkaniem tak szczerze to mi się nie spieszy póki trwa rok szkolny - no jeśli będą nalegać, to sprzedam, ale nastawiłam się już psychicznie na wyprowadzkę w wakacje  :big lol:

----------


## Jinikao

Witam :smile:  Jakoś tanio okablowanie Was wyjdize. Ja za sam materiał do elektryki plus LAN plus antenowe kable dałem 12 tyś. Wszystko Hagera było

----------


## chilli banana

> Witam Jakoś tanio okablowanie Was wyjdize. Ja za sam materiał do elektryki plus LAN plus antenowe kable dałem 12 tyś. Wszystko Hagera było


w sumie to jeszcze nie wiem, ile wyjdzie, bo to takie luźne rozmowy były
nie mów, że materiał 12k  :jaw drop:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mam nadzieje że w tym tygodniu rozliczę ten etap elektryki wiec najdalej w przyszłym tygodniu dam znać ile to kosztuje przy robocie własnej.

----------


## chilli banana

> Mam nadzieje że w tym tygodniu rozliczę ten etap elektryki wiec najdalej w przyszłym tygodniu dam znać ile to kosztuje przy robocie własnej.


dawaj znać  :smile: 

*************************************

a tymczasem dzisiaj u nas na tapecie - gold H+H  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

kierowca uporał się tylko z połową naszego zamówienia na bloczki, dziś ma być druga część..






Poza tym, byliśmy oglądać okna - chciałam czarne ramy, ale okazuje się, że to jakaś okleina, która wyglądem przypomina mi korę brzozy, tak że ten teges  :no: 
okazuje się jednak, że w kolorze białym mogą nam zrobić HS na wysokość 2700
małżowi jednak bardziej odpowiada PSK, dla mnie to jednak ciężko się otwiera, HS chodzi bezproblemowo - no ale wiadomo - ja patrzę pod kątem dzieciaków, facet niekoniecznie  :big lol:

----------


## Resqres

Mam PSK i ostatnio na budowie byli znajomi i dzieci (wiek 7 lat) łatwiej radziły sobie z mechanizmem niż rodzice  :smile:  Z tym że dopłacałem do mechanizmu łatwiejszego zamykania (nie pamiętam jak do się fachowo nazywało) bo bez tego to faktycznie jeżeli chciałaś zamknąć okno to trzeba było użyć dwóch rąk. Znajomi mają HS i faktycznie otwieranie i zamykanie to inna liga ale również to samo można powiedzieć o cenie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Mam PSK i ostatnio na budowie byli znajomi i dzieci (wiek 7 lat) łatwiej radziły sobie z mechanizmem niż rodzice  Z tym że dopłacałem do mechanizmu łatwiejszego zamykania (nie pamiętam jak do się fachowo nazywało) bo bez tego to faktycznie jeżeli chciałaś zamknąć okno to trzeba było użyć dwóch rąk. Znajomi mają HS i faktycznie otwieranie i zamykanie to inna liga ale również to samo można powiedzieć o cenie.


dzięki za cenną uwagę  :smile:  
faktycznie, dla mnie mechanizm dość toporny w PSK, ale niewykluczone, że dziecko lepiej sobie poradzi  :wink: 
ale dwóch rąk nie potrzebowałam, a nawet miałam na ręku niemowlaka przy otwieraniu i zamykaniu  :wink:  - tylko człowiek musiałby się przyzwyczaić, że najpierw podnieść i do siebie, a potem przesunąć
mamy już wycenę na HS - niecałe 10k z ciepłym montażem, więc pewnie na to się zdecydujemy, to nie jest aż tak duża różnica w porównaniu do PSK

----------


## the_anonim

Dobrze że mi się przypomniałaś w dzienniku. Moje trzy grosze co do okien. Żadnego PSK (jeszcze przy takich wysokich oknach), jak brak kasy rób normalny balkon z dużym fix-em jak kasa się nie liczy rób Hs-a i nawet nie próbuj sobie wmawiać że to się*opłaca. Hs jak by nie patrzeć z punktu ekonomicznego nigdy nie będzie się opłacał ani się nie zwróci. Ale jest coś poza ekonomią w tych naszych domach. Ja na początku planowałem Psk i jak bym je zrobił, to teraz pluł bym sobie w brodę. A najfajniejsze okno(według mnie i mojej żony) to wcale nie Hs a zwykły balkon z duży fix-em w sypialni ale funkcjonalność Hs-ów w salonie to strzał w dziesiątkę. 

Pozdrawiam i gratuluję zastrzyku gotówki.

----------


## chilli banana

> Dobrze że mi się przypomniałaś w dzienniku. Moje trzy grosze co do okien. Żadnego PSK (jeszcze przy takich wysokich oknach), jak brak kasy rób normalny balkon z dużym fix-em jak kasa się nie liczy rób Hs-a i nawet nie próbuj sobie wmawiać że to się*opłaca. Hs jak by nie patrzeć z punktu ekonomicznego nigdy nie będzie się opłacał ani się nie zwróci. Ale jest coś poza ekonomią w tych naszych domach. Ja na początku planowałem Psk i jak bym je zrobił, to teraz pluł bym sobie w brodę. A najfajniejsze okno(według mnie i mojej żony) to wcale nie Hs a zwykły balkon z duży fix-em w sypialni ale funkcjonalność Hs-ów w salonie to strzał w dziesiątkę. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i gratuluję zastrzyku gotówki.


dzięki the_anonim  :smile: 
no ja tam sobie nie wmawiam, że to się opłaca, to wymysł mojego męża - sorki, jego marzenie  :wink:  wiadomo, marzenia są po to, żeby je spełniać, więc tylko ustaliłam budżet na okna, a skoro się mieścimy, to pewnie będzie HS.
a tak właśnie sobie ostatnio myślałam, że na dole takie wielkie okna mamy, a w sypialniach nie, a fajnie byłoby mieć dużą oszkloną ścianę w sypialni  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

To rób fixa w sypialni.

----------


## chilli banana

> To rób fixa w sypialni.


ale wiesz, pomyślałam o takim dużym od podłogi do sufitu - to pewnie tego tak sobie nie mogę zmienić.. 
kolejny dom wybuduję taki, jaki będę chciała  :wink: 

********************************

pogadaliśmy z ekipami od tynków i wylewek
tynki 2 m-ce przed się umawiać
wylewki miesiąc przed - wylewki 25zł/m2 na dzień dzisiejszy
tynki nie pamiętam, ale cementowo-wapienne

----------


## chilli banana

masakra z tą zimą  :roll eyes: 

niewyszukany projekt kuchni - przypadł nam w miarę do gustu, więc może już tak zostanie
lodówka pewnie nie będzie do zabudowy - skłaniamy się ku pojemnej jednodrzwiowej chłodziarce, nie widziałam takich do zabudowy, ale też nie szukałam jeszcze jakoś bardzo intensywnie  :wink: 



stołu też nie będzie, zrobimy blat taki okalający wyspę z 3 stron

----------


## Daniellos_

Całkiem, calkiem. Wyspa goła? Płyta i umywalka na długim blacie? 
Z czego blat?  czemu blat na wyspie nie jako jeden element tylko łączony?

----------


## chilli banana

Daniel kuchnia dostosowana do dzieciaków, ale też żeby zachować funkcjonalność
tak jak piszesz - zlew i płyta pod ścianą, na 1 blacie
wyspa goła, żeby był dodatkowy blat roboczy - nie chcę, żeby dzieciaki pracowały na tym blacie przy płycie, jak coś smażę/gotuję
no i niżej drugi blat, żeby dzieciaki siedziały na wygodnych krzesłach, nie hokerach (bo będą przy stole jeść posiłki, ale też robić lekcje, kolorować i takie tam)

blat zależy od cegły
jeśli czerwona - to myślę o czarnym laminowanym blacie i palisandrze na stół (i z tego samego górne szafki i obudowa wysokiej zabudowy)
jeśli malowana na biało - to jakiś ciepły odcień drewna na blat, ale wtedy nie mam pomysłu na stół  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

2 krótkie pytanka, może ktoś pomoże:

- czy ktoś z was użytkuje piekarnik z funkcją mikrofali? jak się spisuje?

- jakie baterie łazienkowe warto brać pod uwagę? grohe? hansgrohe? kludi?

baterie chcemy podtynkowe (bez termostatu, bo mamy za twardą wodę i się boję, że się rozwali) - nie chcę za miliony, ale na tyle porządna, żeby wytrzymała te powiedzmy 15 lat

----------


## surgi22

Ideal standard  ( oprócz tych co wymieniłaś ).

----------


## aiki

Mam teraz prysznic Hans Grohe od 10 lat. Ani razu nie musiałem usuwać kamienia. Po prostu nie zarasta. Na wszystkich innych rzeczach kamień to norma.

----------


## Mr A

> 2 krótkie pytanka, może ktoś pomoże:
> 
> - czy ktoś z was użytkuje piekarnik z funkcją mikrofali? jak się spisuje?


Nie użytkuję, ale jak to mówią koniec języka za przewodnika. Jako piekarnik ok, jako mikrofala podobno grzeje z jednej strony. Kolega wspominał, że przy podgrzewaniu potrawy musi obrócić talerz - i gdzieś podobną opinię czytałem tutaj na forum. Żeby nie było - my kupiliśmy, zarówno duży piekarnik, jak i ten z funkcją mikrofali - różnica w cenie była ok. 300 zł.





> - jakie baterie łazienkowe warto brać pod uwagę? grohe? hansgrohe? kludi?
> 
> baterie chcemy podtynkowe (bez termostatu, bo mamy za twardą wodę i się boję, że się rozwali) - nie chcę za miliony, ale na tyle porządna, żeby wytrzymała te powiedzmy 15 lat


Kludi nam się podobała, ale to co nam się z tego podobało to niestety nie ta półka  :wink:  My w sumie mamy z 3 firm: Omnires (tu polecane w hurtowni jako zamiennik Kludi), oraz Valvex i Armatura Kraków - jak się sprawdzi to trzeba będzie poczekać  :wink:

----------


## Slawskip

w mieszkaniu mam Armaturę Kraków, w tym jedną z termostatem. Jestem z nich zadowolony, a teraz leci 5 rok jak ich używamy. Nic się nie dzieje i wszystko działa bardzo dobrze. Ja nie zrezygnował bym z baterii z termostatem (zwłaszcza pod prysznicem). Jak bym miał za twardą wodę, to bym zastosował stację zmiękczającą wodę.

----------


## kocbeat

> 2 krótkie pytanka, może ktoś pomoże:
> 
> - czy ktoś z was użytkuje piekarnik z funkcją mikrofali? jak się spisuje?


Mam już 6 lat i jestem zadowolony. Dobrze podgrzewa w funkcji mikrofali i jako piekarnik też rewelacja. Ma funkcję combo gdzie działa jedno i drugie. Model nie pamietam jaki, pewnie już go nie ma ale samsunga. Jedno co teraz szwankuje to na wyświetlaczu cyferki od godziny się wypaliły i nie wszystkie dobrze wyglądają

----------


## chilli banana

> Ideal standard  ( oprócz tych co wymieniłaś ).


dzięki, myślałam, że to ceramika




> Mam teraz prysznic Hans Grohe od 10 lat. Ani razu nie musiałem usuwać kamienia. Po prostu nie zarasta. Na wszystkich innych rzeczach kamień to norma.


właśnie o to mi chodzi, żeby kamień się nie osadzał - u mnie w najlepszym stanie jest bateria kuchenna - ponad 9 lat a jak nówka wygląda, umywalkowa została wymieniona, bo pękła, prysznic załatwił kamień





> Nie użytkuję, ale jak to mówią koniec języka za przewodnika. Jako piekarnik ok, jako mikrofala podobno grzeje z jednej strony. Kolega wspominał, że przy podgrzewaniu potrawy musi obrócić talerz - i gdzieś podobną opinię czytałem tutaj na forum. Żeby nie było - my kupiliśmy, zarówno duży piekarnik, jak i ten z funkcją mikrofali - różnica w cenie była ok. 300 zł.


na mikrofali osobiście mi w ogóle nie zależy, małż chce, więc jak będzie ten talerz raz w tygodniu obracał, to chyba będzie ok  :wink:  dla mnie ważne, by piekarnik dobrze działał  :wink: 






> Kludi nam się podobała, ale to co nam się z tego podobało to niestety nie ta półka  My w sumie mamy z 3 firm: Omnires (tu polecane w hurtowni jako zamiennik Kludi), oraz Valvex i Armatura Kraków - jak się sprawdzi to trzeba będzie poczekać


Omnires, faktycznie widziałam, dwóch pozostałych nie znam, także dzięki  :smile: 




> w mieszkaniu mam Armaturę Kraków, w tym jedną z termostatem. Jestem z nich zadowolony, a teraz leci 5 rok jak ich używamy. Nic się nie dzieje i wszystko działa bardzo dobrze. Ja nie zrezygnował bym z baterii z termostatem (zwłaszcza pod prysznicem). Jak bym miał za twardą wodę, to bym zastosował stację zmiękczającą wodę.


też miałam z termostatem, ale kamień go zniszczył w ciągu niecałych 2 lat, ale szczerze, to nie przeszkadza mi jego brak
na razie nie nastawiam się na zmiękczacz wody - nie mam kompletnie wiedzy w tym temacie, nie wiem czy taki zmieniony chemicznie skład wody jest w długiej perspektywie dobry 
Armaturę Kraków sprawdzę, dzięki  :smile: 





> Mam już 6 lat i jestem zadowolony. Dobrze podgrzewa w funkcji mikrofali i jako piekarnik też rewelacja. Ma funkcję combo gdzie działa jedno i drugie. Model nie pamietam jaki, pewnie już go nie ma ale samsunga. Jedno co teraz szwankuje to na wyświetlaczu cyferki od godziny się wypaliły i nie wszystkie dobrze wyglądają


przyjrzę się w takim razie tym piekarnikom z mikrofalą, zawsze jeden sprzęt mniej  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Armatura hans grohe, cena rozsądna i jakość bdb. Lodówke bez problemu znajdziesz jednodrzwiową do zabudowy bez zamrażalnika. Chyba nawet na oleole jest taki filtr  :wink:  Jak kuchnia pod dzieciaki to po całości koniecznie ta sama okładzina, bo dzieci urosą i już nie będą rysować w kuchni  :wink:  a potem zmiany moga być konieczne, wspominam o tym bo niektórzy nie dają płytek pod wyspę  :yes: 
BTW: czy czasem piekarnik z wbudowaną mikrofalą nie jest mniej pojemny niż zwykły? ja mam osobno i jestem zadowolony.

----------


## chilli banana

> Armatura hans grohe, cena rozsądna i jakość bdb. Lodówke bez problemu znajdziesz jednodrzwiową do zabudowy bez zamrażalnika. Chyba nawet na oleole jest taki filtr  Jak kuchnia pod dzieciaki to po całości koniecznie ta sama okładzina, bo dzieci urosą i już nie będą rysować w kuchni  a potem zmiany moga być konieczne, wspominam o tym bo niektórzy nie dają płytek pod wyspę 
> BTW: czy czasem piekarnik z wbudowaną mikrofalą nie jest mniej pojemny niż zwykły? ja mam osobno i jestem zadowolony.


sebcio, dzięki za odp
lodówki do zabudowy znalazłam w weekend 2 (słownie: DWIE) w rozsądnej cenie do 2,5k i o pojemności pow. 300l, na czym nam zależy (teraz mamy 200l i jest sporo za mała na naszą rodzinę)

co to jest okładzina?
moje najmłodsze dziecko ma 4 miesiące, więc jak podrośnie, to myślę, że spokojnie można zrobić remont kuchni i dostosować kuchnię pod moje widzi misię  :wink: 
piekarnik z mikrofalą może być mniej poejmny, ale są też o dość sporej pojemności (a na pewno wystarczającej dla mnie)

----------


## micbarpia

jeśli chodzi o piekarniki z mikrofalą to kompletnie się nie znam więc... chętnie się wypowiem :wink: 
Ostatnio przechadzałem się w IKEA i patrzyłem na wystroje kuchni i widziałem jakieś takie dziwactwa że niby piekarnik ale w środku jakoś dziwne zbudowane to, Ilość miejsca w środku była dla mnie tak maleńka ze wydawała się połowiczna w stosunku do normalnego piekarnika... czyżbym to to to trafił??? ... piekarnik z mikrofalą? jeśli tak to broń mnie Boże od tego...  :wink:  
już znikam i nie spamuję ;P
A co do płytek i mebli kuchennych,  chilli banana zgadzam się że przy obecnej jakości mebli to zanim dzieci dorosną to i tak będziecie pewnie chcieli je zmienić... tzn nie dzieci tylko wystrój kuchni...  :smile:

----------


## Mr A

> na mikrofali osobiście mi w ogóle nie zależy, małż chce, więc jak będzie ten talerz raz w tygodniu obracał, to chyba będzie ok  dla mnie ważne, by piekarnik dobrze działał


No to z funkcji piekarnika są bardzo zadowoleni, właściwie w większości przypadków korzystają z tego piekarnika z mikrofalą, a pełnowymiarowy piekarnik stoi i czeka na święta  :wink: 

I tak odnośnie pojemności - piekarnik z mikrofalą - około 40 litrów, sam piekarnik około 70 l. Zwykła mikrofala ma w porywach około 20.

----------


## chilli banana

> jeśli chodzi o piekarniki z mikrofalą to kompletnie się nie znam więc... chętnie się wypowiem
> Ostatnio przechadzałem się w IKEA i patrzyłem na wystroje kuchni i widziałem jakieś takie dziwactwa że niby piekarnik ale w środku jakoś dziwne zbudowane to, Ilość miejsca w środku była dla mnie tak maleńka ze wydawała się połowiczna w stosunku do normalnego piekarnika... czyżbym to to to trafił??? ... piekarnik z mikrofalą? jeśli tak to broń mnie Boże od tego...  
> już znikam i nie spamuję ;P
> A co do płytek i mebli kuchennych,  chilli banana zgadzam się że przy obecnej jakości mebli to zanim dzieci dorosną to i tak będziecie pewnie chcieli je zmienić... tzn nie dzieci tylko wystrój kuchni...



każda wypowiedź mile widziana  :wink: 
są też duże, pojemne piekarniki z funkcją mikrofali - chciałabym po prostu ograniczyć ilość sprzętu  :wink: 
jednak jak patrzę na te ceny, to może jednak kupię 2 osobne urządzenia..

a jakość mebli myślisz, że taka słaba teraz jest? mam kuchnię 9 lat i w sumie nie widać jakoś bardzo zużycia, blat laminowany miejscami zarysowany
zakładam zmianę kuchni dla samej zmiany, bo pewnie się opatrzy  :wink: 




> No to z funkcji piekarnika są bardzo zadowoleni, właściwie w większości przypadków korzystają z tego piekarnika z mikrofalą, a pełnowymiarowy piekarnik stoi i czeka na święta 
> 
> I tak odnośnie pojemności - piekarnik z mikrofalą - około 40 litrów, sam piekarnik około 70 l. Zwykła mikrofala ma w porywach około 20.


biorę pod uwagę piekarnik z funkcją mikrofali o pojemności właśnie ok. 60-70 l - tak, żeby piekarnik był funkcjonalny, ale ceny trochę wysokie - muszę przysiąść nad tematem, jak się uda zmieścić w 2k za taką pojemność, to bym wzięła 1 urządzenie

----------


## micbarpia

"A jakość mebli myślisz, że taka słaba teraz jest? mam kuchnię 9 lat i w sumie nie widać jakoś bardzo zużycia, blat laminowany miejscami zarysowany
zakładam zmianę kuchni dla samej zmiany, bo pewnie się opatrzy  :wink: "

no wiec ja mam na mysli IKEA kuchnie... widziałem już w bardzo różnym stanie meble kilku letnie... wiadomo każdy inaczej dba... wiem że da się dbać żeby wyglądało jak nowe ale ogólnie mam wrażenie że nie są one skonstruowane do tego żeby służyły długo... może przesadzam, żeby nie było  :wink:  kuchnie pewnie i tak kupie w IKEI ;p

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja właśnie na etapie wyposażenia kuchni  :smile: 
Nie chciałem 2w1, bo jak jest imprezę to często używany obu jednocześnie. Z ciekawostek na jakie się natknąłem to Whirlpool ma taki ficzer że na 3 półkach można piec różne rzeczy i podobno zapachy się nie mieszają. :Confused: 

Miałem duży problem, bo niewielu producentów oferuje białe mikrofalówki. Jeśli już to nie wyglądające na komplet z piekarnikiem, a stawiając jedno nad drugim w słupku to takie mam oczekiwania. Whirlpool akurat oferuje. Jednak zrażony swoja i innych opiniami na temat awaryjnosci to się nie zdecydowałem.

----------


## chilli banana

> no wiec ja mam na mysli IKEA kuchnie... widziałem już w bardzo różnym stanie meble kilku letnie... wiadomo każdy inaczej dba... wiem że da się dbać żeby wyglądało jak nowe ale ogólnie mam wrażenie że nie są one skonstruowane do tego żeby służyły długo... może przesadzam, żeby nie było  kuchnie pewnie i tak kupie w IKEI ;p


nie no, nie dbam jakoś przesadnie
bądź co badź nawet drzwiczkami nie można pizgnąć przez te zawiasy spowalniające  :wink: 




> Ja właśnie na etapie wyposażenia kuchni 
> Nie chciałem 2w1, bo jak jest imprezę to często używany obu jednocześnie. Z ciekawostek na jakie się natknąłem to Whirlpool ma taki ficzer że na 3 półkach można piec różne rzeczy i podobno zapachy się nie mieszają.
> 
> Miałem duży problem, bo niewielu producentów oferuje białe mikrofalówki. Jeśli już to nie wyglądające na komplet z piekarnikiem, a stawiając jedno nad drugim w słupku to takie mam oczekiwania. Whirlpool akurat oferuje. Jednak zrażony swoja i innych opiniami na temat awaryjnosci to się nie zdecydowałem.


Daniel to co w końcu wybrałeś? 

ja starałam się coś znaleźć 2w1 poniżej 2,5k ale nie ma nic wystarczająco pojemnego w tej kwocie
wobec tego raczej zdecyduję się na 2 urządzenia
pomyślałam jeszcze, że może kupić zwykłą mała mikrofalę i zamknąć ją w szafce 
bo mikrofali od ponad 6 lat nie używam i mi jej nie brakuje, ale małż się uparł  :wink:  na mleko do płatków :WTF:

----------


## Mr A

> pomyślałam jeszcze, że może kupić zwykłą mała mikrofalę i zamknąć ją w szafce 
> bo mikrofali od ponad 6 lat nie używam i mi jej nie brakuje, ale małż się uparł  na mleko do płatków


Z doświadczenia - mikrofala przy dzieciach się przydaje  :wink: 
Starszy (10 lat) sam nie tyka piekarnika, płyty - ale z mikrofali korzysta - czasami zrobi sobie jakieś zapiekanki, czasami podgrzeje zupę i wiem, że o nic się nie oparzy  :wink:  Młodszy (prawie 3 lata) korzystać nie korzysta, chociaż się wyrywa i "tajniki" użytkowania poznaje, ale to on głównie ma coś podgrzewane za pomocą mikrofali - głównie zupy, mleko.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z doświadczenia - mikrofala przy dzieciach się przydaje 
> Starszy (10 lat) sam nie tyka piekarnika, płyty - ale z mikrofali korzysta - czasami zrobi sobie jakieś zapiekanki, czasami podgrzeje zupę i wiem, że o nic się nie oparzy  Młodszy (prawie 3 lata) korzystać nie korzysta, chociaż się wyrywa i "tajniki" użytkowania poznaje, ale to on głównie ma coś podgrzewane za pomocą mikrofali - głównie zupy, mleko.


moja córka chce iść do masterchefa, więc w wieku 10 lat to mam nadzieję, że będzie nam już obiady gotować  :big lol: 
a tak poważnie - ja nie mówię, że mikrofala jest zła, bo przy najstarszej córce przydawała mi się bardzo do wyparzania butelek  :wink: 


ale ale ja tu gadu gadu może tak a może inaczej - a tu małż się upiera przy normalnej zabudowanej mikrofali (no mleko do płatków podgrzać trzeba, kawa zimna więc się podgrzeje  :WTF: ), więc koniec dywagacji, będą 2 sprzęty
teraz pozostaje tylko je wybrać   :bash:

----------


## Daniellos_

U nas używamy wszyscy mikrofali i to dużo. Najczęściej do podgrzewania. Dlatego w 99% używamy jednego guzika który uruchamia całą moc na 30s. Lub wduszam go kilkakrotnie jak chcę wilokrotność czasu. Dlatego krew mnie zalewała na myśl, że za ładną, pasującą do piekarnika mikrofalę mam zapłacić 1400, gdy do moich potrzeb super się sprawdza się taka za 300pln!
Pewnie drugi raz nie montowałbym ich w jednym słupku tylko mikrofalę wstawił w zabudowę po drugiej stronie.
Choć czasami idę na kompromisy to jednak jestem estetą i zdezydowałem się na biały zestaw firmy Beko. 
Piekarnik najprostszy model za 700 z hakiem. Obędę się bez szyn teleskopowych i płyt katalitycznych, ktore w tańszych modelach są tylko na bocznych ścianach. Ręsztę i tak trzeba szorować. 
Kuchenka względnie pasująca za niecały 1000, bo biel jest o ton ciemniejsza jka w piekarniku. Ramka jest pleksi, a tylko drzwi są szklane.
Jedno i drugie przetestowane i działa. Kuchenka już podrzewała pierwsze ciastka francuskie z owocami, a piekarnik wygrzany, żeby wypalić farbę.

----------


## chilli banana

> U nas używamy wszyscy mikrofali i to dużo. Najczęściej do podgrzewania. Dlatego w 99% używamy jednego guzika który uruchamia całą moc na 30s. Lub wduszam go kilkakrotnie jak chcę wilokrotność czasu. Dlatego krew mnie zalewała na myśl, że za ładną, pasującą do piekarnika mikrofalę mam zapłacić 1400, gdy do moich potrzeb super się sprawdza się taka za 300pln!
> Pewnie drugi raz nie montowałbym ich w jednym słupku tylko mikrofalę wstawił w zabudowę po drugiej stronie.
> Choć czasami idę na kompromisy to jednak jestem estetą i zdezydowałem się na biały zestaw firmy Beko. 
> Piekarnik najprostszy model za 700 z hakiem. Obędę się bez szyn teleskopowych i płyt katalitycznych, ktore w tańszych modelach są tylko na bocznych ścianach. Ręsztę i tak trzeba szorować. 
> Kuchenka względnie pasująca za niecały 1000, bo biel jest o ton ciemniejsza jka w piekarniku. Ramka jest pleksi, a tylko drzwi są szklane.
> Jedno i drugie przetestowane i działa. Kuchenka już podrzewała pierwsze ciastka francuskie z owocami, a piekarnik wygrzany, żeby wypalić farbę.


acha, czyli jednak białe  :smile:  oglądaliśmy biały sprzęt AGD i ładnie wygląda, nawet też myślałam o białym, ale że pewnie i tak lodówka będzie biała, to boję się, że wszytko będzie miało inny odcień i będzie mi zgrzytać, jak będę na to patrzeć

co do piekarnika, to prowadnice teleskopowe to jedyne, co u mnie musi mieć piekarnik.. no może jeszcze termoobieg, ale to chyba już wszystkie teraz mają

a co do mikrofali, to bym wolała te 1,5k do nowego fajnego ekspresu dołożyć a kupić jakąś zwykłą mikrofalę za 300 zł i zamknąć ją w szafce i zapomnieć, że ją mam
ja tam akurat lubię gotować z dzieciakami (przy tym łudzę się, że im szybciej się nauczą, tym szybciej będą sami posiłki ogarniać) i bardzo rzadko się zdarza, że coś odgrzewam
to na dzień dzisiejszy i w naszej osobistej sytaucji  :wink:  
ale mój mąż jest jak dziecko, jak się na coś uprze  :bash:  może jeszcze spróbuję z argumentem, że jak pierdzielnie piekarnik za 3-4 lata to przecież nie będziemy znowu 2 sprzętów wymieniać, żeby to wyglądało jakoś

----------


## Daniellos_

Może nie wiem co tracę z tymi prowadnicami. Co w nich takiego suoer?

Piekrnik, płyta czy mikrofala jak są szklane, to to nie jest śnieżna biel. Taki szarky odcień zimnje bieli. Zupełnie inny od lakierowanej lodówki. Postaram sięnie zapomnieć zrobić jurro foto.

Mikrofalówki do zabudowy ze stali nierdzewnej to już za 600 można wybierać. Jak nie zależy na bieli to już oszczedność.

----------


## chilli banana

> Może nie wiem co tracę z tymi prowadnicami. Co w nich takiego suoer?
> 
> Piekrnik, płyta czy mikrofala jak są szklane, to to nie jest śnieżna biel. Taki szarky odcień zimnje bieli. Zupełnie inny od lakierowanej lodówki. Postaram sięnie zapomnieć zrobić jurro foto.
> 
> Mikrofalówki do zabudowy ze stali nierdzewnej to już za 600 można wybierać. Jak nie zależy na bieli to już oszczedność.


dzięki Daniel, foto nie zaszkodzi  :wink: 
ale ty masz chyba zabudowaną lodówkę? to wtedy to całkiem inny efekt jest niż przy niezabudowanej
mikrofale wiem, że są tańsze, jak mi się któraś spodoba i będzie współgrać z piekarnikiem, to wezmę pewnie
najbardziej chyba irytuje mnie to, że mój mąż się tak upiera  :bash:  i nie, nie chodzi tylko o mikrofalę, dużo tego jest na budowie hłe hłe
bo niby ile razy on to mleko grzeje dzieciom - raz na tydzień może
a ja z wiekiem coraz bardziej cenię minimalizm, a już w ogóle nie lubię sprzętu, który jest nieużywany

co do prowadnic - wysuwasz i wyciągasz i nic się nie spierdzieli
w ogóle przy dzieciakach - jak np. układają blachy z ciasteczkami albo wyjmują ciasteczka - wysuwam im prowadnice i działają, bez konieczności wkładania rąk do piekarnika  :wink: 
mi akurat się bardzo sprawdza

----------


## chilli banana

nasze tegoroczne wakacje zakopane w piachu  :cry: 
RIP  :big lol: 



a tak poza tym to WIOSNA wiosna ach to ty!
jutro ponoć śnieg u nas  :bash:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja już dwa sezony wakacyjne bez chwili wytchnienia na budowie. Może w tym roku się uda!?

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja już dwa sezony wakacyjne bez chwili wytchnienia na budowie. Może w tym roku się uda!?


Daniellos ty już przecież mieszkasz za tydzień, to coś bukniesz to wakacji  :wink: 

**************************************************  ***********

Po 3 tygodniach od planowanego rozpoczęcia prac - w końcu pogoda nieco łaskawsza, zamówiliśmy więc szybko koparkę do zasypania piwnicy
Póki co poszło 10 wywrotek po 20 ton (2500zł) i część ziemi z wykopu, która leżała sobie z boku
masakra, ile jeszcze kasy w piach pójdzie  :bash: 
kopara póki co 700zł

zdjęć sporo (z 2 telefonów więc jakość jaka jest każdy widzi) dla upamiętnienia rozpoczęcia drugiego sezonu prac  :big lol: 



























mamy też 1 studzienkę przed garażem - będzie jeszcze jedna nieco wyżej

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Pod naszą płytę zamiast planowanych 315 ton, poszło 720 ton, czyli 44 wywrotki  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Pod naszą płytę zamiast planowanych 315 ton, poszło 720 ton, czyli 44 wywrotki


a to ciekawe - czemu ponad dwukrotnie więcej?

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

M.in. dlatego, że po fakcie okazało się, że nie zrobili 5 odwiertów (tyle chcieliśmy), tylko 3, które wypadły tam gdzie grunt był dobry. A w rogach, w których trzeba było zejść znacznie niżej (ok 1m więcej) poszło znacznie więcej piachu.

----------


## Daniellos_

Fajne uczucie zasypać piwnice?  :smile: 
W końcu jakby kawałek etapu już zamknięty. Już do niego nie wrócicie.

----------


## chilli banana

> M.in. dlatego, że po fakcie okazało się, że nie zrobili 5 odwiertów (tyle chcieliśmy), tylko 3, które wypadły tam gdzie grunt był dobry. A w rogach, w których trzeba było zejść znacznie niżej (ok 1m więcej) poszło znacznie więcej piachu.


no tak, po co pytam wogóle.. faktycznie znacznie więcej wam tego piachu poszło





> Fajne uczucie zasypać piwnice? 
> W końcu jakby kawałek etapu już zamknięty. Już do niego nie wrócicie.


na razie zasypana tylko do połowy, bo wyżej nie położyliśmy jeszcze styropianu  :wink: 
jeśli chodzi o uczucia, to najsilniejszym jest uczucie ulgi  :wink:  że dzieciaki nam już teraz w dziurę nie wpadną szalejąc na górze  :wink: 

**************************************************  *

wy już chyba wszyscy po hydraulice jesteście - powiedzcie, jak liczyliście ile czego trzeba kupić? rurek, kolanek i nie wiem czego jeszcze? robiliście jakiś projekt w jakimś programie? czy długopisem na kartce?
bo się przymierzamy do tego etapu, a to 3 poziomy, to trochę liczenia jest
zrobiliśmy wycenę, żeby zobaczyć jakie to koszty mniej więcej - wychodzi 33k (robocizna i materiał) z podłogówką 
macie może koszty w swoich dziennikach?
dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja akurat robię instalacja CWU. W hurtowni dogadałem się że niewykorzystany materiał zwracam. Więc bardzo z liczeniem się przejmować nie musiałem. Polecam taką opcję.

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja akurat robię instalacja CWU. W hurtowni dogadałem się że niewykorzystany materiał zwracam. Więc bardzo z liczeniem się przejmować nie musiałem. Polecam taką opcję.


no właśnie tak trzeba będzie zrobić  :smile: 
a jak kosztowo? ile liczysz na całą instalację? (to tak poglądowo tylko pytam, bo właśnie patrzę na tę naszą wycenę i te 33k to cena netto  :popcorn: )

fotkę załączę to mi nie zginie  :big tongue: 


jest jeszcze armatura do kominka i jakiś osprzęt za prawie 3k

----------


## e_gregor

Po co mi były studia i ta parszywa elektronika... Mogłem zostać hydraulikiem  :sad:

----------


## chilli banana

> Po co mi były studia i ta parszywa elektronika... Mogłem zostać hydraulikiem


dobre  :big lol:  zawsze możesz się przebranżowić  :wink: 

********************************************

swoją drogą - kto na forum sprzedaje pompy ciepła?

*******************************************

u was też śnieg??

----------


## agb

Gruntówki wihajster. I ma niedaleko do Ciebie.

----------


## e_gregor

Śniegu nie ma. Ale serio warto sie przebranżowić. Mnie materiały na wod-kan wyniosły około 2000zł. Do tego 4000 na podłogówkę (1000mb węża, rozdzielacz, skrzynka, otuliny, spinki). Nie liczę stelaży WC. Nie będzie uzdatniania. Dom 106m2 użytkowej, prawie trzy łazienki (główna, przy sypialni i kibel w garażu)

----------


## marysialam

czesc

----------


## chilli banana

> Gruntówki wihajster. I ma niedaleko do Ciebie.


dzięki!




> Śniegu nie ma. Ale serio warto sie przebranżowić. Mnie materiały na wod-kan wyniosły około 2000zł. Do tego 4000 na podłogówkę (1000mb węża, rozdzielacz, skrzynka, otuliny, spinki). Nie liczę stelaży WC. Nie będzie uzdatniania. Dom 106m2 użytkowej, prawie trzy łazienki (główna, przy sypialni i kibel w garażu)


mało za te materiały - zajrzę w twój dziennik  :smile:  powierzchnię użytkową mamy podobną w sumie, tyle że u nas jeszcze piwnica dochodzi
ja to w ogóle deweloperką mogłabym się zająć, pilnować tych wszystkich wykonawców  :Lol:  tylko jeszcze trochę wiedzy i doświadczenia muszę zdobyć  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

mamy schody 
namalowane dysperbitem, dysperbentem czy inną odmianą czarnego mazidła
ale są  :big lol: 



potem, z uwagi na uporczywie i coraz mocniej padający śnieg, małż przerwał pracę





to by było na tyle, jeśli chodzi o pierwszy kwartał tego roku 
czuję w kościach, że i w tym roku będziemy mieć śnieg w maju..

----------


## sebcioc55

> no właśnie tak trzeba będzie zrobić 
> a jak kosztowo? ile liczysz na całą instalację? (to tak poglądowo tylko pytam, bo właśnie patrzę na tę naszą wycenę i te 33k to cena netto )
> 
> fotkę załączę to mi nie zginie 
> 
> 
> jest jeszcze armatura do kominka i jakiś osprzęt za prawie 3k


te ceny to na poważnie? to jakaś masakra.... wrzucę Ci moje, tylko materiał bo robocizna moja.

woda 2359 zł

37.53	rury i złączki PP do nauki  :smile: 
20	korki do prob cisnieniowych
67	otuliny do rur wodnych
858	rury i kształtki PP do wody + 200zł za listwy montażowe do podłogówki
13	zawór kulowy + złączka do kompresora
233	rury i kolanka kanalizacyjne + pierdoly + pianka
118	rury i kolanka kanalizacyjne
271.68	wodomierze, zawory, tasmy pianka i filtr do wody.
90.79	ogranicznik cisnienia + redukcja 
355	złączki, zawory i mufy do zestawu wodomierzowego + 220 zł za złączki do baterii podtynkowej
295	pompka energooszczedna do CWU

podłogówka 3426 zł

1440	rura PE-RT Kan Blue Floor 16x2 600m
200	listwy montażowe do ogrzewania
293	folia do podlogowki, uchwyty, tasmy
58	spinki do rur ogrzewania podlogowego
52	100m duct tape
121	spinki do rur OP 4x250szt.
475	rura PE-RT Kan Blue Floor 16x2 200m
504	rozdzielacz do podłogówki 9 obwodów
11	2x złączka do podlaczenia rur do rozdzielacza
60	2x zawór kulowy 1" i redukcje
20	gadgety do podlogowki
191	szafka na rozdzielacz i zlaczki

W tym jest wszystko i pare gadżetów mi jeszcze zostało. Listwy do mocowania rurek sprzedałem jeszcze z zyskiem bo ich nie użyłem ostatecznie, niepotrzebnie kupiłem taką drogą pompkę do cyrkulacji bo i tak jest odpalana na pare min i potem wyłączana, więc mogłem kupić jakąś używkę.
Przypomnę że mam w domu 109m^2. Co do pompy ciepła to powiem że cena masakra i po co bufor do c.o.? Oprócz może podłączenia PC ze względu na 8%vat to zrobicie z tego wszystko sami. Do końca kwietnia u mnie w domu pojawi się nowa PC na rynku więc pewnie podam więcej szczegółow i może akurat wam przypasuje.

p.s. jak chcesz w dobrej cenie graty kan-therm do podłogówki (rury, szafki, rozdzielacze) to napisz na priv.

----------


## chilli banana

> te ceny to na poważnie? to jakaś masakra....


Seba, nie widziałam twojego posta, dzięki za to zestawienie, pokażę małżowi - wczoraj liczyliśmy rury kanalizacyjne - ogarnęliśmy piwnicę póki co (dzieciaki chore to ciężko czas wysupłać)
mamy jeszcze namiar na 2 hydraulików, zobaczymy ile oni policzą - mój małż twierdzi, że może to wszystko sam zrobić, ale skąd ma czas brać  :wink: 

na priva się odezwę tylko ustalę z małżem co potrzebujemy

----------


## chilli banana

policzyliśmy kanalizę - rurki kolanka trójniki zaślepki redukcje  - wychodzi ca. 1400 zł za materiał
może dadzą rabat  :tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

rabatu na kanalizę jeszcze nie mam, ale wysłałam specyfikację do sklepu i zdecydują "jaki rabat możemy to tego przypisać"  :yes: 

tymczasem, korzystając z pierwszego dnia lata  :wink:  ruszyliśmy z budową:



są już nawet pierwsze ścianki działowe  :big lol: 



małż mówi, że bolą go nogi  :jaw drop: 
no bo w sumie czemu nie  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Co zastosowałeś pod pierwszą warstwę? Papa czy folia PCV?
Bo się waham  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Co zastosowałeś pod pierwszą warstwę? Papa czy folia PCV?
> Bo się waham


daj papę Kamil

*************************************************

robota idzie szybko jak na moje oko - małż mówi, że kleju schodzi tyle co nic w porównaniu do zaprawy przy bloczkach

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie idzie do góry  :smile:  Szybko bo bloczki duże, klej też przyspiesza prace  :smile:  Jak już będą wyższe warstwy troszkę zwolni  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

walec7_7 fajnie fajnie  :smile:  lżejsze też te pustaki to chyba plecy tak nie dostają? 


*************************************************

dziś pizgało konkretnie, więc namówiłam małża na krótki dzień pracy  :wink: 
chcemy zmienić wielkość okna w kuchni - teraz mamy 3,62x0,65, myślimy o 3/3,5x1,5
do kierbuda tradycyjnie nie udało się dodzwonić
wikęd wyceny nam jeszcze nie zrobił, więc pewnie poczekamy do poniedziałku z dalszym murowaniem ściany w kuchni
rusztowanie już się stawia  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

teraz to mi taki prawdziwy dziennik się robi  :wink: 
dziś na tapecie dalsze ocieplanie piwnicy - musimy się z tym uporać przed szalunkami stropu - taras będzie wychodził poza obręb parteru, dlatego musimy zasypać piwnicę, żeby nasze stemple nam stykły jakoś na wysokość  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update z budowy - piwnica ocieplona, siatka z klejem położona na zachodniej i południowej ścianie

----------


## chilli banana

dzisieszy dzień - kolejna warstwa kleju na siatce i 100 nowych pustaków

----------


## chilli banana

widzę, że mi wywaliło wszystkie zdjęcia z postimage..
cóż, życie, może wrócą
wczoraj bez budowy, za to sfinalizowaliśmy w końcu sprzedaż naszych 2 działek
dziś pół dnia na budowie - zabawy z klejem i czarnym mazidłem ciąg dalszy
jutro może uda się skończyć ten etap
żwir przywieziony, koparka zamówiona, ale czeka się kilka dni teraz

----------


## Mr A

Z tym mazidłem zaczyna to jakoś wyglądać  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Z tym mazidłem zaczyna to jakoś wyglądać


taaa, ostatnie chwile z mazidłem  :wink: 

**************************************************  ***********
dalszy ciąg prac nad piwnicą - ściany potraktowane mazidłem, folia kubełkowa położona w większości
gruba niebieska folia - ma chronić przed deszczem i słońcem
pozostaje dokończyć ścianę z garażem
możemy zmieniać wymiary okna w kuchni - wg biura projektowego to zmiana nieistotna

----------


## chilli banana

trochę czekaliśmy na koparkę - dopiero dziś przyjechała (300zł)

11 wywrotek piachu i jeszcze mało









wydałam trochę kasy - 25m kabla energetycznego  YKY 5x10 żo cokolwiek to znaczy i folia ostrzegawcza - całość 442,85 zł
i rury PVC do kanalizy i PE do wody - trochę tych różnych kolanek i innych bajerów było, mam nadzieję, że niczego nie zabraknie  :wink:  - udało się dostać 3% rabatu, ostateczny koszt 1386,30 zł

acha i raspberry pi 3 za 112,73 zł udało mi się kupić 

mam nadzieję, że małż tu zagląda i uzupełnia swój plik z wydatkami  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Żo- żyła ochronna.

----------


## chilli banana

> Żo- żyła ochronna.


dzięki aiki  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

no nie moje zdjęcia znowu zniknęły  :WTF:   :spam: 

powiedzcie, gdzie trzymacie fotki? 


**********************************

dziś krótki dzień i tylko 33 pustki - małż kończy jakieś prace na półwyspie przed sezonem 



wszystko przygotowane na jutro - pustaki i piach



w końcu ma być koparka, no ale.. dziś też miała być  :big lol: 

już się zaczynamy gubić w tym piachu, więc podsumuję koszt zasypania piwnicy póki co:
najpierw mniej więcej do połowy 10 wywrotek 2500
potem 11 wyrotek (3x250 i 8*180)
teraz 17 wywrotek (17x250)

koparka 700 zł + 300 zł







jeśli tu ktoś zagląda i jeszcze miałby dobrą wolę podzielić się wiedzą  :yes:  proszę o info, jak wybrać rozdzielacz do podłogówki - czym się kierować, na co zwrócić uwagę? bo piękna pogoda na zewnątrz tudzież trójka rozbrykanych dzieciaków nie pozwala mi się doktoryzować w tym temacie  :wink:

----------


## agb

Widząc, że prędzej czy później fotki na darmowych hostingach przestają działać zdecydowałem się na Amazona S3. Mniej wygodne i bardziej skomplikowane niż darmowe przez WWW, ale za to pewne.

----------


## Mr A

Ja trzymam na imgur i jak na razie chyba nie ma problemu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Widząc, że prędzej czy później fotki na darmowych hostingach przestają działać zdecydowałem się na Amazona S3. Mniej wygodne i bardziej skomplikowane niż darmowe przez WWW, ale za to pewne.


kurcze, ja z postimage korzystałam parę lat i wszytko było ok, looknę na tego amazona, dzięki  :smile: 




> Ja trzymam na imgur i jak na razie chyba nie ma problemu.


dzięki, sprawdzę  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

wykrakałam i nie było jednak wczoraj koparki
w końcu dziś się udało (ta przyjemność 720zł)



jako że to niedziela i można było spędzić dzień razem, szybko zmontowaliśmy grill z cegieł  :wink: 



wykorzystaliśmy koparkę do przerzucenia stali w inne miejsce oraz do przewiezienia pustaków





z koparką zawsze mamy jakieś przygody - dziś odsunęło się zabezpieczenie studni i całkiem sporo piachu naleciało - dobrze, że syn ma porządny sprzęt, to pożyczyliśmy  :big lol: 



budowa jednak inaczej się prezentuje z zasypaną piwnicą

----------


## aiki

No już nie straszy urazami jakby z tych pomostów się ten teges.

----------


## chilli banana

> No już nie straszy urazami jakby z tych pomostów się ten teges.


słusznie, ale to chyba na dobrym rauszu trzeba być, żeby z takiej belki spaść  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Ojciec dwójki dzieci. Nie wiesz jaką mam teraz wyobraźnie  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

A taki był już wieki domek i wszystko zakopaliście  :smile: 

Fajnie wygląda ta pionowa wysoka ściana, żeby tylko nie wiało zbyt mocno   :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Ojciec dwójki dzieci. Nie wiesz jaką mam teraz wyobraźnie


myślę, że nie mniejszą, niż moja - mówi ci to matka trójki  :big lol: 
a jak sobie przypomnę, po jakich budowach myśmy jako dzieciaki łazili bez rodziców  :roll eyes: 




> A taki był już wieki domek i wszystko zakopaliście 
> 
> Fajnie wygląda ta pionowa wysoka ściana, żeby tylko nie wiało zbyt mocno


te pustaki są przyklejone, nie poukładane jeden na drugim  :wink: 

właśnie był domek, muszę te fotki pouzupełniać, bo kurde wkurza mnie to - dziennik miał być swego rodzaju pamiątką, a tu najważniejszego brak

----------


## aiki

Jak dobry wiatr to i tak może powalić. Puści na styku całkiem na dole.
Jakie stemple dajcie jako podpory/ zastrzały bo wichury mają być w Polsce.

----------


## chilli banana

> Jak dobry wiatr to i tak może powalić. Puści na styku całkiem na dole.
> Jakie stemple dajcie jako podpory/ zastrzały bo wichury mają być w Polsce.


weźcie przestańcie poważnie
cheche wychodzi moja ignorancja

----------


## aiki

obejrzyj sobie jak ściany szczytowe się przewracają a powierzchnie oporu do podstawy mają mniejszą.

----------


## chilli banana

nie no ta wiedza zdecydowanie nie była mi potrzebna  :no: 

@_arek_ to ja cię przepraszam, myślałam, że mnie podpuszczasz

**************************************

a propos tej wysokiej ściany - w sobotę właśnie małż wyciągnął ją na wysokość docelową (12 pustaków), a dziś dokończył ścianę od garażu (13 pustaków)
zostaje jeszcze ściana z oknem w kuchni - jutro podejdę do biura projektowego po pisemko, że zmiana wymiaru okna jest nieistotna (chyba ostatecznie zrobimy 2,5x1,5)
poszerzył też drzwi wejściowe - bo pierwotnie zrobił otwór na 90 cm, poszerzył do 1m, ale to i tak pewnie będzie za mało

dziś też małż skręcił i zainstalował kolumny 
ładnie to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Dziwne, że ten slup z ostatniego zdj nie jest wpuszczony w ścianę.

----------


## chilli banana

> Dziwne, że ten slup z ostatniego zdj nie jest wpuszczony w ścianę.


aiki zawsze czujny  :wink: 
mi się wydaje, że to może dlatego, że on ma trzymać belkę, która pójdzie wszerz salonu?
spytam małża

----------


## aiki

Jakby był w ścianie też by trzymał i dodatkowo wzmocnił ścianę. A tak belka sobie złup sobie - będą pęknięcia na styku słupa i ściany?

----------


## chilli banana

> Jakby był w ścianie też by trzymał i dodatkowo wzmocnił ścianę. A tak belka sobie złup sobie - będą pęknięcia na styku słupa i ściany?


aiki mąż mówi, że nie będzie pęknięć
no, zobaczymy  :wink: 

*************************************

mamy małą zagwozdkę z podłogówką, bo w miejscu, gdzie mieliśmy mieć 1 rozdzielacz, będziemy mieć ścianę z cegły, więc nie będzie to ładnie wyglądać, a w miejscu, gdzie mieliśmy mieć drugi rozdzielacz, będą drzwi do spiżarni
czy myślicie, że zamiast rodzielacza 6-obowodowego i 4-obowodowego możemy zrobić 1 rozdzielacz 10-obwodowy w innym miejscu? to będzie ok 500mb rurek
czy zrobić nowy projekt podłogówki?
dla lepszego poglądu starałam się to zobrazować  :wink: 



sugestie mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

To nowe miejsce jest dość daleko od większości pętli. Sporo rurki zejdzie na dobrego. Chyba że powroty pętli salonowych wykorzystać na grzanie korytarza - najniższy priorytet.

Czemu ściana z cegły dyskwalifikuje lokalizację rozdzielacza? Jeśli chodzi o jej szerokość to powinno wystarczyć dając płytę kg na plecy rozdzielacza i nadproże ceramiczne np z LM. No chyba, że cegły miały być odkryte.
Rozważałaś jeszcze ścianę od klatki schodowej?
Może nawet rozdzielacz zrobić po stronie schodów, żeby holu nie szpecił.

Ps. Ja u siebie mam 12 obwodowy rozdzielacz ze stali nierdzewnej z alle firmy chyba capricorn. Przyzwoity produkt za małe $.

----------


## chilli banana

> To nowe miejsce jest dość daleko od większości pętli. Sporo rurki zejdzie na dobrego. Chyba że powroty pętli salonowych wykorzystać na grzanie korytarza - najniższy priorytet.
> 
> Czemu ściana z cegły dyskwalifikuje lokalizację rozdzielacza? Jeśli chodzi o jej szerokość to powinno wystarczyć dając płytę kg na plecy rozdzielacza i nadproże ceramiczne np z LM. No chyba, że cegły miały być odkryte.
> Rozważałaś jeszcze ścianę od klatki schodowej?
> Może nawet rozdzielacz zrobić po stronie schodów, żeby holu nie szpecił.
> 
> Ps. Ja u siebie mam 12 obwodowy rozdzielacz ze stali nierdzewnej z alle firmy chyba capricorn. Przyzwoity produkt za małe $.


Daniel, dzięki, zajrzę do twojego dziennika  :smile: 
masz z pompką?

ściana z cegły ma być odkryta, więc to wizualnie będzie strasznie wyglądać 
ścianę od klatki schodowej rozważałam właśnie w nocy, jak już napisałam posta - dziś muszę z małżem skonsultować  :wink: 
a korytarz tak jak mówisz - powroty pętli jakoś wykorzystać

----------


## chilli banana

na budowie dość mało się dzieje, bo małż jeździ to tu, to tam
ja zaś siedzę z dzieckiem w domu, bo się pochorowała na maksa - dostała bańki, pierwszy raz w życiu coś takiego widziałam, ponoć wychodzić nie można przez 3 dni 

małż skończył murować ścianę w kuchni, okno zostawiliśmy 250x150
teraz na tapecie szalunki słupów

zasadziliśmy 400 choinek  :big lol:  część mamy takich mniejszych, a część większych, fotki niet, bo w domu siedzę  :bash: 



kurde, widać na fotce gałęzie drzew, które wycięliśmy z drogi gminnej - nie dość, że ze 2 lata pisaliśmy o wycięcie tych drzew, to jeszcze koniec końców sami musieliśmy je wycinać za zgodą UM i zostaliśmy z tym syfem
może straż się zgodzi, żeby ognisko na Jana rozpalić - będzie okazja, żeby zjeść kiełbachę, jak za starych dobrych czasów  :big lol: 

wymyśliłam, żeby zrobić dzieciakom plac zabaw na dzień dziecka, więc kupuję rózne akcesoria do tyrolki tudzież ścianki wspinaczkowej 

napisałam do Wikędu o wycenę drzwi wejściowych, bo chcemy wyciąć właściwy otwór i zalać nadproże - mam nadzieję, że dostaniemy jakiś rabat
rozdzielaczy do podłogówki jeszcze nie wybraliśmy, ale raczej zrezygnujemy z kan-thermu i weźmiemy coś tańszego

----------


## sebcioc55

> aiki mąż mówi, że nie będzie pęknięć
> no, zobaczymy 
> 
> *************************************
> 
> mamy małą zagwozdkę z podłogówką, bo w miejscu, gdzie mieliśmy mieć 1 rozdzielacz, będziemy mieć ścianę z cegły, więc nie będzie to ładnie wyglądać, a w miejscu, gdzie mieliśmy mieć drugi rozdzielacz, będą drzwi do spiżarni
> czy myślicie, że zamiast rodzielacza 6-obowodowego i 4-obowodowego możemy zrobić 1 rozdzielacz 10-obwodowy w innym miejscu? to będzie ok 500mb rurek
> czy zrobić nowy projekt podłogówki?
> dla lepszego poglądu starałam się to zobrazować 
> ...


nie montuj pompki do rozdzielacza  :wink:  tak się robi jak masz bardzo duże odległości od źródła ciepła do rozdzielacza, albo jak nie masz pompki w źródle ciepła, albo jak temp zasilania idzie milion stopni to trzeba to wymieszać przed pójściem w podłogę.
Jeżeli chodzi o rozdzielacze to faktycznie nie masz miejsca, a jakbyś je dała pod sufitem w piwnicy?? Dla nich to nie ma znaczenia czy sa pionowo czy poziomo  :smile:  tylko rotametry będą źle pokazywać, ewentualnie pokaż rzut piwnicy nałożony na rzut parteru, to może na ścianę w piwnicy powiesić rozdzielacz? źródło ciepła będzie w piwnicy?
BTW wg mnie jeden rozdzielacz to lepsza opcja, bo taniej szybciej i tylko jedna skrzynka - to zawsze 150zł w kieszeni  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> nie montuj pompki do rozdzielacza  tak się robi jak masz bardzo duże odległości od źródła ciepła do rozdzielacza, albo jak nie masz pompki w źródle ciepła, albo jak temp zasilania idzie milion stopni to trzeba to wymieszać przed pójściem w podłogę.
> Jeżeli chodzi o rozdzielacze to faktycznie nie masz miejsca, a jakbyś je dała pod sufitem w piwnicy?? Dla nich to nie ma znaczenia czy sa pionowo czy poziomo  tylko rotametry będą źle pokazywać, ewentualnie pokaż rzut piwnicy nałożony na rzut parteru, to może na ścianę w piwnicy powiesić rozdzielacz? źródło ciepła będzie w piwnicy?
> BTW wg mnie jeden rozdzielacz to lepsza opcja, bo taniej szybciej i tylko jedna skrzynka - to zawsze 150zł w kieszeni


dzięki Seba  :smile: 
plan jest taki, że kupimy większą skrzynkę, tak żeby w razie czego zmieścić tam pompkę
i zdecydowaliśmy umieścić rozdzielacz na tej ścianie ze schodami, tam chyba będzie najmniej się rzucał w oczy

**************************************************  *****
koniec kwarantanny, więc przeszliśmy się na działkę z dzieciakami





kuchnia i salon 



okno w kuchni 



z wiatrołapu 




mój trzylatek w akcji - odwróciłam się tylko, żeby dziecko włożyć do wózka  :bash:  myślę, że będzie zachwycony ścianką wspinaczkową  :big lol: 



zakwitły nasze drzewka



a za nami już tylko Trójmiejski Park Krajobrazowy  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

najbardziej z tej całej budowy to lubię ten widok na las  :yes: 



na budowie pojawiły się schody  :big lol: 



nowa zabawka małża



szwagier postanowił trochę popracować zamiast się lenić i dziś spędził dzień na naszej budowie skręcając szalunki



dalej na tapecie szalowanie słupów



plan jest, żeby na sobotę wziąć beton, zostały jeszcze 2 słupy do zaszalowania

dziś kurier dostarczył kanalizę - 60% zamówienia brakuje  :mad: 
do firmy nie mogliśmy się dziś dodzwonić, może w piątek uda się wyjaśnić, czy podzielili nasze zamówienie czy o co kaman..

----------


## aiki

Jak dpd to pewnie paczki jeszcze  dojadą

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja mam taki rozdzielacz. Dobry i tani. Bez pompy, bo ...jak Sebastian pisał  :smile:  rurki mam niebieskie kantherm RT.

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja mam taki rozdzielacz. Dobry i tani. Bez pompy, bo ...jak Sebastian pisał  rurki mam niebieskie kantherm RT.


dzięki Daniel, już patrzyłam na te rozdzielacze  :smile: 
i jeszcze valvex, który ma Seba
rurki też chcę te niebieskie, tylko muszę przeliczyć ile mniej więcej metrów wyjdzie więcej jak przeniesiemy ten rozdzielacz z salonu na korytarz
cenę mam najlepszą w Polsce dzięki kontaktom Seby  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Jak dpd to pewnie paczki jeszcze  dojadą


a nawet nie wiem, czy dpd, ale mam taką nadzieję, że dojadą  :wink: 
zobaczymy, czy jutro ktoś w firmie będzie, to może coś się wyjaśni

----------


## chilli banana

> a nawet nie wiem, czy dpd, ale mam taką nadzieję, że dojadą 
> zobaczymy, czy jutro ktoś w firmie będzie, to może coś się wyjaśni


**************************************************

udało mi się zgrać fotki z telefonu męża





jeszcze jedna kolumna do zaszalowania i wszystkie do skręcenia, w sobotę miejmy nadzieję beton

----------


## chilli banana

wszystko gotowe na beton, a z betonu nici - mój małż się jeszcze nie nauczył, że jak są dni wolne, to trzeba z kilkudniowym wyprzedzeniem zamawiać  :roll eyes: 

otwór drzewiowy zrobiony pod drzwi wikęd serii TP lux tak się chyba nazywa - ale kurde nie chcą nam rabatu dać, a w wątku o drzwiach wikędu czytałam, że ludzie bez problemu rabat dostają























ludzie wracają do pracy, więc i kwestia naszej kanalizacji się wyjaśniła - zamówienie zostało podzielone między 3 przewoźników - 4 paczki dostaliśmy GLSem, reszta kanalizy dojdzie DPD, a rurki PE Pocztexem  :roll eyes:

----------


## Regius

> wszystko gotowe na beton, a z betonu nici - mój małż się jeszcze nie nauczył, że jak są dni wolne, to trzeba z kilkudniowym wyprzedzeniem zamawiać


W majówkę to w ogóle kiepsko z betonem (przynajmniej w mojej okolicy)... część załogi węzła na urlopie ... chciałem 27 kwietnia zamówić beton na 4 lub 5 maja ... okazało się, że najbliższy termin to 8 maj ...

----------


## chilli banana

> W majówkę to w ogóle kiepsko z betonem (przynajmniej w mojej okolicy)... część załogi węzła na urlopie ... chciałem 27 kwietnia zamówić beton na 4 lub 5 maja ... okazało się, że najbliższy termin to 8 maj ...


no jasne, ja to rozumiem, u nas niby też 8-go z tym, że mąż dziś zamawiał (chciał na jutro  :big lol: )

----------


## chilli banana

dzisiaj krótki dzień na budowie 

małż elegancko dociął pustaki na 8cm 



i przykleił ostatnią warstwę pustaków na tym poziomie



zrobił też barierkę przy schodach

----------


## Daniellos_

Trochę swoich pustaków ciałem wzdłuż, ale nie wychodziło tak ładnie. Szacunek  :smile:  napisz, że to ręcznie to będę się wstydził jeszcze bardziej.

 :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

> Trochę swoich pustaków ciałem wzdłuż, ale nie wychodziło tak ładnie. Szacunek  napisz, że to ręcznie to będę się wstydził jeszcze bardziej.


Za szybko chciałeś i dusiłeś a wtedy wszystko szlak trafia.
Powoli pomalutku do celu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Trochę swoich pustaków ciałem wzdłuż, ale nie wychodziło tak ładnie. Szacunek  napisz, że to ręcznie to będę się wstydził jeszcze bardziej.


ręcznie się mojemu mężowi nie chciało  :wink: 
taką okrągłą piłą ciął, co kiedyś na wsi w każdym gospodarstwie była
wyszło super  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

dzisiejszy dzień mogłabym podsumować tak "beton, słupy i dwie kurwy"

gwoli wyjaśnienia - był beton, zalewaliśmy słupy, a w drodze z budowy do szkoły moja córka mówi:
"Mama były dwie kurwy"
hee?? "Jakie dwie kurwy?"
"No tata powiedział kurwa i ten pan powiedział kurwa. Ale była akcja."

Do rzeczy - przychodzimy z córką na działkę - wszystko pięknie sie prezentuje:



w momencie jak dochodzę do tej zalewanej kolumny, widzę, że cieknie, więc robię fotkę, no bo co innego mogę jeszcze zrobić  :bash: 



operator twierdzi, że rozwaliło szalunek, ale mówimy mu, że ścianę przesunęło - nie dowierza



trochę tego betonu wypłynęło



ściana się przesunęła 12 cm  :bash: 







żeby tego było mało, to wcześniej narożny szalunek nie wytrzymał i też sporo betonu wypłynęło - na tę akcję się niestety spóźniłam..



tutaj już sytuacja ogarnięta i z podpórkami



tę kolumnę zalaliśmy ręcznie - pakowałam beton w wiadra, a mąż wrzucał w słupy 
przerzuciłam chyba 0,5m3 betonu 
powiem jedno - 15-sto litrowe wiadro wody to pikuś w porównaniu z tym samym wiadrem wypełnione betonem  :big lol: 



jeśli chodzi o felerną kolumnę, wszystko musieliśmy zdemotnować i oczyścić



teraz szalunek wygląda tak





podsumowując, nadproża wyglądają całkiem spoko





a w tle widać naszą "tower" - ceny na najwyższych piętrach, z których widać zatokę, deweloper wycenia na ponad 8k/m2
jakbyście jechali na półwysep, to właśnie ta wieża należy do kompleksu aquasfera z aquaparkiem z rekinami - choć ponoć rekiny padły..



Podsumowując: beton 3m3 760zł + 40 zł operatorowi, bo sporo nam pomagał, tudzież rzucał przekleństwami  :wink: 

pół dnia w plecy, jutro może po drodze dowiozą nam beton na tę brakującą kolumnę, zobaczymy jak szalunki  :yes: 

I najbardziej istotne - morale pracowników spadły - mąż nie może przeżyć, że nie przewidział, że ścianę może przesunąć..

----------


## Mr A

Wstęp przebił wszystko, nawet tą ścianę, która się przesunęła. O rekiny to ja już nawet nie pytam  :big tongue: 

Dobrze, że wszystko ogarnięte, powoli a do przodu  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Wstęp przebił wszystko, nawet tą ścianę, która się przesunęła. O rekiny to ja już nawet nie pytam 
> 
> Dobrze, że wszystko ogarnięte, powoli a do przodu


rekiny to takie malusie jeszcze są, zresztą one pływają w zamkniętym basenie, ale można popatrzeć jak się pływa
ogarnięte niby jest, ale stres pewnie będzie przy zalewaniu tej kolumny  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Fakt, wstęp miażdży  :smile:  Przesunięta ściana masakra, dodatkowa praca i koszty, ale czasem tak bywa. Szkoda że szalunek nie był skręcony też po bokach przez ścianę, wtedy nic nie powinno się wydarzyć.

----------


## Daniellos_

W szoku jestem z tą ścianką. Kolejny raz się potwierdza jak duy napór robi taki słup betonu. Niesamowite. Dobrze że się nie przewróciła. Jak finalnie ją zakotwiliscie żeby się nie powtórzyło i jak będzie kotwiona docelowo? No chyba że od góry jeszcze będzie łany strop czy coś.

----------


## chilli banana

> Fakt, wstęp miażdży  Przesunięta ściana masakra, dodatkowa praca i koszty, ale czasem tak bywa. Szkoda że szalunek nie był skręcony też po bokach przez ścianę, wtedy nic nie powinno się wydarzyć.


heh na forum budowlanym w końcu jesteśmy - to tylko taka impresja, żeby ten dzień nam się wyłącznie smutno nie kojarzył  :big lol: 
masz rację, co do tego skręcenia po bokach - mój mąż wczoraj cały dzień miał skopany przez to właśnie, że nie przewidział, że ściana się przesunie i tego nie skręcił





> W szoku jestem z tą ścianką. Kolejny raz się potwierdza jak duy napór robi taki słup betonu. Niesamowite. Dobrze że się nie przewróciła. Jak finalnie ją zakotwiliscie żeby się nie powtórzyło i jak będzie kotwiona docelowo? No chyba że od góry jeszcze będzie łany strop czy coś.


powiem ci Daniel, że na razie jest po prostu szalunek - skręcony z jednej strony z tą ścianą, która się nie ruszyła i z tą krótką, przesuniętą
jak będziemy lać beton, to pewnie małż podeprze jakimiś belami 
jutro chcemy ten słup zalać - beton będziemy chyba wiadrami lać, bo mają tyle roboty, że grucha z pompą nie da rady przyjechać z taką małą ilością betonu
ale to lepiej wg mnie (choć narobimy się więcej), mniejsze ryzyko, że nam znów szalunek rozsadzi
a docelowo to tam będzie strop i taras - w przyszłym tygodniu chcemy zalewać, więc mam nadzieję, że jakiś mega wiatrów nie będzie i że to wszystko się utrzyma

----------


## chilli banana

fejsbuk mi przypomina, że dokładnie rok temu mieliśmy śnieg - słabo widać na fotce, ale to już wina mojego telefonu  :wink: 



swoją drogą możemy sobie też pogratulować dobrze wykonanej roboty przez ten rok  :wink: 

*****************************************

a dzisiaj - rozbieranie szalunków - małż średnio zadowolony ze słupów - ja uważam, że biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że był sam i spieprzyło się całkiem sporo, to wyszło całkiem dobrze - ze 2-3 słupy mają jakieś cracki, którymi małż już się zajął
nadproża cud miód malina
w fotograficznym skrócie:



zalewany przez nas ręcznie  :yes: 







no tu jest najgorzej - beton nie był zawibrowany dobrze, bo małż został wtedy sam na polu walki z rozwalonym szalunkiem, słup zalewał operator



i efekty dzisiejszej pracy - pustaki wymurowane po całości, można szalować strop

----------


## chilli banana

udało nam się zalać kolumnę  :smile: 
ściana stoi  :wave: 
jeszcze..



niestety grucha nie przyjechała, bo to za mało betonu dla nich, ale zrzucili nam 0,8m3 na przyczepkę
na kolumnę poszło jakieś 0,5m3, trochę też zużyliśmy na zrobienie stopni - przydadzą się pewnie w naszym ogródku



osiągnęłam już level expert we wrzucaniu betonu do wiadra  :wink: 
znam już nawet różnicę między szpadlem a łopatą  :big lol: 

impreza pociągnęła trochę po kieszeni - 170zł 
zapomniałam jeszcze doliczyć koszt wibratora przedwczoraj - 60zł

małż zaczął robić szalunki pod podciągi w salonie



jutro podciągi nad oknami - małż podjął decyzję, że zrobimy okna na wysokość 2,5m zamiast 2,7m

----------


## sebcioc55

Niezłe jaja z tą ścianą, ale to męża błąd że szalunkiem nie połapał po obu stronach przez bloczki - tak się robi. Ściana się na papie poślizgneła i poszła  :wink:  dobrze że już ogarnięte i ściana stoi.
A propo wibratora - za 150 zł możńa kupić nowy na allegro, przyda się jeszcze nie raz.

----------


## chilli banana

> Niezłe jaja z tą ścianą, ale to męża błąd że szalunkiem nie połapał po obu stronach przez bloczki - tak się robi. Ściana się na papie poślizgneła i poszła  dobrze że już ogarnięte i ściana stoi.
> A propo wibratora - za 150 zł możńa kupić nowy na allegro, przyda się jeszcze nie raz.


nie mamy tam papy, sam klej
no ale oczywiście, że wie, że tak się robi - tu jak zabezpieczył tę środkową kolumnę



pewnie dlatego, że wie, że tak mógł zrobić, to się tak biczował przez cały dzień
najważniejsze, że nikomu nic się nie stało, drugi raz takiego błędu na pewno nie popełni
będzie inny  :big lol: 

co do wibratora - już 2 spaliliśmy przy zalewaniu piwnicy - jeden był właśnie tańszy koło 200zł, drugi ca. 650 zł i też padł
możnaby kupić coś porządnego, ale czy warto teraz już na te 2 stropy  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

dzisiaj mąż działał z kuzynem nad szalowaniem stropu





chłopakom poszło sprawnie



uwielbiam ten las

----------


## Daniellos_

Chlli trzeci dzień już bez wpisu w dzienniku. Opuszczasz się  :big tongue: 

Reda - piękne miejsce. Mam tam ciotkę, której nie wdziałem ze 30 lat  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Chlli trzeci dzień już bez wpisu w dzienniku. Opuszczasz się 
> 
> Reda - piękne miejsce. Mam tam ciotkę, której nie wdziałem ze 30 lat


faktycznie tydzień minął  :jaw drop: 
okres przyjęciowy itd. zalatana jestem
Daniellos zapraszamy - będzie też okazja odwiedzić ciotkę  :wink: 

**************************************************  *

fotograficzny skrót























robi się też drewno na plac zabaw  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Foto szalunku przypomniało mi, że Wasz projekt nie jest "zwyczajny"  :smile:  Aż wróciłem do pierwszej strony ponownie obejrzeć założenia projektowe. Wszystko wygląda bardzo ciekawie. Fajnie będzie zobaczyć, gdy z papieru przeniesie się go do rzeczywistości. Widoki z piętra będą jeszcze fajniejsze.

Jaki będzie ten basen?  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Foto szalunku przypomniało mi, że Wasz projekt nie jest "zwyczajny"  Aż wróciłem do pierwszej strony ponownie obejrzeć założenia projektowe. Wszystko wygląda bardzo ciekawie. Fajnie będzie zobaczyć, gdy z papieru przeniesie się go do rzeczywistości. Widoki z piętra będą jeszcze fajniejsze.
> 
> Jaki będzie ten basen?


no zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie  :smile: 
basen nie wiem, nie chcę o tym myśleć  :big lol: 
na razie przerasta mnie wybór baterii łazienkowych  :bash: 

**************************************************  **
jest las, tylko grzybów mało  :big lol: 



jest plan, żeby w sobotę zalać strop
no ale plan też był na zeszłą sobotę, więc ten teges..

małż dalej dłubie przy placu zabaw



przy okazji lania stropu chcemy uszczknąć trochę betonu pod konstrukcję

----------


## chilli banana

jako że na budowie głównie małż układa zbrojenie na stropie i nie mam za bardzo o czym pisać  :roll eyes:  to zapytam o takie instalacje podtynkowe - boxy grohe/hansgrohe/kludi
może ktoś będzie miał ochotę się wypowiedzieć


źródło: http://pro.hansgrohe.pl/19022.htm

swoją drogą ten opis na stronie hansgrohe to również prawdziwa finezja
konia z rzędem temu, który wytłumaczy jak krowa na rowie o co biega

*żadnych kradzierzy (SIC!), żadnych zabrudzeń, niskie stany magazynowe*  :big lol: 

wstępnie wybrałam takie baterie grohe (chcę się zmieścić w kwocie <400zł z przyłączem), rozważam jeszcze kludi z odpowiednim boxem


żródło: ceneo.pl

one są w cenie z takim przyłączem zwykłym mosiężnym (??) 
i się zastanawiam, czy jednak zamawiać ten box - rozumiem, że to przede wszystkim wygoda instalacji, bo poza tym to dla mnie marketingowy bełkot
ktoś się wypowie?

----------


## aiki

Sebcio przerabiał temat.

----------


## chilli banana

> Sebcio przerabiał temat.


dzięki aiki  :smile:  zajrzę do Seby  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> dzięki aiki  zajrzę do Seby


On to omawiał u kogoś innego nie u siebie.

----------


## chilli banana

> On to omawiał u kogoś innego nie u siebie.


dzięki, oszczędziłeś mi czasu  :smile: 

************************************

zaczynam lubić ten etap budowy  :big lol: 



beton przełożony na poniedziałek - jeszcze sporo stali zostało do ułożenia, a w sobotę małż chce jechać do kuzyna po stemple
pi razy drzwi 34m3 betonu 

wdrapałam się na strop a tam takie widoki

















do ułożenia ten kawałek:







i widok na nasze 'towers'

----------


## chilli banana

ale cisza na forum  :jaw drop: 

mały update - w końcu dojechała cała kanaliza - 18-go kwietnia zrobiłam przelew, wczoraj dotarła ostatnia część - nasze zamówienie zostało podzielone chyba na 10 paczek, nie obyło się bez reklamacji, ale w końcu jest wszystko  :smile: 

za to nie dotarł jeszcze mój raspberry Pi
zrobiłam małe babskie zakupy - stelaż se kupiłam do wc, a nawet dwa, na odpływy liniowe się szarpnęłam, z rozpędu nawet kupiłam zestawy prysznicowe, a tego chyba jeszcze nie będę potrzebować..

na tapecie mam *elektrykę* - ktoś poleci jakieś miejsce w sieci z tanim prundem?

małż przywiózł stemple, jednakowoż biednemu zawsze wiatr w oczy i takie tam - nasz kierownik budowy od kilku dni ani nie odbiera telefonów, ani nie oddzwania, ani nie odpisuje na smsy
no i jak tu zalać strop? może mu fotkę wysłać i niech spojrzy na zbrojenie  :bash: 
swoją drogą, to mam dziada dosyć - zawsze ta sama historia, no ale zapłaciliśmy z góry  :spam:

----------


## chilli banana

na budowie mało się dzieje - kierownik miał przyjechać, ale nie przyjechał
wysłaliśmy mu fotkę zbrojenia, beton umówiony na jutro, nie będziemy kolejny raz przekładać

34m3 betonu, 400 stempli, ca. 3,5t zbrojenia  :roll eyes: 

trzymajcie kciuki kurde, żeby obyło się bez wtopy









małż zrobił takie spusty na wodę z nierdzewki





a propos elektryki - powiedzcie ile kabla wam poszło - tak pi razy drzwi, żeby budżet skorygować  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja kilka razy dokupywalem, ale przy mojej niedużej instalacji trzebaby założyć po 200m na każdą instalacje - gniazdkową i oświetleniową.

----------


## Elfir

miałam nieduża instalację, poszło 800m  :big grin:

----------


## Soczek1212

U mnie też prosta instalacja. Poszło: 
300m kabla 3x2,5
200m kabla 3x1,5
200m kabla 4x1,5
50m kabla 5x4
No i przyłącze

----------


## chilli banana

> U mnie też prosta instalacja. Poszło:





> miałam nieduża instalację, poszło 800m





> Ja kilka razy dokupywalem, ale przy mojej niedużej instalacji trzebaby założyć po 200m na każdą instalacje - gniazdkową i oświetleniową.


dziękuję, zawsze daje to jakiś pogląd, choćrzeczywiście wydaje się mało  :wink: 

**************************************************  ****

mamy strop!!
pomagali nam wujas, szwagier i znajomy - tylu ludzi na raz ta budowa chyba jeszcze nie widziała  :big lol: 

dotarł i kierbud - "co te stemple tak gęsto", na zbrojenie nawet okiem nie rzucił - w końcu dostał mmsa  :big tongue: , wpisał co trzeba i wio

















bycie w klubie samorobów w końcu zobowiązuje  :Lol: 



ilu chłopa trzeba do wylania betonu pod huśtawkę  :jaw drop: 



z dużej chmury zero deszczu - burza przeszła bokiem



podlewamy więc







ku pamięci:
34m3 betonu b25 po 210zł (7140)
60 zł wibrator
200 zł zacieraczka

----------


## Daniellos_

Tani ten beton. U nas 250. Jednak taka ilość robi kwotę. Rozumiem że teraz zaszalujecie "burty"?

----------


## chilli banana

> Tani ten beton. U nas 250. Jednak taka ilość robi kwotę. Rozumiem że teraz zaszalujecie "burty"?


no przy takiej ilości zeszli z ceny - przy słupach utargowaliśmy zaledwie 760zł/3m3
co do szalowania to pewnie tak, najpierw szalunki rozbierzemy
ale póki co polewamy non stop, bo straszny upał
przydałby się jakiś programator czasowy albo chociaż zraszacz  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamil_

U nas b25 200 zł
Do tego pompa 450 zł 


Ładnie to wyglada!

----------


## micbarpia

U mnie wyszlo b25 po 240zl w budokruszu plus oczywiscie 450 pompa
a zamawialem 24,5 m3

----------


## walec7_7

Kolejny etap za wami, super wygląda  :smile:  I obyło się bez problemów  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> U nas b25 200 zł
> Do tego pompa 450 zł 
> 
> 
> Ładnie to wyglada!


dzięki Kamil
u nas pompa wliczona w cenę




> U mnie wyszlo b25 po 240zl w budokruszu plus oczywiscie 450 pompa
> a zamawialem 24,5 m3


cena z ulicy? czy wytargowałeś?





> Kolejny etap za wami, super wygląda  I obyło się bez problemów


dzięki walec7_7
na szczęście bez problemów  :smile:  

**************************************

na budowie polewamy beton, bo susza masakryczna
małż zabrał się za zjazd do garażu

w weekend skończył mniej więcej plac zabaw - na ten rok musi dzieciakom starczyć, póki co tyrolka robi furorę  :wink: 

zaczęłam bejcować drewno, ale dziecko nie chciało współpracować, więc na razie jest jak jest, dzieciakom to nie przeszkadza
acha, jeszcze gont bitumiczny chcemy położyć na daszki
wyszło fajnie, wykorzystaliśmy nawet amortyzatory od simsona, żeby dzieciaki się ładnie na końcu odbijały i wracały  :big lol:  
jako że 'rencami' małża było robione, to trochę pospamuję zdjęciami  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Dopiszę swoje 3 grosze w sprawie boxów podtynkowych. Największa zaleta to fakt, że przy ewentualnej wymianie nie trzeba rozkuwać ścian etc, a bateria jest częścią wymienną. Baterie termostatyczne są mało odporne na kamień. Jeśli się nie ma zmiękczacza wody to trzeba brać taką ewentualność pod uwagę.

Tyrolka super sprawa. Domek budowałem dziciakom na działce letniskowej, a wasza tyrolka jest inspirująca  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Dopiszę swoje 3 grosze w sprawie boxów podtynkowych. Największa zaleta to fakt, że przy ewentualnej wymianie nie trzeba rozkuwać ścian etc, a bateria jest częścią wymienną. Baterie termostatyczne są mało odporne na kamień. Jeśli się nie ma zmiękczacza wody to trzeba brać taką ewentualność pod uwagę.
> 
> Tyrolka super sprawa. Domek budowałem dziciakom na działce letniskowej, a wasza tyrolka jest inspirująca


Daniellos_ ja ciągle nie rozumiem jaka jest przewaga boxa nad zwykłym przyłączem, ale na 90% biorę te baterie, które wcześniej pokazywałam, więc bez boxa
termostatycznej baterii nie chcę, bo teraz mamy i termostat padł bardzo szybko (twarda woda), a będziemy dalej mieć tę samą wodę, więc podziękuję, w zmiękczacze na razie nie będę się bawić, bo nie mam wiedzy w tym temacie

tyrolkę polecam, jeśli masz dzieciaki - u nas głównie tyrolka jest w użyciu

*********************************

witam po krótkiej przerwie - korzystając z niesamowicie zachęcających cen wycieczek w tym roku, zrobiłam sobie z córkami mały babski wypad 
małż w tym czasie podlewał beton  :wiggle: 
skutecznie  :big lol: 
ściany na piętrze urosły i w większości osiągnęły swoją docelową wysokość 
zabrał się też za zjazd do garażu i schody
teraz robią się podciągi nad oknami
wciągnięcie pustaków na piętro kosztowało 200zł - zastanawialiśmy się przez chwilę, czy było warto kupować wszystkie pustaki naraz i teraz płacić za włożenie na górę, ale jednak tak, bo samych 24cm mamy 700sztuk, do tego jeszcze 12 cm, więc groszowe sprawy na 1 sztukę 

fotograficzny skrót:

----------


## chilli banana

pomału do przodu



małż rozbiera szalunki, bo potrzebuje płyty na piętro
musimy jakiś harmonogram prac zrobić, bo jesteśmy do tyłu - liczliśmy, że na początku wakacji wylewki i tynki będziemy robić, a tu może strop uda się zalać  :roll eyes: 
korzystając z promo Wiśniowskiego, o której pisał któryś forumowicz - dopłata 15% do panelu 60mm UniTherm - chcemy w nadchodzącym tygodniu nabyć bramę  :Wink2: 
tudzież może okna??

----------


## micbarpia

Mam pytanko odnosnie stempli bo widze ze jestescie na biezaco... jaki koszt? tzn ile sztuk macie? swoje/wypozyczone? jak mozesz to podziel się tu lub na pm, z góry bardzo dziekuje!

----------


## chilli banana

> Mam pytanko odnosnie stempli bo widze ze jestescie na biezaco... jaki koszt? tzn ile sztuk macie? swoje/wypozyczone? jak mozesz to podziel się tu lub na pm, z góry bardzo dziekuje!


kupowaliśmy drewniane długości ok. 3m z olx - grubo ponad rok temu po 3-4 zł/szt. (200 sztuk mieli)
i teraz niedawno też z olx po ok. 4,5 zł/szt. (100 sztuk)
metalowe pożyczyliśmy od kuzyna, bo nabył ostatnio  :wink: 
wypożyczać tak jak patrzałam w naszych okolicach się nie opłaca - lepiej kupić drewniane i potem odsprzedać

******************************************

szalunki małż prawie ukończył - zostało 1 okno

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie rośnie do góry  :smile:  Dobrze Wam idzie  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Fajnie rośnie do góry  Dobrze Wam idzie


dzięki walec7_7  :smile: 

*****************************

jutro dzwonimy po beton!

----------


## chilli banana

beton umówiony na jutro, ale z racji tego, że mała ilość, to chcą nas skroić za transport (90zł) i pompę (140zł)
jak pogoda dopisze, to małż zaszaluje schody do garażu, to byśmy za jednym zamachem to zalali, powinniśmy wtedy przekroczyć minimum logistyczne





















kawałek tarasu:



trójmiejsi park krajobrazowy w tle  :Smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Szalunki wypożyczycie czy to Wasz zakup??

----------


## chilli banana

> Szalunki wypożyczycie czy to Wasz zakup??


Kamil płyty nasze, a można wypożyczyć? kurde widzę, że na wszystkim można kasę zrobić  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Pytam bo tacy jak my dają OSB i pręty gwintowane.
A tutaj sklejka szalunkowa, porządne klamry i dystanse wyglada jakby firma budowała lub z wypożyczalni  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Pytam bo tacy jak my dają OSB i pręty gwintowane.
> A tutaj sklejka szalunkowa, porządne klamry i dystanse wyglada jakby firma budowała lub z wypożyczalni


ach, może małż zainwestował przez to, że mieliśmy piwnico-bunkier  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

przełożyliśmy dzisiejszy beton - małż się nie wyrobił z murkiem, a szkoda kasę w  transport pakować, jak za kilka dni znowu kilka m3 betonu będziemy brać
postępy dnia wczorajszego 







jutro ma przyjechać montażysta bramy zrobić pomiary
mam wyceny na bramę Wiśniowskiego 2500x2500 model UniTherm w antracycie 4860-5300 
i 2500x2250 4580
bierzemy tam, gdzie taniej, ale co do wymiaru i koloru - nie podjęliśmy jeszcze ostatecznej decyzji

----------


## chilli banana

Murek wczoraj zaszalowany, jutro lejemy beton  :smile: 



widok na salon:



od lewej drzwi do gabinetu, łazienki i wiatrołapu



kuchnia:

----------


## chilli banana

beton się spóźnił, ale dojechał  :smile:  
2,5 m3 + 1,5 m3 dla sąsiada całość 1k

wyjątkowo przywieźli więcej betonu i małż wylał dodatkowo studzienki deszczowe  :wave: 



















mamy w końcu schody na piętro  :wink: 



umowa na bramę podpisana udało się skorzystać z promo - Wiśniowki UniTherm 2500x2500 kolor antracyt; 4860 z montażem, zaliczka 40%, termin realizacji 4 tyg.

----------


## chilli banana

Dzisiaj intensywny dzień: rozszalowanie nadproży, podciągów i murku, położenie brakujących pustaków i przygotowanie szalunków pod strop:

----------


## micbarpia

Spory ten taras, ile m? Oj zzazdroszcze etapu...  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Pięknie to wygląda. Taki piękny etap. Me gusta  :big grin:  
Coraz bardziej podoba mi się projekt i to, że nie baliście się go realizować. To taka zupełna przeciwwaga do mojego gdzie wszędzie kompromisy z obawy, że jak tu naciągnę budżet to tam się znowu rozpruje  :bash: 

Podziwam też tego małża - kurna robotny widać facet i prze do przodu. Rispekt!

Przed chwilą byłem w dzienniku u kolegi rahfi i on podaje niewiele większe ceny za bramy do garażu dwu-stanowiskowego  :Confused:

----------


## chilli banana

ja pierdziu czy wy też macie takie problemy z forum? cała kurna odpowiedź mi się wcięła, bo "service unavailable"
w ogóle wejść na stronę to teraz cud 




> Spory ten taras, ile m? Oj zzazdroszcze etapu...


micbarpia wyjdziesz z tych bloczków, to robota pójdzie do przodu - sam zobaczysz  :wink: 
taras ma ok. 35m2





> Pięknie to wygląda. Taki piękny etap. Me gusta  
> Coraz bardziej podoba mi się projekt i to, że nie baliście się go realizować. To taka zupełna przeciwwaga do mojego gdzie wszędzie kompromisy z obawy, że jak tu naciągnę budżet to tam się znowu rozpruje 
> 
> Podziwam też tego małża - kurna robotny widać facet i prze do przodu. Rispekt!
> 
> Przed chwilą byłem w dzienniku u kolegi rahfi i on podaje niewiele większe ceny za bramy do garażu dwu-stanowiskowego


dzięki za miłe słowa Daniellos_
jednak budżet też mamy ograniczony - sprzedaż działek go trochę podreperowała, ale jednak..
co chwilę mam dylematy, żeby zaoszczędzić parę groszy - mikrofala będzie zwykła, okna najpewniej białe, do tego mniejsze niż w projekcie, rozdzielacz też jakiś zwykły, boxów podtynkowych w łazience pewnie nie będzie, odkurzacz centralny -  ja bym zrezygnowała, kominek  -  mój małż chciałby 3szybowy, ale taki absolutnie nie wchodzi w grę, to myślę, że już z 15k mamy zaoszczędzone  :big lol:  jeszcze jakby małż zmniejszył okno dachowe w łazience, to kolejne 5- 10k by zostało w kieszeni
nie liczę już takich rzeczy, jak żywiczne posadzki, bo to nawet nie było uwzględniane w budżecie, choć mi się baaardzo podoba  :yes: 

a co do bramy, to za mało zmiennych, żeby porównywać  :wink: 
katalog z cenami samego tylko wiśniowskiego to jest kilkadziesiąt stron i cena tej samej bramy różni się w zależności od koloru, struktury, napędu, przetłoczeń i nie wiem czego jeszcze  :big tongue: 
no muszę powiedzieć, że jestem bardzo zadowolona z uzyskanej ceny, biorąc pod uwagę wyceny, jakie miałam na ten model  :yes:

----------


## Iscra

> ja pierdziu czy wy też macie takie problemy z forum? cała kurna odpowiedź mi się wcięła, bo "service unavailable"
> w ogóle wejść na stronę to teraz cud


Przed wysyłką kliknij CTRL + A i CTRL + C, więc jeśli zniknie, to wkleisz i wyślesz  :big grin:  Ja tak robię  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

Tzn że model bramy wybrałaś z górnej polki.  :tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Przed wysyłką kliknij CTRL + A i CTRL + C, więc jeśli zniknie, to wkleisz i wyślesz  Ja tak robię


tak zawsze w sumie robię, a tym razem dziecko mi się z drzemki obudziło i chciałam szybko wysłać  :wink: 




> Tzn że model bramy wybrałaś z górnej polki.


nie, co ty, a gdzie tam górna półka  :big lol: 

wybrałam model wyższy od najtańszego  :wink:

----------


## Mr A

Chilli nic nie zmniejszaj! Dacie radę!! To właśnie taki projekt Wam się podobał, to taki trzeba realizować. Zwłaszcza wygląd zewnętrzny (okna), rozplanowanie pomieszczeń w środku. My odpuszczaliśmy środek, czyli posadzki żywiczne..., ale z zewnątrz zostało tak jak miało być i jest miód-malina  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> Chilli nic nie zmniejszaj! Dacie radę!! To właśnie taki projekt Wam się podobał, to taki trzeba realizować. Zwłaszcza wygląd zewnętrzny (okna), rozplanowanie pomieszczeń w środku. My odpuszczaliśmy środek, czyli posadzki żywiczne..., ale z zewnątrz zostało tak jak miało być i jest miód-malina


a właśnie muszę do twojego dziennika zajrzeć  :smile: 
nadproża są już zrobione i okna będą na 2,5m wysokości
z tymi 2,75m wysokości naprawdę był problem - z takim dużym przeszkleniem (2,7x2,75)
no i w łazience ja akurat nigdy nie chciałam okna w dachu (masakra jak pomyślę, że to brudne będzie co chwila), więc akurat tu przekonuję męża do zmniejszenia  :wink:

----------


## Mr A

Czy małe okno czy duże, równie szybko będzie brudne  :big tongue: 
U mnie mało się dzieje  :wink:  Może więcej by się działo, gdyby niektórzy wykonawcy odbierali telefony  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

kurcze nie wiem, czy to tak działa  :big lol:  
ale i tak inaczej jak okno będzie na całą łazienkę i cały sufit będzie brudny, a inaczej jak tylko "kawałek" (120x220)
a co do twojego dziennika, to bardzo dużo się dzieje, ale ja tam chwilę nie byłam..
przebojów tam miałeś trochę.. w  zasadzie to chyba ze wszystkim po kolei  :bash:

----------


## Mr A

No też właśnie! Jak okno będzie na całą łazienkę to właśnie taki sufit miał być - brudny/nakrapiany i w ogóle  :wink:  A jak będzie tylko kawałek brudny a reszta biała to jak to będzie wyglądało?  :big tongue: 

Ja to powoli się zaczynam bać kolejnych etapów - mimo, że to końcówka, strachu jest więcej niż na początku  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> No też właśnie! Jak okno będzie na całą łazienkę to właśnie taki sufit miał być - brudny/nakrapiany i w ogóle  A jak będzie tylko kawałek brudny a reszta biała to jak to będzie wyglądało? 
> 
> Ja to powoli się zaczynam bać kolejnych etapów - mimo, że to końcówka, strachu jest więcej niż na początku


no tak, to się nazywa spojrzeć od drugiej strony  :wink: 
Mr A ty właściwie już kończysz, to czego się boisz? kiedy planujecie się wprowadzić?

----------


## Mr A

Wiesz, jak przy robieniu bruku uszkadzają mi daszek, to przy tarasie też coś mogą  :wink: 
W zasadzie oprócz meblowania zostały nam tylko tarasy i trawa. I obie rzeczy chyba po wprowadzce będą zrobione. A to planujemy pod koniec lipca, może byłoby szybciej, ale siedzę jako niania w domu. Zresztą bez szaf się nie wprowadzę a to będzie najwcześniej w połowie lipca  :wink: 
Plany były na urodziny, ale to na pewno nie wyjdzie  :wink:  W okolicach urodzin parapetówkę się zrobi.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wiesz, jak przy robieniu bruku uszkadzają mi daszek, to przy tarasie też coś mogą 
> W zasadzie oprócz meblowania zostały nam tylko tarasy i trawa. I obie rzeczy chyba po wprowadzce będą zrobione. A to planujemy pod koniec lipca, może byłoby szybciej, ale siedzę jako niania w domu. Zresztą bez szaf się nie wprowadzę a to będzie najwcześniej w połowie lipca 
> Plany były na urodziny, ale to na pewno nie wyjdzie  W okolicach urodzin parapetówkę się zrobi.


kurcze, Mr A wy mieliście chyba przy każdej jednej rzeczy coś, co poszło choć minimalnie nie tak
trzymam kciuki za wykończenie i przeprowadzkę  :wink: 

*************************************************
małż dalej działa z szalunkami stropu, a ja skupiłam się na tych nieszczęsnych oknach na dach 
koniec końców zdecydowaliśmy się na okno 120x220, bo takie jeszcze bez problemu dostaniemy
nie szukając długo, skupiłam się na najlepszych ofertach wyświetlanych przez ceneo  :yes: 
znalazłam okno fakro w cenie ca. 4k


[źródło: www.fakro.pl]

i okpol, które bardziej mi się podoba po 4,8k


[źródło: www.okpol.pl]

jest tylko mały problem - okpolu nam nie dostarczą z Tychów, bo im się nie opłaca w tej cenie
może ktoś z forumowiczów wybiera się nad nasz piękne morze i przywiózłby mi okienko  :big lol: 

więc siłą rzeczy, zostaniemy przy fakro z kopułą, co dobrze się składa, bo czytałam gdzieś, że jest ok przy dachu zielonym, a taki mamy w projekcie
- i teraz takie pytanie: *czy ta kopuła zniekształca jakoś obraz*?
można się śmiać, można drwić, ale jak ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie to proszę się podzielić  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Z kopuła to może nie będziesz musiała tyle odśnieżać.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z kopuła to może nie będziesz musiała tyle odśnieżać.


no tak, to są plusy dodatnie  :big lol:  to był mój główny argument przy tych oknach – bo mąż kręci trochę głową na tę kopułę
chodzi o obraz  – nie może zniekształcać, bo małż chce te gwiazdy oglądać, sami rozumiecie  :roll eyes: 
to jest poważny zakup  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

ok, okno mamy wstępnie zaklepane na przyszły tydzień - w dobrej cenie jest to bierzemy, a co
z kopułą  :roll eyes: 
oszczędności poczynione na oknie pozwoliły mi na zakup biletów na urlop
padło na tajwan, bo akurat dobry deal się trafił
muszę zamurować coś jeszcze, to może i moje długo wyczekiwane machu picchu uda się zrealizować  :big lol: 

kilka fotek tytułem aktualizacji


na tej fotce widać w tle jakąś wiatę, którą stawia nasz nowy sąsiad

----------


## micbarpia

Szalunki masz z osb jakiegos specjalnego?

----------


## chilli banana

> Szalunki masz z osb jakiegos specjalnego?


małż mówi "płyty szalunkowe peri"
google mówi "sklejka szalunkowa"

----------


## micbarpia

Wygladaja elegancko... daje slowo ze widzialem podobne panele po 49zl z metra  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

mąż mówi, że były po 23 zł/m2

na naszej budowie, gdzie naprawdę dużo ich używamy, sprawdzają się super

----------


## Regius

> jest tylko mały problem - okpolu nam nie dostarczą z Tychów, bo im się nie opłaca w tej cenie
> może ktoś z forumowiczów wybiera się nad nasz piękne morze i przywiózłby mi okienko


Do Tychów mam rzut beretem, ale takiego kolosa 1,2x2,2 m nie dam rady swoim osobowym wozidłem.

Dobra jakościowa sklejka za 23 PLN/ m2 ... zazdroszę. Gdybym miał do wyboru sklejkę PERI albo ULMA w takiej cenie, to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał.

*@Micbarpia*, jak będziesz chciał kupić sklejkę, to nie bierz tej noname, bo za długo nie wytrzyma (film nie jest wytrzymały a sklejka podatna na rozwarstwienia ... nie to co markowa sklejka szalunkowa). Wolałbym używaną PERI lub ULMA w dobrym stanie niż nową noname.

----------


## chilli banana

> Do Tychów mam rzut beretem, ale takiego kolosa 1,2x2,2 m nie dam rady swoim osobowym wozidłem.


dzięki Regius  :smile:  to taki żarcik był oczywiście  :wink: 




> Dobra jakościowa sklejka za 23 PLN/ m2 ... zazdroszę. Gdybym miał do wyboru sklejkę PERI albo ULMA w takiej cenie, to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał.
> 
> *@Micbarpia*, jak będziesz chciał kupić sklejkę, to nie bierz tej noname, bo za długo nie wytrzyma (film nie jest wytrzymały a sklejka podatna na rozwarstwienia ... nie to co markowa sklejka szalunkowa). Wolałbym używaną PERI lub ULMA w dobrym stanie niż nową noname.


no naszą pewnie będziemy sprzedawać, bo nie widać zużycia, w ogóle nie absorbuje wody
no chyba że się do czegoś przyda jeszcze..

----------


## Mr A

To ja dodam tylko tyle, że po dobrej cenie można je kupić u firm wynajmujących szalunki, a później sprzedać w podobnej cenie.

----------


## chilli banana

> To ja dodam tylko tyle, że po dobrej cenie można je kupić u firm wynajmujących szalunki, a później sprzedać w podobnej cenie.


czyli nie powinniśmy mięc problemu ze sprzedażą?   :smile: 

******************************************

małż wizualizuje okna z podziałem i bez  :big lol: 





no ładnie bez, ale to ponad 10k różnicy na samych oknach, nie licząc ssawki i HDS 









przygotowywany otwór pod bramę 2500x2500:

----------


## Daniellos_

Co tam będzie mieści wizualizacji dzielonych? U mnie obsadzali 2300x2300 fix bez ssawki.

----------


## chilli banana

> Co tam będzie mieści wizualizacji dzielonych? U mnie obsadzali 2300x2300 fix bez ssawki.


Daniellos_ nie umiem rozszyfrować pierwszej części twojej wypowiedzi  :wink: 
Tam, skąd rozważamy zakup, nie chcą "ręcznie" obsadzać tej szyby.
Ssawkę mamy nawet własną, gorzej z HDSem.
Póki co, stanęło na oknach dzielonych.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wg mnie te podziałki powinny być też definiowane przez stylistyke budynku. Jezeli wszystko ma być bardziej nowoczesne niż "staromodne" to weźcie niepodzielone, a jak chata nie koniecznie ma być modna to weźcie dzielone  :smile:  wiem że kasa spora (tylko dlaczego aż tyle? grubsze szyby aż tyle by kosztowały więcej ??) ale wydaje mi się że warto, może trzeba porozmawiać jeszcze z innym sprzedawcą okien.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wg mnie te podziałki powinny być też definiowane przez stylistyke budynku. Jezeli wszystko ma być bardziej nowoczesne niż "staromodne" to weźcie niepodzielone, a jak chata nie koniecznie ma być modna to weźcie dzielone  wiem że kasa spora (tylko dlaczego aż tyle? grubsze szyby aż tyle by kosztowały więcej ??) ale wydaje mi się że warto, może trzeba porozmawiać jeszcze z innym sprzedawcą okien.


dzięki Seba, na wizualizacjach mamy podziałki i wg mnie jest ok  :smile:  małżowi zależy na niedzielonych, żeby widok ładny był
a różnica duża, bo szyby grubsze i hartowane (witryny mają wymiar 2700x2500) 
wycen mam ca. 20 na samo PCV, do tego na alu i drewno, już więcej nie robię  :wink: 

*****************************************

jakieś opinie na temat drzwi wejściowych KMT?
można powiedzieć, że to to samo co Wikęd, czy to zbyt duże uproszczenie?

nastawiłam się na Wikęd, ale sprzedawca od bramy zrobił nam wycenę KMT Supertherm
ktoś może przerabiał temat i zechciałby się podzielić opinią?

kolejne pytanie - co sądzicie o montażu okien systemem stropex?

jak zawsze, wszelkie uwagi mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## aiki

KMT 75 plus mam. Z ościeżnica jakaś termo i progiem też w tym stylu. Jak na razie jest wszystko ok. Do czyszczenia są łatwe. Wikend'u nigdy nie tykalem więc porównania nie mam.

----------


## chilli banana

> KMT 75 plus mam. Z ościeżnica jakaś termo i progiem też w tym stylu. Jak na razie jest wszystko ok. Do czyszczenia są łatwe. Wikend'u nigdy nie tykalem więc porównania nie mam.


dzięki aiki, chyba przejedziemy się do salonu je pomacać, przy okazji może coś się da ugrać z ceny jeszcze

*****************************
z ciekawostek budowlanych  – kierbud zaaprobował zbrojenie dachu, nasz  człowiek od betonu na urlopie, a do zastępcy nie można się dodzwonić
3180 wydaliśmy jeszcze na tonę stali, jeszcze braknie  :bash: 
500 poszło znowu w piach
fotek niet, bo małż zalatany, może jutro się uda podjechać na grilla to coś obfocimy przy okazji

jak montujecie okna –  MOWO?

----------


## aiki

U mnie okna po staremu.

----------


## chilli banana

> U mnie okna po staremu.


czyli taśmy paroszczelne i paroprzepuszczalne w otworze okiennym?
aiki ty już dużo widziałeś na tym forum
kojarzysz kto MOWO robił? poczytałabym dzienniki  :wink: 

edit: widzę, że jest kilka wątków o tym na forum, poczytam  :wink:

----------


## aiki

DIY to anonim albo Daniels. Zawsze mylę ich dzienniki. A poza samorobow to ja mało wychodzę. A okna to jeszcze bardziej po staremu. Kotwy i piana zlicowane z murem. Ja tu naprawdę długo jestem. Jak wstawiałem okna to mówi nie znali a taśmy to był kosmos.

----------


## walec7_7

U mnie też są KMT 75 plus, ościeżnica aluminiowa Energy, możesz sobie zobaczyć w temacie. Ogólnie wszystko ok, ale co tam wiem, mam je przeszło miesiąc dopiero. Wikęd miał podobne ceny, zbliżone do siebie bardzo. A z racji że brałem okna i bramę u jednego sprzedawcy, mieli KMT to wziąłem przy dobrej cenie.

----------


## chilli banana

> DIY to anonim albo Daniels. Zawsze mylę ich dzienniki.


mam ten sam problem  :wink: 





> A okna to jeszcze bardziej po staremu. Kotwy i piana zlicowane z murem. Ja tu naprawdę długo jestem. Jak wstawiałem okna to mówi nie znali a taśmy to był kosmos.


a ty aiki teraz kafli nie kładziesz?




> U mnie też są KMT 75 plus, ościeżnica aluminiowa Energy, możesz sobie zobaczyć w temacie. Ogólnie wszystko ok, ale co tam wiem, mam je przeszło miesiąc dopiero. Wikęd miał podobne ceny, zbliżone do siebie bardzo. A z racji że brałem okna i bramę u jednego sprzedawcy, mieli KMT to wziąłem przy dobrej cenie.


dzięki walec7_7 za opinię
myślę, że jak się zdecydujemy na okna Wikęd, to weźmiemy i drzwi Wikęd, a jak na drutex, to KMT, bo oni akurat Wikędu nie mają
a jaką cenę uzyskałeś za swoje drzwi?

----------


## dez

Jak hartowane szyby to uważaj, chyba że dadzą Ci gwarancję że nie będą pofalowane.

----------


## Slawskip

> DIY to anonim albo Daniels.


Anonim robił MOWO DIY, Daniellos_ montował okna na konsolach.

----------


## aiki

Położone. Zostało zafugowac i na przyszłość górna łazienka. Teraz to se pokoje maluje na kolory z żoną i dziećmi. Schody jakieś muszę ogarnąć i panele. Rzylacza i się przeprowadzam. A jeszcze kuchnia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pytasz się o mowo, a masz na to wyceny? :wink:  spokojnie przebiją tą różnice w tych dużych oknach  :wink:  zrób normalnie z murem albo 2 cm poza. Okna można fajnie wysunąć na kotwach JB-DL. No i przede wszystkim ja polecam montaż na tasmach rozprężnych, żadna piana i przylepce. Taki montaż jest najszczelniejszy, prostszy i bardziej wytryzmały.

----------


## _arek_

My prawdopodobnie też będziemy brali KMT "super-energo-termo-energymax"  :smile:  oglądaliśmy i wyglądają raczej OK poza tym pasują nam w dziurę... na Wikend trochę nam brakuje, bo pani z infolinii udzieliła słabych informacji.

Okna na taśmach i kilka cm w ocieplenie poza mur.  Na razie muszę ogarnąć ten wieniec do końca i wtedy już luzik chwila oddechu w oczekiwaniu na wiązary ale to tez już firma także będzie można na spokojnie ogarniać dach, okna drzwi.

----------


## chilli banana

> Jak hartowane szyby to uważaj, chyba że dadzą Ci gwarancję że nie będą pofalowane.


ok, dzięki, wezmę to pod uwagę, aczkolwiek na dzień dzisiejszy bierzemy okna z podziałką i szybą niehartowaną

----------


## chilli banana

> Pytasz się o mowo, a masz na to wyceny? spokojnie przebiją tą różnice w tych dużych oknach  zrób normalnie z murem albo 2 cm poza. Okna można fajnie wysunąć na kotwach JB-DL. No i przede wszystkim ja polecam montaż na tasmach rozprężnych, żadna piana i przylepce. Taki montaż jest najszczelniejszy, prostszy i bardziej wytryzmały.


Seba mam  –  dopłata 8100 zł do MOWO, 6930 do stropexa, ale to już nie w warstwie ocieplenia
do tego poszerzenia 1100
dlatego właśnie pytam, bo mam inny pomysł na spożytkowanie tych złotówek  :wink: 
tak na marginesie, czytam twój dziennik  – wdrożyłeś już to mowo w garażu? jeśli chodzi o okna w domu, to jestem na 15tej stronie, gdzie dopiero rozkminiałeś w co iść,czy może pakiety dać, więc jestem ciekawa co dalej  :wink: 

acha, o wycenę na konsolach knelsem i jbd poprosiłam wczoraj, więc powinnam ją mieć lada dzień
o taśmach rozprężnych pewnie doczytam u ciebie w dzienniku, jeśli chodzi o taśmy i przylepce, to u nas koszt 4k

----------


## chilli banana

> Położone. Zostało zafugowac i na przyszłość górna łazienka. Teraz to se pokoje maluje na kolory z żoną i dziećmi. Schody jakieś muszę ogarnąć i panele. Rzylacza i się przeprowadzam. A jeszcze kuchnia.


a to kiedy aiki te okna wstawiałeś?

----------


## chilli banana

> My prawdopodobnie też będziemy brali KMT "super-energo-termo-energymax"  oglądaliśmy i wyglądają raczej OK poza tym pasują nam w dziurę... na Wikend trochę nam brakuje, bo pani z infolinii udzieliła słabych informacji.
> 
> Okna na taśmach i kilka cm w ocieplenie poza mur.  Na razie muszę ogarnąć ten wieniec do końca i wtedy już luzik chwila oddechu w oczekiwaniu na wiązary ale to tez już firma także będzie można na spokojnie ogarniać dach, okna drzwi.


no ja jeszcze tych drzwi nie macałam, ale podejrzewam, że podobne do Wikędu
z tym luzikiem to taki żart, prawda? na budowie? u samoroba?  :big lol:

----------


## aiki

> a to kiedy aiki te okna wstawiałeś?


2014  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> 2014


To myśmy projekt wtedy robili

----------


## surgi22

> Seba mam  –  dopłata 8100 zł do MOWO, 6930 do stropexa, ale to już nie w warstwie ocieplenia
> do tego poszerzenia 1100
> dlatego właśnie pytam, bo mam inny pomysł na spożytkowanie tych złotówek 
> tak na marginesie, czytam twój dziennik  – wdrożyłeś już to mowo w garażu? jeśli chodzi o okna w domu, to jestem na 15tej stronie, gdzie dopiero rozkminiałeś w co iść,czy może pakiety dać, więc jestem ciekawa co dalej 
> 
> acha, o wycenę na konsolach knelsem i jbd poprosiłam wczoraj, więc powinnam ją mieć lada dzień
> o taśmach rozprężnych pewnie doczytam u ciebie w dzienniku, jeśli chodzi o taśmy i przylepce, to u nas koszt 4k



Tu masz montaż na kotwach jbd 
Dodatkowo nawiększe okna balkonowe podparte na kątownikach.

----------


## chilli banana

> Tu masz montaż na kotwach jbd
> Dodatkowo nawiększe okna balkonowe podparte na kątownikach.


dzięki surgi22  :smile: 

********************************
a nasz sprzedawca odpisał, że cenowo JBD wychodzi podobnie jak MOWO, ale dochodzi jeszcze "kwestia uszczelnienia zewnętrznego kołnierzami ze styropianu/styroduru i fartuchów - gdyż nie jest to zawarte w systemie." I że klienci często to sami robią.
 :WTF:  12k za montaż i jeszcze fartuchy mam sobie zakładać? 
Umówiłam się z nim na piątek, no albo się dogadamy, albo weźmiemy okna gdzie indziej.
W ostateczności, małż mówi, że okna może we własnym zakresie zamontować – w sumie to już montował okna (tyle, że w murze), pajączka mamy, ba nawet znajomego montażystę.
HST wiadomo, firma, żeby była gwarancja.

A ze spraw budowlanych – beton umówiony na sobote, nie mieli czasu po południu w tym tygodniu.
Wychodzi 17m3 po 225zł/m3.

Parę fotek zbrojenia – jakieś takie proste tym razem i tak jakoś go mało  :wink: 
ach, aż się łezka w oku kręci, że to już ostatni etap  :big lol:

----------


## surgi22

Tu masz mniejsze okna ( u mnie ściana 3 W ) ale zasada podobna

----------


## aiki

Ostatni etap - ha ha.

----------


## surgi22

Ostatni etap to jak człowieka wynoszą z domu nogami do przodu ( i tak coś zostało niedokończone ) - dom nigdy nie jest dziełem skończonym.

----------


## chilli banana

> Ostatni etap - ha ha.


No w sensie że już do góry dalej nie pójdziemy  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Dzięki surgi22, już kumam o co chodzi z tymi różnymi systemami  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Dobrze to wygląda  :smile:  Ale do końca daleko  :big tongue:  

PS. Co do drzwi bo zapomniałem cena z montażem i poszerzeniami od spodu coś 4300 brutto chyba ale nie mam wyszczególnionego więc nie podam Ci dokładnie. Na stronie KMT możesz sobie zrobić wycenę i doliczyć rabat jaki proponują sprzedawcy + cenę montażu i wiesz co i jak.

----------


## agb

Wiecie już czym będziecie izolować dach płaski?

----------


## chilli banana

> Dobrze to wygląda  Ale do końca daleko  
> 
> PS. Co do drzwi bo zapomniałem cena z montażem i poszerzeniami od spodu coś 4300 brutto chyba ale nie mam wyszczególnionego więc nie podam Ci dokładnie. Na stronie KMT możesz sobie zrobić wycenę i doliczyć rabat jaki proponują sprzedawcy + cenę montażu i wiesz co i jak.


chyba muszę edytować tego posta, chodziło o to, że to koniec pewnego etapu – zbrojenia i stropów

a wiesz, że nie wiedziałam, że na stronie KMT można zrobić wycenę – byłam na niej, ale mi kompletnie nie działała, może otworzę ją w innej przeglądarce
to ja mam prostsze drzwi od ciebie i wycenili mi na prawie 5k hmmm

----------


## chilli banana

> Wiecie już czym będziecie izolować dach płaski?


na dach mój mąż chce położyć styropian i papę

----------


## chilli banana

mam rozkminę odnośnie okna dachowego 
z kopułą Uw=1,2 Ug=1,1 cena: 3 390
bez kopuły Uw=0,7 Ug=0,5 cena 4 572

warto dopłacić ponad 1k? 
muszę się z tym przespać, ale tak myślę, że w sumie to do drzwi chyba więcej dopłacam, a schodzę mniej niż 0,5W/m2K

*********************************
a na budowie dalsze przygotowywanie otworu pod bramę 2500x2500
taka brzydka kwadratowa będzie
jakoś w przyszłym tygodniu powinni montować
ciekawe czy się wyrobią
i czy my się wyrobimy  :big lol:

----------


## surgi22

Możesz zrobić bramę garażową w warstwie ocieplenia - cieplej i garaż za free dłuży o 25 cm ( u mnie przy 5 metrowej bramie 1,2 m2 więcej ).

----------


## chilli banana

> Możesz zrobić bramę garażową w warstwie ocieplenia - cieplej i garaż za free dłuży o 25 cm ( u mnie przy 5 metrowej bramie 1,2 m2 więcej ).


a tak, mój mąż chciał tak zamontować, ale bramę potraktowaliśmy trochę po macoszemu, rozmawialiśmy tylko z 2 przedstawicielami, którzy nie byli specjalnie chętni na taki montaż, oczywiście mieli swoje argumenty  :wink: 
koniec końców, zaliczkę już wpłaciliśmy, będzie standardowo

----------


## chilli banana

> Dobrze to wygląda  Ale do końca daleko  
> 
> PS. Co do drzwi bo zapomniałem cena z montażem i poszerzeniami od spodu coś 4300 brutto chyba ale nie mam wyszczególnionego więc nie podam Ci dokładnie. Na stronie KMT możesz sobie zrobić wycenę i doliczyć rabat jaki proponują sprzedawcy + cenę montażu i wiesz co i jak.


dzięki walec7_7 pobawiłam się trochę wycenami
i wychodzi na to, że mój sprzedawca kroi mnie po cenie katalogowej + 600 za montaż drzwi + VAT oczywiście
o matko, jeszcze się z nim umówiłam na piątek i będę czas tracić na pogadanki  :bash: 
generalnie, to KMT wychodzi mi drożej niż Wikęd, jedynie to pochwyty mają tańsze i w tej cenie bym wzięła  :wink: 

co do okna, to przespałam się z tym, ale jednak świadomość posiadania okna o tak słabych parametrach nie dawała mi spać spokojnie hłe hłe – żartuję oczywiście, ale postanowiłam zrobić małe obliczenia
oczywiście od razu wyjaśniam, że zdaję sobie sprawę, że moje obliczenia mogą być błędne, do tego założenia różnicy temperatur są mało realne, do tego przyjęłam stały koszt kWh, ale do rzeczy:

jako, że okno ma być w łazience i zakładamy tam nieco wyższą temp niż w pozostałych pomieszczeniach, to w pierwszym wariancie przyjęłam 24° różnicy temp. wewn i zewn przez pół roku i przez drugie pół 10°
w drugim wariancie przyjęłam 20° różnicy temperatur przez 10 mcy i 4° przez 2 mce

dla przypomnienia okno 120x220:
z kopułą Uw=1,2 Ug=1,1 cena: 3 390
bez kopuły Uw=0,7 Ug=0,5 cena 4 572

wychodzi mi, że różnica w oknie zwróci mi się po przynajmniej 16 latach, a może i 30tu  – mogę nie doczekać  :big lol: 

pozostaje jeszcze estetyka i kwestia gustu –  no tu już każdy dopłaca według własnego uznania
to bez kopuły ładniejsze, ale czy warte tych 1200zł, w końcu oglądać je będę tylko od spodu..

----------


## chilli banana

od wczoraj małż paćka ściany, znaczy się tynkuje piwnicę 
montaż bramy ponoć w przyszłym tygodniu
muszę przyznać, że ładnie to wygląda – nabierze takiej wprawy, że może w całym domu wytynkuje  :big lol:

----------


## sebcioc55

> na dach mój mąż chce położyć styropian i papę


styropian OK, ale papa jest BE. Przeliczcie sobie ile by wam wyszła EPDM w jednym bądź dwóch kawałkach. Uderz do Andrzeja, M.A.G'a tutaj z forum. Powie Ci co i jak i za ile  :wink:  Wg mnie to jedyne słuszne rozwiązanie na dach płaski. Pewniej no i duuuużo mniej roboty., a cenowo to porównaj sobie. Chętnie się dowiem jak to u was wyjdzie.

----------


## chilli banana

> styropian OK, ale papa jest BE. Przeliczcie sobie ile by wam wyszła EPDM w jednym bądź dwóch kawałkach. Uderz do Andrzeja, M.A.G'a tutaj z forum. Powie Ci co i jak i za ile  Wg mnie to jedyne słuszne rozwiązanie na dach płaski. Pewniej no i duuuużo mniej roboty., a cenowo to porównaj sobie. Chętnie się dowiem jak to u was wyjdzie.


Rozmawialiśmy kiedyś na ten temat, mojego męża ciężko przekonać jak się na coś zdecyduje 
Co nie znaczy, że nie spróbuję  :big lol: 
Najpierw jednak okna i urlop  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

wg mnie EPDM w każdym aspekcie jest lepsze. Ogarnijcie sobie cene i wtedy zobaczycie  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

> wg mnie EPDM w każdym aspekcie jest lepsze. Ogarnijcie sobie cene i wtedy zobaczycie


No ja na forum tu wszystko rozkminiam, więc  na pewno wrzucę wyceny  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Mamy stropodach  :wave: 
zacieraczkę wypożyczyliśmy, wyszło idealnie - mucha nie siada:



pomagali wujek i dwaj znajomi









tu widać kilkuprocentowe nachylenie 





widok na taras - może kiedyś postawimy tu basen..



i na ogródek z naszym pięknym trójmiejskim parkiem w tle



małe, ale cieszą oko:





podsumowanie kosztów: 17m3 po 225, udało się utargować 50 zł  :wink:  czyli 3775zł
zacieraczka 200
wibrator 60/70 (małż nie pamięta)

jutro może podłączymy zraszacz, to będzie za nas podlewał a co  :big lol:

----------


## surgi22

Chłop się starał jak mógł a Ty mu od małża wymyślasz  :big grin:  :no:

----------


## chilli banana

> Chłop się starał jak mógł a Ty mu od małża wymyślasz


To tak pieszczotliwie  :big lol:

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał dobrej roboty! Podziwiam, 3 poziomy i jeszcze płaski dach. Ile to roboty, zbrojenia i betonu. Szacun  :cool:

----------


## zolw82

Możesz opisać bardziej szczegółowo proces zacierania mechanicznego ? Po jakim czasie od wyłania nastąpiło zacieranie itp.

----------


## chilli banana

> Kawał dobrej roboty! Podziwiam, 3 poziomy i jeszcze płaski dach. Ile to roboty, zbrojenia i betonu. Szacun


dzięki walec7_7 za dobre słowo  :smile:  





> Możesz opisać bardziej szczegółowo proces zacierania mechanicznego ? Po jakim czasie od wyłania nastąpiło zacieranie itp.


jakieś 2 godziny po skończeniu zalewania betonem, ale było bardzo ciepło i beton szybko wiązał
małż mówi, że maszyna waży z 80kg, więc jak ty już możesz wejść na beton, to możesz wrzucać i maszynę, nie zapadnie się  :wink: 
no i przy wrzucaniu jej na strop warto mierzyć siły na zamiary  :wink: 
tu jeszcze takie fotki:





jak za mocno ciągnie, możesz podlać wodą
mamy tam ok. 70m2 i zeszło ok. 2 godzin

----------


## chilli banana

mamy bramę  :smile: 







generalnie, z montażu małż nie jest zadowolony, jutro ekipa ma przyjechać na poprawki, bo coś strasznie skrzypi 
wprawne oko małża wychwyciło krzywy montaż prowadnic, zobaczymy co panowie powiedzą 
jest też kilka innych aspektów natury estetycznej, ale to jutro może fotki wrzucę, bo dziś już padam

podpisałam też umowę na okno dachowe 
wszystkie poprzednie ceny o kant d..py można rozbić, bo Pani się pomyliła i podawała ceny dla okna 120x120 zamiast 120x220
ale z uwagi na swój błąd, podzieliła się z nami trochę swoim rabatem
tak więc finalnie, za płaskie okno płacimy 4900 (model DXG, ug 0,92, uw 1,1– słabo..)

----------


## Norbi89

Widzę boróweczki są  :smile:  Sami mamy 10 krzaczków  :smile: 
Czy daliście jakieś ocieplenie na ościeża bramy ?

----------


## chilli banana

> Widzę boróweczki są  Sami mamy 10 krzaczków 
> Czy daliście jakieś ocieplenie na ościeża bramy ?


nie, brama jest montowana od wewnątrz, nic tam nie dawaliśmy


**************************************************  **

urlopik nam się już skończył kilka dni temu, pora więc nadrobić zaległości w dzienniku

kilka fotek z roszalowanym stropodachem:









małż wziął się za 'prund'





wg projektu miał być min. 70 cm w ziemi i jest









jest i pierwsza skrzynka w budynku  :smile: 



zabrał się też za attykę dachu - pierwsza warstwa z pustaków:







szalunki pod wieniec:





tu 9-cio metrowe zbrojenie wieńca





kończy też zbrojenie murka oporowego, żeby wszystko zalać za jednym zamachem:





dziś ułożył też pierwszą warstwę ścianek działowych:









sen z oczu spędza mi teraz ten felerny montaż okien
wikęd robi MOWO illbrucka, kotew nie robią
oknoplast też kręci głową na kotwy
drutex życzy sobie za kotwy praktycznie tyle, co za MOWO, a jeszcze uszczelnienie będzie po naszej stronie
jak tu życ  :roll eyes:

----------


## walec7_7

Wow! Kawał roboty zrobiliście  :smile:  A jak to wygląda, szacun  :big tongue:  Chciałbym mieć wszystko tak przemyślane i zaplanowane jak Wy, wtedy się aż robić chce  :yes:

----------


## _arek_

Łoooo faktycznie roboty od groma pełen szacun dla męża że ogarnia to wszystko, bo jest co robić.... 

Widzę bramka już też zamontowana.... i jak zadowolona jesteś z samego jej wykonana/jakości jako samego elementu ??  Bo czytam, że z montażu to średnio raczej.  Ja swoich jeszcze nie odebrałem, bo kasy z kredytu jeszcze nie ma więc tylko zaliczkę wpłaciliśmy  :smile:   Przed nami też wybór okien i zastanawiamy się miedzy Oknoplast - Veka i lokalny producent na profilach Schuco. Chociaż jak wiadomo profil to tylko część okna i okucia pakiety szybowe i cała reszta tez wazna a montaż too połowa sukcesu.  My raczej tylko na taśmach plus 2/3cm w ociepleniu będziemy montować.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wow! Kawał roboty zrobiliście  A jak to wygląda, szacun  Chciałbym mieć wszystko tak przemyślane i zaplanowane jak Wy, wtedy się aż robić chce


dzięki walec7_7 za miłe słowa, to tylko pozory  :big lol: 
małymi etapami do przodu..





> Łoooo faktycznie roboty od groma pełen szacun dla męża że ogarnia to wszystko, bo jest co robić.... 
> 
> Widzę bramka już też zamontowana.... i jak zadowolona jesteś z samego jej wykonana/jakości jako samego elementu ??  Bo czytam, że z montażu to średnio raczej.  Ja swoich jeszcze nie odebrałem, bo kasy z kredytu jeszcze nie ma więc tylko zaliczkę wpłaciliśmy   Przed nami też wybór okien i zastanawiamy się miedzy Oknoplast - Veka i lokalny producent na profilach Schuco. Chociaż jak wiadomo profil to tylko część okna i okucia pakiety szybowe i cała reszta tez wazna a montaż too połowa sukcesu.  My raczej tylko na taśmach plus 2/3cm w ociepleniu będziemy montować.


brama cóż, małż twierdzi, że wykonanie wygląda jak chińszczyzna, prowadnice bez polotu, napęd też 
jedynie panele ok (no to dość istotny element jednak  :big lol: )
to opinia mojego męża, ja tam nie mam porównania, bo to moja pierwsza brama, wszystko działa :wink: 
panowie montażyści też wszystko poprawili, co im nie wyszło za pierwszym razem, przykleili nowe uszczelki, wyrównali uszczelki na panelach

----------


## chilli banana

mały update z ostatniego tygodnia na placu boju  :big lol: 

małż przygotował kotłownię pod wylanie betonu 









ścianki działowe powstają:



ukradliśmy trochę miejsca z garderoby dziewczyn i postnowiliśmy zrobić 2 wnęki w łazience



tutaj z lewej wnęka pod prysznic, następna pod pralkę i suszarkę



to mi wygląda na naszą sypialnię, a ta wnęka pod ścianą to nasza garderoba, coś mała hmmm



tu pewnie wyoblenie pod papę małż zrobił



z ciekawostek - w poniedziałek pomiar okien
nic sensownego z montażem nie wymyśliliśmy, wysuniemy jedynie ze 2 centymetry
dalej nie wiemy, czy PSK, czy HST
dalej nie wiemy, czy czarny/antracyt czy białe (to też zależy od suwanki, bo PSK tylko biała w naszym rozmiarze)
dalej nie wiemy, czy otwierane, czy fixy
dalej nie wiemy, czy podziałki w dużych oknach, czy szyby hartowane bez podziałki
także ten teges, niech już szkoła się zacznie, może chwila będzie na zebranie myśli  :big lol: 
we wtorek beton
kończą nam się pustaki, więc małż pewnie zacznie murować ścianę z cegły w kuchni

----------


## B_i_U

Witam
Wszystko wygląda rzeczywiście bardzo profesjonalnie. Szacun.
My też mamy podobne rozterki z oknami tzn. z ich podziałem. Chcielibyśmy fixy bez podziałów ale się trochę boimy.

Czyżbym tam na stropodachu widział wpusty dachowe. Jakie konkretnie stosujecie, czy podgrzewane, ile ich będzie, jakie rury spustowe i jaka średnica? Jakieś rzygacze przewidujecie? Ja właśnie kupiłem EPDM ale z wpustami się wstrzymałem.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## walec7_7

Mamy wysunięte 2 cm, za namową żony i zabawy wszystkimi rodzajami okien przesuwnych mamy HST, częściowo fixy, a częściowo otwierane, jednak otworzyć czasem warto. Do tego podziałki w dużych oknach (stoją koło HST) i ładnie się komponują. Możesz sobie zerknąć do mojego tematu  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Witam
> Wszystko wygląda rzeczywiście bardzo profesjonalnie. Szacun.
> My też mamy podobne rozterki z oknami tzn. z ich podziałem. Chcielibyśmy fixy bez podziałów ale się trochę boimy.
> 
> Czyżbym tam na stropodachu widział wpusty dachowe. Jakie konkretnie stosujecie, czy podgrzewane, ile ich będzie, jakie rury spustowe i jaka średnica? Jakieś rzygacze przewidujecie? Ja właśnie kupiłem EPDM ale z wpustami się wstrzymałem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


dzięki B_i_U za miłe słowa
dokładnie te same rozterki mamy odnośnie okien, i tak zmniejszyliśmy okna w stosunku do projektu, ale i tak na 90% weźmiemy z podziałem, bo przeszklenia wychodzą 6,75m2
te wpusty, które mwidać na zdjęciach, to robił mój mąż z nierdzewki, mamy je zamontowane na stropie parteru
na piętrze zaś będą takie o średnicy 150:

http://www.prinzcieszyn.pl/wpusty-da...oczne-okragle/

nie są podgrzewane, bo mój mąż uważa, że to trochę przerost formy nad treścią, bo woda i tak może w rurze zamarznąć
rzygacze pewnie samorobne
powiedz, ile ci wyszedł EPDM - z tego, co się orientowałam, to ceny są ok. 50zł/m2, mój mąż jednak jest zdecydowany na papę





> Mamy wysunięte 2 cm, za namową żony i zabawy wszystkimi rodzajami okien przesuwnych mamy HST, częściowo fixy, a częściowo otwierane, jednak otworzyć czasem warto. Do tego podziałki w dużych oknach (stoją koło HST) i ładnie się komponują. Możesz sobie zerknąć do mojego tematu


oo to idę jeszcze raz zobaczyć  :wink: 
no i chyba zrobimy tylko 2 cm bo na kotwy nikt nam nie chce zrobić, a na mowo illbrucka to szkoda kasy

----------


## B_i_U

Nasze największe okno to 2,9(s) x 2,5(h) = 7,25m2 więc jeszcze większe, chociaż wysokość nie stanowi problemu.
A EPDM dużo taniej kupiliśmy ale na razie nie jestem upoważniony żeby podawać konkretną kwotę. 
Wpusty też pewnie kupię nie ogrzewane ale za to dam duże średnice i więcej sztuk.

----------


## chilli banana

> Nasze największe okno to 2,9(s) x 2,5(h) = 7,25m2 więc jeszcze większe, chociaż wysokość nie stanowi problemu.
> A EPDM dużo taniej kupiliśmy ale na razie nie jestem upoważniony żeby podawać konkretną kwotę. 
> Wpusty też pewnie kupię nie ogrzewane ale za to dam duże średnice i więcej sztuk.


acha, rozumiem, dobra, będę śledzić twój dziennik  :smile: 
my w projekcie mamy okna 2,7x2,75, ale je zmniejszyliśmy, a w sumie mogliśmy zostawić, bo wychodzi na to, że i tak z tym podziałem zrobimy

----------


## _arek_

U naz też okienne rozterki, chociaż kolr wybrany mamy... biały  :smile:  Chwilę się wachaliśmy nad jasnym/siwym, czy jak to by określić, ale jednak prawdopodobnie biały. 
Mojej  Ani zawsze sie białe podobały, więc zostało. Wachanie mamy miedzy Veka czy Schuco. No i cały czas lepszej oferty szukamy.   Poza tym też mix jogurtowy jak u walca fixy, uchylne  i otwierane, bo czasem fajnie otworzyć  :smile: 

Co do HST vs PSK bierz HST. Ta wielka klama w PSK  jest słaba i łatwość otwierania w HST. W PSK trzeba normalnie zamykanie jak rytułał przeprowadzać  :wink:  Byłem kiedyś u znajomego to nie pozwolił mi zamknąć bo nie umiem  :smile: 

Montaż taśmy rozprężne i 99% wysunięte 2/3cm. Chociaż nie powiem że zainteresowała mnie opcja jaką walec u siebie zeobił.

----------


## chilli banana

> U naz też okienne rozterki, chociaż kolr wybrany mamy... biały  Chwilę się wachaliśmy nad jasnym/siwym, czy jak to by określić, ale jednak prawdopodobnie biały. 
> Mojej  Ani zawsze sie białe podobały, więc zostało. Wachanie mamy miedzy Veka czy Schuco. No i cały czas lepszej oferty szukamy.   Poza tym też mix jogurtowy jak u walca fixy, uchylne  i otwierane, bo czasem fajnie otworzyć 
> 
> Co do HST vs PSK bierz HST. Ta wielka klama w PSK  jest słaba i łatwość otwierania w HST. W PSK trzeba normalnie zamykanie jak rytułał przeprowadzać  Byłem kiedyś u znajomego to nie pozwolił mi zamknąć bo nie umiem 
> 
> Montaż taśmy rozprężne i 99% wysunięte 2/3cm. Chociaż nie powiem że zainteresowała mnie opcja jaką walec u siebie zeobił.


dziś mieliśmy pomiar, na dniach wycena w antracycie i białym i wtedy podejmiemy decyzję
bierzemy HST
PSK brałam pod uwagę tylko dlatego, że mojemu mężowi bardziej odpowiada, ale jednak dzieciaki nie dadzą rady z PSK, więc ostatecznie zrezygnowaliśmy z tej opcji
ja już ofert nie szukam, mam ze 20 wycen, jeśli nie więcej, a i tak bierzemy od kolesia od bramy, z montażu której mąż nie był zadowolony  :big lol: 
ale fajnie się z nim gada, a montażyści ostatecznie wszystko poprawili, więc spoko
uchylnych w końcu nie bierzemy, bo musielibyśmy nasze 2—metrowe okna dzielić, a to jednak znowu nam popsuje konstrukcję budynku
muszę doczytać, co walec zrobił, bo skupiłam się na zdjęciach  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

znajomy widok:



zamówiliśmy 11m3 betonu b20 (2200zł), zabrakło ok. 1m3 na nasz murek oporowy







i kotłownia



dostaliśmy wycenę okien, co ciekawe ceny są już nieznacznie wyższe niż na początku lipca
nasz sprzedawca twierdzi, żę teraz będą rosły, a w styczniu-lutym zaczną spadać
termin realizacji 15-18 październik
zostaniemy raczej przy białych, dopłata do antracytu 5k
wszystkie fixy, oprócz HSa i okna tarasowego na piętrze

----------


## chilli banana

jeszcze a propos wczorajszego wymiarowania okien - nasz człowiek pełen podziwu dla małża za dokładność, precyzję i laser w oku  :big lol: 
okazało się, że na tych 4 dużych otworach okiennych mamy ok. 2-3 mm różnicy w wysokości, a nasz człowiek mówi, że ma teraz taką inwestycję, gdzie jest 4 cm (!) różnicy na jednej ścianie  :jaw drop: 

roboty na budowie pełno, dziś telefon, że zrobili nam już okno dachowe
kurza twarz, a my jeszcze dachu nie mamy przygotowane

aktualnie małż robi murek oporowy - choć mam nadzieję, że jednak ten dach zacznie robić, co by okno na podwórku nie leżało

----------


## chilli banana

u nas ciąg dalszy murowania ścian działowych i murka oporowego
oraz wydatki, wydatki wydatki...
kupiliśmy 7 palet pustaków 12 po 4,1 
co ciekawe, 20 gr taniej niż w lutym  :wink:  
ale to chyba tylko dlatego, że nas już znają  :big lol: 
wyszło 1290, bo odliczyli kaucję za 41 palet z lutego (cena pustaków 2066)
zamówiliśmy też drzwi wejściowe i okna
otwór robiliśmy pod Wikędy, potem na 90% byliśmy zdecydowani na KMT, bo salon, z którego bierzemy okna nie ma Wikędów
koniec końców wzięliśmy takie drewniane Parmaxy 



nawet nam wejdą w nasz otwór  :smile: 

spodobał nam się kolor  :yes:  i okna też wzięliśmy w tym kolorze, a już miały być białe, bo duża dopłata, ale dobiliśmy targu  :big lol: 
w pakiecie z drzwiami dostaliśmy upust 
drzwi 5k z montażem, okna 26k
okna w sypialniach będą miały kolor jednostronny
już dawno nie cieszył mnie tak żaden zakup budowlany  :big lol: 
montaż okien 15-18 października
termin oczekiwania na drzwi 12 tygodni
dostaniemy drzwi zastępcze i fajnie, bo przynajmniej się nie zniszczą przy wylewkach i tynkach  :cool:

----------


## _arek_

No i fajnie, w końcu koniec rozterek drzwiowo-okiennych  :smile:   U nas jeszcze wybór trwa a co ciekawe to byliśmy teraz w jeszcze jednym salonie i też nam bardzo w oko wpadł podobny kolor jak twoje drzwi... ciekawe czy nie taki sam  :big lol:   Też miały być białe, bo trochę szkoda nam było $$ no i jakoś żadem kolor tak do końca nam nie podchodził, ale teraz też nie wiem czy nie damy troszkę więcej $$ i nie weźmiemy tych siwych... Tym bardziej że bramę i drzwi właśnie już takie mamy... Na poniedziałek mamy dostać wycenę.

----------


## chilli banana

> No i fajnie, w końcu koniec rozterek drzwiowo-okiennych


do poniedziałku wieczora mam czas, żeby zmienić kolor  :big lol: 




> tych siwych... Tym bardziej że bramę i drzwi właśnie już takie mamy... Na poniedziałek mamy dostać wycenę.


elephant grey mi lepiej brzmi  :wink:  choć to pewnie jeszcze inna barwa szarego  :wink: 
idę zobaczyć do was jak wygląda
w bloku naszym mamy balustrady w tym kolorze i część elewacji, ale pewnie bym nie wzięła stolarki w takim kolorze, gdyby nie te drzwi w salonie, jakoś przykłuły mój wzrok

**********************************************

a tymczasem taka sytuacja:







przy okazji kilka fotek murka:





tu te szalunki, na które zabrakło nam już betonu:



w środku zapomniałam zrobić fotki,a ścianki działowe już dość wysokie

----------


## _arek_

U nas niestety pustki w temacie... ładowarka do lapka padła a z tel. kiepsko. Dla mnie to siwy  :big lol:  nawet nie znam katalogowej nazwy,  ale mi też wpadł w oko. W salonie Vetrex u nas w miasreczku był w nim HS zrobiony. Jedyne co to w tych profilach Veki nie pasuje to  szerokie łączenie okleiny w narożniku. W oknoplaście mają to fajniej zrobione
jak włosek.

----------


## chilli banana

> U nas niestety pustki w temacie... ładowarka do lapka padła a z tel. kiepsko. Dla mnie to siwy  nawet nie znam katalogowej nazwy,  ale mi też wpadł w oko. W salonie Vetrex u nas w miasreczku był w nim HS zrobiony. Jedyne co to w tych profilach Veki nie pasuje to  szerokie łączenie okleiny w narożniku. W oknoplaście mają to fajniej zrobione
> jak włosek.


 Właśnie widzę że dziury jeszcze w dzienniku, ale już zamontowane tak?
Katalogowej nazwy to ja tez nie znam, co najwyżej nr RAL  :wink: 
Nie rzucily mi się w oczy te łączenia, mam nadzieję że będzie dobrze, my drutex wzięlismy.

----------


## _arek_

Nawet właśnie jeszcze nie zamówione  :big tongue:  Miały być białe ale teraz po tej wizycie czekamy na wycenę tych siwych.... a czas leci...

----------


## zolw82

> U nas niestety pustki w temacie... ładowarka do lapka padła a z tel. kiepsko. Dla mnie to siwy  nawet nie znam katalogowej nazwy,  ale mi też wpadł w oko. W salonie Vetrex u nas w miasreczku był w nim HS zrobiony. Jedyne co to w tych profilach Veki nie pasuje to  szerokie łączenie okleiny w narożniku. W oknoplaście mają to fajniej zrobione
> jak włosek.


to sie nazywa zgrzew na nitkę i vetrex też go stosuje, wynika on z procesu produkcji, to roboty zgrzewają profile i wtedy jest on taki cienki, a jak ręcznie to jest szeroki nie estetyczny. 

wiecha super profi zrobiona, gratuluję

----------


## chilli banana

> to sie nazywa zgrzew na nitkę i vetrex też go stosuje, wynika on z procesu produkcji, to roboty zgrzewają profile i wtedy jest on taki cienki, a jak ręcznie to jest szeroki nie estetyczny.


Panowie nie wiem o czym mówicie  :no: 
znaczy domyślam się, ale jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza, przynjamniej na razie  :big lol: 





> wiecha super profi zrobiona, gratuluję


dzięki, mama robiła, my byśmy pewnie takiej nie ukręcili  :wink: 

**************************************************  ***

mały update:

ceglana ściana w kuchni - małż nie jest zadwolony z efektu (poziome fugi 2mm mniejsze niż pionowe - really  :jaw drop: ), dla mnie bomba:





na piętrze działówki już wysoko i od razu te pomieszczenia się większe wydają:





spiżarnia też się robi:





kotłownia:



widok na całą klatkę schodową - od piwnicy po strop:



wczoraj przyjechało okno dachowe, chwilę jeszcze musi poczekać:



zamówiliśmy komin z nierdzewki
szukamy kominka, pewnie weźmiemy od Piotra z forum

----------


## e_gregor

Powiedz mężowi żeby sie napił piwa albo poszukał sobie jakiegos zajęcia bo sie nudzi i przemyśla. Pięknie wygląda ten poczatek ceglanej ściany

----------


## micbarpia

Fuga w scianie wyglada super, natomiast... wiem jak potrafi przeklamywac obiektyw przy zdjeciu wiec zapytam: czy tam na srodku zdjecia jest delikatny garb bo widac jakby nie bylo poziomu juz od bloczka a potem na cegle? Pewnie zludzenie :smile: ... ale jesli nie to to bym poprawil :smile:

----------


## _arek_

> zamówiliśmy komin z nierdzewki
> szukamy kominka, pewnie weźmiemy od Piotra z forum



Mogłabyś napisać coś więcej o tym kominie co jak do czego i zkąd ?? To jakiś tymczasowy ma być czy już docelowy ? Będzie widoczny, czy to jakiś wkład do ceramiki ?

Też aktualnie poszukujemy jakiegoś komina do kozy, tylko my chcemy właśnie żeby był widoczny od piecyka do samego stropu/sufitu....

Poza tym to nie wiem czy twój  mąż to nie jakiś cyborg ??!!  
Tu ściana, tam ścianka, w międzyczasie murek a w wolnej chwili jeszcze gdzieś beton wyleje   :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

> Powiedz mężowi żeby sie napił piwa albo poszukał sobie jakiegos zajęcia bo sie nudzi i przemyśla. Pięknie wygląda ten poczatek ceglanej ściany


dzięki  :smile:  sam przeczyta, bo to mój najwierniejszy fan, jeśli chodzi o śledzenie dziennika  :big lol: 




> Fuga w scianie wyglada super, natomiast... wiem jak potrafi przeklamywac obiektyw przy zdjeciu wiec zapytam: czy tam na srodku zdjecia jest delikatny garb bo widac jakby nie bylo poziomu juz od bloczka a potem na cegle? Pewnie zludzenie... ale jesli nie to to bym poprawil


dzięki micbarpia, te cegły są mocno wyszczerbione, więc to może być złudzenie przez fugę
tu fotka z trochę innej perspektywy, ja tam nic nie widzę, ale zobaczę, co małż powie  :wink: 






> Mogłabyś napisać coś więcej o tym kominie co jak do czego i zkąd ?? To jakiś tymczasowy ma być czy już docelowy ? Będzie widoczny, czy to jakiś wkład do ceramiki ?
> 
> Też aktualnie poszukujemy jakiegoś komina do kozy, tylko my chcemy właśnie żeby był widoczny od piecyka do samego stropu/sufitu....
> 
> Poza tym to nie wiem czy twój  mąż to nie jakiś cyborg ??!!  
> Tu ściana, tam ścianka, w międzyczasie murek a w wolnej chwili jeszcze gdzieś beton wyleje


_arek_ ja raczej dodaję zdjęcia co kilka dni, więc się kumuluje
poza tym, ciasno nam w 5tkę na naszym mieszkaniu, więc siedzi na budowie od rana do wieczora
nie żeby było luźniej, tylko żeby szybciej skończyć co nie  :big lol: 

komin mój mąż będzie murował z cegły, a wkład robimy na zamówienie z nierdzewki, nie będzie widoczny, choć takie mi też się podobają
kominek z płaszczem wodnym, już docelowe wszystko robimy

----------


## chilli banana

one-man job:



teraz, jak nie ma rusztowania na tej klatce schodowej, to ta przestrzeń naprawdę robi wrażenie - niemal 10m wysokości





pierwsza ściana działowa skończona  :wave: 
kotłownia:





@micbarpia, małż mówi, że było wybrzuszenie, zlikwidował  :wink: 



ta ścianka nie pójdzie tak szybko, jak pustaki..

----------


## chilli banana

OGŁOSZENIA parafialne

jakby ktoś wiedział, czy na forum można od kogoś dostać dobrą cenę na rurki miedziane 28mm
i kable elektryczne (YDYp 3x1,5 i 3x2,5)
to bardzo proszę o info tu lub PW

DZIĘKUJĘ  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Sebcio coś tam taniej załatwia. A czy miedź to zapytaj.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki aiki  :smile:  sprawdzę  :smile: 

************************************************
dzisiaj mała fotorelacja z układania cegły  – muszę to udokumentować, bo małż mówi, że to pierwsza warstwa nie na klęcząco  :big lol: 
tak w ogóle to myślałam, że on to tak cegła po cegle lepi dopasowuje, mierzy, a to kurczę normalnie zautomatyzowany proces  :wink: 

na deskach odmierzone i zaznaczone kolejne poziomy sznurka/cegieł 



dwa pręciki i jechane











no, teraz to już z górki
a potem jeszcze komin  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update

w minionym tygodniu mało się działo na budowie, bo małż zdobywa szlify w nowym fachu
na początek ściana  :wiggle: 



dotarł zamówiony przez nas 13m komin (3,2k PLN)



Pan Piotr @(Kominki Piotr Batura) doradził nam w sprawie kominka z płaszczem wodnym i tu zdaliśmy się całkowicie na jego doświadczenie i zakupiilśmy Romotop Heat W 2g 59.50.01
udało nam się znaleźć w cenie 5,5k PLN



w zestawie była jeszcze rękawiczka  :big lol: 

żeby nie było, że tylko wciąż wydajemy i wydajemy  :wink: 
sprzedaliśmy 320 sztuk naszych stempli po 4 i 4,5zł
tym sposobem wpadło 1510 PLN do naszego budowlanego budżetu, czy mam pisać, że już to zagospodarowaliśmy?  :big lol:

----------


## Kamil_

Ściana miażdży system! Naprawdę extra!

----------


## chilli banana

> Ściana miażdży system! Naprawdę extra!


dzięki Kamil za miłe słowa  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Sciana zajebista... super to wyglada!! Maz daje rade!

----------


## walec7_7

Ściana zawodowa! Świetna!

----------


## chilli banana

> Sciana zajebista... super to wyglada!! Maz daje rade!





> Ściana zawodowa! Świetna!


dzięki Panowie  :smile: 

jeszcze kominek będzie  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Niejeden fachman mógłby się uczyć od samorobów. Pomimo, że nie są to moje klimaty to fajnie wygląda.

----------


## chilli banana

> Niejeden fachman mógłby się uczyć od samorobów. Pomimo, że nie są to moje klimaty to fajnie wygląda.


dziękuję  :smile: 

************************************************

witam po miesięcznej przerwie - problemy z laptopem, ale mam nadzieję, że uda mi się nagonić fotorelację  :wink: 

za dużo w sumie się nie działo na budowie, bo fucha małża, która miała trwać dobry tydzien, przeciągnęła się do 3 tygodni, a jeszcze nie jest skończona  :roll eyes: 
nie mniej jednak, udało się zrobić schody do piwnicy, zalać betonem kolejną część murka oporowego i nadproża
no i największa zmiana - mamy okna  :wiggle: 



kuchnia:



nasza sypialnia i widok na nasz wspaniały Trójmieski Park:



kilka fotek na dziś, a od jutra postaram się nadgonić

----------


## ufbufkruf

Widoki cudowne. Pozazdrościć.

----------


## aiki

Stukneli Cię na klamki. U mnie były razem z oknem.

----------


## chilli banana

> Widoki cudowne. Pozazdrościć.


dziękuję  :wink: 





> Stukneli Cię na klamki. U mnie były razem z oknem.


dali zniżkę  :wink: 

**************************
nadrabiając zaległości 

- ściana z cegły jeszcze nieskończona, jedynie małż zrobił otwory na gniazdka i wywiercił dziury w cegłach na rurki



szalunki pod beton:



i po zalaniu:







wyszło elegancko:







zamówiliśmy 8m3 (1430 PLN), zostało dobre pół metra, ale podzieliliśmy się z sąsiadem  :wink: 

pomagał wujas i znajomy, ja mialam swój udział w wyrównywaniu poziomu schodów  :wink: 





masakra, jak to jest wysoko jak się tak stoi na krawędzi..



tutaj małż chce postawić ścianę, a pod schodami trzymać ziemniaki - zapomniał chyba, że może jemy z trzy kilo ziemniaków przez cały rok  :roll eyes: 
ale spoko, zawsze można wrzucić tam jakieś winko  :wiggle: 



wylaliśmy też stopę (??) pod komin



zakupiliśmy też papę na dach - jednak papa, nie membrana EPDM, membranę znaleźliśmy najtaniej po ok. 50zł/m2, za papę o dobrych parametrach i po zniżkach zapłaciliśmy ok. 16zł/m2 (5900 całość)
przy dachu będąc, zakupiliśmy też grunt pod papę (410zł) i pomalowaliśmy tym śmierdzącym mazidłem, ale nie mam fotki tego etapu

kupiliśmy też drewno do kominka (buk) 12m3 po 190zł (2200)



zamontowaliśmy też kilka kamer, w tym zewnętrzne, żeby spać trochę spokojniej  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Elegancko to wyglada... ciekaw jestem zieleni u was dookola domu bo sama bryla stwarza juz ciekawe mozliwosci zagoapdarowania ogrodu

----------


## chilli banana

> Elegancko to wyglada... ciekaw jestem zieleni u was dookola domu bo sama bryla stwarza juz ciekawe mozliwosci zagoapdarowania ogrodu


dzięki micbarpia  :smile: 

jak na razie zasadziliśmy 400 choinek   :big lol:  i kilka drzewek owocowych
pewnie lata miną, nim uporządkujemy teren dookoła, bo niestety już $$ się kończą, a tu jeszcze cały środek trzeba wykończyć..

----------


## micbarpia

Zaraz swieta to podreperujwxie budzet choinkami :tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Zaraz swieta to podreperujwxie budzet choinkami


taki jest plan  :wink:  ale to tak za 3-4 lata pewnie

----------


## chilli banana

Montaż okien odbył się bezproblemowo, ekipa super się spisała, zostały kosmetyczne poprawki, ale to pewnie już po tynkach ich zaprosimy

cóż, chłopakom nie chciało się rozstawiać rusztowania..



HS montowali bez szyby





szyby przyjechały w takiej ramie:



po raz pierwszy na budowie mój mąż chodził i patrzał  :big lol: 



a panowie pracowali:



dzieciakom się podoba, choć trochę marudzą, że dookoła domu trzeba teraz chodzić  :wink: 
ptaki zresztą też nam się po szybach tłuką..



bez tych naklejek dopiero będzie efekt







wyjście na taras - klamkę zamontujemy w późniejszym etapie



betonowe słupy zniknęly przy tych oknach:



no i tymczasowe drzwi wejściowe - na nasze czekamy do grudnia

----------


## chilli banana

Witam po 3 miesięcznej  :jaw drop:  przerwie.
Nie nadrobię chyba waszych dzienników, ale mam nadzieję, że wszystkim idzie praca zgodnie z założeniami  :yes: 

U nas niewiele się działo, powoli się rozkręcamy, zbieramy siły  :big lol: 
Z takich większych zmian, to w połowie grudnia doczekaliśmy się w końcu drzwi zewnętrznych  :smile: 



Teraz bierzemy się za wiercenie otworów i elektrykę. 
Muszę też kupić skrętkę. 

Czy ktoś obeznany w temacie mógłby polecić dobrą jakościową skrętkę? 
Wyczytałam, żeby brać miedzianą, na coś jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy ktoś obeznany w temacie mógłby polecić dobrą jakościową skrętkę? 
> Wyczytałam, żeby brać miedzianą, na coś jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?


Proszę bardzo <TUTAJ>  :wink:  wg mnie najlepszy stosunek ceny do jakości. Już trochę tego położyłem i nie mam zastrzeżeń. Oczywiście są lepsze i droższe, ale w domu nie zauważysz różnicy.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki Seba  :smile:  ten właśnie mam w koszyku  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

czas odświeżyć dziennik, bo kurzem zarasta.. 
za dużo nie zrobiliśmy, więc szału nie będzie  :wink: 
ukończona ściana z cegły:





ściana w piwnicy - pierwotnie chyba małż nie miał w planie jej stawiać, ale tak będzie praktyczniej



powstało takie pomieszczenie - nota bene najchłodniejsze w całym domu, bo nieogrzewane 
docelowo to pewnie będzie piwniczka, na razie tam nie wchodzę - przeraża mnie ta skrzynia  :big lol:  



piwnica w całej okazałości:



i poprowadzona elektryka:



jeden kibelek wmontowany w ścianę:



na koniec jakżeby mogło zabraknąć - widok z naszej sypialni  :smile: 



park trójmiejski zimą:



a u nas na tapecie teraz kable elektryczne:



dziś już zaświeciło światło w salonie - czuć dom  :yes:

----------


## zolw82

Zajefajna ta piwnica, powierzchnia warsztatowa jak marzenie, bardzo dobre te posunięcie z upchaniem stelażu od wc w ścianie, zawsze mnie irytowały te odstające geberity od ściany, dlatego zrobiłem podobnie jak wy tyle ze przewidziałem to przy murowaniu i zrobiłem odrazu wnękę z bloczka 11,5cm zamiast 24cm.

----------


## agb

Właśnie sobie przypomniałem, że u siebie miałem te wnęki zostawić  :Lol:  No cóż...

----------


## chilli banana

> Zajefajna ta piwnica, powierzchnia warsztatowa jak marzenie, bardzo dobre te posunięcie z upchaniem stelażu od wc w ścianie, zawsze mnie irytowały te odstające geberity od ściany, dlatego zrobiłem podobnie jak wy tyle ze przewidziałem to przy murowaniu i zrobiłem odrazu wnękę z bloczka 11,5cm zamiast 24cm.


piwnica do dyspozycji męża i tak jak piszesz, będzie to warsztat

bardzo dobre rozwiązanie z tym węższym bloczkiem, my z mężem niestety mamy całkiem inne wizje urządzenia łazienek  :wink: 
dopiero dochodzimy do konsensusu i niestety w dolnej tez będzie kuł..





> Właśnie sobie przypomniałem, że u siebie miałem te wnęki zostawić  No cóż...


 :big lol:  nie dość, że trzeba tyle spraw przemyśleć, to potem jeszcze pamiętać na każdym etapie  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

jak zawsze przychodzę tu po poradę  :wink: 

- poleci ktoś folię do podłogówki? czy 100 mikronów będzie ok?
- do rurek 16mm starczą spinki 40 mm czy lepiej wziąć 50/60mm? będziemy używać tackera, jeśli to ma znaczenie
- rozdzielacz mosiężny - jakieś minusy?

z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak masz w co wbijać to bierz dłuższe. Jak wpadną posadzki robić to nie patrzą czy coś się poluzowało czy jakaś rurka się podniosła. Jak rozdzielacz mosiężny to wszelkie kształtki też.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki aiki  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

kilka fotek z placu boju - jakość mocno średnia bo z telefonu i z dzieckiem na rękach  :wink: 

światło - mała rzecz a cieszy - zwłaszcza małża, jak siedzi wieczorami i dłubie  :smile: 



parter okablowany 3x1,5 póki co:





pierwsze drzwi wewnętrzne - wiadomo, techniczne  :big lol: 



Dzisiaj też wyskoczyliśmy do lokalnej hurtowni i nabyliśmy 6 kolejnych rolek kabla 3x1.5, skrętkę - będzie jednak kat. 6, bo różnica cenowa nie była duża (wzięliśmy bitnera 305m za 360zł) oraz kabel antenowy - wzięliśmy televes t100, nie wiem czy dobry, ale nie mamy tv, więc już nie wnikałam w parametry.

Zaczynamy dzwonić po tynkarzach, planujemy tynkować w połowie kwietnia (3 tyg w marcu urlopujemy) i zonk - nie ma terminów  :big lol:  Ceny jak należało się spodziewać, wzrosły od poprzedniego roku.

----------


## zolw82

Co to za drzwi ? Ile w tym roku za tynki sobie życzą ?

----------


## Jolka Bobek

U mnie straszny rozstrzał - za twarde gipsowe mam oferty 32/36/45 PLN, Za CW z wora 32. Oczywiście maszynowe. Jeszcze się waham..

----------


## _arek_

> ..... Jak rozdzielacz mosiężny to wszelkie kształtki też.


Hej mógłbyś doprecyzować to zdanie/twierdzenie ?? Dlaczemu i o jakie kształtki chodzi ??

----------


## chilli banana

> Co to za drzwi ? Ile w tym roku za tynki sobie życzą ?


drzwi techniczne z blachy ocyknowanej malowane w kolorze antracyt - castorama cena 378zł
podobne w leroy za 398, ale chyba ciemniejszy kolor

co do tynkow - w tym roku za tynki cementowo-wapienne mamy ceny od 27 do 30 na razie, w zeszlym mielismy 22-24
 ten sam fachowiec, z ktorym rozmawialismy w zeszlym roku ma teraz drozej 2zl/m2, reszta to kompletnie inni wykonawcy, wiec ciezko powiedziec, ile % ich uslugi poszly do gory




> Hej mógłbyś doprecyzować to zdanie/twierdzenie ?? Dlaczemu i o jakie kształtki chodzi ??



mi sie wydaje, ze aiki chodzi o te zlaczki wszystkie, ale moze sie myle

----------


## aiki

Chodzi o kolanka, zawory itp. Jeśli miesza sie żółte z ocynkiem to ocynkowane szybko koroduje.

----------


## chilli banana

aiki - powiedz jeszcze, bo jesteś zorientowany w wielu tematach, kojarzysz czy u kogoś z forum albo z pomocą kogoś można dostać taniej rurki miedziane?

----------


## _arek_

> Chodzi o kolanka, zawory itp. Jeśli miesza sie żółte z ocynkiem to ocynkowane szybko koroduje.


Czyli coo, bo nie czajem za bardzo..... Stoując przy instalacji CWU rozdzielacze mosiężne a robiąc na rurkach i złączkach PEX to będzie nie halo ??

----------


## grzesio1712

> Czyli coo, bo nie czajem za bardzo..... Stoując przy instalacji CWU rozdzielacze mosiężne a robiąc na rurkach i złączkach PEX to będzie nie halo ??


Wtrącę się. Chodzi o to, że jeśli masz rozdzielacz mosiężny to wszelkiego rodzaju nyple, mufy czy śrubunki należy stosować również z mosiądzu. Jeśli masz złączki systemowe do rur PEX to one wszystkie są mosiężne (mówię tu np, o KAN czy TE-CE). Chodzi głównie o bezpośredni kontakt mosiądzu z ocynkiem (nypel wkręcony w mufe). Poza tym w instalacji CWU nie wolno stosować ocynku. Ocynk jest bezpieczny tylko do temperatury 60*C (coś mi tak świta), a jak wiadomo czasem w instalacji należy zrobić przegrzanie wody do 75*C (wtedy ocynk wydziela szkodliwe związki).

A na koniec chciałbym się przywitać z gospodarzem dziennika, śledzę, po cichu, ale śledzę  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

> aiki - powiedz jeszcze, bo jesteś zorientowany w wielu tematach, kojarzysz czy u kogoś z forum albo z pomocą kogoś można dostać taniej rurki miedziane?


Nie wiem czy miedziane ale ogólnie to Seba coś tam taniej załatwia.

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie wiem czy miedziane ale ogólnie to Seba coś tam taniej załatwia.


Seba ma na bank podlogowke
dzieki, w ostatecznosci zostanie nam kupno w normalnej cenie  :bash: 




> Wtrącę się. Chodzi o to, że jeśli masz rozdzielacz mosiężny to wszelkiego rodzaju nyple, mufy czy śrubunki należy stosować również z mosiądzu. Jeśli masz złączki systemowe do rur PEX to one wszystkie są mosiężne (mówię tu np, o KAN czy TE-CE). Chodzi głównie o bezpośredni kontakt mosiądzu z ocynkiem (nypel wkręcony w mufe). Poza tym w instalacji CWU nie wolno stosować ocynku. Ocynk jest bezpieczny tylko do temperatury 60*C (coś mi tak świta), a jak wiadomo czasem w instalacji należy zrobić przegrzanie wody do 75*C (wtedy ocynk wydziela szkodliwe związki).
> 
> A na koniec chciałbym się przywitać z gospodarzem dziennika, śledzę, po cichu, ale śledzę


miło mi, dzięki za garść wiedzy

----------


## _arek_

To ja jeszcze do tego mieszania stopów przeróżnych, bo mi to spokojnie spać nie daje nie da teraz  :bash: 

Głównie chodzi mi o rozdzielacz do wody,  czy taka kombinacja zaworków z rozdzielaczem jak w tej aukcji jest OK czy nie bardzo, w sensie bedzie sie gryzło czy nie ??

https://allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielac...odp-7499096245

----------


## aiki

a to nikiel chyba jest. Powinno być ok wg mnie.

----------


## grzesio1712

> To ja jeszcze do tego mieszania stopów przeróżnych, bo mi to spokojnie spać nie daje nie da teraz 
> 
> Głównie chodzi mi o rozdzielacz do wody,  czy taka kombinacja zaworków z rozdzielaczem jak w tej aukcji jest OK czy nie bardzo, w sensie bedzie sie gryzło czy nie ??
> 
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/rozdzielac...odp-7499096245


Niklem są tylko pokryte w celach estetycznych, ale jest to mosiądz.

----------


## _arek_

Spoko dzięki jużem spokojniejszy  :smile:   Sorki *chilli* że tak się w dzienniku Twym Twoim panosze, ale może i tobie się przyda akurat  :cool: 

No to jeszcze takie zapytano - rozdzielacz mosiężny od wody pitnej jak wiadomo mosiądz=ołów co z tym fantem ??  Czy to jakieś śladowe ilości i nie ma co sobie głowy zaprzątać ....  Wiem wiem jak nie pasuje to bierz nierdzewke, no ale za goły z nierdzewki zapłacę tyle co za uzbrojony z mosiądzu i jeszcze zostanie....

----------


## grzesio1712

> Spoko dzięki jużem spokojniejszy   Sorki *chilli* że tak się w dzenniku twom panosze ale może i tobie się przyda akurat 
> 
> No to jeszcze takie zapytano - rozdzielacz mosiężny od wody pitnej jak wiadomo mosiądz=ołów co z tym fantem ??  Czy to jakieś śladowe ilości i nie ma co sobie głowy zaprzątać ....  Wiem wiem jak nie pasuje to bierz nierdzewke, no ale za goły z nierdzewki zapłacę tyle co za uzbrojony z mosiądzu i jeszcze zostanie....


Dopiero teraz zwróciłem uwagę na opis aukcji. Ten rozdzielacz co wysłałeś jest przeznaczony do centralnego ogrzewania. Trzeba szukać takiego, który będzie miał przeznaczenie do wody użytkowej wraz z atestem higienicznym, w którym będzie to potwierdzone.

----------


## _arek_

No własnie i tu sprawa się komplikuje bo to już nie jest takie proste znaleźć taki rozdzielacz z atestem do wody pitnej.... Dużo ludzi montuje takie zwyklaki i twierdzą że jest OK. Sam nie wiem.... 

Rozmawiałem nawet z kilkoma sprzedawcami ze sklepów i ogólnie dzieżko jest znaleźć taki mosiężny z atestem do wody pitnej.  Poza tym jak sami twierdzili to z wiarygodnością takich atestów tez różnie bywa.... Może po prostu jakiś dobry filterek na wodę przy kranie  w kuchni przyinstalować i będzie OK.

----------


## grzesio1712

Rozdzielacz firmy KAN seria 74 - do C.O. i wody użytkowej. Posiada atest higieniczny. Ogólnie chodzi o stop mosiądzu CW617N. Podaje przykład KANa, bo tylko z takimi miałem styczność. Cena netto rozdzielacza 5 obwodów, uzbrojony w zawory 388 zł netto.
http://pl.kan-therm.com/kan/upload/_...an-therm__.pdf

Przepraszam chilli_banana za takie offtopy. 
Teraz mam pytanie w temacie tynków. Gipsowe, cementowo-wapiennie + gładź czy płyty GK? Co wybraliście?

----------


## _arek_

Ja u siebie mam Gipsowe utwardzane a dokładnie Dolina Nidy ZETA. Czemu tak nie inaczej nie wiem tak postanowiliśmy  :smile:  I były tańsze od CW   :roll eyes:

----------


## chilli banana

_arek_, grzesio1712 - spoko, przynajmniej ruch się w dzienniku zrobił  :wink: 




> Teraz mam pytanie w temacie tynków. Gipsowe, cementowo-wapiennie + gładź czy płyty GK? Co wybraliście?


my bierzemy cementowo-wapienne, gipsowych nie chcę, bo mamy teraz w mieszkaniu, wystarczy niechcący uderzyć i zostają wgłębienia - takie moje obserwacje (choć nie wiem czy przy CW tego nie ma..)
płyt też nie bo za dużo zabawy i tak mój mąż wszystko praktycznie sam robi - tynki i wylewki od początku z założenia miały być robione przez ekipy

----------


## grzesio1712

CW są twardsze. Tylko mnie jakoś przeraża podchodzenie do roboty 3 razy: obrzutka, potem warstwa właściwa z wyrównaniem no i gładź na koniec. Metr takiej ściany sporo kosztuje (robocizna+materiał).

----------


## Deflorator

A braliście pod uwagę KNAUF DIAMANT MP75?

----------


## chilli banana

> CW są twardsze. Tylko mnie jakoś przeraża podchodzenie do roboty 3 razy: obrzutka, potem warstwa właściwa z wyrównaniem no i gładź na koniec. Metr takiej ściany sporo kosztuje (robocizna+materiał).


na moją babską logikę, cement też wydaje się twardszy niż gips, więc mam nadzieję na inny efekt niż teraz w mieszkaniu
gładzie mąż chce sam robić, nie mamy aż tak dużo m2, zaledwie 400  :big lol: 
forumowicze, którzy robili płyty wyliczali koszt m2 i jeśli dobrze pamiętam, to jest to 15-18 zł ale ile czasu na to trzeba poświęcić..

----------


## chilli banana

> A braliście pod uwagę KNAUF DIAMANT MP75?


jeśli to do mnie pytanie to nie, zupełnie nie wnikam w rodzaje tynków wewnętrznych, będzie taki materiał, na którym pracuje fachowiec, którego jeszcze nie wybraliśmy  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Knauf Diamant czy dolina Nidy Zeta to są na prawdę twarde tynki....  Teraz wierciłem sobie koronką, taką jak wcześniej puszki żeby sobie zrobić "bruzdy" do wykucia pod rury i podejścia do punktów. Powiem szczerze, że wcale nie idzie to jak w masełko przez ten tynk ZETA.  Czuć bardzo dużą różnicę pomiędzy wierceniem w bloczku a bloczku pokrytym tynkiem... to nie są te typowe lekkie tynki gipsowe.

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki Panowie za garść informacji
wstępnie umówilismy się z p. Wieśkiem na połowę kwietnia, na pewno robi tynki CW, ale zobaczymy co powie o gipsowych..

piętra mąż jeszcze nie okablował, bo nadgania z robotą, więc fotek nowych nie ma - na razie tak się prezentuje piwnica  :wink: 



Na tapecie mamy teraz mnóstwo pierdół, począwszy od wyboru baterii podynkowych, przez zabudowę kominka, skończywszy na projekcie schodów i klatki schodowej..

Strasznie absorbujący i wyczerpujący etap z małymi dziećmi - nasze mieszkanie urządzaliśmy bez dzieci i pamiętam, że tyle godzin spędziłam nad samą tylko kuchnią, trochę mniej nad łazienką i pokojami, a kurcze teraz 3 razy taka przestrzeń do zaaranżowania, a mam max 1h dziennie i zero koncepcji  :big lol:  

Wrzucałam kiedyś projekt naszej podłogówki 



chcemy wprowadzić pewne zmiany:

- w salonie zrobić 4 pętle (ok.80-90m), zamiast 6
- w łazience zrobić pętlę na ścianie, żeby nie robić grzejnika
- rozdzielacz (robimy jeden, nie 2 jak w projekcie) przenosimy na ścianę ze schodami

Na piętrze raczej pójdziemy wg planu, w jednej sypialni tylko widzę, że zaprojektowali nam podłogówkę w garderobie, to tam pewnie nie puścimy rurek.

----------


## sebcioc55

> - w łazience zrobić pętlę na ścianie, żeby nie robić grzejnika


Zastanów się dobrze nad tym. Ja mam taką ścianę co prawda grzeje ale to nie to samo co tradycyjna drabinka. Najlepiej podepnij taką drabinkę pod podłogówkę i jednocześnie kup taką z grzałką (trzeba teraz pociagnąć przewód najlepiej osobny). Zimą będziesz sobie tylko trochę dogrzewała, w okresach przejściowych więcej, a latem to i tak ręczniki schną jak głupie  :wink:  
Ja się ostatnio zastanawiałem jak tu zrobić zeby zamontować taką drabinkę...

----------


## chilli banana

Seba, dzięki za opinię
wiesz co, to mnie trochę zdziwiłeś, widziałam, że u Daniela odpisałeś, mógłbyś trochę bardziej rozwinąć?
to znaczy, że nie możesz ustawić wyższej temperatury na tę ścianę? 
jeśli chodzi o grzejniki, to mi one nie przeszkadzają wizualnie, ale pomyślałam, że tak będzie ciekawiej i spróbujemy czegoś nowego  :wink: 
rozdzielacza jeszcze nie kupiliśmy, więc temat do przemyślenia

----------


## agb

Albo matę grzewczą jak u Pana Kejka i niedługo u mnie  :wink:  Na ścianę oczywiście.

----------


## aiki

Grzejnik podpięty pod podłogówkę suszy ręczniki i to nawet szybko. Niestety odczujesz, że grzeje dopiero jak na zewnątrz spadnie poniżej -10. a w dobrze izolowanym domu jeszcze później. No i świetnie sprawdza się w roli wieszaka - tak na chwilkę.

----------


## chilli banana

> Albo matę grzewczą jak u Pana Kejka i niedługo u mnie  Na ścianę oczywiście.


agb myślałam o tym, ale mąż mówi, że to dość dużo prądu żre?






> Grzejnik podpięty pod podłogówkę suszy ręczniki i to nawet szybko. Niestety odczujesz, że grzeje dopiero jak na zewnątrz spadnie poniżej -10. a w dobrze izolowanym domu jeszcze później. No i świetnie sprawdza się w roli wieszaka - tak na chwilkę.



teraz w mieszkaniu właśnie mamy podpięty grzejnik pod podłogówke i jest tak jak piszesz - im zimniej, tym bardziej gorący.
mamy ogrzewanie miejskie, więc nie mam możliwości zwiększenia temp gdy jest dość ciepło na dworze, ale zimą generalnie ręczniki nam szybko schną

mąż jeszcze mówi, ze jest opcja podpiąć rurki pod CWU, bo tam cieplejsza woda będzie i w dodatku przez cały rok
ale może faktycznie dać zwykły grzejnik, to i tak łazienka na dole, nie sądzę, że na co dzień będziemy się tam kąpać i ręczniki suszyć

----------


## agb

300W u mnie. Ale przecież na okrągło to nie będzie chodziło, tylko na jakimś przekaźniku, który po czasie będzie te maty wyłączał.

----------


## chilli banana

> 300W u mnie. Ale przecież na okrągło to nie będzie chodziło, tylko na jakimś przekaźniku, który po czasie będzie te maty wyłączał.


kurcze to ja znalazłam jakieś dużo mocniejsze, muszę poszukać jeszcze raz
no to jest racja, że to nie będzie non stop chodzić 

**************************************************  ****

A dziś udało mi się sprzedać najmłodszego dziecia i przez 2 godziny czyściłam okna. 
Od wewnątrz tylko. 
I nie wszystkie zdążyłam. 
I są dalej brudne  :big lol: 

Ale bez naklejek podobają mi się  :smile: 
Są piękne, duże  :smile:  fotki z mojej kiepskiej komórki, więc jakość jak widać..

----------


## agb

Pan Kejk ma u siebie coś takiego. Takie same planuję u siebie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Pan Kejk ma u siebie coś takiego. Takie same planuję u siebie.


dzięki agb, poszukam tego Pana Kejka, może opisywał wrażenia z użytkowania  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Tak trochę jak by miało to latem grzać to zatopione w tynku będzie miało dużą bezwładność. 4 godz. szybciej włączyć aby poczuć ciepłą ścianę przez chwilę co się jest w łazience? jakoś drabinka z grzałką do mnie bardziej przemawia.

----------


## chilli banana

> Tak trochę jak by miało to latem grzać to zatopione w tynku będzie miało dużą bezwładność. 4 godz. szybciej włączyć aby poczuć ciepłą ścianę przez chwilę co się jest w łazience? jakoś drabinka z grzałką do mnie bardziej przemawia.


aiki, ja nie chcę czuć ciepłej ściany, tylko suszyć ręczniki  :wink:  
nie przeszkadzają mi grzejniki wizualnie, więc mogą być, ta ściana to taki bajer bardziej i sprawdzenie czegoś nowego  :wink: 
spytam jeszcze małża o te maty grzejne co zapodał agb, jak się na nie nie zdecyduje, to zamówię jakiś fajny grzejnik, bo i tak za dużo czasu schodzi na wszelkie rozkminy..

----------


## agb

> dzięki agb, poszukam tego Pana Kejka, może opisywał wrażenia z użytkowania


Opisywał  :smile:  A latem nie wiem po co to włączać.

----------


## chilli banana

> Opisywał  A latem nie wiem po co to włączać.


no lato czasem bywa zimne i deszczowe - mi w bloku bardzo brakuje możliwości włączenia grzejnika od kwietnia do października, czyli poza sezonem grzewczym

----------


## chilli banana

na budowie cisza chwilowo, małż zepsuł otwornicę, ale po 3 tygodniach w końcu wróciła z naprawy
na połowę kwietnia mamy wstępnie zamówione tynki - nie wiem jak się wyrobimy, bo w weekend na urlop jedziemy, wracamy pod koniec marca, więc małż chyba po powrocie zamieszka na budowie  :big lol: 
mamy wyceny na część hydrauliki - pompy, rurki miedziane, 4k, ale i tak już z rabatem, załatwiane przez osoby trzecie
doszły nam baterie do górnej łazienki - kupowałam na ali, super wykonanie, dostawa w jakieś 5-6 dni













nie mam jeszcze pomysłu co do dolnej, może na urlopie coś się skonkretyzuje..

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Tak trochę jak by miało to latem grzać to zatopione w tynku będzie miało dużą bezwładność. 4 godz. szybciej włączyć aby poczuć ciepłą ścianę przez chwilę co się jest w łazience?


A czemu akurat 4h, a nie np. 3,5 albo 5h  :smile: 
A co jeśli się okaże, że włókna węglowe osiągają 50*C w ścianie w 15minut - w środku gorącego lata?  :cool:

----------


## aiki

> A czemu akurat 4h, a nie np. 3,5 albo 5h 
> A co jeśli się okaże, że włókna węglowe osiągają 50*C w ścianie w 15minut - w środku gorącego lata?


To inwestorzy będą przeszczęśliwi

----------


## chilli banana

Panowie @Pan Kejk i @aiki wyczuwam tu nutę nie wiem - sarkazmu??

rozumiem, że u was lato trwa od kwietnia do października i temperatury zawsze pozwalają na wysuszenie ręczników, u nas niestety jest czasem dość chłodno, dlatego też chcemy zainstalować grzejnik, który będzie można włączyć w takie chłodniejsze dni
jeśli jest to coś, z czego należy drwić, to sorry, nie kontynuujmy już tego tematu - dla nas jest to istotny aspekt wyposażenia łazienki - jak pisałam w bloku teraz nam brakuje możliwości włączenia grzejnika poza sezonem grzewczym, żeby przesuszyć ręczniki

*****************************

doszły nam łączniki i ramki karlika i przy tych zostaniemy

prezentują się tak:

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie masz obaw montowania baterii podtynkowych z ali?
Ja kupiłem Omnires i też uważam że jakościowo wyglądają bardzo dobrze, niewiele słabych opinii i przystępne cenowo. Dużo taniej prosto z Azji?

Posiadania dodatkowego grzejnika w łazience chyba nikt nie neguje. Dobry do suszenia ręczników. Jednak jeśli myślisz o szybkim nagrzaniu łazienki, żeby przyjemnie wyjść spod prysznica to pomyśl o dmuchawie (kurtyna powietrzna). Na alle od 119pln. Ja rozważam zakup.

----------


## chilli banana

Daniellos_ nie boję się, mamy teraz już 10 lat baterie, a kupowałam wtedy co mi się podoba - mamy deante, alveus i kompletny no-name za 100zł
jedyne co nam się szybko popsuło to termostat w panelu prysznicowym, ale do domu nie kupuję baterii z termostatem
ta bateria kranowa wyszła 150 zł już z doliczonym VATem
a zestaw prysznicowy z deszczownicą 30cm 450 zł też z VATem
ale w tym zestawie nawet słuchawka jest fajna ciężka, kupowałam dodatkowo słuchawki kludi i grohe za ponad 100 zł i to jakieś lekkie tworzywo jest, no ale wymienię tę z zestawu bo moje kludi i grohe mają więcej funkcji  :big lol: 

o nagrzewaniu łazienki dodatkowo nie myślałam, ale zobaczę z czystej ciekawości co to za kurtyny  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> Panowie @Pan Kejk i @aiki wyczuwam tu nutę nie wiem - sarkazmu??
> 
> rozumiem, że u was lato trwa od kwietnia do października i temperatury zawsze pozwalają na wysuszenie ręczników, u nas niestety jest czasem dość chłodno, dlatego też chcemy zainstalować grzejnik, który będzie można włączyć w takie chłodniejsze dni
> jeśli jest to coś, z czego należy drwić, to sorry, nie kontynuujmy już tego tematu - dla nas jest to istotny aspekt wyposażenia łazienki - jak pisałam w bloku teraz nam brakuje możliwości włączenia grzejnika poza sezonem grzewczym, żeby przesuszyć ręczniki
> 
> *****************************
> 
> doszły nam łączniki i ramki karlika i przy tych zostaniemy
> 
> prezentują się tak:


Jestem tego samego zdania aby było coś więcej niż grzanie z kotła. Ja nie mam i brakuje.
 Powyższa odp dotyczy 50*C w 15 min.
Jeśli uraziłem to przepraszam.

----------


## seler2

My postawilismy na drabinkę elektryczną, udało się znaleźć ładną retro w normalnych pieniądzach. Puszczona na czasówce będzie tylko dogrzewać ręczniki z rana i wieczorem

----------


## chilli banana

> Jestem tego samego zdania aby było coś więcej niż grzanie z kotła. Ja nie mam i brakuje.
>  Powyższa odp dotyczy 50*C w 15 min.
> Jeśli uraziłem to przepraszam.


nie, spoko, cenne rady zawsze w cenie  :smile: 




> My postawilismy na drabinkę elektryczną, udało się znaleźć ładną retro w normalnych pieniądzach. Puszczona na czasówce będzie tylko dogrzewać ręczniki z rana i wieczorem


właśnie grzejnik elektryczny wydaje się najlepszym wyjściem, mimo że małż obstaje przy rurkach podtynkowych
kolejna rzecz, którą musimy przemyśleć na urlopie..

----------


## Daniellos_

> właśnie grzejnik elektryczny wydaje się najlepszym wyjściem, mimo że małż obstaje przy rurkach podtynkowych
> kolejna rzecz, którą musimy przemyśleć na urlopie..


Byłyby zasilane niezależnie od CO? tylko wtedy jest opcja włączenia grzania/suszenia ręczników poza sezonem. Jak już wspomniałaś o suszeniu ręczników to moim zdaniem do tej roli nie będzie się nadawać ze względu na dużą bezwładność. W dodatku jak byłyby grzane z CO sterowanego centralnie to i dom dobrze izolowany to ta ściana nie będzie osiągac temp odpowiedniej do wspomnianego suszenia.
Elektryczny włączysz na chwilę wtedy kiedy potrzebne.

----------


## chilli banana

> Byłyby zasilane niezależnie od CO? tylko wtedy jest opcja włączenia grzania/suszenia ręczników poza sezonem. Jak już wspomniałaś o suszeniu ręczników to moim zdaniem do tej roli nie będzie się nadawać ze względu na dużą bezwładność. W dodatku jak byłyby grzane z CO sterowanego centralnie to i dom dobrze izolowany to ta ściana nie będzie osiągac temp odpowiedniej do wspomnianego suszenia.
> Elektryczny włączysz na chwilę wtedy kiedy potrzebne.


tam gdzieś wyżej pisałam, że mąż chce pod CWU podłączyć
musimy się z tym przespać, za dużo tych decyzji - ale żeby nie było - jedną mamy z głowy - przekonałam małża do rezygnacji z odkurzcza centralnego  :wink: 

Daniel sprawdziłam te kurtyny, toż to farelka na suficie, w życiu bym nie pomyślała, że tak ładnie się nazywa  :big lol:

----------


## ariater

> tam gdzieś wyżej pisałam, że mąż chce pod CWU podłączyć
> musimy się z tym przespać, za dużo tych decyzji - ale żeby nie było - jedną mamy z głowy - przekonałam małża do rezygnacji z odkurzcza centralnego 
> 
> Daniel sprawdziłam te kurtyny, toż to farelka na suficie, w życiu bym nie pomyślała, że tak ładnie się nazywa


Witam,
ja mam w lazience zwykla kwoke, ktora daje mile ciepelko, bez kurtynowo-farelkowego przeciagu. Mysle, ze sa jakies fajne lampki na podczerwien, ale mi sie nie chcialo juz szukac.

----------


## sebcioc55

Taka drabinka to bedzie mocno wychladzac zbiornik z cwu... zrob sprawdzony sposob, czyli normalna drabikna podlaczana do CO + w niej grzalka elektryczna z termostatem i timerem. Tanio i pewnie.

----------


## chilli banana

@ariater - witaj, na podczerwień także nie chce mi się szukać


@sebcioc55 - myślę, że tak właśnie zrobimy - nie ma co wynajdować koła na nowo

----------


## chilli banana

znowu ponad miesiąc minął - szok... wróciliśmy z urlopu, niestety małż zawalony robotą, więc na budowie idzie pomału, ale zgodnie z harmonogramem - w przyszłym tygodniu ma wejść nasz człowiek od tynków
został nam do położenia kabel hdmi do projektora, kable głośnikowe oraz umiejscowić szafki podtynkowe do rozdzielaczy
jeśli chodzi o grzejnik w łazience, to będzie tradycyjna drabinka lub jej pochodna 
jeśli chodzi o odkurzacz centralny, to pomogłam mężowi podjąć decyzję i zaoszczędzić mu pracy - sobie zresztą też  :wink: 



mała rzecz a cieszy przy naszych trzech szogunach  :wiggle:

----------


## coachu13

Co to za odkurzacz i czy zdaje egzamin ?

----------


## Apacer

xiaomi

----------


## _arek_

My u siebie też dajemy drabinki  elektryczne.  Nie wiem jakie u Ciebie w końcu ma być ogrzewanie ??  U nas np przy PC polecił nam Jacek aby nie wpinać ich do zasilania  podłogówki  bo max temp jaką osiągną to około 30* a to trochę mało chyba.  Więc na ten czas zdecydowaliśmy się na w pełni elektryczne drabinki, ale to jeszcze do przemyślenia..  Teraz  w mieszkaniu mamy ogrzewanie gazowe i na taki grzejniczek wali okolo 60*C więc to już fajne grzeje. W sumie mamy tylko jedną małą  drabinkę w łazience i jest spoko.

Widzę lenistwo pełna gębą,  że  autoodkurzacz zakupiliście.... my też mamy  :big tongue:  tylko że akurat Roombe   Na początku jak Ania wspomniała że chce sobie takiego kupić byłem sceptycznie nastawiony i pukałem Ją w czoło że szkoda $$ .... teraz stwierdzam że to najlepiej wydana $$ w ostatnim czasie... Już nie pamiętam kiedy odkurzacz z szafy wyciągaliśmy  :roll eyes: .  Przy centralnym i tak trzeba latać z rurą a tak to wciskasz guziczek, i dalej pijesz sobie kawusie a ona robi robotę i to naprawdę dobrą.

----------


## grzesio1712

Mam pytanie odnośnie tego "jeździka". Czy ten odkurzacz daje rade przy różnego typu dywanach oraz psie?? Czy raczej nadaje się tylko do powierzchni płaskich i świecących?

----------


## _arek_

Grześ powiem Ci że ostatnio znajomy  pytał mnie  o to samo w sensie dywanów.... Co prawda mam psa, ale dywan tylko w kuchni a właściwie to taki dywanik z krótkim włosiem i jego akurat roomba ogarnia. Jak będzie przy większych pluszakach nie wiem.... Reszta u Nas to płasko i świecąco  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Co to za odkurzacz i czy zdaje egzamin ?


to xiaomi starsza wersja, bez mopowania
egazmin zdaje, przy dzieciakach super, włączam go kilka razy dziennie jak jest potrzeba
ja akurat chciałam wersję bez mopowania, bo nie lubię takiego miziania szmatką tylko
ma fajną aplikację, można mu też ustawić godziny sprzątania, pomieszczenia itd.




> My u siebie też dajemy drabinki  elektryczne.  Nie wiem jakie u Ciebie w końcu ma być ogrzewanie ??  U nas np przy PC polecił nam Jacek aby nie wpinać ich do zasilania  podłogówki  bo max temp jaką osiągną to około 30* a to trochę mało chyba.  Więc na ten czas zdecydowaliśmy się na w pełni elektryczne drabinki, ale to jeszcze do przemyślenia..  Teraz  w mieszkaniu mamy ogrzewanie gazowe i na taki grzejniczek wali okolo 60*C więc to już fajne grzeje. W sumie mamy tylko jedną małą  drabinkę w łazience i jest spoko.
> 
> Widzę lenistwo pełna gębą,  że  autoodkurzacz zakupiliście.... my też mamy  tylko że akurat Roombe   Na początku jak Ania wspomniała że chce sobie takiego kupić byłem sceptycznie nastawiony i pukałem Ją w czoło że szkoda $$ .... teraz stwierdzam że to najlepiej wydana $$ w ostatnim czasie... Już nie pamiętam kiedy odkurzacz z szafy wyciągaliśmy .  Przy centralnym i tak trzeba latać z rurą a tak to wciskasz guziczek, i dalej pijesz sobie kawusie a ona robi robotę i to naprawdę dobrą.


myślę, że też elektryczny będzie, rurki w ścianie początkowo mój mąż chciał podłączyć pod CWU
co do odkurzacza, to chciałam kupić od jakiegoś czasu, ale wiadomo jak z $$ na budowie - powiem tylko, że żałuję, że jednak szybiej nie kupiłam  :wink: 





> Mam pytanie odnośnie tego "jeździka". Czy ten odkurzacz daje rade przy różnego typu dywanach oraz psie?? Czy raczej nadaje się tylko do powierzchni płaskich i świecących?


ja akurat nie ma dywanów i nie planuję w domu także, ale z tego co oglądałam filmiki, to daje radę na takich dywanach z krótkim włosiem
psa też nie mam, mam kota, który sporo syfi, odkurzacz ogarnia spokojnie 
tak na marginesie - kot się go boi, moja najmłodsza córka zresztą też, z tą różnicą, że kot ucieka i siedzi cicho  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

dziś przyjechali tynkarze, mają się uwinąć w 3 dni
obilczyli 520m2, cena 27zł/m2 za tynki CW

tu jeszcze ostatnie fotki przed tynkami







i praca wre:

----------


## agb

Nie gruntują?

btw. te pomarańczowe kabelki na pierwszym zdjęciu to skrętka cat7?  :wink:

----------


## Regius

> dziś przyjechali tynkarze, mają się uwinąć w 3 dni
> obilczyli 520m2, cena 27zł/m2 za tynki CW


Cena wygląda na bardzo atrakcyjną. W mojej okolicy cena tynków C-W waha się od około 35 do 40 PLN/m2 netto (te za 40 PLN podobno nadają się pod malowanie - na mokro rzeczywiście wyglądały fajnie). Powierzchnia jak na dom piętrowy z piwnicą wychodzi bardzo mała (u mnie wyliczyli 700 m2 tynków przy parterówce z użytkowym poddaszem).

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie gruntują?
> 
> btw. te pomarańczowe kabelki na pierwszym zdjęciu to skrętka cat7?


nie gruntują, ale to chyba nie jest koniecznę przy CW?
te kabelki to głosnikowe, skrętkę mamy kat. 6





> Cena wygląda na bardzo atrakcyjną. W mojej okolicy cena tynków C-W waha się od około 35 do 40 PLN/m2 netto (te za 40 PLN podobno nadają się pod malowanie - na mokro rzeczywiście wyglądały fajnie). Powierzchnia jak na dom piętrowy z piwnicą wychodzi bardzo mała (u mnie wyliczyli 700 m2 tynków przy parterówce z użytkowym poddaszem).


no mój mąż się trochę targował na zasadzie "umawialiśmy się na 25 zł"
"ale to było rok temu"

jak dzwoniliśmy  w tym roku to najtaniej w naszej okolicy były po 28zł, ale to i tak dużo taniej niż u ciebie
piwnica nie będzie chyba cała otynkowana - wychodzi jakieś 60m2 wliczając klatkę schodową, naszą piwniczkę i chyba kotłownię - nie wnikałam dokładnie co małż chce w tej piwnicy tynkować

----------


## agb

> nie gruntują, ale to chyba nie jest koniecznę przy CW?


Nie wiem. Moi mówią, że koniecznie trzeba. Jeden człowiek gruntował dwukrotnie prawie tydzień.

----------


## Regius

Sufity też będziecie tynkować, czy będzie sufit podwieszany (patrząc po ostatnim zdjęciu wydaje się, że tynkarze nie dojeżdżają szprycem do sufitu)? 
Pytam, ponieważ u mnie tynkarze nie chcieli aplikować tynku C-W na sufit gdzie były używane szalunki systemowe i płyn antyadhezyjny, ponieważ obawiali się, że ciężki tynk może odpaść (będą dawać grunt szczepny a na to tynk gipsowy lekki).

----------


## Regius

> Nie wiem. Moi mówią, że koniecznie trzeba. Jeden człowiek gruntował dwukrotnie prawie tydzień.


Też słyszałem, że podłoże bardzo chłonne, jak np. bloczek z betonu komórkowego należy gruntować.

----------


## sebcioc55

nie no oczywiście że trzeba gruntować. Od razu się zdziwiłem jak napisałaś ze w 3 dni się uwiną... jeżeli dadzą Ci gwarancję że nic się nie odparzy i odpadnie to ok. Popatrz po dziennikach, a najlepiej zapytaj tutaj https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...97#post7783397

----------


## chilli banana

> Sufity też będziecie tynkować, czy będzie sufit podwieszany (patrząc po ostatnim zdjęciu wydaje się, że tynkarze nie dojeżdżają szprycem do sufitu)? 
> Pytam, ponieważ u mnie tynkarze nie chcieli aplikować tynku C-W na sufit gdzie były używane szalunki systemowe i płyn antyadhezyjny, ponieważ obawiali się, że ciężki tynk może odpaść (będą dawać grunt szczepny a na to tynk gipsowy lekki).


tak, sufity będą podwieszane




> Nie wiem. Moi mówią, że koniecznie trzeba. Jeden człowiek gruntował dwukrotnie prawie tydzień.






> nie no oczywiście że trzeba gruntować. Od razu się zdziwiłem jak napisałaś ze w 3 dni się uwiną... jeżeli dadzą Ci gwarancję że nic się nie odparzy i odpadnie to ok. Popatrz po dziennikach, a najlepiej zapytaj tutaj https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...97#post7783397


Panowie @agb, @sebio55 mam nadzieję, że fuszerki nie odwalają, ale spytamy dzisiaj (choć to chyba po ptakach bo ten obrzut czy jak to się nazywa już jest położony)
co do jakości - koleś robi dla naszych lokalnych deweloperów, z ktorymi też wspópracował moj maz i widział ich robote i nie mial zastrzezen, a moj maz raczej dosc krytyczy jest..
kwestia czy to po czasie cos sie nie bedzie dziac - nasz znajomy robil z nimi ponad rok temu (tez bloczek komorkowy) i nic z tynkami sie nie dzieje

zobaczymy w ile sie uwina, bo najpierw mowiili 4 dni, ale po wczorajszym dniu, ze jednak 3 starsza, zobaczymy, ich jest 4ka czy 5ka

----------


## grv

2 lata temu płaciłem 22 zł za tynk CW zatarty pod malowanie.
Robotę oceniłem 4/5 (mogli się bardziej postarać przy wykańczaniu - widoczne przy bocznym świetle niedoskonałości).
Na pewno było gruntowane (na Porotherm), a na sufitach gipsowe 20 zł za m2.

----------


## chilli banana

> 2 lata temu płaciłem 22 zł za tynk CW zatarty pod malowanie.
> Robotę oceniłem 4/5 (mogli się bardziej postarać przy wykańczaniu - widoczne przy bocznym świetle niedoskonałości).
> Na pewno było gruntowane (na Porotherm), a na sufitach gipsowe 20 zł za m2.


porotherm zgadza się, nasza ekipa też gruntuje, bo mówili że tynk spada inaczej
idę niedługo na budowę, dowiem się czemu nie gruntują betonu komórkowego  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

trochę update'u wczoraj - dziś:







co do gruntowania ścian, to majster twierdzi, że nic sie nie będzie dziać, bo od tego jest szpryca (obrzutka??)
wiem, że majstry mają często swoje zdania, niekoniecznie mające pokrycie w rzeczywistości, ale już jakby mleko zostało rozlane..
mój mąż uważa, że ma za duże doświadczenie, żeby odwalać fuszerkę i za dobrą opinię, żeby odwalać fuszerkę

a tu za to fuszerka mojego męża - wnęka na pralkę i suszarkę - po tynkowaniu zostanie 62cm szerokości, wcale się nie zdziwię jak okaże się jeszcze mniej..
mają być drzwiczki docelowo, więc jak trzeba będzie sprzęt wymienić, to pewnie razem z drzwiczkami  :big lol: 



z prac budowlanych - mąż rozpoczął prace nad kominem

----------


## chilli banana

ekipa zakończyła tynkowanie
zdążę umyć okna na święta*


*żart  :big lol: 









dostaliśmy jeszcze rabat i to bez pytania  :WTF:  
wyszło po 26zł/m2, 13,5k całość
ekipa super, dawno nie widziałam, żeby ktoś się tak uwijał, pewnie żony wkurzone w domu, że chłopy po budowach przed świętami łażą, to zasuwali  :big lol:

----------


## walec7_7

Całkiem inaczej to wygląda  :smile:  Jak tak będziecie szybko działać to za niedługo przeprowadzka  :big tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Całkiem inaczej to wygląda  Jak tak będziecie szybko działać to za niedługo przeprowadzka


prawda, że inaczej? jakoś tak domowo się zrobiło  :big lol: 
przeprowadzka wydaje się bardzo odległa, ale na pewno przed wakacjami chciałabym zrobić wylewki

****************************

póki co komin zaczyna wychodzić pomału z poziomu piwnicy





rzut na klatkę schodową - rozkminiamy nad schodami i balustradą

----------


## chilli banana

Żeby nie zaśmiecać u Arka, kilka rozaważań na temat podłogówki - 

zmodyfikowaliśmy nasz projekt - będzie 1 rozdzielacz i będzie on przy wiatrołapie. Namówiłam też męża do zrobienia 3 pętli w salonie, zamiast 6ciu małych



ponieważ wcześniej korytarz był ogrzewany częściowo przez rurki salonowe i kuchenne, teraz rozkminiam nad tą częścią w niebieskim dymku (przez drugą część korytarza będzie biegło tyle rurek, że część po prostu dam bez otuliny, bo osobna pętla już tam chyba się nie zmieści):

1. czy puścić rurki z salonu przez tę część korytarza bez otuliny (to jest niecałe 4m długości) a przez pozostała część korytarza już w otulinie (pewnie kolejne 4m)

2. czy zrobić pętlę z kuchnią albo gabinetem i w ten sposób ogrzać tę część korytarza (wówczas rurki z salonu mogę puścić w otulinie przy ścianie w kuchni,tam będą meble kuchenne, więc mogą iść pod meblami, ale nie wiem z kolei, czy potem rurki nie będą mi się gdzieś krzyżować - musiałabym to sobie rozrysować)


Co do pętli jeszcze - rozmawialiśmy z człowiekiem, który się zajmuje tym zawodowo i odradzał nam robienie pętli różnych długości na 1 rozdzielaczu.
Że niby nie będzie to dobrze działać. U nas pętle będą mieć od ok. 30m do ok. 100m. 
Mi się to wydaje dziwne, bo każda pętla jest przecież osobno regulowana. 
Ktoś może ma jakieś przemyślenia?

Z góry dzięki i radosnych świąt  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ta wełna w kominie powinna być wentylowana.

----------


## Kamil_

Tynków CW nie trzeba gruntować. Ale lepiej to zrobić, bo nie wpijają tak wody ostro. Chociaż o tej porze roku to nie ma większego znaczenia  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Ta wełna w kominie powinna być wentylowana.


aiki możesz rozwinąć, bo chyba nie rozumiem, o co chodzi..





> Tynków CW nie trzeba gruntować. Ale lepiej to zrobić, bo nie wpijają tak wody ostro. Chociaż o tej porze roku to nie ma większego znaczenia


o fajnie, że i takie opinie się tu trafiają  :smile: 
myślę, że tak jest, inaczej facet nie utrzymałby się w deweloperce w dość małej jednak miejscowości, a na pewno nie byłby polecany, gdyby ludzie masowo zgłaszali reklamacje

----------


## ggdh

> aiki możesz rozwinąć, bo chyba nie rozumiem, o co chodzi..



Zamurowaliście wełnę na amen. Zamkniecie od góry i będzie hermetycznie. 


Co do gruntowania to u mnie też nie było nawet o tym mowy - była rzadka obrzutka / szpryca i jest jak należy (już prawie rok  :stir the pot: )

----------


## aiki

> Zamurowaliście wełnę na amen. Zamkniecie od góry i będzie hermetycznie.


Wilgoć zawsze dojdzie i będzie się kisić i wychodzić w postaci  zacieków.

Chili podejrzyj jak wygląda wentylacja w systemach kominowych z ceramiką.

----------


## chilli banana

> Zamurowaliście wełnę na amen. Zamkniecie od góry i będzie hermetycznie. 
> 
> 
> Co do gruntowania to u mnie też nie było nawet o tym mowy - była rzadka obrzutka / szpryca i jest jak należy (już prawie rok )


tak właśnie u nas było zrobione







> Wilgoć zawsze dojdzie i będzie się kisić i wychodzić w postaci  zacieków.
> 
> Chili podejrzyj jak wygląda wentylacja w systemach kominowych z ceramiką.


ok, zobaczę, choć mi się wydawało, że tam tak samo jest ta wełna upchana
zobaczę jeszcze, co mąż na to

*****************************

ok mąż na to: tam bedzie 600 stopni

jak to mówią - pierwszy dom buduję się dla wroga.. mam nadzieję, że przy kolejnym będzie już mniej rozterek i błedów..

----------


## seler2

Surowa cegła w środku bardzo ładna, taka autentyczna, kupowaliście nową czy rozbiórka?

----------


## aiki

Na samej górze będzie ze 30*C.
Obym był w błędzie i nic u was się nie działo.
Systemowe mają wentylację w narożnikach i ona działa. Całkiem mocno u mnie ciągnie tamtędy.

----------


## agb

Na pocieszenie powiem Ci, że też kombinowałem, kombinowałem i też wełnę szczelnie zamknąłem  :wink:  Tylko u mnie komin stalowy w pustaku obłożony wełną. Jak od dołu powietrze wejść nie będzie mogło, to o góry nie będzie wychodzić.

----------


## chilli banana

> Surowa cegła w środku bardzo ładna, taka autentyczna, kupowaliście nową czy rozbiórka?


dziękuję, stara cegła z rozbiórki
jeszcze będzie ceglana ściana z kominkiem w salonie




> Na samej górze będzie ze 30*C.
> Obym był w błędzie i nic u was się nie działo.
> Systemowe mają wentylację w narożnikach i ona działa. Całkiem mocno u mnie ciągnie tamtędy.



@aiki mamy namiary na speca od kominów, postaram się z nim pogadać,ale jakoś nie sądzę, że małż będzie chętny do rozbiórki, nawet jak mu ktoś powie, że będzie coś się dziać..





> Na pocieszenie powiem Ci, że też kombinowałem, kombinowałem i też wełnę szczelnie zamknąłem  Tylko u mnie komin stalowy w pustaku obłożony wełną. Jak od dołu powietrze wejść nie będzie mogło, to o góry nie będzie wychodzić.



agb a celowo i świadomie zamknąłeś? 

********************************************

ta budowa chyba zaczyna mnie przerastać - ciągle jakieś decyzje, o wszytkim trzeba myśleć, nie no z drugim domem zdecydowanie będzie łatwiej   :big lol:

----------


## aiki

> nie no z drugim domem zdecydowanie będzie łatwiej


Z takimi tekstami długo nie pożyjesz. Stary Cię wykończy.

A tak w ogóle też bym to zostawił. Jak się będzie babrać to się pomyśli.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z takimi tekstami długo nie pożyjesz. Stary Cię wykończy.
> 
> A tak w ogóle też bym to zostawił. Jak się będzie babrać to się pomyśli.


w sensie, że mój mąż szacowny? on wie, że ja chcę dom dla siebie zbudować, cały czas mu mówię, że ten on pod siebie projektował  :big lol: 

****************************

mały update z budowy

felerny komin już prawie wychodzi na zewnątrz 



przed świętami mąż jeszcze pociągnął rurki z wodą i tak oto mamy już wodę w piwnicy



tu jeszcze tynki zrobione w piwnicy - piwniczka - drzwi do niej już kupiilśmy w leroy, małż pewnie w wolnej ( :big lol: ) chwili je osadzi, będzie elegancko, jak tylko ze stalowymi drzwiami może być  :wink: 



i klatka schodowa:



tam na dole widać krzesła - kuzynka kupiła nam je na giełdzie staroci po 20 zeta za sztukę, prezentują się niczego sobie



na ścianie klatki schodowej chcemy położyć beton (architektoniczny??) - jakby ktoś się czymś takim bawił i może polecić sprawdzony produkt, to będę wdzięczna  :smile: 



a dziś tyle dobra przyjechało:



36mb rurek, można działać  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Z tego co pamiętam to zawsze mieliście wodę w piwnicy  :smile:

----------


## agb

> agb a celowo i świadomie zamknąłeś?


Świadomie tak. Nie wiem czy celowo, po prostu nie miałem już do tego siły i zrobiłem jak było najprościej w moim przypadku.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z tego co pamiętam to zawsze mieliście wodę w piwnicy


a to nawiązujesz aiki do tego, jak nam woda stała, zanim zrobiliśmy strop? to było jesienią 2017  :big lol: 
bo bieżącej nie mieliśmy chyba, nie mogłam żyć w takiej nieświadomości i zawsze do kranika na podwórku biegać..





> Świadomie tak. Nie wiem czy celowo, po prostu nie miałem już do tego siły i zrobiłem jak było najprościej w moim przypadku.


rozumiem  :yes: 

*************************************

update - komin już na zewnątrz:



małż dogrywa posadzkarzy - cena 26zł/m2, trochę drożej niż rok temu
ale termin krótki - około 1,5 m-ca

w ciągu zaledwie kilku dni rozkwitły drzewa, zazielenił się nasz park (muszę się wdrapać do sypialni i porobić fotki, bo jest pięknie)



kwiaty w ogrodzie też cieszą  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Za posadzki to cena za kompleksową usługę?? Jakiej grubości będą??


Unas  też w końcu się zieloniutko zrobiło  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Za posadzki to cena za kompleksową usługę?? Jakiej grubości będą??
> 
> 
> Unas  też w końcu się zieloniutko zrobiło


Arek, nie chcę cię wprowadzić w błąd, ale chyba będzie 7cm, małż chciał mniej na pewno (5cm)
do okien chyba podawaliśmy 7cm
w przyszły weekend ma być koleś od posadzek, to wtedy będziemy ustalać szczegóły
a cena za kompleksową usługę, tak jak piszesz

*****************************

dziś rozmawiałam ze znajomym, który się buduje metodą gospodarczą, tynki robił 2 lata temu za 14zł/m2 - mówi, że koleś mu marudził, bo już brał po 18zł/m2, ale ugadali się, a wiadomo - kaszub jak sie ugada, to trzyma cenę  :wink: 
co za wzrost cen, nauczyciele by się ucieszyli z takich podwyżek  :roll eyes:

----------


## grzesio1712

Cena za posadzki jak i tynki... Szoook.
Wczoraj dowiadywalem się cen na Warszawę. Tynk gipsowy 35-40 zl/m2, posadzki cementowe 40-45 zl/m2, a mówimy tutaj o bloku prawie 200 mieszkań.
PS. Nie podziękowałem za odpowiedź o robocie odkurzajacym, więc dziękuję!

----------


## chilli banana

> Cena za posadzki jak i tynki... Szoook.
> Wczoraj dowiadywalem się cen na Warszawę. Tynk gipsowy 35-40 zl/m2, posadzki cementowe 40-45 zl/m2, a mówimy tutaj o bloku prawie 200 mieszkań.
> PS. Nie podziękowałem za odpowiedź o robocie odkurzajacym, więc dziękuję!


nie ma sprawy, polecam jakby co  :wink: 
reda to jednak dziura w porównianiu do warszawy, nawet mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim można kupić za 4-5k/m2..

----------


## _arek_

Może i "dziurka" ale za to jaki klimat tam macie dookoła i nie mówię juz o samej Redzie  :smile:  

U nas cenowo to tynki gips 17m2 posadzki to samo... Cena za robociznę oczywiście. 

U nas mierzylismy sobie wczoraj i wychodzi średnio około 10.5cm  :big lol:  Tzn to jest poziom HSa ale my chcemy grubo  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

> Może i "dziurka" ale za to jaki klimat tam macie dookoła i nie mówię juz o samej Redzie  
> 
> U nas cenowo to tynki gips 17m2 posadzki to samo... Cena za robociznę oczywiście. 
> 
> U nas mierzylismy sobie wczoraj i wychodzi średnio około 10.5cm  Tzn to jest poziom HSa ale my chcemy grubo


Arek, nie no spoko się tu mieszka, chodziło mi o to, że nie ma co cen porównywać, bo siłą rzeczy i zarobki u nas niższe i usługi tańsze 

************************************

co do wylewek jeszcze - anhydrytowe są lepsze przy podłogówce?


wrzucam fotki z naszej sypialni - mam nadzieję, że za rok to już będzie mój codzienny widok  :yes: 



komin trochę za długi, małż chce pół metra ciachnąć



jeszcze jedno zaległe zdjęcie - z grubsza licząc wyszło mi 150 sztuk kabelków



dziś rozkminialiśmy gdzie umieścić baterie - czy kurde z lewej czy jednak z prawej, a może jednak po  środku  :bash: 
jakoś doszliśmy do konsensusu, ale nie było lekko
przy okazji małż musiał znowu wysłuchiwać jaki klaustrofobiczny prysznic mi zrobił (on zadowolony, bo w końcu po 8-miu latach będzie wannę miał)



jutro - jak przystało na święto pracy - małż chce się zabrać za kanalizę i rycie w ścianie pod rurki z wodą
cały przyszły tydzień ma być w Warszawie, więc niestety trzeba coś porobić..

----------


## aiki

Przy dachach płaskich pokrytych materiałem palnym wys komina to 60 cm nad poziom dachu. Jak się mylę to poprawić.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Proponuję unikać wylewek anhydrytowych. Np. przy klejeniu podłóg drewnianych dużo kłopotów

----------


## chilli banana

> Przy dachach płaskich pokrytych materiałem palnym wys komina to 60 cm nad poziom dachu. Jak się mylę to poprawić.


dzięki aiki za cenną informację  :smile: 





> Proponuję unikać wylewek anhydrytowych. Np. przy klejeniu podłóg drewnianych dużo kłopotów


dzięki, w sumie nie planujemy drewnianych podłóg w obecnej sytuacji finansowej, ale może kiedyś  :wink: 


******************************************

trochę zaległych fotek - górny rozdzielacz



ceglana zabudowa kominka wkrótce  :smile: 



przymiarki rur









jakby ktoś miał wątpliwości - majówka..
jakby nie patrząc, 2 lata temu, jak zaczynaliśmy budowę, to śnieg mieliśmy w maju..

----------


## chilli banana

prace u nas zwolniły tempa, a to z uwagi na przedłużający się pobyt małża w Warszawie, niemniej jednak udało mu się skończyć kanalizę











teraz na tapecie:



i: 

na szczęście w ogrodzie bez przestojów:

----------


## chilli banana

rok temu robiliśmy dzieciakom plac zabaw na dzień dziecka z zamiarem dalszej rozbudowy
w tym roku, z braku czasu, postawiliśmy na pewnik - trampolina  :wink:  



na wykop i instalowanie trampoliny zeszło dobrych kilka godzin, ale koniec końców małż zaczął działać z bateriami w łazienkach, jest nadzieja, że uwinie się z rurkami przed kolejnym wyjazdem





bateria prysznicowa będzie zamontowana w połowie ściany mniej więcej, tak żeby człowieka nie moczyla deszczownica, jak czasem trzeba odkręcić wodę dzieciakom..



jeszcze zaległe fotki murka oporowego przy zjeździe do garażu

----------


## chilli banana

rurki z wodą udało się rozłożyć i połączyć już chyba w 90%, przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o część mieszkalną, bo w piwnicy czeka małża sporo zabawy z miedzią

kilka fotek








wylewki wstępnie zaklepaliśmy na koniec czerwca, wykonawca nie może jednka do nas dojechać, żeby pogadać i ustalić szczegóły - człowiek z polecenia, więc mam nadzieję, że choć na robotę przyjedzie  :big lol: 
w tygodniu powinien dojechać styropian na podłogi i dach, niestety małż szykuje się znowu na wyjazd do Warszawy, więc zostanę sama na polu boju  :cool: 

za to jedna rzecz w końcu pchnięta - murek oporowy wymurowany  :yes: 
jeszcze sporo pracy przy nim, ale 500 pustaków "zniknęło" z podwórka

----------


## walec7_7

Widzę że ciągle do przodu  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Widzę że ciągle do przodu


pomału, ale walczymy  :wink: 

************************************

w środę ma dojechać styropian - prawie 70m3  :jaw drop:  większość na dach
ale w końcu ruszymy z układaniem podłogówki, żeby pchnąć wylewki w czerwcu, jak planowaliśmy - choć nie wiem, czy to nam się uda  :roll eyes: 

z ciekawostek budowlanych - nie może się obyć bez problemów, bo byłoby przecież za nudno  :wink:  elektrozaczep uszkodził nam odrobinę drzwi



z tego co tłumaczył mi mąż, ościeżnica się wypaczyła, zrobił się ok. 2-milimetrowy banan, oczywiście ma swoją teorię dlaczego i co jest źle zrobione, nic z tego nie skumałam, oprócz tego, że powinno być inaczej zainstalowane





w poniedziałek ma przyjechać serwis naprawić usterkę oraz uszkodzenie  :roll eyes:

----------


## chilli banana

naprawili nam drzwi i ościeżnicę - przy mierzeniu wyszło, że faktycznie był banan 3-milimetrowy, zawsze mówiłam, że mój mąż ma laser w oczach  :big lol: 

myślę, że wyszło bardzo dobrze



pan twierdzi, że teraz jest zrobione porządnie i już nie będziemy ich musieli wzywać  :wink: 

niespodziewanie dziś przyjechał styropian - jeszcze ciepły  :wink: 





na podłogi wzięliśmy 5cm, na dach 10 cm, poszło prawie 9200zł  :ohmy: 

zaczynam wierzyć, że się wyrobimy przed końcem miesiąca  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

mały update - na budowie trochę cisza, bo pobyt małża w Warszawie się przedłużył do końca czerwca
ułożyłam styropian w sypialniach i gabinecie na dole 
z wylewkami się nie wyrobiliśmy, bo od 2 tygodni walczymy z przeprowadzką - znaleźliśmy większe mieszkanie, bo w naszym chyba byśmy się pozabijali przez wakacje  :wink: 
przeprowadziliśmy się bliżej szkoły, bo już dwójka dzieciaków będzie uczęszczać, więc jest co jeździć, a to zawsze trochę bliżej
mieszkanie niestety praktycznie nieurządzone, więc trochę czasu nam zeszło na kompletowaniu mebli (szok - co ludzie sprzedają na OLX, praktycznie wszystko można kupić i to za niewielkie pieniądze)
w tym tyg jedziemy na urlop, a od sierpnia działamy znowu na pelnych obrotach, ale już bez presji i wizji wojny domowej  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Czas na małe uaktualnienie mojego miesięcznika  :big lol: 

wracając z urlopu, rozkraczyło nam się auto na autostradzie i tym oto sposobem 300km pokonaliśmy na lawecie z trójką małych bądź co bądź dzieciaków jadąc max 90km/h - wrażenia bezcenne  :wink: 

pierwszy tydzień sierpnia małż zamiast więc dłubać na budowie, dłubał w aucie..
do tego niekończące się wakacje mogą człowieka wykończyć - niech już będzie rok szkolny i trochę  normalności, że człowiek na budowie posiedzi, jak przystało, a nie tylko morze i gofry  :big lol: 

nooo aleeee -  umówiliśmy się wstępnie z majsterm od wylewek - inny niż poprzednio, bo tamten ani razu nie przyjechał do nas na budowę, mimo że się z nami umawiał, ba, nawet nie dawał znać, że go nie będzie - totalna olewka, a to jednak nie wróży dobrze
Teraz jesteśmy w grafiku na połowę września  :yes: 

Jakieś fotki ku pamięci





W ogóle masakra, bo ja kładłam styropian (po uprzednim pytaniu gdzie już mogę kłaść), a mój mąż potem go ściągał, bo jakieś rurki brakowały  :ohmy: 







acha, wracając z urlopu, zatrzymaliśmy się w Łodzi, gdzie kiedyś znalazłam wanny ręcznie robione
korzystając z okazji, zadzwoniłam do Pana dowiedzieć się, czy możemy wanny zobaczyć - mogliśmy  :yes: 
zdecydowaliśy się na taką:



zdjęcie pochodzi ze strony https://wannyzegary.pl

Udało mi się też zakupić okazyjnie na OLX baterię podtynkową prysznicową, bo małż stwierdził, że dobrze byłoby mieć zanim zrobi próbę szczelności.
Teraz negocjuję ceny pomp (grundfos alpha 1l 25-40) i bufora (vaillant vps 500/3-7), no ale z tym już ciężko.. 
Jeszcze muszę znaleźć wymiennik ciepła - niestety w naszym projekcie nie ma specyfikacji, więc muszę trochę zgłębić temat. Mam już kilka ofert, ale kurczę nie mam jeszcze wiedzy i nie umiem podjąć decyzji  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

korzystając z pięknej pogody, małż zaczął kłaść papę na dach







wczoraj z pomocą HDS udało się też wrzucić nasze ogromne łazienkowe okno na dach  :yes: 
do tej pory leżało sobie w salonie - mogę więc skończyć układanie styropianu

Reszta domu prezentuje się super z tym białym styropianem, gdzieniegdzie jeszcze zostały peszle do przykrycia



w tygodniu jak znajdę chwilę bez dzieciaków zamierzam położyć folię pod podłogówkę, dobrze byłoby zacząć też rurki kłaść, żeby się wyrobić na połowę września
musimy przemyśleć nasze pętle, bo nie było do tej pory czasu na to, mimo iż chyba pisałam o tym kilka miesięcy temu  :ohmy: 

udało mi się znaleźć grzejnik do łazienki, który małż zaakceptował, ba nawet powiedział, że taki to może mi zrobić  :big lol: 



zdjęcie ze strony https://sklep.terma-tech.pl/grzejnik-hex-terma

----------


## chilli banana

żeby wprowadzić choć trochę systematyczności w dzienniku  :wink:  zaległe fotki z soboty

----------


## micbarpia

Grzejnik fikusny :smile:  a jaka jego moc efektywnosc? :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Grzejnik fikusny a jaka jego moc efektywnosc?


yyy nie wiem  :wink:   mąż zlecił mi poszukanie fajnego grzejnika nie drabinki  :wink: 
może ta tabelka ci coś powie:




******************************
wdrapałam się dziś na taras - zaległe fotki z soboty:









etap styropian zakończony  :wink:  no przynajmniej wewnątrz, teraz jeszcze taras i dach..





nie wiem, czy te peszle powinny być zakryte, ale niektóre mają tak dużą średnicę, że praktycznie są na równi ze styropianem 5cm

dzieciaki marudzą, jak trzeba wracać do domu i pytają dlaczego, nie możemy tu mieszkać - też się zastanawiam  :bash: 



*może ktoś wie co to za krzew?*





jeśli tak, to bardzo proszę o nazwę  :yes:

----------


## ufbufkruf

To nie jest przypadkiem bluszcz? 

https://szkolka-szotek.pl/produkt/wi...ieciolistkowy/

----------


## dez

Tzw. dzikie wino. Uważaj na dzieci, owoce są trujące.

----------


## chilli banana

> To nie jest przypadkiem bluszcz? 
> 
> https://szkolka-szotek.pl/produkt/wi...ieciolistkowy/







> Tzw. dzikie wino. Uważaj na dzieci, owoce są trujące.


dziękuję pięknie  :yes:

----------


## chilli banana

wczoraj zaczęłam rozkładać folię





od razu mam pytanie - czym mocujecie folię do styropianu, żeby się nie przesuwała? wystarczy, że przejdę z jednego końca na drugi, a folia się przesuwa i faluje
a jednak przy rozkładaniu rurek trochę będzie tego chodzenia..

----------


## aiki

rozwijasz pasek kleisz do styro.
Rozwijasz kolejny kleisz do wcześniejszego paska i do styro.
przy rurkach już będą klipsy do rurek ją stabilizować.

----------


## dez

Pod ścianami papiakami przybij folię do styropianu. Resztę kleisz folię do folii na małą zakładkę. Pod wylewką wszystko się wygładzi  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> rozwijasz pasek kleisz do styro.
> Rozwijasz kolejny kleisz do wcześniejszego paska i do styro.
> przy rurkach już będą klipsy do rurek ją stabilizować.


haha no na to wpadlam, żeby kleić do styro, ale kleję zwykłą taśmą pakową, bo taką miałam pod ręką i to się niestety nie trzyma
widziałam na filmiku na YT, że klipsami folię mocują




> Pod ścianami papiakami przybij folię do styropianu. Resztę kleisz folię do folii na małą zakładkę. Pod wylewką wszystko się wygładzi


spytam małża czy coś ma, co by się nadawało, jak nie, to wezmę tacker i powbijam spinki gdzieniegdzie
wiem, że to nie przeszkadza pod wylewką, ale chciałam takie ładne fotki zrobić, jak u większości tutaj  :wink: 


******************************************

co do dzisiejszego dnia - fotek brak - musiałam się szybko zwijać do domu i wyleciało mi z głowy fotki robić - okazało się, że małż nie wziął pieluchy ani chusteczek na zmianę, a niestety były bardzo potrzebne  :big lol:  w każdym razie sypialnie i salon są ukończone w 100%
idzie to mega sprawnie

wcześniej jeszcze wdrapałam się na dach - jest nasze okno  :smile: 



jak widać po lewej stronie, papa już docięta
jutro wyjeżdżamy, korzystając z ostatniego wakacyjnego weekendu, mam nadzieję, że znajdziemy trochę czasu, żeby przemyśleć pętle w salonie, reszta zostaje jak w projekcie

----------


## chilli banana

Drugiego dnia naszego wyjazdu dzwoni do nas sąsiad, że mu ktoś się włamał do kantorka. Tyle lat mamy budowę i nie zauważyliśmy nic podejrzanego, mnóstwo materiałów trzymamy na zewnątrz, baseny, trampolinę, rowery. 
A tu prawie tysiąc kilometrów od domu i taka informacja  :ohmy:  Oczywiście trochę się stresowaliśmy do końca wyjazdu, wcześniej mieliśmy kamery podłączone, ale gdy się przeprowadziliśmy na większe mieszkanie, wzięliśmy kartę ze sobą, bo nie mamy tu neta. Gonię małża, żeby ponownie je zainstalował, człowiek trochę spokojniejszy jak powiadomienia na telefon przychodzą.

Poza tym, liczyłam na to, że znajdę trochę więcej czasu, jak dzieciaki wrócą do szkoły  :big lol: 
Faktycznie, udaje mi się wyrwać codziennie choć na chwilę na budowę, ale żeby potem nadgonić wszystko w domu, a jeszcze fotki wstawić na forum, to nie ma szans.
Ja dalej kładę folię, zostały mi łazienki i wiatrołap do położenia - dziś postaram się pamiętać o fotkach. Małż robi szalunki na murku oporowym. 





Był fachowiec od wylewek, mówi, że dwa dni mu zejdzie, bo mamy jeszcze taras i dach do zrobienia. Gdyby nie to, to jeden dzień by mu starczył  :WTF:

----------


## donvitobandito

> porotherm zgadza się, nasza ekipa też gruntuje, bo mówili że tynk spada inaczej
> idę niedługo na budowę, dowiem się czemu nie gruntują betonu komórkowego


W roli wyjaśnienia, bo na ten temat przeczytałem już wszystko  :wink: 

Porothermu przy tynkach CW nie trzeba gruntować. Producenci tynków tylko to zalecają. Natomiast gruntowanie betonu komórkowego przy tynkach CW jest koniecznością. Choć z drugiej strony jak nic nie będzie się działo, ten brak gruntu wyjdzie Wam na zdrowie  :wink:  

Choć tempo mistrzostwo świata. Mi na 950m2 prze mega dokładnej ekipę zeszło ponad 3 tygodnie. Ale na 3m łacie odchył 0mm, a ściany super proste nie były  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> W roli wyjaśnienia, bo na ten temat przeczytałem już wszystko 
> 
> Porothermu przy tynkach CW nie trzeba gruntować. Producenci tynków tylko to zalecają. Natomiast gruntowanie betonu komórkowego przy tynkach CW jest koniecznością. Choć z drugiej strony jak nic nie będzie się działo, ten brak gruntu wyjdzie Wam na zdrowie  
> 
> Choć tempo mistrzostwo świata. Mi na 950m2 prze mega dokładnej ekipę zeszło ponad 3 tygodnie. Ale na 3m łacie odchył 0mm, a ściany super proste nie były


dzięki za uzupełnienie
przy kolejnym moim domu przyjrzę się tematowi ponownie  :wink:  bo teraz i tak po ptakach już było
moja siostra szuka teraz mieszkania w stanie deweloperskim, to zapewnia, że nasze tynki mega lepsze od wszystkich, jakie widziała
ja nie mam się czego przyczepić, kąty są proste, ściany równe
fakt, że chłopaki mieli niesamowite tempo, ale 3 tygodnie wydaje się jednak długo, nawet jak na taką powierzchnię, ale rozumiem, że płaciłeś za robotę, a nie godzinówki  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

dziś po południu znaleźliśmy chwilę, żeby porozkładać rurki

już jest plan na karuzelę, jak skończymy z rurkami  :big lol: 



idzie to migusiem, nie wiem dlaczego ta usługa tyle kosztuje, na pewno są na budowie prace, za które bardziej warto zapłacić - cieszę się, że jednak sami rozkładamy rurki i zaoszczędzimy kilka tysi

dodatkowo mieliśmy pomocnika, bo synek dzielnie pomagał rozwijać rurkę i wbijać spinki  :smile: 

 

zaczęliśmy od sypialni dziewczyn - małż na szybko przeliczył, w jakim odstępie dawać rurki (co 10cm), no i duuuupa
wg projektu miało być coś koło 80m, nam wyszło ponad 20m więcej



w pokoju syna dawaliśmy więc co 15cm i wyszło mniej więcej tak jak w projekcie



w naszej sypialni daliśmy też co 15cm:



dodatkowo, daliśmy rurki w garderobach - w projekcie mielismy w 2 z 3  :WTF:  - daliśmy we wszystkich



W sumie to nie wiem, czy mamy dobrze ten projekt zrobiony, bo z tego, co czytałam, to raczej unika się ogrzewania przedpokoju dobiegami, a u nas tak właśnie jest.
Małż twierdzi, że będzie dobrze, pocieszam się tym, że my aż tak ciepłolubni nie jesteśmy  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

W takim razie i u nas mamy taki sam"błąd" i to bez projektu bo też mamy dobiegi  puszczone bez izolacji przez przedpokój  :tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

Udało nam się zakończyć rozkładanie rurek.



W salonie zmodyfikowaliśmy trochę nasze pętle względem projektu - zrobiliśmy 3, z czego jedna idzie wzdluż okien - myślę, że to dobry pomysł. Jeśli chodzi o zużycie rurki, to wyszło nam podobnie, jak w projekcie, więc myślę, że będzie dobrze  :smile: 
Daliśmy też osobną pętlę na długą część przedpokoju, bo wcześniej był on tylko i wyłącznie ocieplany dobiegami.





Ponieważ zabrakło nam trochę spinek, małż kupił na szybko w castoramie klipsy luzem. Wpadł na pomysł, żeby założyć je na kawałek rurki i skleić papierową taśmą, dzięki czemu można było je wsunąć do tackera  :big lol: 



Teraz pozostaje sprawdzić szczelność, po weekendzie ma przyjechać fachowiec od wylewek.

----------


## aiki

W teorii każda pętla to osobne pole posadzki oddylatowane od reszty. Jak tam w salonie będą przebiegać dylatacje?

----------


## sebcioc55

> W teorii każda pętla to osobne pole posadzki oddylatowane od reszty. Jak tam w salonie będą przebiegać dylatacje?


dobrze że użyłeś określenia "w teorii"  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

> W teorii każda pętla to osobne pole posadzki oddylatowane od reszty. Jak tam w salonie będą przebiegać dylatacje?


aiki nie wiem, kiedyś jak czytałam, to powierzchniowo wychodziło, że dylatacja nie jest potrzebna w salonie, ale w tamtym czasie zakładaliśmy, że będziemy grzać równomiernie
teraz jednak może być tak, że pętla przy oknach będzie mocniej wykorzystywana
małż mówi, że stosuje się też nacinanie betonu, ale nie wnikałam w temat

----------


## aiki

Nacinanie to też dylatacja. Oby tylko przez całą grubość. No i jeśli płytki to w tych miejscach musi być przeniesienie dylatacji.

----------


## aiki

W sumie i tak wiecie jak robić

----------


## chilli banana

> Nacinanie to też dylatacja. Oby tylko przez całą grubość. No i jeśli płytki to w tych miejscach musi być przeniesienie dylatacji.


tak, chodziło mi o to, że to jest forma dylatacji
myślę, że mój mąż wie, jak to zrobić, bo twierdzi, że tak robili w pracy
akurat tam będziemy mieć panele - małż twierdzi, że przy panelach nie ma problemu, płytki wiem, że moga pęknąć - zresztą, byłam kilka dni temu na pogrzebie i podziwiałam popękane płytki na podłodze w dość nowym kościele

----------


## chilli banana

dzieciaki w miarę podleczone, ale dawno nie miałam tylu nieprzespanych nocy pod rząd..
ostatnio pogoda była bardzo kiepska, przez co papa na dachu nie była jeszcze położona, dziś piękne słońce, a małż się ruszyć nie może - rwa.. dostał zastrzyk, ale też nakaz leżenia
co by nie zmarnować pogody - jutro znowu ma być zimniej - razem ze znajomym położyliśmy papę







z góry ładnie widać szalunki przygotowane przez małża



w tle jeszcze zielony Trójmiejski Park Krajobrazowy



zaczęłam się rozglądać za rekuperatorem - na pewo będzie inny  niż zakładał projekt 5 lat temu (vaillant recovair), bo nie widzę sensu przepłacać kilku tysięcy zł 
na razie znalazłam 2 modele, które spełniałyby wymagania projektowe, problem w tym, że mają przyłącza 160mm, a małż wszytkie otwory robił 200mm (dostosował do vaillanta)
ale - rur jeszcze nie mamy, więc ta zmiana średnicy to chyba nie będzie aż taki problem  :wink: 

póki co na tapecie OnyX Pride 400 (albo dream 400)
oraz alnor hru-ministair-w-450

muszę o nich jeszcze poczytać, może znajdę też coś ze średnicą 200 w rozsądnej cenie

zaczęłam też robić wycenę stopni do naszych schodów, bo schody także w najbliższym czasie małż będzie musiał zamontować

----------


## _arek_

Z większymi otworami nie ma problemu... Dajesz przy samym reku redukcje 160/200 i ciągniesz normalnie dwu setkę do puszek rozdzielczych, to nawet bardziej na plus niż 160.

----------


## chilli banana

> Z większymi otworami nie ma problemu... Dajesz przy samym reku redukcje 160/200 i ciągniesz normalnie dwu setkę do puszek rozdzielczych, to nawet bardziej na plus niż 160.


Tak można? Muszę poczytać w takim razie.

----------


## aiki

Na logikę można. I ciszej może być. Wentylatory lżej będą miały.

----------


## chilli banana

> Na logikę można. I ciszej może być. Wentylatory lżej będą miały.


aiki dzięki za opinię, dla mnie to niestety nie jest logiczne  :wink: 

**************************************************  **

Korzystając z wyrwy pogodowej, wczoraj pokleiliśmy ze znajomym papą boki dachu
małż dalej się ruszać nie może, ale nasz fachowiec od wylewek ma wolny termin w poniedziałek, więc trzeba temat papy zamknąć
mam nadzieję, że dziś dokończymy zabawę - został nam do obklejenia murek, na którym będzie okno - jest z tym dużo zabawy, bo kilka rogów trzeba zabezpieczyć
pogoda ciągle pokazuje deszcz, cały następny tydzień, mam nadzieję, że jednak prognoza się nie spradzi - w niedzielę pewnie zacznę układać styropian na dachu, chyba że faktycznie będzie lało, to najwyżej chlopacy ogarną najpierw wylewki w domu




nie wrzucałam chyba jeszcze fotek z podłączonymi czujnikami temperatury 
kilka ścian małż przy okazji porył







dostałam wycenę w zasadzie tylko od 1 stolarza, jeśli chodzi o nasze stopnie - 200 zł za 4cm stopień dębowy pomalowany na wybrany kolor
biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że w marketach trochę cieńsze stopnie są po ok 150-160 zł to chyba nie jest zła cena
przy okazji zapytałam o drzwi drewniane - Pan zaproponował 5k za 8 sztuk naszych drzwi sosnowych z oscieżnicą regulowaną - zbliżona cena do drzwi selera, a tam jednak znam już jego opinię  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Niestety w piątek przegonił nas deszcz i dopiero wczoraj skończyliśmy kłaść papę na dachu.



murek pod okno wyszedł ok, małż zapprobował  :wink: 

a taki widok z góry na naszą łazienkę:



jutro po południu beton na murek oporowy, a od rana prawdopodobnie wylewki - edit: małż dostał esa, że wylewki od wtorku

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Fajne zdjęcia :smile:  wygląda jakbyście mieli fosę wokół domu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Fajne zdjęcia wygląda jakbyście mieli fosę wokół domu.


 :big lol:  niedługo to zasypiemy, więc już nie będzie takiego efektu

**********************************

zgodnie z planem, wczoraj zalaliśmy murek oporowy, przy wibratorze pomagał znajomy





małż mówi, że trochę puścił jeden róg, ale udało się opanować sytuację:





małż przygotował także miejsce pod przyszły grill i wędzarnię



tutaj już zalane:



Dziś przed szkołą wpuściłyśmy z córką ekipę od wylewek - całkiem sporo tego piachu:



Dziś robią środek domu, ale nie wiadomo, czy jutro dadzą radę zrobić dach, bo ma niestety padać, zresztą jak kilka ostatnich dni

******************************************
Ok, wiadomo już, że jutro dachu nie będą robić, trzeba czekać na jakąś wyrwę pogodową
Dom chłopacy skończyli, choć jak byłam o 16tej i był mniej więcej taki stan:





bez zrobionego korytarza, wiatrołapu i części piwnicy, to byłam pewna, że się nie wyrobią

do wieczora jednak chłopaki ogarnęli temat - wyszło ponad 160m2, ostatecznie wylewka ma ok. 8cm grubości (my liczyliśmy 7cm)





zdjęcia średnie, jutro za dnia zrobię lepsze
czuję się, jakbym jedną nogą już mieszkała  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

Dzisiaj w końcu ładna pogoda, słoneczko, cieplutko, więc małż zadzwonił do fachowca od wylewek i umówił się na sobotę (jutro kończy jakąś robotę). Jak tylko po pracy przyszliśmy na działkę, żeby ułożyć styropian na dachu, zaczął padać deszcz..  :WTF: 
koniec końców wrzuciliśmy tylko styro na dach..

Dziś udało nam się pozwiedzać mieszkanie z dzieciakami - już naprawdę się domowo zrobiło, a to tylko wylewki.. no i echo ku uciesze dzieciaków niezłe teraz  :wink: 
wylewki prezentują się super, spadki pod odpływy ładnie wyprofilowane, zewnętrzne narożniki ponacinane (nie wiedziałam, że tak się robi)
nawet małż mówi, że nie ma się czego przyczepić, a jak wiadomo - on zawsze coś znajdzie  :wink: 















piwniczka:



murek oporowy też już po mału ku końcowi - szalunki już zdjęte - wyszło dobrze:

----------


## chilli banana

Niestety z powodu deszczu nie udało się jeszcze zrobić dachu - jesteśmy umówieni na jutro, bo od niedzieli w końcu ładna pogoda. Choć w sumie to nasz spec od wylewek miał dziś potwierdzić, czy uda mu się skończyć robotę i do nas wpaść.. Zobaczymy rano, nas czeka jeszcze trochę pracy, bo dziś położyliśmy z małżem styro tylko na dachu, został jeszcze taras. No ale chłopaki i tak zaczną od górnego piętra, więc damy radę  :wink:  

Trochę zabawy było jeszcze ze styropianem, bo jak wrzucałam styro ze znajomym, to liczyliśmy 20cm, a to kurczę 30 cm jednak miało być, więc ten teges trochę noszenia znowu było.







Dziś też mierzyłam czas dojścia do szkoły - 5 minut starcza, więc dzieciaki będą mogły w końcu później wstawać, jak się przeprowadzimy  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

Świt zastał nas przy pracy..



i dobrze, bo choć ekipa była umówiona na 8-mą rano, o 7.00 przyjechał pierwszy pracownik, a reszta ekipy zjawiła się o 7.30  :jaw drop: 





no ale zdążyliśmy ze styro na tarasie, bo nim chłopacy uwinęli się  z dachem, minęło dobre pół dnia







małż twierdzi, że bardzo ładnie wykonane spadki i ogólnie nie ma się do czego przyczepić

rzut oka na taras:







 i na gotowo - tylko kawałek stojąc w drzwiach  :wink: 





tak więc etap wylewek oficjalnie zakończony - 10k poszło (więszkość jednak pochłonęły wylewki wewnątrz domu), ekipa spisała się super, pogoda również okazała się łaskawa, a już byliśmy sceptycznie nastawieni i chcieliśmy dach przesuwać na wiosnę.. 
teraz na tapecie rekuperacja i podłączenie kominka, do końca roku zaś sufity podwieszane i mam nadzieję schody  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Witam
Co teraz pójdzie na ten beton z miksokreta? Znowu papa? Ile płaciliście za m2 wylewki?
Nie chcieliście rur wentylacyjnych prowadzić na stropie? Nie trzeba by robić sufitów podwieszanych.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## chilli banana

> Witam
> Co teraz pójdzie na ten beton z miksokreta? Znowu papa? Ile płaciliście za m2 wylewki?
> Nie chcieliście rur wentylacyjnych prowadzić na stropie? Nie trzeba by robić sufitów podwieszanych.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Bartek, zgadza się, papa jeszcze

nam wyszło ok. 34,5 za m2 wylewki wewnątrz budynku, na dachu ok. 38 zł
powiem szczerze, że chyba małż nie brał takiej opcji pod uwagę, jeśli chodzi o prowadzenie rur na dachu - o ile piętro faktycznie dałoby się tak zrobić, to jednak jeśli chodzi o parter to nie umiem sobie wyobrazić, którędy te rury poprowadzić

----------


## donvitobandito

> Bartek, zgadza się, papa jeszcze
> 
> nam wyszło ok. 34,5 za m2 wylewki wewnątrz budynku, na dachu ok. 38 zł
> powiem szczerze, że chyba małż nie brał takiej opcji pod uwagę, jeśli chodzi o prowadzenie rur na dachu - o ile piętro faktycznie dałoby się tak zrobić, to jednak jeśli chodzi o parter to nie umiem sobie wyobrazić, którędy te rury poprowadzić


Uważam, że ta papa na spodzie była niepotrzebna. Tu też radziłem się dekarzy z forum. W takiej kolejności zrobiliśmy łącznie 265m2 dachu płaskiego:

Na początku założenie wpustów i przepustów, ocieplenie murków ogniowych wraz z klejem i siatką, potem styropian ułożony spadkowo, wylewka z miksokreta, papa podkladowa: najpierw na płasko, potem kliny styropianowe i wywinięcie na murki ogniowe pionowo, potem na murki poziomo. I potem jeszcze raz to samo z papa wierzchniego krycia na to. Tylko na murki ogniowe wcześniej płyta OSB ze spadkami do środka i na to papa wierzchniego krycia. No i opierzenie na koniec. Dałem jeszcze przepusty awaryjne dla bezpieczeństwa.

Na razie nic nie cieknie  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Ja płaciłem za wylewki 15PLN/m2 z plastyfikatorem i włóknami polipropylenowymi (cement, piasek, siatki zbrojeniowe i taśma dylatacyjna po mojej stronie). Na tarasach ze spadkami ta sama cena.
U nas wszystkie rury wentylacyjne biegną na stropie międzykondygnacyjnym. Te na parter przechodzą dziurą przez strop, a te na piętrze są wkute w ścianę i tam będą anemostaty 30cm pod sufitem.
W drugim domu rury parteru biegną na stropie międzykondygnacyjnym, a rury piętra na stropie górnym pod styropianem.

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja płaciłem za wylewki 15PLN/m2 z plastyfikatorem i włóknami polipropylenowymi (cement, piasek, siatki zbrojeniowe i taśma dylatacyjna po mojej stronie). Na tarasach ze spadkami ta sama cena.
> U nas wszystkie rury wentylacyjne biegną na stropie międzykondygnacyjnym. Te na parter przechodzą dziurą przez strop, a te na piętrze są wkute w ścianę i tam będą anemostaty 30cm pod sufitem.
> W drugim domu rury parteru biegną na stropie międzykondygnacyjnym, a rury piętra na stropie górnym pod styropianem.


to bardzo dobra cena, w tym roku to robiłeś Bartek? muszę zajrzeć do ciebie i nadrobić zaległości  :wink: 
jeśli chodzi o poprowadzenie rur, to chyba mój mąż nie brał takiego rozwiązania pod uwagę, w biurze gdzie robiliśmy projekt nie było niestety tęgich głów, które by nam zasugerowały jakieś ciekawe rozwiązania
pomysł bardzo fajny, może kiedyś go wykorzystamy, bo myślę o postawieniu parterówki 100m2

@donvitobandito fajnie, że ci nie cieknie, nam też nie powinno

----------


## B_i_U

A ze trzy tygodnie temu.
A nasz dziennik opóźniony ze dwa miesiące, ale postaram się nadgonić w ciągu kilku dni.

----------


## chilli banana

> A ze trzy tygodnie temu.
> A nasz dziennik opóźniony ze dwa miesiące, ale postaram się nadgonić w ciągu kilku dni.


to ładna cena, taka jakby zeszłoroczna  :wink: 
pewnie jak byśmy bardziej poszukali, to znaleźlibyśmy taniej, ale mamy tak duże opóźnienia w stosunku do zakładanego celu na ten rok, że nie szukaliśmy zbyt intensywnie, wzięliśmy fachowca z polecenia i co ważne dla nas - zgodził się przyjechać do nas praktycznie z dnia na dzień
powodzenia w uzupełnianiu dzienników  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

ktoś może polecić jakąś zajebistą gotową gładź szpachlową? do stosowania przez amatora..

----------


## _arek_

*Flugger Sandplast LSR* -zajebista gotowa gładź szpachlowa dla amatora  :yes:   Można nanosić wałkiem, tradycyjnie lub maszynowo. Ma fajnie długi czas wiązania, więc można ją sobie na spokojnie wygłaskać. Jedyny minus może być cena, ale jest naprawdę wydajna.

----------


## chilli banana

> *Flugger Sandplast LSR* -zajebista gotowa gładź szpachlowa dla amatora   Można nanosić wałkiem, tradycyjnie lub maszynowo. Ma fajnie długi czas wiązania, więc można ją sobie na spokojnie wygłaskać. Jedyny minus może być cena, ale jest naprawdę wydajna.


dzięki _arek_ - na stronie mają info o black friday, może jakaś promocja się trafi, sklep jest niedaleko mnie, to podjadę zobaczę  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Myślę że jak pogadasz to spokojnie w okolicach stówki za worek powinno się udać wyhaczyć, dla takiego człeka prosto z ulicy. No chyba, że z okazji black frday jeszcze coś lepiej wyjdzie....

----------


## chilli banana

> Myślę że jak pogadasz to spokojnie w okolicach stówki za worek powinno się udać wyhaczyć, dla takiego człeka prosto z ulicy. No chyba, że z okazji black frday jeszcze coś lepiej wyjdzie....


30% jest dziś i jutro, worek wychodzi za 100,80 zł
ciekawa jestem, jakie będzie zużycie na naszych tynkach, bo trudno oszacować, ile tego kupić

**************************************************  *********

ze spraw okołobudowlanych - zamówiłam bufor vaillanta 500l
małż kupił stal na schody
dzieje się niewiele, ale coś tam dłubiemy

----------


## seler2

Bufor w sensie bufor ciepła czy zbiornik cwu? 
Bo na bufor ciepła to taki nie zbyt rozpasany...

----------


## chilli banana

> Bufor w sensie bufor ciepła czy zbiornik cwu? 
> Bo na bufor ciepła to taki nie zbyt rozpasany...


No 2 w 1 mówisz że za mały?
Taki mamy w projekcie, jakoś chyba wyliczyli jego wielkość - nie mamy dużego domu, więc może da radę?
Jak nie, to trzeba będzie dokupić drugi..

----------


## seler2

Wszystko zależy od zapotrzebowania na ciepło, sposobu grzania bufora i założeń na jak długo bufor ma owo ciepło przechowywać.
1 litr wody podgrzany o 1 stopień "przechowa" 1,16Wh czyli 500 litrów wody podgrzane o 60 stopni (od 30 czyli minimum podłogówki do 90) zmagazynuje 38kWh minus jakieś straty, powiedzmy 35kWh minus pewnie z 5kWh na cwu zostaje 30kWh, nie wiem jakie zużycie ciepła będzie miał Wasz dom?
W każdym razie na pewno nie wystarczy to żeby nagrzać raz i mieć ciepła na dwa dni.
U mnie przy buforze 2150 litrów  przy nagrzaniu całego zładu do 75st wystracza mniej więcej na dwa-trzy dni przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz, z tym że dom jeszcze nie zamieszkany, brak werandy więc zimne powietrze wpada przy każdym otwarciu drzwi i mam wentylację grawitacyjną.

----------


## chilli banana

@seler2 trudno mi się do tego odnieść, bo ja blokowa jestem, mam jednak nadzieję, że wyliczenia z projektu nie okażą się aż tak niedowymiarowane.. docelowo będziemy mieć pompę ciepła, więc mam nadzieję, że nam tej wody po prostu starczy, jak nie, to będziemy myśleć nad kupnem kolejnego bufora

****************************************

o wilku mowa - bufor przyjechał w czasie podanym przez sklep, czas oczekiwania niecałe 3 tygodnie:





pojechaliśmy więc z małżem nabyć płytki do kotłowni
wykupiliśmy caly stan płytek na sklepie - starczyło na kotłownię, piwniczkę i korytarzyk, na schody musimy domówić
nie wiem jak to się stało, że wzięłam inne, niż te, po które jechałam  :wink: 
takie bardziej niebieskie miały być, ale mojej siostrze, która nabyła klocek z lat 70. i czeka ją generalny remont, na tyle spodobał się znaleziony przeze mnie patchwork, że postanowiła nabyć go dla siebie, więc będzie cieszyć moje oczy co jakiś czas  :Lol: 

nasze też są ładne, żeby nie było heh, ale miały mieć to coś w postaci niebieskiego koloru  :big tongue: 





ponieważ zostało nam już tylko pół roku najmu mieszkania, a ja stanowczo nie zamierzam się z naszymi tobołami i trójką dzieciaków nigdzie przeprowadzać jak tylko do domu, to zaczęłam się skupiać na wykończeniu i tym podobnych detalach - nabyłam już lodówkę, zmywarkę, piekarnik i zlew
mam już na oku tapety do pokojów dzieciaków, jednak z tym się jeszcze wstrzymuję, bo możliwe, że teraz tylko pomaluję ich pokoje, a wykończę jak już trochę kurz osiądzie..

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update - kotłownia już w miarę ogarnięta, teraz trzeba ją doposażyć  :wink: 



wymiennik płytowy małż dostał od szefa - mógł sobie wybrać, więc wziął chyba największy  :wink: 
pompy kupiliśmy jedne z najzwyklejszych, najwyżej wymienimy za jakiś czas, musimy już patrzeć na finanse, bo za 4 m-ce mamy się przeprowadzić a tu kurczę jeszcze tyle rzeczy do kupienia..

@seler, miałeś rację, będziemy jeszcze jeden zbiornik wstawiać - jakoś wcześniej źle zrozumiałam mojego męża, albo on nie skumał o co pytam  :wink: 



w tym tygodniu udało się w końcu odpalić kominek - my z małżem zachwyceni, jest to dla nas jakiś taki krok milowy, poczuliśmy się jak w domu heh, siedzimy i się gapimy, a dzieciaki po chwili - nudzi mi się, co robimy, idziemy juz?  :big lol: 



w tzw. międzyczasie małż zaczął też robić schody, podjęliśmy decyzję, że nie będziemy robić tradycyjnej barierki, tylko puścimy stalowe linki, stopnie zamówimy u stolarza, oprawki oświetleniowe jakieś najzwyklejsze z allegro - potrzebujemy 44 sztuki, bo małż chce pod każdym stopniem, robi się z tego niezły koszt - po tylu latach budowy jeszcze kurczę się dziwię, że wszystko kosztuje krocie  :roll eyes: 





na dniach musimy też zamówić rekuperację, płytki mamy już zakupione do wszystkich pomieszczeń, więc roboty mnóstwo, czasu jak zawsze za mało  :wink:

----------


## Slawskip

> na dniach musimy też zamówić rekuperację, płytki mamy już zakupione do wszystkich pomieszczeń, więc roboty mnóstwo, czasu jak zawsze za mało


za to prace przedstawione na zdjęciach na najwyższym poziomie. trzymam kciuki, aby się udało zrobić wszystko na czas  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> za to prace przedstawione na zdjęciach na najwyższym poziomie. trzymam kciuki, aby się udało zrobić wszystko na czas


dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile:  

**************************************

może ktoś miałby ochotę wypowiedzieć się na temat naszego projektu rekuperacji, to zapraszam  :smile: 

parter:



piętro:



bilans trochę odbiega od projektu, bo zmieniłam wielkości w sypialniach - jest nas teraz więcej osób niż w momencie robienia projektu



czy to wygląda z sensem? robiliście wywiew w wiatrołapie? 
wszelkie sugestie mile widziane  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> czy to wygląda z sensem? robiliście wywiew w wiatrołapie? 
> wszelkie sugestie mile widziane


Wygląda jak projektowana do biura czy centrum handlowego. W domowych robi się na rozdzielaczach i rurach R-VENTflex/pe-flex czy podobnych.
Gdzie ma być wyrzutnia i rekuperator? W wiatrołapie?
Jak czerpnia i wyrzutnia ma być spięta z rekuperatorem? Bo do czerpni i wyrzutni trzeba dosyć grube rury którymi będzie wędrowało mroźne powietrze, więc jeżeli będą prowadzone w przestrzeni ogrzewanej to najlepiej jakby były jak najkrótsze i trzeba je dobrze zaizolować (najlepiej podobnie, jak elewację, bo różnice temperatur będą podobne) co daje w sumie z 50-60cm.

----------


## chilli banana

> Wygląda jak projektowana do biura czy centrum handlowego. W domowych robi się na rozdzielaczach i rurach R-VENTflex/pe-flex czy podobnych.
> Gdzie ma być wyrzutnia i rekuperator? W wiatrołapie?
> Jak czerpnia i wyrzutnia ma być spięta z rekuperatorem? Bo do czerpni i wyrzutni trzeba dosyć grube rury którymi będzie wędrowało mroźne powietrze, więc jeżeli będą prowadzone w przestrzeni ogrzewanej to najlepiej jakby były jak najkrótsze i trzeba je dobrze zaizolować (najlepiej podobnie, jak elewację, bo różnice temperatur będą podobne) co daje w sumie z 50-60cm.


Rekuperator będzie w piwnicy w kotłowni, czerpnia jak najkrótsza droga tyle że przez ścianę z tego co małż mi pokazywal, a wyrzutnia przez całą szerokość piwnicy na równoległej scianie
Rur jeszcze nie kupowaliśmy, zastanawiamy się jakie zmiany wprowadzić w projekcie, czy w ogóle zamówić nowy projekt (ten był 5 lat temu robiony, więc na pewno teraz jest inny osprzęt do dyspozycji).

----------


## sruba014

Hej! Mam zapytanie do inwestora, czy pamiętasz może przybliżony koszt materiałów na wykonanie wewnętrznej instalacji kanalizacyjnej? Rury, trójniki, uchwyty itd?

----------


## chilli banana

1400 zł ale zamówienie robiłam 2 lata temu więc ceny mogą się różnić teraz

----------


## sruba014

14,000 znaczy tak? Dziękuję

----------


## ACCel

14k to są 2km rury PCV 110mm lub 3km rury PCV 50mm  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> 14,000 znaczy tak? Dziękuję



Nie, 1400zl a dokładnie 1381,34 zl
Coś chyba jeszcze zostało a jakieś jedno czy dwa kolanka trzeba było dokupić

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update

nie wiem jak u was, ale u nas wróciła zima - kominek się przydaje  :smile: 



małż dalej pracuje nad schodami 





tu otwory na oprawki



oprawki wzięliśmy najtańsze jakie byly (50szt. więc szkoda było kasy na jakieś mega wypasione), trochę przypominają mi takie jakby z szafek z lat 90. bodajże
ale wyglądają całkiem spoko na schodach, a jak włożyliśmy nowe żarówki ledowe, to wogóle super

wymiana żarówek w toku - oczywiście dziecko pomaga, nie ma bata





przymiarka schodów - wszystko pasuje, można robić dalej  :wink: 
sorry za jakość zdjęcia, ale telefon małża ucierpiał na budowie, a finanse nie pozwalają na wymianę  :big tongue: 



dla urozmaicenia chyba małż kładzie też płytki na schodach z piwnicy na piętro



i górny bieg



docięte otwory - mialy być pośrodku płytki, ale ponoć strasznie płytki pękały, więc część jest z otworem na łączeniu płytek, co mi osobiście bardziej się podoba  - idealnie się schodzą fugi z góną fugą na płytce



muszę jeszcze zakupić czujki ruchu i zasilacz
stopni jednak nie będziemy na razie zamawiać (mamy wyceny na 7k i więcej) - szkoda kasy, żeby się poniszczyły, bo prac jeszcze od groma, więc ogarniemy jakieś tymczasowe

łazienka już zaimpregnowana i ogarnięta pod kafelkowanie



choć chyba na pierwszy rzut pójdą płytki podłogowe w kuchni

zostały nam 4 miesiące do przeprowadzki, dzieciaki już się cieszą na swoje nowe pokoje
ja się tylko cieszę, że będą to wakacje i będzie można je wysłać do dziadków, jeśli te pokoje jednak nie będą ukończone  :big lol:

----------


## _arek_

Hej chili  :bye: 

Ładne te płyteczki macie jak dla mnie wprowadzają troche radosci a noe taka standardowa szrobura kotlownia/piwnica. Podobają  mi sie plytki w tym stylu,  jednak nie znaleźliśmy niestety miejsca dla takich. w sumie to Ania nie znalazła  :roll eyes:  
Widzę że powoli już też ku końcowi... zastanawiałem się już jednak nie raz, czy w końcu kiedyś ten koniec w ogóle nastąpi :big tongue:  

My też mamy dedline tyle, że do tej nidzieli  :big lol:   Ze względu na ratę kredytu postanowiliśmy wynająć nasza kawalerkę, bo szkoda żeby $$ nam uciekała a kredycik już dawno się wyczerpał.  Także chwilowo też w polowych warunkach będziemy pomieszkiwać  :tongue:

----------


## chilli banana

> Hej chili 
> 
> Ładne te płyteczki macie jak dla mnie wprowadzają troche radosci a noe taka standardowa szrobura kotlownia/piwnica. Podobają  mi sie plytki w tym stylu,  jednak nie znaleźliśmy niestety miejsca dla takich. w sumie to Ania nie znalazła  
> Widzę że powoli już też ku końcowi... zastanawiałem się już jednak nie raz, czy w końcu kiedyś ten koniec w ogóle nastąpi 
> 
> My też mamy dedline tyle, że do tej nidzieli   Ze względu na ratę kredytu postanowiliśmy wynająć nasza kawalerkę, bo szkoda żeby $$ nam uciekała a kredycik już dawno się wyczerpał.  Także chwilowo też w polowych warunkach będziemy pomieszkiwać


dzięki _arek_ za miłe słowa  :smile: 
co do końca - to przy dzieciakach za szybko pewnie nie nastąpi - dam sobie obie ręce uciąć, że w ciągu najbliższych 10 lat czeka nas kilkukrotne malowanie, tapetowanie, zmiana mebli, łóżek - no ale ja to lubię, więc nie narzekam  :big tongue:  

powodzenia z przeprowadzką! wrzuć jakieś foty, jak już będziecie na swoim  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

dziennik staje się znów bardziej regularny  :smile: 
to jest etap, który chyba najbardziej mi się podoba  :big lol: 

sorki za jakość zdjęć, nowy telefon w drodze, więc jest szansa, że fotki będą lepsze 

schody zamontowane - stopnie z niezawodnych płyt peri - są z nami od początku budowy, czyli zaraz trzy lata i kto wie ile jeszcze posłużą  :big tongue: 
małż przeszczęśliwy, że wszystko spasowało





jeszcze bez zamontowanych oprawek oświetleniowych



i przed pomalowaniem na czarno - no właśnie muszę spytać, czemu niepomalowane  :tongue: 



muszę zająć się kuchnią, a kurczę czasu jak na lekarstwo, żeby coś porysować i policzyć te wszystkie elementy.. ale ale - dziś zakupiłam ostatni element AGD, który nam brakował - mikrofalę, więc przynajmniej wymiary sprzętu już znam, to już połowa drogi  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

małż  kończy kłaść kafle w kuchni, ale jeszcze kilka lepszej jakości fotek schodów - stopnie docelowo będą miały grubość 3,5cm











kominek będzie zabudowany cegłą, więc niestety nie będzie już takiego widoku na przestrzał





kuchnia - może jutro uda mi się skoczyć na budowę zobaczyć efekt na żywo i zrobić parę fotek, choć mamy strasznie napięty grafik - w piątek już powinien dotrzeć nowy telefon małża, więc fotki powinny być już przyzwoitej jakości

kafle są w odcieniach szarości, ale bardzo jasne - przez 10 lat mieliśmy fajne ciemnoszare kafle w kuchni i zastanawiam się, czy jasne kafle to dobry wybór przy dzieciakach - coś czuję, że odkurzacz będzie non stop krążył po kuchni - nie cierpię jak są jakieś paprochy na podłodze, choć przy dzieciach i tak mi już trochę przeszło  :big lol: 









jutro kafle w kuchni mają schnąć, więc małż planuje zacząć łazienkę

----------


## nass

cześć,
Pomysł na schody - pierwsza klasa, mega mi się podobają  :smile: 
Mogłabyś się podzielić wrażeniami jak wygląda stabilność tych schodów - czy konstrukcja jest wystarczająco sztywna podczas chodzenia? Jaki profil na to poszedł?

----------


## chilli banana

> cześć,
> Pomysł na schody - pierwsza klasa, mega mi się podobają 
> Mogłabyś się podzielić wrażeniami jak wygląda stabilność tych schodów - czy konstrukcja jest wystarczająco sztywna podczas chodzenia? Jaki profil na to poszedł?


dzięki  :smile:  
schody są bardzo stabilne jak dla mnie, specjalnie testowałam, czy nie będę się bała nimi chodzić
mąż mój twierdzi, że są lekkie drgania na górnym biegu, jak chodzi, ale on jest jakieś 25-30kg cięższy ode mnie  :wink:  
no i faktycznie, jak szłam z nim i się skupiłam, to czułam te drgania, ale bez kitu - jakby mi nie powiedział, to bym na to uwagi nie zwróciła
ten górny bieg jest przykotwiony do betonu u góry, na dole zaś opiera się na stalowej nodze, która będzie ukryta w ścianie z cegły - dolny bieg jest z obu stron przymocowany bezpośrednio do betonu i tam nie czuć w ogóle drgań

profil 120x120, a ścianka 4

----------


## chilli banana

kuchnia gotowa do zafugowania:





małż zaczął łazienkę dolną:



dziś kupił też stal na grzejnik - coś w podobie tego ma zrobić:



źródło: http://grzejniki-lazienkowe.opole.pl...hex-terma.html

----------


## chilli banana

mały update

schody do piwnicy skończone, no dobra, jeszcze cokolik, ale to taki drobny szczegół  :wink: 
na żywo wyglądają super, normalnie nie mogę się nadziwić, że ten mój mąż takie ładne płytki wybrał a miał być zwykły szarobury gres  :big lol: 



podłoga w łazience dolnej też


zastanawiam się nad fugą do tych płytek - czy pójść w brąz czy jednak antracyt, ale to jest kwestia do przemyślenia jeszcze

w kuchni wyszedł mały problem - w świetle dziennym i po umyciu kafli okazało się, że jedna ma totalnie inny odcień, jest jakby w połowie wybarwiona, taka jakaś kremowa, podczas gdy reszta jest szara - widać nawet trochę na fotce



oczywiście jest w takim miejscu, że będzie widoczna - akurat między lodówką a wyspą  :bash: 
zostaje ją wykuć, tyle, że wszystkie płytki poszły, co do jednej heh, musimy się więc kopsnąć w tygodniu do Gdańska, ale nie ma tego złego, co by na dobre nie wyszło - zahaczymy o Ikea i obejrzę szare fronty kuchenne  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update

płytki w łazience dolnej prawie skończone
nie podobają nam się płytki wyłożone w całej łazience, więc będą tam, gdzie uznaliśmy je za absolutnie konieczne 




ta deszczownica, rączka prysznica i bateria tu docelowo nie będą, bo są z górnej łazienki
szybę zamówimy chyba u szklarza na wymiar, wychodzi nam 121,5cm szerokości, wysokość 220cm
fuga pewnie antracytowa albo coś w ten deseń
nie mam pomysłu na kolor ścian, podoba mi się butelkowa zieleń, ale to mam jeszcze chwilę na przemyślenia





płytki nad zlewem mają wytłoczone malutkie heksagony - będą nawiązywać do naszego grzejnika  :big lol: 





górną łazienkę mam bardziej przemyślaną, bo myślałam, że od niej zaczniemy i że w ogóle to dłużej potrwa i będzie tyyyyle czasu na zastanawianie się  :big lol: 

przymiarki płytek - pomału do przodu  :yes:

----------


## seler2

Ładnie ciśniecie tempo, będzie przeprowadzka niedługo  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Ładnie ciśniecie tempo, będzie przeprowadzka niedługo


przeprowadzka na koniec czerwca - wtedy kończy nam się umowa najmu


****************************

kilka zaległych zdjeć:

łazienka dolna:







łazienka górna



wczoraj przyjechały nowe zabawki małża 

reku alnor PremAir500









w tym miejscu chciałabym bardzo podziekować @sebcioc55 za współpracę  :smile:  odpowiedział na chyba milion moich meili, pomógł dobrać rekuperator i akcesoria do niego, więc jak tylko ktoś ma wątpliwości w tym temacie, gorąco polecam kontakt z Sebastianem  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

mały update z dzisiejszego dnia

drzwi prysznicowe w górnej łazience
w sumie to lubimy prysznice typu walk-in, ale z uwagi na to, że prysznic będzie dość mały i małż się obawiał, że woda będzie się rozbryzgiwać po łazience, zakupiliśmy drzwi



nie wiedzieć czemu, zostały nam 2 kartony płytek podłogowych, a znowuż zabraknie nam płytek na ścianę - normalnie wyższa matematyka policzyć 3 pola prostokątu i dodać do siebie  :big tongue: 

małż zaczął robić "balustradę" do naszych schodów - ma ona być zrobiona ze stalowych linek

ma jakiś autorski pomysł na zainstalowanie tych linek  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update 

praca nad balustradą schodów:





tak to będzie montowana do sufitu:



małż zaczął też prace nad kaloryferem - muszę pomyśleć nad jakimiś dekoracjami DIY skoro mu to tak idealnie wychodzi  :big lol: 



jako że przez wirusa całe dnie teraz spędza na budowie, prace posuwają się do przodu - płytki w spiżarni takie same jak w kuchni:



podłoga w łazience wyschła, więc małż zaczął też płytki na ścianie prysznica - domówiłam brakujący 1m2 do paczkomatu - mam nadzieję, że wyślą, zanim wszyskto stanie..



wczoraj dojechały też nasze umywalki do górnej łazienki - muszę sprawdzić, czy na pewno dobry model nam przysłali, bo wydaje mi się, że brałam z prostymi ściankami, a tu są lekko pod ukosem
w każdym razie są duże, myślałam, że ledwo da się w nich ręce umyć (41cm średnicy), ale spokojnie dadzą radę

----------


## seler2

Czy Małżonek szanowny to w ogóle sypia? Przecież to się nie da tyle roboty, niełatwej przecież samemu w tak krótkim czasie zrobić  :ohmy: 
Tu kładzie płytki, przy śniadaniu pospawał schody a po kolacji jeszcze szybciorkiem grzejnik wyspawał  :jaw drop:  

Ja dwie soboty płytki nad blatem w kuchni układałem... :shame:

----------


## chilli banana

> Czy Małżonek szanowny to w ogóle sypia? Przecież to się nie da tyle roboty, niełatwej przecież samemu w tak krótkim czasie zrobić 
> Tu kładzie płytki, przy śniadaniu pospawał schody a po kolacji jeszcze szybciorkiem grzejnik wyspawał  
> 
> Ja dwie soboty płytki nad blatem w kuchni układałem... :shame:


seler2 mój mąż może nie jeść, ale wyspać się musi  :wink: 
ani jednej nocy nie zarwał przy trójce naszych dzieciaków - ktoś, kto ma dzieci, wie, że niezarwanie nocy przy dziecku to jak wygrana w totka
no to on wygrał trzy razy  :wink: 

no i chyba nie dziwisz się, że w obecnej sytuacji woli siedzieć na budowie, niż  z trójką niewychodzących na dwór rozdziczałych dzieciaków?  :big lol: 

a tak na poważnie - goni nas czas, choć fakt, spiął poślady, jeszcze na początku lutego byłam przerażona, że wszystko idzie jak krew z nosa, ale twardo stałam przy swoim i mówiłam, że absolutnie nie przedłużamy umowy najmu i pójdziemy do domu chociaż w stan surowy - no sorry, ale ja po trzech latach non stop z dziećmi (bo on w pracy a potem na budowie) też już nie mam siły

wiem, że mój mąż też był wykończony, nawet był czas, że chciał sprzedać ten dom, ale widzę też, że teraz ta depresja/chandra/wypalenie go opuściło,  pracuje w swoim normlanym tempie, chętnie w ogóle idzie na budowę, a że teraz nie chodzi do pracy ani nie odbiera córki ze szkoły, to z 4-5 godzin zrobiło mu się 13-14, więc efekty widać

BTW grzejnik nie jest skończony - to tylko jeden próbny element

za to dziś położył płytki w spiżarni (zdjęcie już dawałam wcześniej) i większość w wiatrołapie:





to są te same płytki, co na schodach do piwnicy i w kotłowni - mąż co prawda chciał inne, ale sporo nam tych płytek zostało, a że w obecnej sytuacjii nie jeździmy nigdzie po sklepach, to wykorzystaliśmy te pozostałości, z czego ja jestem bardzo zadowolona  :smile:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Fajne te płytki, też mam na nie oko, tylko sie zastanawiam czy do kuchni czy do górnej łazienki. A jak układacie - chaotycznie czy w jakimś porządku? Na schodach ułożone w skos mega mi się podobały..

----------


## Pytajnick

> Fajne te płytki, też mam na nie oko, tylko sie zastanawiam czy do kuchni czy do górnej łazienki. A jak układacie - chaotycznie czy w jakimś porządku? Na schodach ułożone w skos mega mi się podobały..


Robiłem podłogę z podobnych płytek kilka miesięcy temu. Moja parka inwestorów spędziła cały weekend próbując je ułożyć według wzorów. Uprzedzałem ich, że zadowoleni nie będą...i nie byli. Układałem więc po swojemu, podobne możliwie jak najdalej od siebie  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Fajne te płytki, też mam na nie oko, tylko sie zastanawiam czy do kuchni czy do górnej łazienki. A jak układacie - chaotycznie czy w jakimś porządku? Na schodach ułożone w skos mega mi się podobały..


w karo mi tez się zdecydowanie bardziej podoba, mamy tak połowę piwnicy wyłożoną, nie wiem, czemu w wiatrołapie mój mąż położył inaczej, ale nie bywam teraz na budowie bo siedzę w domu z dziećmi, a jak mi wczoraj przysłał fotki, to już było po ptakach.. 



tak jak pisze @Pytajnick - zdecydowanie chaotycznie, mój mąż w swoich pedantycznych zapędach, jak przymierzał je w kotłowni, to zaczął je układać "wzorem", straciły cały swój urok

----------


## chilli banana

dziś mąż mnie wezwał na budowę  :jaw drop: 
okazało się, że przypieprzył czymś w płytkę w łazience (twierdzi, że nie wie jak to się stało, ale jakoś mu nie wierzę  :big lol: ) i jest odprysk, no i oczywiście nie może na to patrzeć i pyta, czy kuć, a płytki mamy wyliczone, bo jeszcze pod kaloryferem będą, a jak wiadomo, szlajać się teraz po płytki nie będziemy

no widać ten odprysk, może na fotce mniej niż na żywo (z prawej strony przy tym "skrzyżowaniu"), 



ale moim zdaniem, jak się położy białą fugę, to będzie to widoczne tylko dla nas
ostatecznie, po położeniu fugi skuje się tę płytkę, jak będzie naprawdę się w oczy rzucać - choć ja bym poczekała do zamontowania umywalki, ale małż mówi, że jakaś listwa będzie z boku i jak kuć to teraz, zanim listwę zamontuje



płytki w wiatrołapie dalej schną, więc tam na razie nic nie działa, zresztą najpierw musi rury od reku puścić
fuga, którą wczoraj położył w kuchni już wyschła i ładnie się prezentuje, zlewa się z płytkami, ma dokładnie ten sam odcień co ciemniejsze elementy na płytkach - fotka niestety przekłamuje kolory



pomalował też balustradę schodów, ale ja dalej nie wiem, jak te linki będą montowane  :roll eyes: 





ponoć nie jest idealnie i musi jeszcze raz przeszlifować i pomalować na nowo..
te śrubki też będą czarne - próbował mi tylko wytłumaczyć, jak to będzie wyglądać



małż pochwalił się też swoimi elementami dociętymi do budowy kaloryfera  :wink: 



po raz pierwszy zobaczyłam też nasz rekuperator - ale to jest wielkie  :jaw drop: 



prace nad górną łazienką trwają - dziś niestety miły pan ze sklepu w Kielcach poinformował mnie, że nie wyślą nam płytek, bo mają końcówkę, ale nie nadaje się ona do sprzedaży, bo są poniszczone
mam próbować w Toruniu, bo tam niby mają jeszcze 5m2 więc może nam metr wybiorą

czekam na telefon jutro, że jednak płytek nie ma - w Gdańsku nas poinformowali, że produkcja tych płytek ma ruszyć za jakieś 2 tygodnie, ale kto to wie, co będzie za dwa tygodnie  :roll eyes: 
na wszelki wypadek małż nie ma kłaść płytek nad umywalkami, dopóki nie będziemy mieć wystarczającej ilości


brałabym czarne, ale kurcze jak pomyślę, jak to będzie wyglądać przy dzieciakach, to jednak zostanę przy białych na kolejne 10-15 lat  :wink: 
BTW umywalki też chcieliśmy czarne,  ale zrezygnowaliśmy z tego pomysłu, jak wyobraziliśmy sobie różowe i białe pasty do zębów na naszych pięknych czarnych umywalkach - na białych chyba nie będzie nas tak razić, trochę się przyzwyczailiśmy  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

czy ktoś może zamawiał fronty kuchenne przez neta i może polecić sklep?  :smile:

----------


## the_anonim

Centrum.meble.pl polecam.
Pytanie jak z dostawą czy się będzie kalkulowało? Ja odbieram za free w jednym z punktów.

Ps. Pięknie idziecie do przodu, pełny szacun dla męża. Chyba jest na fali.

----------


## zychupe

A Twój mąż to może dałby się wynająć kiedyś na realizację?  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Centrum.meble.pl polecam.
> Pytanie jak z dostawą czy się będzie kalkulowało? Ja odbieram za free w jednym z punktów.
> 
> Ps. Pięknie idziecie do przodu, pełny szacun dla męża. Chyba jest na fali.


dzięki the_anonim, chcę się zorientować w cenach  :smile: 

małż na pewno wrócił do formy, no i nie chodzi teraz do pracy  :wink: 







> A Twój mąż to może dałby się wynająć kiedyś na realizację?


tak, tak bierz go, bo z nim ciężko wytrzymać, ale dopiero na koniec czerwca ok?  :wink:

----------


## chilli banana

naprawdę krótki update bo nic konkretnego się nie dzieje
w sobotę małż dokończył płytki prysznicowe w łazience górnej









nad lustrem, gdzie według naszego zamyslu miały być położone te same cegiełki, a których to nam zabrakło  :bash:  zdecydowaliśmy się na razie ich nie kłaść i poczekać, aż paczka z zamówionymi płytkami do nas dotrze
jako że dotarła wczoraj (o dziwo wszystkie płytki cale - wcześniej zamawiałam duże dekory sztuk 2 i oba przyjechały pęknięte), dziś małż wziął się za kładzenie płytek nad zlewami



przy okazji okazało się, że zakupiłam za mało lampek - jakoś uszło mej uwadze, że są kable wyprowadzone pod 4 punkty  :roll eyes: 

nic to, zmienię chyba koncepcję i okrągłe lustra i umywalki, które pokazywałam już wcześniej dam do dolnej lazienki, a do górnej zakupię fajne owalne



zakupiłam też oprawy natynkowe na korytarz, kolejny punkt odhaczony  :wink: 
szukam też paneli, mąż mnie oświecił, że 8mm, a ja sobie dziesiątki przeglądam od blisko roku -- grunt to komunikacja w małżeństwie  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Fajne klimaty wszędzie. Prysznic po położeniu cegiełek super się teraz prezentuje i podłoga bardzo zyskała - taka mniej "psychodeliczna". Bardzo się cieszę gdyż ponieważ sama mam już takową zakupioną (podobna ale nie taka sama) i miałam obawy czy wzór nie nazbyt intensywny. Ale przy białych ścianach jest dobrze. A fugi białe dajecie czy ciemne? Ja planuję ciemny grafit, z kolei miski na pewno będą białe bo na czarnej armaturze można zbankrutować - wiem co mówię aktualnie moja córa mebluje swoje mieszkanie i poszła w czerń - masakra cenowa! A uszczerbkiem bym się nie przejmowała - pomysł zamaskowania biała fuga powinien się sprawdzić. Trochę pokłuje w oczy przez pierwszy tydzień, potem się wtopi w tło i tyle go będzie widać. Mąż zdolniacha - taki teraz na wagę złota, a może i platyny :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> Fajne klimaty wszędzie. Prysznic po położeniu cegiełek super się teraz prezentuje i podłoga bardzo zyskała - taka mniej "psychodeliczna". Bardzo się cieszę gdyż ponieważ sama mam już takową zakupioną (podobna ale nie taka sama) i miałam obawy czy wzór nie nazbyt intensywny. Ale przy białych ścianach jest dobrze. A fugi białe dajecie czy ciemne? Ja planuję ciemny grafit, z kolei miski na pewno będą białe bo na czarnej armaturze można zbankrutować - wiem co mówię aktualnie moja córa mebluje swoje mieszkanie i poszła w czerń - masakra cenowa! A uszczerbkiem bym się nie przejmowała - pomysł zamaskowania biała fuga powinien się sprawdzić. Trochę pokłuje w oczy przez pierwszy tydzień, potem się wtopi w tło i tyle go będzie widać. Mąż zdolniacha - taki teraz na wagę złota, a może i platyny


serio psychodeliczna - nie powiedziałabym  :big lol:  mnie te płytki od razu urzekły, chciałam je jeszcze do kuchni, ale jednak musiałabym sprzątać na okrągło wszelkie okruszki
fugi czarne, bo nasze płytki są czarne, grafit mi do nich nie pasuje
co do uszczerbku - znam mojego męża, to pedant, on wszystko widzi, nawet jak inni tego nie widzą, no ale nie będę wydawać kasy na cały karton płytek, żeby jedną wymienić  i tak jeszcze wydamy majątek na wykończenie - chyba że faktycznie będzie masakra wizualna, to odżałuję  :wink: 

*********************

dzisiaj nie za dużo fotek, bo małż poleruje grzejnik, a to ponoć trochę czasu zajmuje - no ale wygląda tak jak miał  :smile: 









i tu nałożone 2 warstwy na siebie:



zapomniałam wspomnieć, że wanna, którą mieliśmy upatrzone już dobre 2 lata albo i więcej, którą pojechaliśmy oglądać w zeszłym roku do Łodzi, nie jest już produkowana  :sad:  pan w ogóle wstrzymał produkcję wanien z uwagi na brak opłacalności przez zalew chinskich wanien, jak poinformował - mam jednak nadzieję, że pan się zgodzi nam jedną ostatnią wyprodukować..

taka miała być:



[źródło: https://lodz.lento.pl/wanny-wolnostojace,5553189.html]

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Może po tej całej hecy z koroną Europa w końcu pójdzie po rozum do głowy i da trochę na wstrzymanie z tą chińszczyzną. Wanna piękna, straszna szkoda, że rodzimi zdolni rzemieślnicy muszą rejterować przed chińskim badziewiem.
A z tą psychodelią to rzeczywiście trochę pojechałam :smile:  Tak naprawdę są rustykalne, moja córka położyła je sobie w toalecie i naprawdę wygladają świetnie. Dużo lepiej zresztą w naturze niż na zdjęciu, które tak jakoś pomniejsza ich format i zagęszcza wzór. Czyli fuga na ścianie też czarna  bo że na podłodze taka to się rozumie samo przez się (choć córka zdaje się zdecydowała się na antracyt).

----------


## chilli banana

> Może po tej całej hecy z koroną Europa w końcu pójdzie po rozum do głowy i da trochę na wstrzymanie z tą chińszczyzną. Wanna piękna, straszna szkoda, że rodzimi zdolni rzemieślnicy muszą rejterować przed chińskim badziewiem.
> A z tą psychodelią to rzeczywiście trochę pojechałam Tak naprawdę są rustykalne, moja córka położyła je sobie w toalecie i naprawdę wygladają świetnie. Dużo lepiej zresztą w naturze niż na zdjęciu, które tak jakoś pomniejsza ich format i zagęszcza wzór. Czyli fuga na ścianie też czarna  bo że na podłodze taka to się rozumie samo przez się (choć córka zdaje się zdecydowała się na antracyt).


przepraszam, nie zauważyłam twojej odpowiedzi
tak, czarna na podłodze, bo one są czarne; wiem, że inni producenci mają podobne wzory, whodzące w antracyt chyba właśnie
masz rację, że na żywo te płytki inaczej wyglądają, fotki rzeczywiście zagęszczają ten wzór
na ścianę też kupiłam czarną, choć widziałam antracyt na zdjęciach i prezentował się super, ale w sklepie, gdzie wybieraliśmy nie było takiego odcienia ciemnego - zresztą ja zakupiłam antracyt z tej firmy, ale to dla mnie ciemny szary, mamy go do tych płytek w kotłowni i na schodach, no a teraz już nigdzie nie jeździmy, zeby poszukać czegoś ciemnego
jak będzie kiepsko, to się wstrzymamy z fugami, aż sie sytuacja uspokoi  :wink: 

*********************************

krótki update

małż można powiedzieć skończył grzejnik - nawet go przywiózł do domu, bo ja z dzieciakami teraz nigdzie nie wychodzę
dla mnie jest idealny, taki właśnie miał być - mój mąż oczywiście już ma wizję zmian, które wprowadzi w drugim grzejniku
w łazience dolnej będzie w poziomie, w górnej w pionie

teraz jeszcze trzykrotne malowanie i szlifowanie, ale czego się nie robi dla kochanej żony  :big lol: 







korzystając z wolnego czasu, wzięłam się za drobne porządki - w piwnicy znalazłam super belkę, która nada się idealnie do lampy z oplotem  :yes: 
pozdrawiam naszego właściciela, który pozwolił nam wszystko z piwnicy wyrzucić na śmietnik - upatrzyłam sobie jeszcze kilka drewienek  :big lol: 



włączyłam się też w akcję szycia maseczek, ale z racji tego, że wyszyłam całą bawełnę, którą miałam w domu i czekam na dostawę, poczyniłam kilka precelków - miał być w sumie jeden i to dla mnie jako ozdoba kanapy, ale córka i syn zażyczyli sobie po 2, więc kilka jeszcze czeka na wypchanie  :big lol: 



acha, nie wrzucałam jeszcze zaległej fotki elementu balustrady - ta część będzie montowana do sufitu, ale dalej nie wiem jak stalowe linki będą zamontowane..



balustradę małż planuje montować w przyszłym tygodniu, zaleźnie od znajomego, który będzie musiał mu pomóc w montażu

tak poza tym - czy u was też pada śnieg?  :jaw drop:

----------


## chilli banana

ok, lekcje wysłane, mogę też coś na dziennik wrzucić  :wink: 

mam już drugi kaloryfer, choć małż mówi, że jeszcze będzie je poprawiał
ten ma być w pionie - jakiś taki długi a wąski mi się wydaje





małż zabrał się też za kładzenie gładzi 

 



zakupiłam poleconą przez Arka gładź fluggera, w promocji (dzień singla czy coś w ten deseń) worek wychodził po 100zł z groszami

biorąc pod uwagę zrobione 2 pokoje wychodzi, że worek starcza na jakieś 19m2 
na razie małż położył 1 wartstwę, ale konieczna będzie druga, ponoć idzie bardzo sprawnie

----------


## pawnook

Czesc, nie mysleliscie o gotowej gladzi? Cenowo wyjdzie podobnie. Ja klade atlas gta 18kg = 53zl. 1-1,5kg = 1m2. Tak mi wychodzi. Klade walkiem - zwyklym z dlugim wlosiem i sciagam piorem kubali 60cm. Powiem, ze wychodzi genialnie, a jesli polozy sie druga warstwe zasada mokre na mokre to szlifowanie jest tylko po to aby zmatowic sciane. Jestem amatorem i doswiadczenia duzo nie mialem, ale nawet jak majster od lazienek przyjechal to sie zdziwil ze tak dobrze wyszlo. Najlepiej klasc we 2, jeden naklads drugi sciaga. Ja niestety walcze sam i sciana o dlugosci 4m2 to jest juz maks zeby na raz zrobic bo poczatek zaczyna juz schnac.

----------


## chilli banana

> Czesc, nie mysleliscie o gotowej gladzi? Cenowo wyjdzie podobnie. Ja klade atlas gta 18kg = 53zl. 1-1,5kg = 1m2. Tak mi wychodzi. Klade walkiem - zwyklym z dlugim wlosiem i sciagam piorem kubali 60cm. Powiem, ze wychodzi genialnie, a jesli polozy sie druga warstwe zasada mokre na mokre to szlifowanie jest tylko po to aby zmatowic sciane. Jestem amatorem i doswiadczenia duzo nie mialem, ale nawet jak majster od lazienek przyjechal to sie zdziwil ze tak dobrze wyszlo. Najlepiej klasc we 2, jeden naklads drugi sciaga. Ja niestety walcze sam i sciana o dlugosci 4m2 to jest juz maks zeby na raz zrobic bo poczatek zaczyna juz schnac.


my mamy właśnie gotową gładź  :wink: 
wczoraj mąż kładł drugą warstwę i jest zachwycony - ponoć jest idealnie, a on jednak rzadko z czego jest zadowolony, więc tu ukłon w stronę użytkownika @_arek_, który nam polecił właśnie Flugger Sandplast LSR
jeśli nam zabraknie, to kupię małżowi atlasa, będzie porównanie, bo ten flugger bez promocji to jednak dość drogi jest

----------


## _arek_

Heh fajnie że w końcu i Ja się komuś przydałem  :smile:  

Cena LSR-ki faktycznie nie należy do najniższych, ale wydajność ma dobrą. Poza tym praca z tym to jak  dla mnie bajka, rozkłada się jak masło na kanapce bez żadnego wysiłku i co najważniejsze daje się bardzo długo obrabiać.  Szlifowanie - polecam papierek 240. Pyłu praktycznie brak bo zaraz opada na ziemię. Co w porównaniu z innymi gładziami nawet przy pracy żyrafą które pylą strasznie mocno tez jest dużym plusem. Przy szlifowaniu i zdjęciu górnej warstwy fajnie widać różnicę gdzie było już szlifowane a gdzie jeszcze nie.

Przed szlifem poczekajcie sobie z tydzień az dobrze podeschnie.

Ja też polecam wałek i pióro idzie mega sprawnie.

Moja Ania kupiła właśnie wiadro GTA i wogole nie umiałem tego nakładać i ściągać, robota tragedia  po robocie LSR. Koniec końców Atlas poszedł na jakieś zaprawki czy inne łatanie dziur a ja cały dom zrobiłem na LSR. Wyszło mi w sumie chyba 12/13worków, ale stwierdziliśmy że na robociźnie i tak oszczędzamy sporo $$ więc chociaż materiał sobie dobry weźmiemy  :yes:  My worek też coś koło 100mieliśmy ale to normalnie bez promki żadnej. Podjedz pogadaj na pewno jakiś rabacik dadzą,

----------


## Elfir

wow, piękne grzejniki!

----------


## pawnook

> Heh fajnie że w końcu i Ja się komuś przydałem  
> 
> Cena LSR-ki faktycznie nie należy do najniższych, ale wydajność ma dobrą. Poza tym praca z tym to jak  dla mnie bajka, rozkłada się jak masło na kanapce bez żadnego wysiłku i co najważniejsze daje się bardzo długo obrabiać.  Szlifowanie - polecam papierek 240. Pyłu praktycznie brak bo zaraz opada na ziemię. Co w porównaniu z innymi gładziami nawet przy pracy żyrafą które pylą strasznie mocno tez jest dużym plusem. Przy szlifowaniu i zdjęciu górnej warstwy fajnie widać różnicę gdzie było już szlifowane a gdzie jeszcze nie.
> 
> Przed szlifem poczekajcie sobie z tydzień az dobrze podeschnie.
> 
> Ja też polecam wałek i pióro idzie mega sprawnie.
> 
> Moja Ania kupiła właśnie wiadro GTA i wogole nie umiałem tego nakładać i ściągać, robota tragedia  po robocie LSR. Koniec końców Atlas poszedł na jakieś zaprawki czy inne łatanie dziur a ja cały dom zrobiłem na LSR. Wyszło mi w sumie chyba 12/13worków, ale stwierdziliśmy że na robociźnie i tak oszczędzamy sporo $$ więc chociaż materiał sobie dobry weźmiemy  My worek też coś koło 100mieliśmy ale to normalnie bez promki żadnej. Podjedz pogadaj na pewno jakiś rabacik dadzą,



hmmm to może ja powinien spróbować na tym LSR, chcociaż mam jeszcze 5 wiader GTA więc trochę tym przerobie. Sorry, że w tym wątku, ale zastanawiam się czy sufit GK jechać po całości gładzią? w pokojach zrobiłem tylko łaczenia  - dosyć szeroko, ale salon zastanawiam się czy nie machnąć całości. Jakieś za i przeciw?

----------


## chilli banana

> Heh fajnie że w końcu i Ja się komuś przydałem  
> 
> Cena LSR-ki faktycznie nie należy do najniższych, ale wydajność ma dobrą. Poza tym praca z tym to jak  dla mnie bajka, rozkłada się jak masło na kanapce bez żadnego wysiłku i co najważniejsze daje się bardzo długo obrabiać.  Szlifowanie - polecam papierek 240. Pyłu praktycznie brak bo zaraz opada na ziemię. Co w porównaniu z innymi gładziami nawet przy pracy żyrafą które pylą strasznie mocno tez jest dużym plusem. Przy szlifowaniu i zdjęciu górnej warstwy fajnie widać różnicę gdzie było już szlifowane a gdzie jeszcze nie.
> 
> My worek też coś koło 100mieliśmy ale to normalnie bez promki żadnej. Podjedz pogadaj na pewno jakiś rabacik dadzą,


_arek_ u nas nie chcieli schodzić z ceny, ale my kupiliśmy 20 worków, więc jak zużycie będzie takie jak teraz wychodzi, to nam starczy
zapodaj w końcu jakieś fotki u siebie i napisz jak sie mieszka  :wink: 





> hmmm to może ja powinien spróbować na tym LSR, chcociaż mam jeszcze 5 wiader GTA więc trochę tym przerobie. Sorry, że w tym wątku, ale zastanawiam się czy sufit GK jechać po całości gładzią? w pokojach zrobiłem tylko łaczenia  - dosyć szeroko, ale salon zastanawiam się czy nie machnąć całości. Jakieś za i przeciw?



nie znam się, to się wypowiem hehe
wydaje mi się, że tylko łączenia, ale może niech ktoś mądry się wypowie






> wow, piękne grzejniki!


dziękuję Elfir, miło cię widzieć u nas w dzienniku  :smile: 

************************

tytułem update'u - za dużo się nie dzieje, bo małż wrócił już do pracy, więc znowu mało czasu zostaje na budowę, wieczorami walczy z gładziami, ale idzie sprawnie, dziś ciągnął jeszcze jakieś kable, o których wcześniej nie pomyśleliśmy
mało fotek niestety, ale nie mam czasu nawet ich zrzucać na kompa (z telefonu nie umiem dodawać na to forum, nawet posty mi ucina po 1 zdaniu), lekcje z dzieciakami (zwłaszcza z młodszym, który jeszcze nie umie czytać) i przesyłanie zadań zajmują mi tyle czasu, że szok..
miałam w planach zrobić projekt kuchni w tym tygodniu, a tu tygodnia koniec, a ja nawet programu nie otworzyłam - nie mówiąc o tym, że córka przejęła teraz mojego laptopa - obawiam się, że niedługo to ja będę musiała ją pytać, czy mogę go pożyczyć  :big lol:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update

małż skończył kładzenie gładzi na piętrze w sypialniach i na korytarzu







dziś też zaczął montować ze znajomym knostrukcję pod balustradę schodów 





rusztowanie jak na samoroba przystało  :big lol: 



w międzyczasie płytki pod prysznicem doczekały się też listwy 







przy umywalkach ma być czarna listwa



mi się udało zrobić projekt kuchni na maksa roboczy, ale główny koncept jest, więcej się tym nie bawię, bo czasu brak:



wysłałam dziś do wyceny do lokalnej firmy, jak będzie drogo, to biorę z miejsca poleconego przez anonima - i tak nie zanosi się, że sytuacja się poprawi do maja, więc nie uda mi się pewnie na żywo nigdzie pooglądać i pomacać

----------


## sebcioc55

Najlepszy jest okap  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Najlepszy jest okap


Starałam się

----------


## sebcioc55

> Starałam się


Nie no fajnie wyszło, ważne jest żeby mieć to dobrze rozplanowane i zobaczyć jak bedzie wyglądać w rzeczywistości. Warto też ustawić sobie np paczki styropianu tam gdzie bedzie zabudowa żeby sprawdzić czy bedzie nam wygodnie się poruszać po kuchni, na komputerze jedno, a w rzeczywistości drugie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Nie no fajnie wyszło, ważne jest żeby mieć to dobrze rozplanowane i zobaczyć jak bedzie wyglądać w rzeczywistości. Warto też ustawić sobie np paczki styropianu tam gdzie bedzie zabudowa żeby sprawdzić czy bedzie nam wygodnie się poruszać po kuchni, na komputerze jedno, a w rzeczywistości drugie.


to jest dobry pomysł z tym styropianem, bo mam trochę zagwozdkę z wyspąi blatem do niej przylegającym - może jak sobie poustawiam ten styro, to łatwiej będzie ustalić wymiary  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

krótki update

małż dalej bawi się gładzią - klatka schodowa i kuchnia zrobiona 1 wartswa







w międzyczasie z resztek profili zrobił mi fajne stojaki na ręczniki łazienkowe - jutro będę na budowie to zrobię ładniejsze zdjęcie  :wink: 



zaczął też układać rury od rekuperacji



wczoraj dojechała suszarka - dziś testowana  :wink: 
tym samym mam już całe AGD, co mnie bardzo cieszy, bo trochę czasu schodzi na szukanie i porównywanie modeli
przeraża mnie, że panele prawdopodobnie będę musiała kupować on-line, co jak co - kupując czarny czy biały sprzęt wiem, czego się sodziewać, kupując panele w kolorze dąb bielony czy dziki nie wiem zupełnie jakiego koloru się spodziewać..

----------


## chilli banana

witam, chciałam tylko zameldować, że udało nam się przeprowadzić na koniec maja, czyli miesiąc wcześniej, niż planowaliśmy 
przyznam szczerze, ze mialam juz dosyc siedzenia w domu i robienia lekcji on-line, probujac uciszyc dwojke mlodszych dzieciakow, zeby corka miala chwile spokoju; w ogole to mialam wrazenie, ze moje dzieci non-stop przed ekranem siedza (przed epidemią nie mieli swoich telefonow, ba nawet tv nie mielismy w domu)
szczesliwie sie zlozylo, ze wlasciciel mieszkania, ktore wynajmowalismy, chcial je sprzedac, wiec sie dogadalismy, ze przeprowadzimy sie miesiac wczesniej, mlodsze dzieciaki moga wyjsc na podworko, a starsza corka robi lekcje na zoomie, nikt jej nie przeszkadza, wiec jest wzgledny spokoj.. w koncu  :wink:  mam tylko nadzieje, ze od wrzesnia szkola juz wroci do normalnego funkcnonowania
w domu nie mamy oczywiscie wszystkiego skonczone, w zasadzie to chyba nic nie jest skonczone na 100%, ale i tak komfort jest wiekszy niz w mieszkaniu 60m2
w wolnej chwili zrobie jakies fotki, zeby byly na pamiatke naszej przygody zycia hehe, bylo to chyba bardziej szalone przedsiewziecie, niz objechanie tajwanu z trojka maluchow, ale ja lubie takie ektremalne przezycia  :big lol:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Rany julek, niezłego przyspieszenia dostaliście! Patrząc na ostatnie zdjęcia z początku kwietnia - gdzie jeszcze regularna budowa prawie - toż to rekord świata. Serdeczne gratki i z zapartym tchem wyczekuję zdjęć stanu z przeprowadzki. A przy okazji dopytam o te gładzie - dlaczego w ogóle kładliście?

----------


## the_anonim

*chilli* gratuluję przeprowadzki. Wrzuć fotki bo aż nie mogę uwierzyć jak wam się udało zamieszkać patrząc na to co było ostatnio.

Pozdro

----------


## chilli banana

> Rany julek, niezłego przyspieszenia dostaliście! Patrząc na ostatnie zdjęcia z początku kwietnia - gdzie jeszcze regularna budowa prawie - toż to rekord świata. Serdeczne gratki i z zapartym tchem wyczekuję zdjęć stanu z przeprowadzki. A przy okazji dopytam o te gładzie - dlaczego w ogóle kładliście?


dzięki, ale jeszcze jest trochę plac budowy, dużo rzeczy jeszcze do skończenia
gladzie robiliśmy bo mieliśmy tynki cementowo-wapienne






> *chilli* gratuluję przeprowadzki. Wrzuć fotki bo aż nie mogę uwierzyć jak wam się udało zamieszkać patrząc na to co było ostatnio.
> 
> Pozdro


dzięki, wieczorem postaram się wrzucić fotki, już je odkopałam na telefonie, żeby wrzucić w miarę chronologicznie, bo mam spore zaległości

----------


## chilli banana

ok, mam 2 m-ce do nadrobienia - w kwietniu szyłam jeszcze maseczki dla trójmiejskich szpitali, a ze było tego mnóstwo, to zapuściłam trochę dziennik
małż bawił się gładzią, dopóki nie skończył nam się flugger lsr  (polecany przez Arka) o którym też już tu pisalam i z któego był bardzo zadowolony
zabrakło kilka worków i z tego co kojarzę to kupił atlasa gta, z którym łagodnie mówiąc pracowało mu się bardzo źle, a potem jeszcze jakąś inną gładź, z którą również źle mu się pracowało
dodam, że widziałam różnicę w malowaniu - na flugerze super szedł wałek, a na tych innych miałam wrażenie, że chwilami gładź lepi się do wałka
więc jeśli kiedyś jeszcze będziemy kłaść gładź, to tylko flugger
ot, taka mała reklama sie zrobiła, ale może ktoś będzie szukał opinii, jak ja kilka miesiięcy temu  :wink: 

przez cały okres pandemii małż nie pracował u swojego szefa, bo wszystko stanęło, więc bardzo dużo czasu spędzał na budowie, w zasadzie od rana do wieczora z przerwą na obiad 
w kwietniu opróćz gładzi, kładł jeszcze rekuperację, przy długich odcinkach rur pomagał znajomy
rury małż skończył kłaść 30/04, po weekendzie majowym zaczął je ocieplać, ale to już był pikuś

























niestety rekuperator wywala jakiś błąd, nie wiem czy małż dzwonił już do serwisu, ale zdążyliśmy już dostać pismo z czystego powietrza, że wniosek jest zaakceptowany, więc choć wiemy na czym stoimy

pod koniec kwietnia uzgodniliśmy z naszym wynajmującym, że przeniesiemy się na koniec maja, więc z jednej strony wiedzieliśmy, że trzeba się na maksa zorganizować i sprężyć, a z drugiej jednak było jeszcze mnóstwo pracy przed nami, znaczy głownie przed mężem
ja wysyłałam zapytania o wycene płyt i stelaży - najdrozej wyszlo u nas w bacie, ponad 5k, taniej u mojej siostry w poznaniu, jakies 3,5, najtaniej w okolicach kartuz, niecałe 3k, skad tez wczesniej bralismy juz pustaki i styropian
poniewaz moja siostra aktualnie remontuje klocek z lat 70., spytala swojej ekipy ile potrzebowaliby na zrobienie 150m2 sufitow - jakies 2 tygodnie (3 chlopakow), wiedzialam wiec, ze mojemu mezowi bedzie mega ciezko sie wyrobic (tydzień maja był już za nami), a ze stres dziala na niego deprymująco i byloby ryzyko, ze wprowadzimy sie w stan surowy hehe, poprosilismy o pomoc kuzyna, ktoremu moj maz czasem tez pomagal i ktory zawsze deklarowal chec pomocy
moj maz przygotowal wszystkie stelaze, a na weekend mial przyjechac moj kuzyn, jednak nie docenilismy go - nie dosc, ze przyjechal juz w piatek, to przywiozl ze soba 3 chlopakow (ma firme budowlana), szlo migiem, malz przysylal mi tylko fotki sufitow w kazdym pokoju
chlopacy przyjechali tez w sobote, kuzyn zostal do niedzieli, jak wyjezdzal, malż miał do skończenia gładzie na suficie w salonie, reszta (oprocz gornej lazienki, bo tam jeszcze okno musimy obrobic) byla skonczona, 

Zdjecia nie są uporządkowane, ale bez kitu nie mam na nic czasu przy dzieciakach, co chwile jedzenie któremuś robić, coś podać, wytrzeć, pójść pobujać itd, a za chwilę lekcje się zaczynają, więc wrzucam jak leci:

















małż kładł stelaże, ja wybierałam z dziećmi tapety i panele



















































Był 17 maja i niecałe 2 tygodnie.

----------


## chilli banana

nie mogę się totalnie wyrobić z czasem, a to już ponad 2 miesiące jak się przeprowadziliśmy, pora na jakieś podsumowania  :big lol: 
ale dziś sukces - czwórka dzieciaków położona spać o 10tej i cały wieczór dla mnie to może coś nadrobię  :wink:  
a będzie długo, żebym miała do czego wracać na starość  :wink: 

wracając do wykończeniówki - mój mąż kończył gładzie na suficie w salonie, a potem zaczął gruntować górę, żebym mogła malować
w piątek tydzień przed naszą przeprowadzką miały być do odbioru panele, ale zdecydowaliśmy się je odebrać po weekendzie, bo i tak nie chciałam kłaść przed malowaniem


w środę i czwartek mała została u babci - ja malowałam sufity w sypialniach i na korytarzu oraz ściany na biało tam, gdzie miały być białe
starszaki były u drugiej babci, obeznanej z komputerem, tak że córka miała pomoc w logowaniu na lekcje
co prawda otworzyli już świetlicę w szkole, ale do szkoly mogło wrócić tylko 12 dzieciaków, więc ciężko byłoby się dostać, ale też nie chciałam im fundować atrakcji w postaci maseczek, trzymania dystansu itd.

w piątek przyjechała córka, bo chciała malować swój pokój - znalazła jakąś inspirację na pintereście. zresztą ona miała dość jasną wizję swojego pokoju, mi pozostało dostosować się  :wink: 

tu tłumaczy tacie co i jak  :wink: 



ja zajęłam się pokojem syna, naszą sypialnią i korytarzem
łazienki górnej postanowiliśmy na razie nie ruszać - znaczy małż oczywiście miał w planach ją kończyć, ale jakoś wytłumaczyłam mu, że całe życie z jedną żyliśmy i bylo ok, więc damy radę przez miesiąc czy dwa, a potem na spokojnie się za to weźmie (oczywiście owe dwa miesiące już minęly a łazienka jeszcze nie ruszona, jak to w życiu) - nie ujmując zdolnościom mojego męża, ale jestem pewna, że jakby zabrał sie za tę łazienkę, to wprowadzalibyśmy sie w gołe ściany, bo tam jeszcze okno jest do osadzenia, więc dużo, dużo pracy i czasu potrzeba, żeby ją skończyć

pokój syna:



w klejeniu pasków przydał się niwelator małża  :wink:  





tapeta była papierowa, ostatni raz taką kleiłam ze 20 lat temu, kładzie się tak samo dziadowsko, jak wtedy  :big lol: 

tu już zdjecie z poniedziałku i z podkladem pod panele:





a tu już z wrzuconymi gratami - synek po kilku dniach nie chiał już być u babci, więc jeździł z nami na budowę i się bawił, podczas gdy my pracowaliśmy 





po przeprowadzce sprzedałam 2 szafki-komody, biurko przenieśliśmy na ścianie obok łóżka - zrobiło się trochę luźniej





teraz młody ma jeszcze plakaty nad birukiem z grafikami jakiś stworów ukradzionymi z internetu - podoba mu się  :big lol:  

synio ma największą garderobę i najmniej ciuchów, więc trzymam u niego część zabawek najmłodszej (oni i tak dużo czasu razem spędzają i się razem bawią), ale też nasze pościele i ręczniki



jego pokój to pikuś w porównaniu do pokoju dziewczyn - one mają tyle ciuchów, opasek, gumeczek, książek, artystycznych pierdółek, że układałam to jeszcze długo po przeprowadzce 

kolory w pokoju dziewczyn wybierała starsza córka, ale kierowała się tym, żeby młodszej też się podobało
młoda wpadła na pomysł ściany ombre (technikę zna, bo stosowała na zajęciach z malarstwa), sama mieszała kolory i nawet zaczęła robić przejścia tych niebieskich kolorów (gąbeczką i spryskiwaczem), ale jednak zniechęciła się, bo dużo czasu na to schodziło i na mnie spadło dokończenie ściany









tapeta wybrana przez córkę - ona w końcu nie zawisła w jej pokoju, bo kolory farby, które dobrała pod kolory z tapety wyszły całkiem inne niż na próbniku w sklepie:



młoda zdecydowała się więc na tapetę, która też jej wpadła w oko za pierwszym razem, ale wtedy obawiała się, że będzie zbyt dziecinna - niestety tapeta, podobnie jak u syna, też  była papierowa  :sick: 

kolorową ścianę dokończyłam już po przeprowadzce, teraz wiszą tam jeszcze motyle, które córka kolekcjonuje







pokoik jest malutki - projekt domu robiliśmy jak byłam z drugim dzieckiem w ciąży, nie przewidywaliśmy wtedy takiego powiększenia rodziny  :big lol: 

kawałek naszej sypialni, reszta ścian na razie biała



tak wyglądała w pewnym momencie po przeprowadzce 



z bajzlem uporałam się dopiero w drugiej połowie czerwca, jak zamontowaliśmy garderobę



obecnie już panuje porządek i trochę udało mi się ocieplić wnętrze, ale jednak dużo jeszcze do skończenia


wracając do przeprowadzki - w ostatnim tygodniu maja, w poniedziałek odebraliśmy panele i podkład 
o ile jeszcze w rozkładaniu i klejeniu podkładu pomagałam małżowi, tudzież on mi - bo raz on rozwijał, ja kleiłam, potem się wymienialiśmy, to przy kładzeniu paneli jedynie asystowałam - sam mierzył, docinał, ja tylko układałam - długi, krótki, krótszy - i tak coś spieprzyłam, bo miało ponoć iść bardziej w jodełkę  :wink: 

każdego dnia tego ostatniego tygodnia wywoziliśmy jedno pomieszczenie z naszego mieszkania 
ja byłam od logistyki oczywiście, jak w każdej naszej przeprowadzce  :wink:  
na pierwszy rzut poszła piwnica, potem pokój syna, pokój córek, "duży" pokój, kuchnia, przedpokój i łazienka

wieczorem ładowaliśmy na auto (małż miał do dyspozycji dostawczaka szefa), rano małż rozładowywał, meble na górę do docelowych pokojów, bo były już panele, reszta gratów dzieciaków do piwnicy, bo i tak musiałam wszystko przejrzeć i posegregować, kuchnia praktycznie cała do spiżarni - zdążyłam ją wymalować, a małż nawet przykleił listwy
szafek kuchennych, które sami dokupiliśmy (wynajmujący miał najzwyklejszy podstawowy zestaw szafek z leroy, więc musieliśmy coś dokupić, żeby się zmieścić) nawet nie opróżnialiśmy - małż zabrał je z zawartością  :wink:  raz, że niebo szybciej, dwa - wiem, gdzie co mam  :big lol: 

te ostatnie dni zleciały nie wiem kiedy, ja malowałam dolną łazienkę, spiżarnię, wiatrołap i kuchnię; salonu nie malowałam, bo małż dopiero gruntował, w gabinecie tylko sufit pomalowałam - farba na ściany wylała mi się w aucie  :bash:  tak człowiek próbuje śrubokrętem, nożem i nie wiem czym otworzyć puszke i nie może, a na głupiej dziurze sama sie otwiera  :WTF: 






w każdym razie, szkoda mi było czasu, żeby specjalnie jechać po farbę, poza tym pracy i tak było mnóstwo, przez chwilę nawet się obawiałam, że nie zdążymy sie wyprowadzić przed niedzielą

małż też robił, co tylko dał radę: zabudowywał wnęke w wiatrołapie, kładł panele na parterze - sam niestety bo ja już wtedy zajęłam się tapetowaniem naszego wynajętego mieszkania, odmalowaniem i sprzątaniem, zrobił linki na klatce schodowej na parterze, no i najważniejsze - zawiesił kibelek  :yes: 

chcieliśmy też zamontować szybę walk-in w prysznicu - ceny robionych na miarę nas odstraszyły - kilka lat temu, jak montowaliśmy szybę w naszym mieszkaniu, płaciliśmy około 200zł za szybę, teraz wychodziło ponad 1000, 
zakupiłam więc szybę w castoramie, bo tam nie było problemów z oddaniem w odróżnieniu od leroy w czasie pandemii - najdłuższe znalazłam 2-metrowe, jednak średnio to wyglądało przy naszych płytkach, które mamy do 2,3m

poszukałam więc szklarza na Kaszubach, skąd też braliśmy przecież dużo innych rzeczy - i pustaki, i folie, i płyty gipsowe 
tak więc szyba na wymiar 2,3x1,215 wyszła 580 zł, podobnie jak w markecie, a połowę mniej niż u szklarzy w trójmieście; małż jeszcze musi zrobić wspornik, żeby była bardziej stabilna - jest to na jego "to do list" - nie muszę dodawać, że lista jest mega długa  :big lol: 
pierwsze kilka dni byliśmy bez szyby, ale daliśmy jakoś radę

szklarz też zrobił nam lustra owalne do górnej łazienki - jeszcze w czasie pandemii zakupiłam takowe na allegro, przysłali mi 3 sztuki, bo je reklamowałam, ale co jedno to gorsze - nie dość, że nie były dopasowane do ramy, to jeszcze szyba wyszczerbiona  :jaw drop: 
małż dorobi ramę z płaskownika i będzie pięknie  :wink: 

tu już  fotki po zdaniu kluczy od mieszkania i odebraniu dzieciaków od dziadków, czyli oficjalnie już po przeprowadzceł:



z uwagi na brak linek między schodami góra-dól, przez chwilę spaliśmy na dole - dzieciaki co prawda nie chodzą w nocy do łazienki, no i w ogóle nie lunatykuą ani nic z tych rzeczy, ale jednak wolałam nie prowokować losu 

kuchnia w dniu przeprowadzki prezentowała się następująco:



krótka rozkmina czy odkupić od naszego wynajmującego meble kuchenne (ponieważ mieszkanie sprzedał, to zaraz po zdaniu kluczy wystawił wszystko co w nim było, na sprzedaż), czy jednak znajdziemy jakąś dechę co by mogła za blat służyć - dobra, ja byłam za dechą, bo szkoda mi było kasy na meble, których i tak nie chcę

uratowały nas - a jakże - płyty peri, które są z nami od początku budowy i do których mam naprawdę duży sentyment  :cool: 

jak to z moim mężem: mówisz-masz:



tak to mniej więcej się prezentuje i na dzisiaj - niewiele się zmieniło oprócz tego, że na jednej ścianie powiesiliśmy arkusz blachy i pomalowałam ją na czarno (dzieciaki zbierają magnesy, a farby magnetyczne nie mają jednak zbyt pochlebnych opinii)



blatu roboczego nie jest dużo, ale w sumie jest wystarczająco, biorąc pod uwagę stół,który kiedyś mam nadzieję zastąpi wyspa, jednak będzie ona na pewno inna niż w początkowym projekcie
nie wiem jeszcze co z wysoką zabudową, są jednak duże różnice we wzornictwie sprzętów, jeśli zatrzymamy piekarnik, to mikrofalę pewnie damy nad nim, a nie obok 




salon:



asysta przy pomocy skręcania tymczasowego stołu do salonu:



do łazienki pod umywalki daliśmy stare biurko:

 

lustra i lampy miałam już wcześniej zakupione:



pierwszy tydzien po przeprowadzce był baaaardzo intensywny - małż od poniedziałku wrócił do pracy, ale po pracy kończył linki na schodach, montował lampy, które wybierałam z dzieciakami, najważniejsze - malował klatkę schodową - ja się bałam wejść na jego prowizoryczne rusztowanie z dwóch belek  :wink: 

zamontował też oświetlenie na klatce schodowej - ten pająk wydawał nam się fajnym pomysłem, ale teraz trochę dużo tych wszystkich linek wyszło..



tu widać profejsonalne rusztowanie przygotowane dla mnie przez mojego męża  :big lol: 

tak się prezentuje bez rusztowania:





ja z kolei wykorzystywałam na maksa drzemki małej - malowałam parter - salon, przedpokój, gabinet, kleiłam tapety na korytarzu i w gabinecie, ale i tak najbardziej dawały mi w kość lekcje i motywowanie córki do otworzenia książek
w kolejnym tygodniu jak już schody były zabezpieczone, a ściany wymalowane, zaczęła do niej przychodzić koleżanka, więc było łatwiej - nie mogły się bawić, dopóki lekcje nie były zrobione - wyrodna matka  :wink: 

tu gabinet - klejenie tapety na flizelinie to bajka w porównaniu do papierowej:



w gabinecie stanął stary regał robiony do naszego pierwszego mieszkania przez mojego męża i sekretarzyk kupiony za grosze 



na przedpokoju jest tapeta winylowa i też ją się dobrze kleiło 



teraz stoi tam komoda, żeby zakryć drzwiczki skrzynki  :wink: 

rekuperacja działa, nie obyło się bez serwisu, ale wszsystko przebiegło sprawnie, więc mogę polecic alnora

drzwi już mamy zakupione od stolarza z Kaszub - niepomalowane, bo okres oczekiwania wzrósłby o 6m-cy albo i więcej
niestety w zwiążku z wyjazdami, mojego męża po przeprowadzce więcej nie ma niż jest w domu, więc i wszelkie prace idą powoli
ja zostałam sama z dzieciakami na placu boju , chwilami nie chce mi się już nic robić i czekam na wrzesień i chwilę spokoju  :wink: 
ale jednak powoli bo powoli skreślam kolejne punkty z listy  i patrząc na to, jak wyglądał nasz dom 3 miesiące temu, sama uczciwie przed sobą muszę przyznać, że zrobiliśmy baaardzo dużo











może w jakiejś wolnej chwili uda mi się wzrucić aktualne fotki

----------


## Nayri

Naprawdę podziwiam (i zazdroszczę umiejętności organizacji czasu) ile i jak fajnie jesteście w stanie zrobić przy dzieciach...

----------


## seler2

Niezłe tempo narzuciliście  :smile:

----------


## Jolka Bobek

Też podziwiam, niby dom stoi, wszystko jest a pierdyliard szczegółów i szczególików do ogarnięcia. Jesli o mnie chodzi to mi sie włos dosłownie zjeżył na głowie od wyliczanki. I do tego jeszcze trójka maluchów (no może jedno trochę starsze) do zaopiekowania. Niezła logistyka, medal i uznanie sie należy. Ale podziwiam jeszcze za jedno - jak patrze na tę klatke schodową to od samego patrzenia dostaje gęsiej skórki, poważnie! A Wy musicie ganiać w te i z powrotem. Te linki tak watło się prezentują jakby ich tam w ogóle nie było. To pewnie złudzenie optyczne ale ja bym się bała czy się tam te małe raczki i nóżki nie przesmykną...tfu, tfu.

----------


## chilli banana

> Naprawdę podziwiam (i zazdroszczę umiejętności organizacji czasu) ile i jak fajnie jesteście w stanie zrobić przy dzieciach...


no przy dzieciach ciężko, drugi raz bym nie budowała przy maluchach, na szczęście tylko większe już będą  :wink: 





> Niezłe tempo narzuciliście


to jest tak jak z biegami - na finiszu dajesz z siebie wszystko  :wink:  co prawda jeszcze dużo rzeczy do zrobienia, ale i tak mieszka sie lepiej niż z trójką maluchów w bloku w czasie pandemii  :wink: 




> Też podziwiam, niby dom stoi, wszystko jest a pierdyliard szczegółów i szczególików do ogarnięcia. Jesli o mnie chodzi to mi sie włos dosłownie zjeżył na głowie od wyliczanki. I do tego jeszcze trójka maluchów (no może jedno trochę starsze) do zaopiekowania. Niezła logistyka, medal i uznanie sie należy. Ale podziwiam jeszcze za jedno - jak patrze na tę klatke schodową to od samego patrzenia dostaje gęsiej skórki, poważnie! A Wy musicie ganiać w te i z powrotem. Te linki tak watło się prezentują jakby ich tam w ogóle nie było. To pewnie złudzenie optyczne ale ja bym się bała czy się tam te małe raczki i nóżki nie przesmykną...tfu, tfu.


no ja mówię do męża - co my byśmy robili, gdyby już wszystko było skończone  :wink: 

co do linek na schodach - z całą pewnością, gdybyśmy mieli jakieś obawy o nasze dzieci, zroblilibyśmy inne barierki
najmłodsze dziecię, które jeszcze nie do końca potrafi przewidzieć konsekwencje różnych działań (tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej) nie zostaje samo, nawet do toalety ją biorę, jeśli nie ma nikogo, kto mógłby na nią spojrzeć przez kilka minut 

co do ganiania po schodach to w bloku musiałam się więcej wspinać niż teraz, bo w sypialniach głównie śpimy, dzieciaki bawią się na dole albo na dworzu, więc nie narzekam póki co  :wink:

----------

